#ubuntu-si 2011-08-15
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> stupid android..če sm povezan na wpa2 omrežje mi wlan noče delat :(
<CrazyLemon> oz. dela bol slabo
<CrazyLemon> pa tale navigon mi pravi "Potrebujete najmanj 2.32GB prostora" :D    kot da vsak si želi zdownloadat celo evropo..stupid programmer :D
<napsy> :)
<napsy> zdj berem knjigo pragmatic programmer
<napsy> to bi si mogu prav vsak pogledat
<napsy> priporocam
<Hekos> pol pa preber The Art of Computer Programming
<napsy> to bo se tut prslo
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2580061830/secure-digital-sdhc-kartica-apacer-8-gb-class-10      kako mnenje o tej kartici?
<Pepelka> Secure Digital (SDHC) kartica Apacer 8 GB (Class 10) - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> zdi se mi mal čudno da je class 10 kartica tko poceni
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2580045226/secure-digital-sdhc-kartica-apacer-8gb-class-6        tale ima isto ceno..je pa class 6...
<Pepelka> Secure Digital (SDHC) kartica Apacer 8GB (Class 6) - mimovrste=)
<CrazyLemon> je pa razlika da ta zadnja podpira ecc
<nafisa> ajoj, no
<nafisa> vsaka ima svoje prednosti in slabosti
<CrazyLemon> no shit sherlock :D
<nafisa> ti bom dala sherlocka ... čevap v rit
<CrazyLemon> blah..sej niso to sploh taprave kartice..js potrebujem microSD
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> tuki pa palčke za ražljiče po luft letijo
<nafisa> kej je saša? nek ljubavni pornič mi rekla, da nej gledam ... mislem ...
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst..kartica je 14€..poštnina pa Redna dopoldanska dostava s Pošto Slovenije (5,00 EUR)
<nafisa> ti nekdo kupi kartico ... pa ti jo pošlje z navadno pošto
<nafisa> tko k sem jst kolegu uno elektronko kupovala ... pa mu v navadni kuverti pošiljala
<CrazyLemon> mah..raje grem v bigbang/comshop/harvey
<miha> dan
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<alyosha> buh ti nebo nč daw
<alyosha> :D
<miha> da bi kira boginja dala :P
<vatts> daj bog da bi se zapaŁiŁa kafaaaaaaanaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vatts> pametna je žena biŁa što me je zapustiŁaaaaaaaaaaa. xD
<CrazyLemon> alyosha buh bo dal dobro pečenko !
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> nebo nebo
<alyosha> sam jo boš mogu nardit
<CrazyLemon> bo bo :D
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> on jo bo speku
<CrazyLemon> in bo naredu da je dobra
<CrazyLemon> js pa jo bom z vino pa radlerjem zalival :D
<alyosha> omg
<alyosha> radler
<alyosha> a si čist znoru
<alyosha> D:
 * CrazyLemon .
<vatts> RADLER FTW
<CrazyLemon> nč..pečenka/radler tajm
<CrazyLemon> *note to self*  NIKOLI ne zalivat pečenko z radlerjem
<napsy> :)
<Grega> a je eurospin danes odprt?
<napsy> mercator na bavarski je odprt
<CrazyLemon> danes velja nedeljski urnik...tko da ja..verjetno so trgovine že več ali manj zaprte :)
<popravc> http://i51.tinypic.com/2iswmzs.jpg
<popravc> ve kdo kje bi dobil kakšno razlago za 3 in 5 nalogo?
<nafisa> ne vem, robi :D
<popravc> nisem robi ;D
<Aseq> priblizno samo to moras vedet da je x^{-n} = 1/(x^n),
<Aseq> da je deljenje namesto ulomkove crte, in da ce hoces ulomka odstet ju moras dat na skupni imenovalec
<Aseq> in x^0 = 1
<popravc> x^0 vem da je = 1
<popravc> sej mi je kolega naredo postopek, bom slikal pa prilepim gor za 2min.
<popravc> ampak se kar se mi zatakne
<Aseq> to je samo stvar vaje
<nafisa> Aseq, sej jst neki računam
<Aseq> aja, a rabis resitev?
<nafisa> samo veš kdaj sem jst nazadnje mela matematiko ...
<Aseq> (vprasal si samo za kaksno razlago)
<napsy> huh
<napsy> BREAKING: GOOGLE ACQUIRES MOTOROLA
<popravc> ma jaz tak mam reseno, samo sem mislo ce je kje kak video al pa zapis po korakih kak se kaj krajsa itd.
<vatts> napsy, huh
<Aseq> mogoce tukaj najdes: http://www.khanacademy.org
<Pepelka> Khan Academy
<Aseq> ali pa nauk.si ali www.e-um.si ce hoces slovensko
<popravc> poznam stran ja... mogoce kak link, ker nevem kaj bi mi pirslo prav (khanacademy)
<nafisa> popravc, kolk je rešitev pri tretji nalogi?
<Aseq> pod algebra I worked examples poglej kar se zacne z 'simplifying'
<popravc> a-1 :a-2
<popravc> sej sem mislil slikat, pa je ravno prazna baterija -.-
<popravc> aja, pa če se da na kalkulatorju kak nastavit, da pri teh enacbah vrze tudi postopek ven?
<Aseq> mogoce ce imas kaksnega res high-end...
<nafisa> kalkulator ima v programu noter enačbe
<nafisa> k jih nau ven ruknil
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Google je kupil Motorolo!  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5076/new/posts/
<Grega> bastards!
<popravc> ?
<Grega> grdi google, vse pokupil!
<nafisa> lol
<popravc> google je pa res fajn
<nafisa> včas pa mene babe niso marale, ko sem jim vse po?????? :D
<Grega> po?
<nafisa> po******
<popravc> pojedo?
<Grega> pojedla*
<nafisa> maš napisano, kolko črk je dalje
<nafisa> 8 črk, začne se na po
<Grega> ne morem prestet
<Grega> po...
<Grega> po.......
<Grega> po..........
<Grega> uh, tezka je...
<Grega> mislim, da mi ne bo uspelo
<nafisa> Grega, dej no ... poveži malo z mano ... pa boš vedu, kaj :D
<Grega> ponafisala? samo to je 10 crk
<Grega> ne vem, pretezko je
<popravc> pohrustala
<popravc> pofukala?
<nafisa> haha
<Sky[x]> popravc: ket je zdj posnetk ?
<Grega> AAAAAAAAAAAAAJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<nafisa> Grega, eureka?
<Grega> kaka reka?
<nafisa> ne veš, kaj pomeni eureka?
<Grega> europska reka?
<nafisa> po grško: odkritje
<Grega> AAAAAAAAAAAAAJJJJAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<popravc> sky, prazna baterija na fotoaparatu
<popravc> bom narisal v slikarju
<nafisa> no, zdaj pa lahko poveš, če si ugotovil, kaj je? samo ni treba ponovt besede :D
<Grega> a jaz?
<Grega> 0,04 eur moram placat poloznico
<Grega> :S
<nafisa> hahahahaha
<Grega> simobil kretenski
<Sky[x]> sej to je pocen an i ?
<Sky[x]> ponavad so ukol 40 centov ?
<Grega> ne transkacijo (provizijo banki), za 4cente so mi poslali racun
<popravc> http://i51.tinypic.com/2rr1d8k.jpg
<popravc> se opravičujem za nesposobnost z slikarom
<Grega> like a boss ;)
<Aseq> popravc, http://mathbin.net
<Pepelka> MathBin.net - Math pastebin for equation rendering
<Sky[x]> ravnkar testiram FF 6
<Sky[x]> in je kr velik hitrejsa kt 5.1
<nafisa> ok, jst samo zadnje vrstice pol nisem pretvorla
<nafisa> neki malga pa Å¡e znam
<popravc> ko bi znal uporabljat tole stran..
<Aseq> \frac{1}{2} ti narise eno polovico
<Aseq> 2^4 ti narise potenco.. to je vse kar bi rabu
<popravc> kaj pa velik oklepaj..
<popravc> pa sje se vidi dovolj razločno
<Aseq> \(
<Aseq> ampak itak ga vecinoma sploh ne bi rabu
<Aseq> samo v 1. in 2. vrstici, drugace ga imas brez potrebe :)
<Aseq> ups. tudi v 3.
<Aseq> tam imas nekaj cudnega v imenovalcu
<popravc> kje
<Aseq> 3. vrstica
<Aseq> a(a-2) - a(a-2) imas v imenovalcu, ceprav si ze dal na skupen ulomek
<nafisa> veliki modri kit je online :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Ni korenskega datotečnega sistema  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5077/new/posts/
<nafisa> kere probleme majo eni
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: google earth, bin datoteke,  directx in windowsove igrice..  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5035/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1191-1: libXfont vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1191-1/
<CrazyLemon> Grega - the master of sarcasm
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ni korenskega datotečnega sistema  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5077/new/posts/
<Grega> ne razumem
<Grega> kaj?
<CrazyLemon> nč nč..moj komentar na vse tiste "AAAAAAAAAAAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAA" :>
<Grega> hoces rect, da sem neumen?!
<CrazyLemon> počasen..ne neumen :/
<Grega> ne razumem
<CrazyLemon> you will..počaki urco dve šestnajst
<Grega> kaj ma moje kolo s tem?
<CrazyLemon> vse na tem svetu!
<CrazyLemon> le kaj ti bo kolo če maš torbo?????'
<Grega> nimam torbe, ce sem lacn
<CrazyLemon> kupi si torbo pa ne boš!
<Grega> ne razumem. hoces rect naj torbo pojem?
<Grega> mislim, da mama ne bi dovolila
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa tvoja mama želi pojest torbo..in zato tebi ne dovoli?!?
<Grega> AAAAAAAAAAAJAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Grega> bom ji ze pokazal!
<Grega> grem!
<CrazyLemon> srečno jože!
<Grega> evo me!
<Grega> je gledal kdo Super 8?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ni korenskega datotečnega sistema  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5077/new/posts/
<Sky[x]> tole si preberte :D
<Sky[x]> http://med.over.net/forum5/read.php?151,7118775
<Pepelka> Glede higiene pri občevanju :: Starševski čvek :: MedOverNet (stran: 1)
<Hekos> troll
<nafisa> roflmao
<CrazyLemon> Grega js..včeraj
<Grega> in? je vredno?
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/facebook-bans-european-social-network-for-violating-its-policies/2643 NETLOG lolz
<Pepelka> Facebook bans European social network for violating its policies | ZDNet
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Ni korenskega datotečnega sistema  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5077/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/forrester/social-cloud-what-about-mobile/704
<Pepelka> Social? Cloud? What about mobile? | ZDNet
<CrazyLemon> Grega ma tko..ni slabo ni pa niti odlično :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ni korenskega datotečnega sistema  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5077/new/posts/
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, a nima korenin?
<nafisa> reč, da more seme posejat
<nafisa> pa bo pol korenine pognalo
<Grega> ne korenin, korena!
<nafisa> sam more zalivat
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ti mu reč..bo bl primerno ;)
<nafisa> ja no ...
<Grega> "bolj tebi primerno"
<nafisa> seme od korenja
<nafisa> al pa zelene
<Grega> ne, KORENA
<nafisa> ja, saj zelena ima koren
<nafisa> pa korenje ima tud koren
<Grega> ok, iscem sliko, ampak..
<Grega> ni vazno
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koDiflqT8rg
<Pepelka> Žile, selektor.      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> HAHAHAHAHA
<CrazyLemon> ŽILE CARE!
<nafisa> whatever
<Grega> whateeevaaaaa
<nafisa> bemu net
<andrejz> internet je naše največje bogastvo :)
<nafisa> ja, no ... se da tud brez tega živet ...
<nafisa> čeprav sem rahlo odvisna od njega
<Grega> rahlo?
<andrejz> saj jaz sem tud "rahlo" odvisen od kisika :)
<Jorky> helou
<andrejz> helou
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, predlagam, da zapisnik sestanka daš na read only, da se ne bo spreminjal po koncu sestanka
<miha> http://i.imgur.com/iZn16.jpg
<CrazyLemon> miha good one :D
<nafisa> stara
<nafisa> dobra
<CrazyLemon> http://med.over.net/forum5/read.php?223,7046439
<Pepelka> Bom umrl? :: Urgenca :: MedOverNet (stran: 1)
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOL
<zdobersek1> enkrat ze.
<zdobersek1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee925OTFBCA&NR=1
<Pepelka> Best Cry Ever      - YouTube
<zdobersek1> zaspilite prvi comment
<CrazyLemon> gud najt pipl!
<miha> lepo spi
<nafisa> No vendarle ena tema, ki ma veliko ogledov, ne da bi bil v naslovu omenjen penis ali pa nujno ;-)
<nafisa> NOČKO, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> kako ubiti polha, ki se ti je naselil v strehi in ti gloda les ... tik nad glavo
<miha> hehehe
<marko-_-> o CrazyLemon
<nafisa> spi že
<vatts> <nafisa> kako ubiti polha, ki se ti je naselil v strehi in ti gloda les ... tik nad glavo
<vatts> ne rabi ubijat živali... sam motilnik rabiš
<vatts> sm dobu od nevemkje z skladišča žita, proti mišim... pa dela tudi proti polhom
<vatts> ima pa še en feature (ali bug, kokr vzameš) - ko ga vključiš analogna satelitska ne dela več =)
<nafisa> vatts, mislim, da sem ga ustrelila
<nafisa> drugace ... pa če še imaš tisto ... bi prosila ... za naslednjega, da ga preženemo ... da mi ga nau treba strelat
<Grega> I'd shoot 'em!
<nafisa> ja, sorry
<Grega> twice!
<nafisa> saj sem ga res 2x
<nafisa> ker ni nehu Å¡krtat po lesu
<vatts> nafisa, nevem skod sm dobil
<vatts> ma ne more bit drago =)
<Grega> ti... ampak ona hoce TVOJE! a res ne razumes?
<nafisa> lol
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> nisem rekla njegovo
<Grega> nisi rekla, si pa mislila
<nafisa> samo, če ima pše to ... da mu piše gor, kaj je
<nafisa> js bi mela mal dopusta
<nafisa> pa zgleda, da ga ne bo
<nafisa> :(
<Grega> vatts: pa eno uro instrukcij bo rabla, da ji osebno razlozis kako deluje
<Grega> tako da si kr vzami cas
<vatts> Grega, lol
<nafisa> Grega, tok tumasta pa nisem
<vatts> Grega, jst mam sam 2 navodilci:
<vatts> 1. vtakni v Å¡trom
<vatts> 2. montiraj kjer te najbolj motijo polhi
<vatts> to je to :P
<vatts> no, morda 3. navodilce:
<vatts> uživej
<vatts> :D
<nafisa> spi, ja :D
<vatts> lani smo meli a ~la orchestra po strehi
<nafisa> prej me je predramu ...
<Grega> to sploh ni vazno
<vatts> razpizdil, montiral, zdej mam mir
<nafisa> zdej pa spat ne morem
<vatts> jebem mu orehe !
<vatts> !
<nafisa> ej, tale naš ... smo mu nastavli škatlo s strupom
<nafisa> hudič je vse vrečkice iz škatle ven znosu po celem tem med stresniki pa izolacijo
<vatts> ne pomaga strup...
<nafisa> ni se zastrupu
<Grega> vatts: ti res ne razumes.. :( saj polha v resnici sploh ni, nafisa te hoce samo k sebi zvabit!
<nafisa> Å¡katlo je samo odpru
<nafisa> Grega, je
<nafisa> ampak zdej je crko
<Grega> jaz ga ne slisim
<Grega> ja ja ja
<Grega> ZDAAAJJ je crkno
<Grega> pred 5sec, a? ampak ti se vedno rabis motilnik!
<nafisa> sam ni receno, da je edini
<nafisa> ne
<Grega> hahahaha
<Grega> :)))
<nafisa> mal za tistim, ko sem to napisala
<nafisa> sem ga sla ustrelt
<nafisa> polno pizdo sem ga mela
<Grega> ojoj, ti ga vsak v kondom dala?
<Grega> vsaj*
<nafisa> men se hitro pozre zivce, samo vedet je treba, kako
<Grega> guess not
<Grega> :(
<nafisa> Grega, premalo se družiš z mano, da bi vedel
<vatts> Grega, kokr je en srbin reku: "Bah, ko jim jebe mater" :D
<nafisa> moj foter mi jebe mater
<nafisa> vsaj upam
<nafisa> ker če ne ...
<nafisa> bogi foter
<Grega> vatts: aha! se za bencin bi rad, a? :>
<Grega> dobra taktika
<vatts> točntak
<vatts> :D
<nafisa> lolz
<nafisa> kako pomirit živce?
<nafisa> živčna sem ko 100 potrebnih bakic
<Grega> mamile
<nafisa> nimam
<Grega> myfreecams.com
<Grega> kako se vam zdi nova verzija spletnih trgovin? http://demo.ruf.si/
<Pepelka> Your Store
<nafisa> kwa nej s tem?
<nafisa> ni tok slabo
<nafisa> to s trgovinami
<Grega> ni, ne?
<nafisa> samo, kaj naj s camsi?
<Grega> oh god
<Grega> ..ne vem..
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/linux-snickers-at-microsofts-victory-declaration/9405
<Pepelka> Linux snickers at Microsoft's victory declaration | ZDNet
<nafisa> čist nč se mi ne da
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-16
<napsy> jutro
<andrejz> jutro
<nafisa> ahjej
<nafisa> 94 MB posodobitev?
<nafisa> waw
<CrazyMelon> alyosha je tle al bezi pred policaji?
<alyosha> lol CrazyLemon ti to
<alyosha> gor u tvojih krajih so te vidli nazadnje
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kJ7asOmGsk&NR=1 lol ker "video"
<Pepelka> Zatreskan sem vate kot raketa      - YouTube
<yang> nafisa lol
<yang> to poje domen kumara
<nafisa> yang, ti si ena kumara
<nafisa> ajde, mejte se
<nafisa> se mogoč kaj javm z vlaka
<nafisa> papa
<napsy> simobil spet drazi
<napsy> zunanja omrezja 0.10eu -> 0.15eu
<andrejz> a niso to že prej oznanil?
<napsy> mm nevem js sm ravnokar dobu sms
<andrejz> @napsy: http://www.simobil.si/sl/inside.cp2?uid=452C011C-66D7-41A0-EB92-E3559F8002F6&linkid=obCalc&cid=C45CC6C5-8C1B-97D3-7033-0E30B0F0213C
<Pepelka> Spremembe cen naročniških paketov - Obvestila - Si.mobil d.d.
<andrejz> je blo že 1. avgusta oznanjeno
<napsy> mmm ja ze to je narocniski paket
<napsy> sam so zdaj podrazal se minute
<napsy> izven njihovega omrezja
<andrejz> ja poglej na tisto stran
<andrejz> na dnu je omenjeno
<napsy> no, sj nevermind :)
<nafisa> men se zeha
<nafisa> naslednja postaja:Lasko
<napsy> nafisa: ti si drugace iz mb, studiras/delas pa v lj?
<nafi2> napsy ... ne, nisem iz mb
<napsy> aja
<andrejz> nafisa je iz rovt
<andrejz> rovtTM
<tr43nd> lp
<andrejz> lp
<CrazyLemon> alyosha zabarikadirali so vse
<CrazyLemon> preverjajo vsak avto proti kopru
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> tam pri dinosu
<tr43nd> a jih se niso dobil ?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<CrazyLemon> če bi jih ne bi preverjali vsak avto :D
<tr43nd> hm,mnda res
<CrazyLemon> sej ti tipi so zdej že v  italiji..tko da to kar počnejo je hopeless
<tr43nd> kok naj tole prevedem:  unreconciled
<tr43nd> unreconciliate
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl unreconcile
<Pepelka> unreconcile
<CrazyLemon> stupid gtranslate
<tr43nd> hehehe
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem..ne najdem taprave besede
<tr43nd> js tut ne
<CrazyLemon> reconcile pomeni..da nekomu neki oprostiš ...neki v tem smislu
<CrazyLemon> like i said..ne najdem prave besede :)
<CrazyLemon> !t en sl reconcile
<Pepelka> uskladiti
<CrazyLemon> to ni to
<tr43nd> ja
<tr43nd> neusklajene
<CrazyLemon> reconcile (third-person singular simple present reconciles, present participle reconciling, simple past and past participle reconciled)
<CrazyLemon>     To recreate friendly relationships.
<CrazyLemon>     To make things compatible or consistent.
<CrazyLemon>     To make the net difference in credits and debits of a financial account agree with the balance.
<CrazyLemon> nezdružljivo..tko da..lahk bi bilo tudi neusklajeno..vse je odvisno od konteksta
<tr43nd> ja
<tr43nd> ka pa false
<CrazyLemon> Na območju Gažona sta naletela na zaporo policistov, v njih trikrat ustrelila in ubežala v hribe.
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> opasna italijana
<CrazyLemon> odvisno od konteksta
<tr43nd> dobr da nista kerga trofla
<CrazyLemon> dej cel stavek al pa vsebino povej
<tr43nd> If the active field is set to False
<CrazyLemon> hm..izključeno
<CrazyLemon> a to ti je andrejz naroču da prevajaš? :D
<tr43nd> hja, mal se spilam
<alyosha> ma kjesi CrazyLemon the bank robber
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> no kr povej če te je andrej prisilu
<CrazyLemon> naj te ne bo strah
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dej mona bodi tišina ::))
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> tam ti jih skrivaš sigurno
<alyosha> :D
<tr43nd> prisilil ?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha po moje bodo šli proti izoli..če vejo kje je izola
<alyosha> tipi so bežali iz stare šmarske proti novi
<CrazyLemon> ker tle ne bodo daleč pršli
<tr43nd> mislis da bi je grozil z batinam pa to ?
<alyosha> ma tipi so italjani ja nimajo pojma kje so sploh...sem mislu prvo da so kašni zajebani gažonci bli:D
<tr43nd> JJJaaaaaa.....
<tr43nd> lol
<alyosha> samo lih tam okoli CrazyLemon -a so se potikali
<alyosha> tako da je sumljivoto use skupaj
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> jp
<tr43nd> :)
<alyosha> ju3 se bo pa hvalu kako je nabavu now pc pa avto pa tv
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> helikopter ful nizko kroži
<CrazyLemon> nisem js tak da se hvalim
<alyosha> ma unadva sta splezala na neko drevo
<CrazyLemon> js bom samo pokazal
<CrazyLemon> .99
<alyosha> gor se ukampirali
<CrazyLemon> :))*
<alyosha> in mir
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma helikopter kroži lih par metrov nad drevesi..tko da če so gor..bodo padli dol
<alyosha> me zanima kolko so odnesli
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> je pa gor zravn nove ter stare Å¡marske
<CrazyLemon> en bunker
<CrazyLemon> tle malo nad paderno
<CrazyLemon> in se da fino skrit notri
<tr43nd> 2 vrece kesa je pisal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ja ma policija ve za ta bunker sigurno
<alyosha> tr43nd 2 vreče ja
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..smo meli marsikaj notri pa niso vedli
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> samo kolko velike:D
<alyosha> ma ja niso vedli tko ja...ma ko se išče roparje vejo:D
<CrazyLemon> ma če so tipi streljali na njih
<CrazyLemon> valda so stekli za njimi
<alyosha> to so neki horsići 100%
<alyosha> samo ester je pa huda ne:D
<alyosha> prej grem gor neki iskat
<alyosha> in uno zaklenjeno
<alyosha> buu
<alyosha> uzamem kljuc
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<alyosha> da grem notri kao
<CrazyLemon> se ustrašla a
<alyosha> nemoram
<CrazyLemon> :))
<alyosha> zenska pride odklene kao
<alyosha> uu sem se zaklenla
<alyosha> so rekli naj se zaklenomo
<alyosha> so roparji tu okoli
<alyosha> :DDD
<alyosha> tipi bojo prišli u šalaro tu ki so 3 gostilne in h njej gor bojo tekli po stopnicah
<alyosha> da jih usi vidijo
<alyosha> :DD
<alyosha> nemoras bit tako tašenD:
<CrazyLemon> če si ester pol valda lahko
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> grem jaz delat kosilo
<alyosha> bbl
<bogdanov> lp :)
<CrazyLemon> alyosha dej mi kako idejo za kosilo
<CrazyLemon> kjes bugdanov
<tr43nd> snicl, pomfri, solata
<tr43nd> pa pivo
<tr43nd> :)
<alyosha> oooo bogdanov
<alyosha> pa kjesi ti:D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ma nwem
<bogdanov> ooo grobaru
<bogdanov> Å¡ta ima
<alyosha> jz delam pohan sir in pomfri:D
<alyosha> evo ima lima:D
<tr43nd> :)
<CrazyLemon> pizda ste zapeli za ta pomfri
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pomfri do jaja!
<alyosha> bogdanov lih zdj en dan je bla novica da so tipi ukradli kamjon poln oblek od mure
<alyosha> pa sem reku da te moram dobit da zrihtaš kašno:D
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> ni panike
<alyosha> 200€ a
<alyosha> :D
<bogdanov> jp
<alyosha> hahaha
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> sj bo CrazyLemon častu on ropa banke tu okoli
<alyosha> CrazyLemon lahko nardiš pašto lahko nardiš pasulja
<alyosha> D:
<alyosha> nwem kaj ti ješ
<CrazyLemon> vse js jem..pašto si bom res naredu
<CrazyLemon> s tuno
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> tako ja
<alyosha> tuna smetana
<alyosha> malo sira
<alyosha> sol in poper
<alyosha> to je to
<CrazyLemon> tuna sir pa bašta
<CrazyLemon> kaka smetana
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> kašna ti je to šumadinska pašta
<CrazyLemon> huda
<alyosha> smetana!
<miha> tuna česen koruza chili :D
<alyosha> obavezno
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga ti bo smetana ????
<alyosha> pa človek da je malo bolj omakasto use skupaj
<CrazyLemon> ni čudno da si fatty če brezveze daješ v hrano maščobo
<miha> haha
<alyosha> ma ti si mi en res
<alyosha> slabši ko cura moja mona
<CrazyLemon> alyosha človek..zato pa se da 3-4 zdenke
<alyosha> usak kurac kolko ma kalorij
<CrazyLemon> pa je omakasto
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma ja 3 4 zdenke
<alyosha> in tuna
<alyosha> in dobiš eno kepo
<alyosha> gosto
<CrazyLemon> lol
<alyosha> SMETANA ZA KUHANJE!
<CrazyLemon> ti si gosta kepa
<alyosha> 2dl
<CrazyLemon> probaj pa boš vidu
<CrazyLemon> mona ena
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> ma sem jedu ucasih tako
<alyosha> dokler nisem vedu kaj je dobro
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma js vedno jem tako..in nikoli ni pršla kepa
<CrazyLemon> NIKOLI
<CrazyLemon> dobro..še žlico dve mleka dodam..
<alyosha> ma če si čuden
<alyosha> loll
<alyosha> lopove
<alyosha> lahko pol ni kepa ne
<alyosha> če daš še mleko
<alyosha> jebemtish
<CrazyLemon> pa valda ni
<alyosha> kako dobiš pašto z tuno ko greš jest zunaj?
<CrazyLemon> ne jem takih stvari zunaj
<alyosha> ke tip
<CrazyLemon> ne vem če sem enkrat v življenju naroču kako pašto ki jo lahko sam naredim
<alyosha> kaj pa ti ješ zunaj
<CrazyLemon> raje naročim tisto kar ne znam
<alyosha> ma ti si mi en res
<CrazyLemon> in tisto kar ne jem lih vsaj enkrat na mesec
<alyosha> kaj neznaš nardit za jest
<alyosha> povej ti meni
<CrazyLemon> hmmm
<alyosha> da moraš it vn
<CrazyLemon> good question
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> pa no
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> use lahko doma nardiš
<CrazyLemon> rostbif recimo
<CrazyLemon> s tartufi
<alyosha> nejem jz tega tko da jebiga:D
<CrazyLemon> tartufov ali rostbifa?
<alyosha> rostbifa
<alyosha> tartufi tako
<alyosha> sj so ql
<alyosha> ma ne neki uno da bi reku waw
<CrazyLemon> tartufi so zakon :)
<alyosha> rajši malo pomfrija
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> junkfood addict
<alyosha> pff
<alyosha> junkfood 24/7
<alyosha> dobro da ni mac-a u kopru ker bi mel 150kg sigurno
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> stari
<CrazyLemon> veš kaj mi je amis naredu
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> dal mi je popust zaradi prekinitve naročniškega razmerja
<alyosha> so ti dali 56k uploada
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> hahahaha
<alyosha> lol kaj so ti dali??
<alyosha> si prekinu amis al kaj
<CrazyLemon> piše na položnici
<alyosha> in so ti dali popust
<alyosha> ?!
<alyosha> kaj je z tipi
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> 0.98€ popusta..brez ddv
<alyosha> hudi hudi so res
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj si zdj nabavu?
<CrazyLemon> pa siol mona
<CrazyLemon> že en mesec imam siol
<alyosha> ma ti si cel hud......not
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> kaj pri vas ni optike al kaj?
<CrazyLemon> valda je
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sm govoru s tem tipom
<CrazyLemon> ki ve malo več kot uni tehniki ki uletijo pa zamenjajo modem
<CrazyLemon> je reku da imajo zdej testiranja v pradah
<CrazyLemon> kjer imajo optiko
<alyosha> aja sj maš siol optiko zdj
<CrazyLemon> recimo do začetka prad
<CrazyLemon> in pol ker preveč stane da bi vlekli optiko do vsake hiše
<CrazyLemon> priklopijo gor baker
<vatts> sami neresni
<CrazyLemon> in lahko furaš dosti večje hitrosti..ker je blizu
<CrazyLemon> tko da 10mbit+ brez problemov
<vatts> pokvarjen fotoaparat z starim objektivom + nov fotoaparat z držalom, objektivom, dober fleš, spominske kartice
<vatts> prodajam samo v kompletu
<vatts> 3500e
<vatts> pizda kdo ti ga bo kupil?
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> in je reku da bodo verjetno tko povsod delali
<vatts> mislim, sj je pol krame za proč vrč
<vatts> :D
<alyosha> CrazyLemon ma kaj to siol al t2?
<CrazyLemon> alyosha siol
<alyosha> mah
<alyosha> preseli se u koper
<alyosha> optique 1/1gb
<alyosha> do jaja
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> jebeš koper
<CrazyLemon> včeraj grem mimo žusterne
<CrazyLemon> js ne vem kaj za vraga tam folk je
<CrazyLemon> samo je smrdelo za popizdit
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> to so turisti
<alyosha> oni smrdijo
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> rusi pa italjani
<alyosha> nemci tudi občasno
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> ma stari veš kako smrdi..uno ..na hard :D
<CrazyLemon> kamp v izoli ni nič proti žusterni
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> stari..v lidlu imajo zdej sladoled v žogici
<CrazyLemon> tega nisem jedu 20 let najmanj
<CrazyLemon> :D
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> samo res
<alyosha> sem pozabu ze da obstaja un
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> omg kako je sir pohan dober
<alyosha> n mj
<miha> hmmm dobra ideja
<miha> glih sm tuhtu kaj bi kej :D
<CrazyLemon> alyosha  si vidu žile selektor video??????? :D
<alyosha> ne
<CrazyLemon> bogdanov alyosha http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koDiflqT8rg
<Pepelka> Žile, selektor.      - YouTube
<zdobersek> slonckova surlica
<CrazyLemon> haha.. zdobersek že ve!
<CrazyLemon> Grega dj spremen "Lista želja" v "Seznam želja" ker lista..ughh
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> hud hud
<alyosha> mamo mi pograd
<alyosha> :D
<CrazyLemon> hahaha.. "pa ni čudno če mu lažeš da si pilot" haha
<CrazyLemon> samo so hudi res
<alyosha> pizda nisem dobu na mail da je nov video bil
<alyosha> jebemjih
<CrazyLemon> zato ker ni na njihovem računu
<alyosha> lopovi
<CrazyLemon> "ena voda se zada sliš'" - "da ni torlando?"      ahahahah
<alyosha> hahahaha
<alyosha> hudi so res
<alyosha> samo na tv ni teh reklam?
<zdobersek> ce bi nabavlju media box za pod tv, kaj je bolj pomembno - CPU al dobra grafa?
<alyosha> hmm
<alyosha> pomoje grafika
<alyosha> cpu itak je ql verjetno
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj imaš v mislih?
<CrazyLemon> siol box s recimo ima hm..500+mhz cpu :D
<zdobersek> tv bi na malo kisto prklopu, da lahk na sedezni gledam kak film, ne da se tule na stolu lomim
<CrazyLemon> mala kista = ?? :)
<zdobersek> pa recimo za kak HD poganjat
<zdobersek> mini box.
<CrazyLemon> mislu sm na specifikacije :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..ti še nimaš te male kište
<zdobersek> velikost?
<zdobersek> ne, ne se.
<CrazyLemon> sm mislu da maš
<CrazyLemon> bratranc je kupu en media center
<CrazyLemon> pa je kr zadovoljen z njim
<CrazyLemon> sicer js si dam kr na ključek film/serijo pa vtaknem v tv/dvb-tv   pa si pogledam
<zdobersek> wisham, da bi mel tak tv.
<zdobersek> al ga mogoc ze mam ... ?
<CrazyLemon> dvb-t reciever maš? a ima mogoče on usb vhod?
<CrazyLemon> ker kok sm vidu več ali manj imajo kr vsi
<zdobersek> ne, dvb-t receiverja nimam
<zdobersek> ga nismo rabl ob prehodu na digisignal
<CrazyLemon> kako da ne?
<zdobersek> k je bla dost nova televizija
<CrazyLemon> ja no..če ma tv dvb-t pol ni hudiča da nima tudi usb
<zdobersek> ffs
<zdobersek> grem iskat model
<CrazyLemon> pejt raje tv pregledat :p
<CrazyLemon> lunch time
<zdobersek> ni usbja
<zdobersek> dva hdmi vhoda
<zdobersek> drugo pa vse standardlich
<zgaga> evo, prijel so ju
<alyosha> res?
<zgaga> jp
<alyosha> kje?
<zgaga> v goscavju ob stari Å marski cesti
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> dobro da so jih najdli
<alyosha> jz se zjutraj vozim tam usak dan
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> z scooterjem
<zgaga> glih dans zjutri so moji tastari sli na morje na hr
<alyosha> bi me napadli bi mi ukradli časopise:DD
<alyosha> so bli tu okoli?
<alyosha> mislim
<alyosha> kdaj so bli tu okoli:D
<alyosha> tipi če bi bli pametni ne bi si najeli en apartma nekje u luciji
<alyosha> in bi zbežali tam notri
<alyosha> noben jih nebi nikoli najdu
<nafisa> alyosha, ti vse veš
<miha> :)))))))))
<miha> alyosha: nared tko pa ugrabi nafiso.. nikol je ne bo noben najdu
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> neeeeeeeeeeeeee
<alyosha> tko so pred par leti u kopru
<alyosha> u centru
<nafisa> ne mene ugrabit
<alyosha> tip uletel u banko
<alyosha> oropal
<alyosha> Å¡ow u ulice
<alyosha> in nikoli g aniso najdli:d
<alyosha> pomoje je zivel 20m od banke:D
<alyosha> nafisa bomo ugrabli za odkupnino:D
<nafisa> ej, une, ko so zlatarno oropal ... so našl?
<alyosha> 10mio € pa mir
<alyosha> so so
<nafisa> tok pa nau moj zame dal
<alyosha> so jih lovili z avtom od port. do kopra
<alyosha> u kopru so jim nardili barikado
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> pol so še peš bežali
<alyosha> lol
<alyosha> Bajuk je umru
<nafisa> vemo
<nafisa> ponoč ga je kap
<nafisa> saj je že včer na brezjih čudn govoru
<alyosha> c c
<nafisa> po moje ga je včer kap ... pa je pol ponoč umru
<alyosha> zdj so povedali po radiju
<alyosha> da so unadva roparja
<alyosha> tudi policaja ustrelli
<alyosha> ampak da ni v smrtni nevarnosti
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> kr neki
<alyosha> €€€
<nafisa> ti pa tvoji €€€€€€€€
<alyosha> €€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€€e
<alyosha> samo euureee
<alyosha> :D
<nafisa> drugič, ko me boš kliknu na skypu ... bom napisala: "€€€€€€€€€"
<alyosha> pfff
<alyosha> boš vidla ti
<alyosha> jz hočem € ne pa da jih bom dajal:p
<nafisa> ja ja ... saj sem te že porajtala
<nafisa> od mene nauš nič iztržil
<alyosha> ehh:p
<nafisa> moji starši niso bogati
<nafisa> jst tud ne
<nafisa> moj pa tud nima 10 mio€
<nafisa> tako da ...
<nafisa> ni treba mene ugrabt
<nafisa> prid kaj na kako banano s čokoladnim prelivom pa je
<Pepelka>  [COKS] Kriteriji za prehod Javne Uprave na odprtokodno programsko opremo (analiza raziskave)  http://bazar.coks.si/?p=807
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] dejan20: P: Logitech PC Gamepad Rumblepad 2  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5078/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: PC ne najde nobene wifi povezave, Ubuntu 10.10, x64  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5061/new/posts/
<bogdanov> crazy dobra
<bogdanov> :D
 * miha se pa uci kuhat... pleskavice pa krompir, solato dobu od sosedov :)
<bogdanov> haha
<bogdanov> Å¡ved
<bogdanov> :D
<miha> http://www.dnevnik.si/novice/neverjetno/1042465980
<Pepelka> Ste jo videli? Pobeglo kravo Yvonne iskali tudi s pomočjo privlačnega bika Ernsta | Dnevnik
<miha> mmm dobro blo
<tr43nd> Obnovitev ni uspela
<CrazyLemon> ppleskavice se učiš "kuhat" ...n00b
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zgaga> sam ni ga cez mc-a
<CrazyLemon> Tadej kle?
<miha> CrazyLemon: ja priznam da sm noob
<miha> ampak ratal je zlo dobr :)
<miha> sicer sm jih verjetn prevec spekel
<miha> sam men je blo dobr :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> miha zakaj si jih pa preveč speku? :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<miha> CrazyLemon: bal sm se da bi jih premal :)
<CrazyLemon> miha drugič vzameš nož pa mal razrežeš in pogledaš kako je meso :)
<tr43nd> a so ble crne ?
<miha> to sm pol, ko se odlocu vn vzet :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, zakaj wordpress, ce se trenutno niti ne pise postov v njem?
<miha> tr43nd: ne, mal temnejs rjave pa hrustale so mal :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek "trenutno" ?
<miha> ampak okus ni bil napacn :)
<tr43nd> pol je vredu, to je baje zdravo za zelodec, sploh ce zdrav je
<CrazyLemon> miha drugič ti priporočam da jih raje večkrat obrneš..kot pa da hrustajo :D
<tr43nd> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, na trenutni strani
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek na trenutni strani ni nobenga cmsja..hence potreba po njem
<zdobersek> aha ...
<CrazyLemon> in ko se je izbiral CMS..se je največkrat omenu WP..
<zdobersek> ok
<CrazyLemon> in smo rekli pa dejmo WP..zdej pa vsi tisti ki so omenli WP so tiho in ne sodelujejo :)
<tr43nd> kaj je to    WP  ?
<CrazyLemon> no..trenutna situacija je taka da je Å¡ou disk v qrac..in vse tisto kar smo naredili je tudi v qrcu
<zdobersek> sem mal gledu in se lahk plugin napise, da se nov post vnese v punbb bazo
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd wordpress
<tr43nd> aha, tnx
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek aja..ti še vedno razmišljaš o obratnem načinu..wp -> punbb ?
<zdobersek> ja.
<zdobersek> ker je najbolj logicen, imo.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to ima Å¡e eno veliko pomankljivost..
<zdobersek> do tell.
<CrazyLemon> trenutno je ~2000 uporabnikov v punbb bazi
<CrazyLemon> in to je recimo ~2000 možnih piscev novic...v WP pa jih je dosti dosti manj
<CrazyLemon> in bi vsakega potencialnega pisca novic mogli registrirat
<CrazyLemon> v WP*
<zdobersek> dal bi se.
<zdobersek> (kopirat uporabnike iz punbb v wp)
<CrazyLemon> ampak..a vidiš kok bi kompliciral samo zaradi ene funkcionalnosti :)    celo bazo bi kopiral - pa čeprav to recimo da ni potrebno
<zdobersek> po drugi strani pa, ne vem, zakaj bi 2000 ljudi lahko novico pisal.
<zdobersek> k twitter.
<CrazyLemon> sej ne bi..to sam pravim da je potencialna baza piscev :D
<zdobersek> mislim, sej majo pravico, ampak kdor bi zelel, bi se ze na novo registriru v wp
<CrazyLemon> brb
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MAXtor: Kako namestim firefox 5?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5079/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [rešeno] PC ne najde nobene wifi povezave, Ubuntu 10.10, x64  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5061/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Kako namestim firefox 5?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5079/new/posts/
<tr43nd> kulc,.... noce karma nc zrastit
<CrazyLemon> bo zrastla
<CrazyLemon> jutri
<CrazyLemon> al pojutrišnjem
<tr43nd> :))))
<CrazyLemon> kaj si pa prevajal ?
<tr43nd> mal sem prevajo
<CrazyLemon> http://image.24ur.com/media/images/472xX/Aug2011/60734827.jpg     TOLE JE PA MAČKA PA POL
<tr43nd> Dja Dup
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd kaj pa je to za en program ?
<tr43nd> se mi je zdelo da vse pa tut ne poznas
<tr43nd> :::
<tr43nd> deja-dup sem mislil
<CrazyLemon> res je :(
<tr43nd> hecam se
<Sky[x]> lp
<tr43nd> lp
<CrazyLemon> ah..to pa poznam!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<tr43nd> vem,vem
<CrazyLemon> to je zdej privzeti backup program v ubuntuju če se ne motim
<tr43nd> ja
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd pa si ti že prevajal v launchpadu
<CrazyLemon> ker js mislim da nisi ti shranil teh prevodov
<CrazyLemon> :)
<tr43nd> 1x
<tr43nd> 2 dni nazaj
<CrazyLemon> ker js zdej gledam tale deja dup
<CrazyLemon> in ne vidim tvojih nizov
<tr43nd> sem, ker men jih pokaze
<tr43nd> na 220 stran
<CrazyLemon> razn če nisi ti "michael terry"
<tr43nd> ..??
<CrazyLemon> hmm
<tr43nd> ne
<tr43nd> tr43nd
<tr43nd> zanani so kot predlog
<CrazyLemon> ah..zdej pa vidim
<CrazyLemon> torej..lekcija Å¡tevilka ena
<CrazyLemon> če imaš niz "Home (%s)"
<CrazyLemon> potem (%s)"
<tr43nd> jp
<CrazyLemon> potem "(%s)"*
<CrazyLemon> ostane nespremenjeno
<CrazyLemon> tole.. "Domov (% s)"
<CrazyLemon> ne bo prav..ker bo izpisalo tako kot je.. "Domov (%s)" pa izpiše "Domov (neko_uporabniško_ime)"
<dhbiker> ubuntu folk... i need you xD
<tr43nd> ja, spodaj je opomba da to pomeni _uporabniško_ime
<dhbiker> kje se dajo maximize close minimize na desno stran -.-
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd jp..zato moraš pazit da ostane tko kot je :)
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker ?
<dhbiker> pri ubuntuju so na levi
<dhbiker> oni close gumbki gori
<dhbiker> -.-
<tr43nd> se pravi da je treba pustiti Home    ?
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd ne..je treba pustit "%s" torej procent S skupaj..ne narazen
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker
<tr43nd> to pol pomeni da je napaka v presledku ?
<CrazyLemon> !g change button position ubuntu
<Pepelka> Change Button Location in Ubuntu 10.04 - an everyday story of ... http://blog.mattrudge.net/2010/05/01/change-button-location-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<tr43nd> dhbiker  temo si zamenji
<CrazyLemon> tr43nd ja..pri takih posebnih nizih kot so %s in podobno to mora bit skupaj in se ne spreminja originala
<tr43nd> to pol pomeni da je napaka v presledku ?
<tr43nd> ce te prav razumem
<dhbiker> ah ty CrazyLemon xD
<CrazyLemon> <CrazyLemon> tr43nd ja..pri takih posebnih nizih kot so %s in podobno to mora bit skupaj in se ne spreminja originala
<tr43nd> aha, pol sem tu kiksno
<CrazyLemon> Cena mesečnega paketa POP NON STOP, ki bo vključeval šest programov, bo znašala 11,99 EUR.
<CrazyLemon> LOL..12€ za stare filme????seriously?
<dhbiker> isto ko simobil :P
<dhbiker> 2€ vec
<zdobersek> LIEK THAR IZ NO TORRENT
<dhbiker> na mesec
<dhbiker> pa 10€ letno
<dhbiker> xD
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vedno je bl poceni kot mobitel  :)
<dhbiker> tudi res
<zdobersek> aber nicht s
<zdobersek> *zo kvalitetisch
<dhbiker> lol
 * zdobersek se skrije
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ti praviš da bi pomagal pri razvoju ubuntu.si?
<dhbiker> lol
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: da.
<dhbiker> jaz bi tudi.. samo nekako se mi Å¡e zmeraj ne dopade ubuntu xD
<dhbiker> maybe its unity ..
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek na pvt maš link do skupine
<CrazyLemon> kjer se debatira o zadevah
<zdobersek> sej sem ze tam
<zdobersek> sam se bolj mal debatira :)
<CrazyLemon> aja..pol pa sodeluj gaddemit
<CrazyLemon> [andrejm] v bistvu me neresnost folka na skupini precej preseneča
<CrazyLemon> razlog :D
<zdobersek> lej, z veseljem pomagam, sam nej se fiksno dorece, kaj se bo uporabljal in kako.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek o CMSju govoriš??
<zdobersek> ja.
<CrazyLemon> za cms je že odločeno..WP
<zdobersek> sej vem, wp + punbb,
<CrazyLemon> no..
<zdobersek> sam za integracijo nej se dorece, kok se bojo pisale novice
<zdobersek> in kok bi se naj tocno uporablal.
<Sky[x]> upgrade to FF6 :D
<zdobersek> ze vozim chrome 15, nov videz zacetne strani so predstavl
<CrazyLemon> ff6 Å¡e ni na voljo
<zdobersek> je ze baje
<CrazyLemon> vendar predvidevam da bo še bl upočasnil mojega celerona
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡e..ker ni v repositoriju
<Sky[x]> itak da je ce mi je ravnokar zatezil da je priporocen update na ff6
<Sky[x]> vcerej sem sicer na win updejtal na ff6
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: pac, rad bi mel eno jasno zacrtano pot, kaj je treba postorit
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i feel you!
<zdobersek> pa da se kak repo vzpostavi, s katerim se lahk potem razvija vse skupej.
<zdobersek> recimo.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no..podaj svoje mnenje v temi "svn-da:ne"
<CrazyLemon> Naslednji paketi bodo nadgrajeni:
<CrazyLemon>   firefox
<CrazyLemon> očitno je res na voljo!
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> sam da nov tiskalnik vzpostavim
<CrazyLemon> pa thunderbird tudi :)
<Sky[x]> sele zdjle vidu mail da je disk crknu in je cel ubuntu sem v 3om
<zdobersek> da vidimo, kak dela plugnplay.
<Sky[x]> 3pm
<Sky[x]> ma sploh kdo backup
<Sky[x]> jst mam od takrt k sem neki delal ?
<CrazyLemon> backup je!!!
<CrazyLemon> na disku k je crknu
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<CrazyLemon> tko da smo trenutno brez vsega....YAY!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<zdobersek> a fresh start!
<CrazyLemon> [andrejm] ja naj se pridruži skupini no XD
<CrazyLemon> [andrejm] pa bomo sproti začrtali pot
<zdobersek> sej sem gor!
<CrazyLemon> I DONT CARE FROM NOW ON!
<CrazyLemon> js njemu to govorim
<CrazyLemon> on meni govori naj se pridružiš
<CrazyLemon> etc!
<CrazyLemon> NO MORE!
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa je novga v 6ki ?
<dhbiker> drug design :P
<CrazyLemon> niti ne
<CrazyLemon> kr isti je
<CrazyLemon> to bo v 7ki
<CrazyLemon> http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9219189/Apple_s_evidence_may_be_flawed_in_European_Samsung_case
<Pepelka> Apple's evidence may be flawed in European Samsung case - Computerworld
<zdobersek> zakon
<zdobersek> povezu tiskalnik s sistemom prek usb in samo vse skonifguriral ...
<zdobersek> sicer ne najde specificnih driverjev, ampak, ce bo delal, bo kul.
<Sky[x]> crazy: naj bi bla ful hitrejsa pa manj rama kurla
<Sky[x]> optimiziral so kodo baje
<Sky[x]> crazy: nismo brez vsega jst mam vse tukej pr seb se ce rabte ?
<zdobersek> Poglej, CrazyLemon, sodelujem!
<nafisa> miha :'(
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<nafisa> miha, rada te mam :*
<tr43nd> js tut
<Sky[x]> Študentka iz gorenjske dobi vprašanje na zaključnem izpitu: "Ustava, Uprava, Država?" Študentka premišlejno odgovori: "Kuj zjutr sm ustava, pol sm si jo uprava, komu sm ga pa snoč država vas pa čist nč ne briga!" =) hahahah!
<tr43nd> :))))
<Grega> ne razumem
<CrazyLemon> as usual :S
<nafisa> Grega, to je po gorensk
<nafisa> to ti ne razumeš :D
<nafisa> sicer je pa to vprašanje na javni upravi
<nafisa> teorija javne uprave ;)
<CrazyLemon> pa to nemoreš verjet
<CrazyLemon> enga fcking tray addona za thunderbird 6.0 ne moreš dobit
<CrazyLemon> !
<tr43nd> a se niso podprti ?
<CrazyLemon> nope
<tr43nd> pri 5-ki je bilo isto od zacetka izida
<Grega> nafisa: razlozi mi
<nafisa> zjutraj sem vstala, potem sem si jo (vagino) oprala ... komu sem pa jo sinoči dala (sexala) ... pa vas čisto nič ne briga
<tr43nd> tut to je res
<tr43nd> vazn da ti je blo fajn
<tr43nd> :)
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> oh ja
<nafisa> tr43nd, nisem zase govorila
<tr43nd> a ne ?
<nafisa> prevedla sem gregatu
<CrazyLemon> nafisa tudi ti ne razumeš :)
<tr43nd> aha, sorry
<CrazyLemon> "komu sm ga pa snoč država vas pa čist nč ne briga!"
<tr43nd> hahahahaa
<Grega> hahahaha
<tr43nd> matr, pa sem mislo da imam samo js probleme pri prevajanju,....
<Grega> priceless :)))
<tr43nd> <nafisa> zgleda da si sebe imela v mislih...
<nafisa> ja, pač sexala, no
<nafisa> tr43nd, ne
<Grega> saj ona razume, pac za mene je bolj poenostavla
<CrazyLemon> nafisa ja pač ni sexala..ampak je "komu sm ga pa sinoči držala vas pa čist nič ne briga"..mislim..whateveer!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> ko sem bolj pocasen
<tr43nd> :)))
<CrazyLemon> Grega aja..počasen fant
<nafisa> Grega tega ne razume, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> premlad je za to
<Grega> ..
<nafisa> pač držala mu ga je ... pa verjetno ne za scat, no
<CrazyLemon> za kaj pa?
<CrazyLemon> aaaaah..umila ga je!
<Grega> saj vec ne vem kdo koga trolla, al jaz nafiso al ona mene :>
<CrazyLemon> ma pridna punca..zihr z upravne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> jebote stranke ... rezervira sobo ... pol pa nč ne sporoči, če misl prit al ne ... pa ne odjavi rezervacije
<tr43nd> ja je zajeban ce ne ves ce bo prso al ne
<nafisa> mi je žal, da sem se vpisala na upravno informatiko ... zelo
<nafisa> ja, tr43nd ... sem šefa poklicala ... al misli prit ... un, ko je rezerviral ... pa je reku, da lahko grem pod tuš ... bojo pa stranke počakale, če že zajebejo :D
<Grega> totally
<CrazyLemon> a ker si ga nonstop "država" ? :D
<Grega> pa kaka drzava, NO?!
<Grega> :)))
<nafisa> Grega, ti to ne razumeš, no
<Grega> :((((
<nafisa> ko ti bo ena država ... boš že zastopu :D
<CrazyLemon> ko ti bo dve državi boš že v albaniji!
<Grega> ne razumem :(
<Grega> phhhhh, prevelik intelektualni izziv ste vi, se kr utrudim
<tr43nd> zgleda da bi ti ga nafisa rada drzava...
<Grega> :))
<Grega> in z "vi" mislim "nafisa" :)
<tr43nd> bos moral it k njej na eno banano oblito s cokolado
<nafisa> Grega, malo bolj po kmečko ... malo bolj po domače ... po gorensko je to ...
<Grega> AAAJJAAA, te pa tak reci!
<Grega> zdaj pa mi je jasno
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> no, lepo, da ti je
<Sky[x]> ej a je pr svn sploh opcija da das pravice da sam tist kar je sam urejal lahko reverta ?
<Grega> mislim da ne
<nafisa> Sky[x], pri prevajalcih upraš ... krejzi je tam ... pa se o tem pogovarjajo :D
<nafisa> veliki modri kit ... je nazaj kot bigi d wajl :D
<CrazyLemon> krejzi nima pojma o svn ker ga ne uporablja
<CrazyLemon> tko da ti raj pejt k gregi da boš ga država
<tr43nd> svs  , kaj je to ?
<tr43nd> mislim svn
<CrazyLemon> http://lalg.fri.uni-lj.si/jure/doku.php?id=subversion
<Seniorita> subversion · Jurij Mihelič
<Seniorita> miha (unaffiliated/miha) je zahteval sledečo operacijo:
<Sky[x]> u lej neki fajn mal napisan :)
<nafisa> wiiiiii ... Pepelka
<nafisa> miha, kaj delaš z njo, da jo dol meče?
<tr43nd> mnde je prevec ziv
<CrazyLemon> a lahk eden izmed vas k uporablja xchat vpiše tole prosim
<nafisa> ziher jo ruka dol ...
<nafisa> zanalašč :P
<nafisa> no, dej
<CrazyLemon> /exec -o ping -c 2 193.77.143.220
<CrazyLemon> hvala
<CrazyLemon> pa ne vsi
<CrazyLemon> sam eden
<miha> dodal stvari gor
<nafisa> PING 193.77.143.220 (193.77.143.220) 56(84) bytes of data.
<nafisa> --- 193.77.143.220 ping statistics ---
<nafisa> 2 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 1008ms
<miha> moral restartat
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, vse je lostalo
<CrazyLemon> nafisa hvala
<nafisa> ni za kej ... zate ni problema, ko si vredu fant
<nafisa> ej, CrazyLemon ... a ti si briješ noge?
<CrazyLemon> nafisa kdo si jih pa ne?
<nafisa> ja, večina tipov si jih ne
<CrazyLemon> lol
<Grega> KAJ?!
<CrazyLemon> lies..all lies
<CrazyLemon> skoraj 85% tipov k jih js poznam si jih
<nafisa> waw
<nafisa> a so to sami kolesarji ...
<Grega> 98% here
<nafisa> al je kak gej vmes? :D
<tr43nd> cudne tipe poznas...
<CrazyLemon> Grega toti Å¡tojerci ste pa obriti ne
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> fsi
<CrazyLemon> nafisa jah to ne bi vedu
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, Å¡tajerci se razlikujejo ... so toti Å¡tajerci, ovi Å¡tajerci pa teti Å¡tajerci
<CrazyLemon> ne teti
<Grega> tetih pa ne poznam, si ziher?
<CrazyLemon> ampak tti
<Grega> tti tud niso nasi
<CrazyLemon> so so!
<CrazyLemon> v velenju so sami tti
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> pr nas so teti ...
<Grega> taka rasista sta vidva!!!
<nafisa> lepo spi, CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> gud najt pipl
<CrazyLemon> OMG...KAKO SI VEDLA????
<Grega> hm
<nafisa> le kako :D
<Grega> dejavu
<nafisa> jst vse vem :P
<Grega> ta stavek je moj foter izrekel pred ene 15-imi leti
<Grega> se zdaj se mu mascuje :>
<nafisa> zakaj?
<Grega> "ce pa si rekel, da ti vse ves"
<nafisa> lol
<nafisa> ma, pri meni je to izgovor ...
<nafisa> da mi ni treba razlagat, od kod kaj vem
<Grega> neee?
<Grega> a taka lisica si ti!
<nafisa> ja, tko treba ...
<nafisa> diskretnost pa to ...
<nafisa> pač ... ovaduhov ...
<tr43nd> lol
<nafisa> Kaj reče brezposelen FDV-jevec zaposlenemu FDV-jevcu?
<nafisa> - En Big Mac meni prosim!
<Sky[x]> lol
<Grega> shit
<nafisa> matija mataja, kozo nasaja ... koza poskoč, matija po rit jo poč :D
<Sky[x]> na pa sem najdu alarm :D
<Sky[x]> http://www.robbiehanson.com/alarmclock/
<Pepelka> Alarm Clock 2 by Robbie Hanson
<sasa84> helow ;)
<tr43nd> hi
<sasa84> oj tr43nd :)
<sasa84> Sky[x], zkaj more bit to sam za maca? :(
<nafisa> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Office/Scheduling/Alarm-Clock-31341.shtml
<Pepelka> Download Alarm Clock 1.4.3 / 1.4.90 Beta for Linux - Alarm Clock project is a simple alarm clock software for the GNOME desktop. - Softpedia
<sasa84> nafisa, pa je glih tko kul kt tole? un baje računalnik zbudi iz spanja in te prebudi s komadkom ;))
<nafisa> ne vem
<nafisa> sprobat treba
<Sky[x]> sasa84: ker sem za maca iskal :D
<Sky[x]> jst sam upam da me zutrej to zbudi ane :D
<sasa84> LOL
<sasa84> naštimej še kšno budilko :P
<Sky[x]> nimam nic telefona pa tud nimam :D
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AiOrN9rvTbM
<Pepelka> Helena Blagne in Juan Vasle KAJ TI JE DEKLICA      - YouTube
<sasa84> nafisa, ? :)
<nafisa> lepa pesmica
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpZ3dVpE_pY
<Pepelka> I Can&#39;t Get No Satisfaction by The Rolling Stones      - YouTube
<nafisa> http://youtu.be/ojHHMTqETKc
<Pepelka> Google Plus vs Facebook funny      - YouTube
<nafisa> http://www.geeksaresexy.net/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/LiJn6-e1313338391291.jpg
<miha> http://www.amazon.com/Hello-Kitty-Vibrator-Massager-Masturbator/dp/B000JO034A
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: Hello Kitty Vibrator Massager Masturbator - New From Japan: Health & Personal Care
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-17
<nafisa> hahahaha ... en mali me prepričuje, kako šumniki v vlc-ju ne delajo sploh
<nafisa> :D
<nafisa> ne me jebaaaaat
<nafisa> pa sploh torrenta iz piratebay-a ni znal potegnt
<napsy> lp
 * Heimdall slaps matijja around a bit with a large trout
<vatts> Aye, das troutez. that had to hurt
<zdobersek> evo, vpisan :/
<zdobersek> happy days are over.
<nafisa> evo, en se mi je ponudu, da mi pride pucat zastinj ... še so dobri moški na svetu
<nafisa> zdobersek, kam pa?
<zdobersek> fri + fmf
<zdobersek> rac & mat
<nafisa> uff
<nafisa> no, vso srečo
<nafisa> jst sem mela fu+fri
<zdobersek> interdisciplinarno, da ne  bo kdo mislu, da sem nek frik ...
<nafisa> ja, jst sem tud mela
<nafisa> pa se faxa nista hotla med sabo pogovarjat ...
<zdobersek> bedno, potem student najebe.
<nafisa> pa sem skor referat v luft vrgla, da so ene izpite priznali
<nafisa> ja, saj
<miha> zdobersek: cestitke...se mal moci naberi, pa v boj :D
<nafisa> pa se vpisala sem se v program, ko je bil prvo leto razpisan
<nafisa> in nas sploh niso hotli povabit na informativce
<nafisa> ko so vedeli, da bi povedali, kako delajo z nami
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<miha> dan crazy
<nafisa> palčko dobim nazaj! :D
<CrazyLemon> yay!
<CrazyLemon> upam da bosta skupi srečno živela do konca svojih dni!
<miha> nafisa: http://www.amazon.com/Hello-Kitty-Vibrator-Massager-Masturbator/dp/B000JO034A ?! :)
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: Hello Kitty Vibrator Massager Masturbator - New From Japan: Health & Personal Care
<CrazyLemon> žan is on fire!
<CrazyLemon> miha c'mon
<miha> CrazyLemon: a ni kul darilo za punce? :D
<CrazyLemon> nafisa je velika punca..ona rabi "Hello beštja" ne kitty
<miha> haha review
<miha> I would like to start by saying that of all the Japanese animated vibrators I have owned this was by far the most disappointing. The pink bow added no stimulation whatsoever and the ears were down right painful. After 5 completely unsatisfying uses I returned the item and went back to using my old friend pikachu.
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> pikachu, k strese :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne mi reč da si probal pikachuja
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> ne, nisem.
<zdobersek> predpostavljam
<zdobersek> ocitno nisi nikol gledu pokemonov.
<zdobersek> ffs, what a world we live in.
<miha> od vseh pokemonov sam pikachuja prepoznam, car je :D
<miha> Imagine my surprise when a week after my "return" a used Hello Kitty Vibrator pops up for sale at double the price tag, whatever you do dont purchase the used item I beg of you!!!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.google.com/webhp?hl=sl
<Pepelka> Google
<nafisa> fuj, miha
<nafisa> rozaaaaaaaaaa
<tr43nd> 'morning
<nafisa> morning???
<tr43nd> ___??
<nafisa> afternoon?
<tr43nd> ja tut
<CrazyLemon> evening?????
<tr43nd> tut...
<tr43nd> :)
<miha> http://it.slashdot.org/story/11/08/17/1250213/GPGPU-Bitcoin-Mining-Trojan
<Pepelka> GPGPU Bitcoin Mining Trojan - Slashdot
<tr43nd> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/11/08/17/0341201/Collar-Bomber-Tracked-By-Gmail-Accesses?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Slashdot%2Fslashdot+%28Slashdot%29
<Pepelka> Collar-Bomber Tracked By Gmail Accesses - Slashdot
<nafisa> puding s smetano
<tr43nd> solata iz kumar in paradajza
<nafisa> mmmmmmmm
<tr43nd> aja, omenil sem kumare, mnde si dobla kako asociacijo,...
<nafisa> ne
<nafisa> obožujem kumare v solati
<nafisa> naribam na tanke Å¡nitke ... posolim ...
<vatts> da? Ne?
<vatts> pol pa čuješ mene:
<nafisa> pustim ...
<vatts> MOGOČE?
<vatts> :D
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> pol ožamem ...
<dhbiker> *zeeeh*
<nafisa> dodam malo čebule, poper pa kis pa olje ...
<nafisa> njamaaaaa
<vatts> prfoksa zastavla vprašanje, pa dobila v odgovor tišino
<vatts> Da? Ne?
<vatts> jst pa še nalč nazaj...
<nafisa> lol
<vatts> MOGOČE?
<vatts> :D
<vatts> nafisa, sprobej okisat čebulo =)
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> mogoče? :P
<tr43nd> a mislis samo cebulo ?
<vatts> sam čebulo
<vatts> pa okisaj
<vatts> sprobej =)
<tr43nd> js jo se enmal solim
<tr43nd> drugace je pa vredu
<vatts> :-)
<vatts> ne peće več :D
<tr43nd> ja
<vatts> http://ibnlive.in.com/news/hoax-triggers-rip-jackie-chan-tweets/147480-8-67.html
<Pepelka> Hoax triggers 'RIP Jackie Chan' tweets - Movies News - Hollywood - ibnlive
<vatts> Facepalm. *.*
<nafisa> ma, vatts ... to so ga z bajukom zamenjal
<vatts> LOL :D
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Ubuntu izobraževanje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5011/new/posts/
<nafisa> http://www.racunalniske-novice.com/novice/dogodki-in-obvestila/trzni-inspektorji-nad-simobil.html
<Pepelka> Tržni inšpektorji nad Si.mobil
<vatts> porkaduš še frutek je na FBju. -.-
<nafisa> itak
<nafisa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KwyxJixer30
<Pepelka> LMG Hillclimb Lucine 2011      - YouTube
 * miha se nauču delat pa uporablat QR kode iz svojga android programa.. kak lepo narejena integracija :)
<miha> čist preprost za klicat :)
<nafisa> fajn, da je
<miha> ja mislim, par vrstic kode da to v svojem programu uporabis
<miha> vse dela
<miha> v prvo :D
<miha> lepo so naredl
<nafisa> na hrvaški obali se je zgodila pomorska nesreča ... po neuradnih informacijah je nekaj ljudi poškodovanih, potapljači iščejo morebitne potopljene
<miha> ?
<nafisa> počakat treba mal za url ... zgodil se šele pred neki minutami
<CrazyLemon> nafisa - live twitter feed for irc
<nafisa> a je to gor na twitterju?
<CrazyLemon> matr si ti ena bjonda
<CrazyLemon> si sigurna da nisi na fdvju ?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> a, pa je res
<nafisa> ja, ne gledam tok twitterja, mona
<nafisa> jst sem preko tv zvedla
<CrazyLemon> haha..you really dont get it
<CrazyLemon> brb
<nafisa> http://24ur.com/novice/svet/potniska-ladja-trcila-ob-obalo.html
<Pepelka> Trajekt zapeljal na obalo - 24ur.com
<nafisa> tko
<nafisa> sam tv gledam, no :(
<loki_> zdravo
<loki_> je kdo tukaj?
<loki_> http://tehnik.mobitel.si/wp7-glasovanje/?aplikacija=3
<loki_> like?
<Pepelka> WP7 natečaj - glasoval sem za : Brain Battle
<loki_> hm...kaj je to autoreplay?
<loki_> http://www.najdi.si
<Pepelka> Najdi.si - osrednji slovenski spletni iskalnik
<loki_> zanimivo....
<nafisa> ajoj ...
<nafisa> pač napiše ime strani
<nafisa> loh se pa poročiš s Pepelko, če si princ
<loki_> hehehe
<loki_> že imam pepelko:P
<nafisa> kurc pol
<loki_> sj to bo tudi kdo zahaklo
<loki_> in kk so kaj ti kanali? so obljudeni kaj?
<nafisa> ja, zdaj so poročila ...
<nafisa> si ob napačnem času gor pršu
<loki_> aja,sj res :D
<nafisa> Sky[x], hi
<nafisa> kaj si ti reku, da nimaš telefona al kaj?
<zdobersek> Jst bom pa GoodHacker!
<Sky[x]> lp
<nafisa> zdobersek, ne boš mafijozo? :P
<zdobersek> ne!
<zdobersek> trojanca cem narest k bo potemna masino BOINC instaleru!
<zdobersek> in bo potem miljavzent racunalnikov proteine pregibal.
<nafisa> proteine bo pregibal?
<zdobersek> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rosetta@home
<Pepelka> Rosetta@home - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<miha> zdobersek: http://it.slashdot.org/story/11/08/17/1250213/GPGPU-Bitcoin-Mining-Trojan :D
<Pepelka> GPGPU Bitcoin Mining Trojan - Slashdot
<zdobersek> miha, ja, neki tazga, sam da bo bolj uporabne stvari delal
<miha> ja poznam boinc :D
<miha> http://boinc.berkeley.edu/ to sm mal v slo prevaju.. sam zdj že dolg nism updejtu :)
<Pepelka> boinc
<miha> če bi se prevajalcem tle dal s tem kej ukvarjat, vas predstavim na kanalu
<miha> pač večina bi še zdj morala bit ok prevodov, sam pogledat treba
<miha> http://i.imgur.com/H4lcN.jpg
<zdobersek> 'a fun game for all the family'
<zdobersek> sem pa vse uganu!
<CrazyLemon> torej seriously..plaža polna kopalcev
<CrazyLemon> in niso vidli TRAJEKTA???????
<CrazyLemon> a je bla plaža za slepe ?
<miha> zdobersek: jst nism.. kaki so odgovori? :)
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ne vem ... vpraš jih
<CrazyLemon> lol @ zadnja slika :D
<miha> prvo sliko sm Å¡e zih kaj je :D
<miha> za ostale nism
<miha> torej.. odgovori? :)
<zdobersek> ff, chrome/chromium, opera, safari, toilet explorer
<miha> hehe
<miha> 1. pa 3. pa 5. sm trofu torej
<nafisa> <the_one> oi oi
<nafisa> <the_one> kako soi
<nafisa> lol
<CrazyLemon> a ma kdo kak kul email podpis?
<CrazyLemon> iščem neki fensi, pametnega in hkrati ustvarjalnega ter preprostega
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lqc_n585YA&feature=related
<Pepelka> 40 year old virgin drunk driver      - YouTube
<zdobersek> Tko so pol na plazi govoril: 'That fucker came out of nowhere!'
<R33D3M33R> hoj, a ima kdo wireless kartico: Asus PCI-G31
<CrazyLemon> not me!
<miha> tud jst ne
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: neki tazga - ' I > You'
<nafisa> jst tud ne
<loki_> zadnjega sm definitivno trofu :P
<miha> heh
<R33D3M33R> hmnja
<R33D3M33R> a sploh kdo uporablja tu pci wireless kartico?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nice one..ampak prepotenten nisem :D
<CrazyLemon> not me!
<loki_> me neither
<CrazyLemon> sem pa uporabljal usb wlan kljucek..če ti to kaj pomaga :))
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra andrej?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/dash_home_11.10.png
<CrazyLemon> najs :)
<R33D3M33R> rad bi nabavil wireless kartico
<R33D3M33R> ker ethernet je postal nevzdržno počasen
<loki_> alo...na katerem kanalu bi najdu lahk največ folka
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj pa ' I < You'
<CrazyLemon> loki_ #ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R zakaj pa pci?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek zdej se pa ponavljaš :S
<loki_> okej
<loki_> thx
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 'I < std::min'
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek too nerdy
<loki_> če je kdo pri volji...lahk glasuje za moj špilček ki je na tekmovanju trenutno :P
<loki_> http://tehnik.mobitel.si/wp7-glasovanje/?aplikacija=3
<Pepelka> WP7 natečaj - glasoval sem za : Brain Battle
<R33D3M33R> ker je usb močno preobremenjen
<loki_> vsak glas Å¡teje :)
<R33D3M33R> in potrebujem nekaj kar je neodvisno od usb
<miha> loki_: vidim da ena soseda glasovala zate
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: 'I < ∞'
<R33D3M33R> še sreča, da je BETA
<zdobersek> fak
<zdobersek> mislu sem 'I < -∞'
<loki_> soseda? katera? iz kod pa si?
<zdobersek> sry, no facebook
<loki_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tcIQlip0yY
<Pepelka> Besedoboj(BrainBattle) Gameplay Time-Multiplayer      - YouTube
<loki_> 30s :D
<loki_> point je sestavljanje besed :D
<zdobersek> kter ve iz glave, kter toolkit uporablja unity?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAsus#PCI
<Pepelka> HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsAsus - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1192-2: Mozvoikko update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1192-2/
<CrazyLemon> oziroma https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#By%20Manufacturer
<Pepelka> WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported - Community Ubuntu Documentation
<loki_> hm...iz glave pa ne
<CrazyLemon> probaj iz roke!
<loki_> men je bil unity mal bugy ko sm updejto kr navrh...se je Å¡e komu to zgodilo?
<zdobersek> toolkit je Nux
<R33D3M33R> v bistvu bom mogoče to asusko vzel
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=btViXvIDsi0&feature=player_detailpage#t=390s
<Pepelka> DC SHOES: KEN BLOCK&#39;S GYMKHANA FOUR; THE HOLLYWOOD MEGAMERCIAL      - YouTube
<R33D3M33R> poknem brezžično usb kartico v ubuntu, dela v nulo, poknem kartico v debian: zd1211rw 2-4:1.0: couldn't load firmware. Error number -2
<R33D3M33R> avč
<nafisa> ja, pol mej pa ubuntu, ne?
<R33D3M33R> http://wiki.debian.org/zd1211rw
<Pepelka> zd1211rw - Debian Wiki
<R33D3M33R> eh, bom raje tak :D
<R33D3M33R> ni mi všeč ta purizem, ampak bom že preživel
<nafisa> fak, mene iščejo ...
<nafisa> polcija na cesti
<nafisa> helikopter ...
<miha> :)
<nafisa> oblubm, da nam nobenmu več v kompe vlamljala
<CrazyLemon> too much coke makes my tummy hurt :(
<nafisa> koka, a?
<CrazyLemon> mhm :(
<nafisa> pij pomarančni al pa jagodni sokec ...
<nafisa> bo bolje želodčku
<CrazyLemon> zdej jem kosmiče s čokoladnim mlekom..upam da bo pomagalo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> cockta!
<CrazyLemon> s čokoladnim mlekom!
<CrazyLemon> yummy in the tummy
<tr43nd> 0.5 snopsa rukn, bo boljse
<zdobersek> potem pa se 3 prevale, da se vse premesa.
<tr43nd> JA
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek pol pa shejkas!
<tr43nd> mora bit boljse
<CrazyLemon> in dobis cockta choco shake!
<tr43nd> :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, ja! kr bruhas pol v kozarcke in talas!
<CrazyLemon> jaaaa!
<tr43nd> :(((
<CrazyLemon> pa slamce daš not..pa tiste male dežnike!!
<zdobersek> ja! pa limonine rezine!
<CrazyLemon> hihi..limonine rezine
<CrazyLemon> sej to bi tko al tko ble not!
 * CrazyLemon <-
<zdobersek> true.
<zdobersek> ampak sem mislu one, ko se na rob kozarca zataknejo,
<nafisa> rofl
<zdobersek> lahk jih pa poisces v sudru pa potem das na kozarc!
<zdobersek> kul!
<zdobersek> pol pa das recept na internet, because share means care!
<nafisa> dejte no ... jst sem prejle jedla
<zdobersek> tudi TI lahko ustvaris svoj sejk!
<zdobersek> gremo! prevali!
<zdobersek> ^^
<CrazyLemon> pol pa shejk it!
<nafisa> bumbar
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hitro..dej kozarce hladit
<CrazyLemon> js pa grem po slamce pa dežnike
<CrazyLemon> move it move it!
<zdobersek> ON IT!
<CrazyLemon> matr je počasn tale zdobersek ..zgubil smo eno stranko !!
<nafisa> ufff ... tale evkaliptus v luft Å¡pricat ...
<nafisa> pol fajn očki pečejo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, noro! okus evkaliptusa!
<CrazyLemon> evkaliptusov Å¡ejk..najs!
<CrazyLemon> nafisa všeč nama je da ustvarjaš nove okuse!!
<nafisa> že celo večnost mi ni noben jošk masiral ... hmmmm
<nafisa> cigarete mam pa z mentolom
<nafisa> tko da ...
<nafisa> pr men je vedno vse fresh
<CrazyLemon> torej..milk shake z mentolom ?
<CrazyLemon> al kaj želiš povedat to z joški
<nafisa> sveža domača cvetača ... paradižnik, paprika, melancani, kolerabica ...
<Grega> random
<Grega> :)
<nafisa> grah, krompir
<Grega> trije stavki, tri razlicne povedi
<Grega> :)
<CrazyLemon> najs..torej mumila v nafisinih Å¡ejkih
<nafisa> paprika je mumilo???
<zdobersek> ce je taprava oz. na taprav nacin pripravljena.
<nafisa> kaj sem že jst za RD dobila ... višnjev liker z vodko, čokolado in čilijem
<nafisa> ne upam odpret :D
<Grega> coookoooladaaaaa
<nafisa> joj, Grega ... ti pa tvoja čokolada
<Grega> lol
<nafisa> morm manj kadit ...
<Grega> si ti ok?
<nafisa> to ne gre nikamor
<Grega> aha
<nafisa> kakor mam keš, si grem čike kupt
<loki_> kajenje ubija
<loki_> :P
<loki_> kupi travo
<loki_> :D
<nafisa> ja, to pridigajo kadilci
<nafisa> nimam keša za travo
<zdobersek> pa ne met kesa, simple.
<CrazyLemon> trava uničuje možganske celice..in pri nafisi je že kritično :p
<nafisa> travo sem kadila 3x v mojem življenju, CrazyLemon
<nafisa> tko da ...
<CrazyLemon> in da je tok Å¡kode naredila ??
<zdobersek> dobra trava.
<CrazyLemon> sej sm vedu da drugs are bad
<zdobersek> kter je tvoj diler?
<CrazyLemon> ampak da tok..
<nafisa> nimam dilerjev, madona, no
<zdobersek> http://slo-tech.com/forum/t480418#crta
<Pepelka> Celjski bazen @ Slo-Tech
<zdobersek> kter odgovor!
<zdobersek> car.
<nafisa> lol
<Grega> ko kupis nove baterije za polnit.. a jih moras prvic kao full dolgo polnit?
<R33D3M33R> nep
<R33D3M33R> kupi Sanyo Eneloop pa so že napolnjene :)
<R33D3M33R> najboljše baterije kar jih je :)
<Grega> a so SKOZ polne?!
<Grega> ;)
<R33D3M33R> jap
<R33D3M33R> kapaciteto držijo ful dolgo
<R33D3M33R> dosti dlje od konkurence
<Grega> kot nuklearka?
<R33D3M33R> ok, wise guy ... pa si pomagaj sam :P
<Grega> :)))
<Grega> sorry, ampak ce baterije ze mam.. saj rabim samo ta tipkolnico
<Grega> oh ne :( kaj sem zdaj naredil..
<CrazyLemon> wise guy..zdej pa maš!
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<Grega> a ne bi ti moral ze spat pred.. 10min?!
<vatts> :D
<vatts> who gives a fuck? :D
<nafisa> ponavad moški ženski, redko obratno ... ampak če plačaš, pol pa tud definitivno tista ženska moškemu :P
<Grega> jah, meni ni ravno vseeno, ne :/
<Grega> nafisa ima seveda svoje misljenje
<tr43nd> :)
<Grega> 26. igralec sem trenutno, od 4131 :)
<nafisa> čestitke
<Grega> pa pa pa poker face, pa pa poker face
<nafisa> alyosha, si tuki?
<nafisa> al so te zaprli?
<live-user1029> šsdžžž
<miha> čžš
<live-user1029> nafisa kle ... ubuntu 8.04 sprobavamo preko liveusb
<miha> kul
<tr43nd> :)
<live-user1029> ej, kako se na tastarem osnovnem xchatu naredi, da se userji pokažejo?
<tr43nd> a ni nikjer v nastavitvah opcije ?
<live-user1029> ma, ni
<live-user1029> sem porajtala
<live-user1029> sam se ne more seznam obdržat
<live-user1029> morš skos klikat, če hočeš, da jih vidiš
<tr43nd> ker je live ?
<live-user1029> no, ne vem ... mogoče tud zarad tega
<tr43nd> mislim da ne
<live-user1029> ok, grem dol
<live-user1029> mejte se
<live-user1029> :*
<tr43nd> :)
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-18
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] kubanc: Ubuntu.si spletni sestanek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5064/new/posts/
<nafisa> lej ga, sej ma telefon
<Skyx-mobile> ?
<nafisa> nč nč, Skyx-mobile
<teardrop> lo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: Ni korenskega datotečnega sistema  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5077/new/posts/
<nafisa> je tuki kter iz MB?
<hekos> js
<Hekos> ;D
<nafisa> a veš za koga, ki bi iskal kako delavko s srednjo splošno izobrazbo?
<Hekos> ne..
<andrejz> prevajalci, samo nič ne plačamo
<nafisa> haha, andrejz
<nafisa> dej ne zafrkavej
<nafisa> jst si morm zaslužit, da bom loh šla na fax
<vatts> lp
<vatts> nafisa, a maš gimazijo? =)
<nafisa> ma ja
<nafisa> klasično
<vatts> :D
<vatts> kero pa
<vatts> :d
<nafisa> Å¡kofijsko ... v LJ
<nafisa> če te že zanima
<vatts> D'oh
<vatts> pol si nekam jako pobožna :D
<vatts> nič ne pizdiš? :D
<nafisa> haha, ne veš, kako sem jst pobožna ...
<vatts> ne, zato prašam :D
<andrejz> nafisa vsak večer pred spanjem rožni venc moli :P
<napsy> heh
<napsy> vidim da ste precej zakompliciral to z svn
<napsy> 10 mailov na ta topic?
<miha> wassa
<CrazyLemon> jutro
<napsy> lp
<CrazyLemon> a sm že kdaj omenu kako zelo obožujem jogrut z okusom jabolka žita ter vlaknin?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> jogurt*
<CrazyLemon> kung fu panda 2 pa the pirates of caribbean sta zuni če koga zanima
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu.si spletni sestanek  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5064/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ni korenskega datotečnega sistema  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5077/new/posts/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: na dvdju?
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, ti lahko zrihtam prehransko nadomestilo ... jogurt napitek z banano in vanilijo ... s full vitamini in minerali ;)
<zdobersek> a to se gremo spet o onih sejkih?
<miha> http://gigaom.com/2011/08/16/20-years-of-linux/
<Pepelka> 20 years of Linux [Infographic] &mdash; 		Tech News and Analysis
<CrazyLemon> nafisa tvojih napitkov ne bi pil..hvala :>
<nafisa> saj niso moji
<miha> http://www.politikis.si/?p=31913
<Pepelka> Zakonca Janša postala starša, fantku je ime Črtomir | Politikis
<zgaga> kero ime
<kubanc> hey!
<nafisa> kubanc
<nafisa> madoniš ... tebe pa bol malo vidmo zadne cajte
<zgaga> !t sl en harfa
<Pepelka> harp
<andrejz> a bi kdo nekaj zakodiral zame?
<CrazyLemon> za kok €?
<Sky[x]> what ?
<Sky[x]> i am php guy :)
<andrejz> večno slavo
<Sky[x]> povej kaj rabis ?
<tr43nd> lp
<andrejz> lp
<tr43nd> :)
<Sky[x]> andrejz: se zdj nisi povedal kaj bi rabil ?
<andrejz> ja glih en meeting še furam zraven pa ni časa - en feature za software center, ti razložim čez privat na par minut
<vatts> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338336/bojnovi.png
<vatts> napsy, vektorika ^^
<miha>   http://www.fin24.com/Markets/International-Markets/Markets-eye-biggest-drop-since-US-downgrade-20110818
<Pepelka> Markets eye biggest drop since US downgrade: Fin24: Markets: International Markets
<miha> hm :)
<miha> tole sm hotu prlepit: http://www.good.is/post/free-artificial-intelligence-class-attracts-thousands-of-people/
<Pepelka> Free Artificial Intelligence Class Attracts Thousands of People - Education - GOOD
<zdobersek> se razmisljam, ce bi se prjavu
<zdobersek> ne vem, ce bi si vzel dost casa.
<zdobersek> govorita profesorja, da si rabis vzet 10 ur na teden
<miha> ce te zanima, skodit ti ne more.. glede na to, da nimas izpita iz tega, si vzames kot pac si hoces. krkol je boljs kot 0
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav
<miha> lp
<R33D3M33R> zanima me, če lahko cross kabel uporabiš za priklop na router/switch
<tr43nd> lp
<vatts> crossover?
<vatts> zakaj pa ne
<vatts> glede na to da sm to večkrat delal in da ti ga router itak sam obrne nazaj... :D
<R33D3M33R> aha
<vatts> maš praktično kabel ki zamenja drat A z dratom B
<R33D3M33R> torej to velja tudi za sioltv?
<vatts> router ti pa to spet obrne
<vatts> eeeeeeeeeeeeh
<vatts> da bi televizijo pritaknu prek crossoverja?
<vatts> sprobaj. u luft nima kej it =)
<vatts> teoretično bi moglo delat. sam na tapravi (3. ali 4. port) morš pritaknit (konfiguracija telefon-internet-tv-komunikatorja)
<miha> :)
<vatts> miha, kaj se smeješ
<vatts> če se že smeješ se smej tako
<miha>  < vatts> sprobaj. u luft nima kej it =)
<vatts> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1338336/bojnovi.png
<vatts> :D
<zgaga> ce uporablam alsasound v c++, a bo delal na vseh novejsih linuxih?
<R33D3M33R> problem je, ker bo to preizkušanje vsebovalo kar nekaj dela, ker je treba kable prepeljati
<vatts> nevem zakaj ne bi, če also nucajo v novejših distrojih :D
<R33D3M33R> zato sprašujem
<zgaga> aha
<vatts> R33D3M33R, aja
<vatts> R33D3M33R, pa ti trenutno stvar dela?
<vatts> če ne, ne vidim razloga za zamenjavo dratov :D
<R33D3M33R> trenutno imam navadne kable, ampak so malo kratki
<vatts> fotr je pr prjatlu potegnu kr navaden kabel in dela
<vatts> aja ti bi vžtukal =)
<R33D3M33R> pa sem iskal pa sem našel daljši kabel pa je cross
<vatts> aja
<R33D3M33R> zato me zanima
<vatts> teoretično:
<R33D3M33R> ker zdaj je na mm (dobesedno)
<vatts> če imaš ti kabel ABCD ACBD (crossover) in ga štukaš  z ABCD-ABCD kablom dobiš na koncu "ACBD" stil pinouta (ker uštukaš drat po drat)
<vatts> tako da če imaš tisti majhen obojestransko-ženski LAN konektorček lahko sprobaš uštukat
<vatts> in teoretično bi stvar mogla delat
<R33D3M33R> aha
<vatts> Če se pa hočeš jebat par ur z siolom kliči na helpline pa vprašej če lahko potegneš crossover kabel namesto navadnega :D
<R33D3M33R> :)
<vatts> s tem da ne jim razlagadt da gre za mm
<vatts> tega nemarajo slišat... :D
<vatts> (izkušnje) :D
<R33D3M33R> potem bom pa raje dal modem => router cross, če ne najdem drugega, modem => tv pa navaden
<vatts> sj "modem" je dobesedno router :P
<vatts> tk da modem-router cross je tudi isti K kokr navaden, ker ti ga itak en od teh obrne
<R33D3M33R> no, to verjamem, samo pri siolu nikoli ne veš kaj ti podtaknejo ;)
<vatts> no ja
<vatts> če ti ga ne bo modem obrnil, ti ga bo pa ruter :)
<vatts> pokliči na helpline
<R33D3M33R> ampak a to router ugotovi ob povezavi ali preverja?
<vatts> če jih hičeš mal v glavo jebat
<vatts> nevem kak to ugotovi, ampak stvar dela "plug and play" :D
<R33D3M33R> ok, samo da ne bo dol metalo
<vatts> ni to fora kokr pri serijskih portih da se zamenja RX pa TX drat
<vatts> ampak čist ena dva xyz kolkr se spomnem
<vatts> nebi smelo... :)
<R33D3M33R> ok, hvala za podrobnosti
<vatts> jst sm mel tukej to kišto (boks v kišto) prtaknjeno kr nek cajta z crossoverjem na switch pa je blo vse fajn =)
<R33D3M33R> meni je zanimivo to, da sem imel kišta na kišta povezavo pa nisem prepričan, če je bil kabel res cross :)
<R33D3M33R> moram preveriti
<vatts> mi smo meli kištakišta enkrat cross enkrat navaden pa se mi zdi da je blo ok v obeh primerih
<vatts> try it and report it
<vatts> TIARI :D
<R33D3M33R> v resnici je bil cross kabel
<vatts> :D
<Sky[x]> ej a mi alhko prosm lajkate ?
<Sky[x]> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Smrkci-so-zakon/161537723924242
<Pepelka> Smrkci so zakon | Facebook
<Sky[x]> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Malo-si-se-zasmrknil/260482173979233
<Pepelka> Malo si se zasmrknil | Facebook
<Sky[x]> to dvoje :D
<tr43nd> a Jansa je pa sina dobu ?
<Sky[x]> hvala :)
<tr43nd> ni za kj
<zgaga> kater prenosnik ki ima ssd oz. flash priporocate?
<zgaga> v mislim imam cenejse variante
<CrazyLemon> cenejsa varianta ter ssd? impossible
<zgaga> kdo od vas probo bootat ubuntu preko ssd?
<zgaga> me zanima kak hiter se nalozi os al pa zazene neka app
<CrazyLemon> jah..če se ne motim so neki govoril da je okrog 10sekund
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tako so oglaševal..da se ubuntu boota v 10ih sekundah
<CrazyLemon> http://techie-buzz.com/foss/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-boots-in-3-6-seconds-using-ssd.html
<CrazyLemon> celo :D
<zgaga> gr8
<CrazyLemon> http://www.amazon.com/intel
<Pepelka> Amazon.com: Intel PCs
<kubanc> nafisa,
<kubanc> ;)
<CrazyLemon> je bil kdo s kolesom v logarski ?
<zdobersek1> ya.
<CrazyLemon> kje si Å¡tartal?
<zdobersek1> Letush.
<zdobersek1> Letuš.
<zdobersek1> 100km tja & nazaj.
<zdobersek1> Ljubno, 30 km tja in nazaj.
<zdobersek1> Luče, 15 km tja in nazaj.
<zdobersek1> Mozirje, 90 km tja in nazaj.
<zdobersek1> Solčava, 15 km tja in nazaj.
<CrazyLemon> vse to si prekolesaru? kaj ti živiš v logarski?
<zdobersek1> to sem sam spisu razdalje.
<zdobersek1> Ce startas v Letusu, gres cez vse to v tistih 100 km.
<CrazyLemon> kok je pa kaj prometna cesta'
<zdobersek1> precej.
<CrazyLemon> saks..nč..bbt
<CrazyLemon> gud najt
<zdobersek1> k je to turist. destinacija #1 v savinjski
<zdobersek1> zal.
<zdobersek1> lahk pa gres s helikopterjem!
<CrazyLemon> reku sm gud najt..tu se najin pogovor zaključi in se nadaljuje jutri!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Modiano: 32 ali 64 bitna namestitev?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5080/new/posts/
<sasa84> oj folkič :D
<tr43nd> :)
<Grega> totally
<miha> :)
<Grega> jebemomater muha
<Grega> ubil jo bom, povem vam, res jo bom!!
<Grega> nocem je, ampak.. film mi bo poco
<miha> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/facebook/british-student-accused-of-trying-to-hack-into-facebook/2801
<Pepelka> British student accused of trying to hack into Facebook | ZDNet
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-19
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: 32 ali 64 bitna namestitev?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5080/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Vragec: 32 ali 64 bitna namestitev?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5080/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Modiano: 32 ali 64 bitna namestitev?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5080/new/posts/
<sasa84> jou ;)
<napsy> lp
<tr43nd> woah
<sasa84> oj napsy :)
<sasa84> oj tr43nd :)
<tr43nd> :)
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: [rešeno] 32 ali 64 bitna namestitev?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5080/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Ubuntu izobraževanje  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5011/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Poročanje napak v prevodih ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4313/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1184-1: Firefox and Xulrunner vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1184-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1192-2: Mozvoikko update  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1192-2/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1184-1: Firefox and Xulrunner vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1184-1/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mo: [11.04] Sys.monitor ne kaže več seznama procesov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5081/new/posts/
<sasa84> miha, a kej uporabljaš OO draw?
<miha> niti ne
<miha> zakaj
<miha> uporabljam Gimp.. pa včas InkScape, če glih nujno
<sasa84> uf, ne ratal mi je!!!!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> wuuu, kdo je car zdej kle a?
<sasa84> a?
<sasa84> a?!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> miha, eno krivuljo od lika sm mogla mal bl dol potegnt...pa nism vedla kok :((
<sasa84> pol pa sem nek probavala...pa če daš tam nek pretvori v krivuljo pa točko itd...pa gre dol :)
<sasa84> no, bom pa za drugič vedla :)
<tr43nd> :)
<nafisa> jst se morm še vsega naučit ...
<nafisa> kolega reku, da me bo nauču
<nafisa> kar se grafike tiče
<nafisa> čeprov je reku, da nimam slabega sloga ... ampak on je pač profi
<andrejz> saši reč, pa ti bo inštrukcije dala :P
<tr43nd> a se nista zacela?
<nafisa> ma, un je priden
<nafisa> za službo dela za 7 strank stvari ...
<nafisa> pa še cisco se uči
<nafisa> pa Å¡e neki ...
<nafisa> ker se mu ena služba ponuja
<nafisa> pol pa mu ne težim
<tr43nd> :)
 * miha ni priden, delu bi vse, razn tistga kar mora :)
<nafisa> hehe
<tr43nd> :)
<vatts> miha, :)
<nafisa> vatts, si še pr živih?
<vatts> ne bi smel bit
<vatts> ?
<nafisa> morš bit, madona
<vatts> tak je zvenelo no
<vatts> :D
<nafisa> kdo bo pa pol vatts kle
<nafisa> če tebe nau :D
<vatts> moj bnc
<vatts> :P
<nafisa> ej, kaj naj s tem 11.04 nrdim? ko ga izklopim iz elektrike, ga vrže v stanje pripravljenosti ... zbudit se pa pol neče ... da morm na silo ugasnt pa prižgat
<vatts> ugasni ga normalno. :D
<nafisa> kako ... če se samo svetla črnina pojavi na ekranu ...
<nafisa> in ne gre dalje
<vatts> aja a to ti je problem
<vatts> pa kaj si naredila za to? :D
<andrejz> a samodejno ga da v stanje pripravljenosti ko ven iz štroma daš?
<andrejz> si preverila nastavitve porabe, da ni mogoče tako nastavljeno?
<nafisa> samo ga vrže ... kr napiše, da je baterija prazna in ga fukne v stanje pripravljenosti
<andrejz> aha to je pa druga
<andrejz> pa veš da baterija dela?
<andrejz> mogoče je baterija fuč
<nafisa> seveda dela ...
<nafisa> 2 uri mi drži baterija
<andrejz> kaj pa če jo napol sprazniš in filaš preko štroma
<andrejz> a ti piše da se polni pa to
<andrejz> nafisa?
<nafisa> kaj kaj kaj?
<andrejz> kaj pa če jo napol sprazniš in filaš preko štroma
<nafisa> ja, piše, da se polni, če jo filam
<andrejz> a ti piše da se polni pa to
<nafisa> ja, baterijico mi prikaže ... pa če grem preko, piše polnjenje
<nafisa> k mam, da mi baterijo kaže samo, če se jo prazni al pa fila
<andrejz> kaj pa če klikneš na baterijo kaj piše kolikšna je kapaciteta
<nafisa> kolk minut še šreostane, mi piše
<nafisa> sam mal ... Å¡efu grem zamorit
<vatts> ubuntu on a laptop was never a good idea =)
<miha> zakaj ne
<miha> boljs dela kot vista :)
<andrejz> se strinjam
<andrejz> never good idea > it was a great idea :D
<miha> edin če wlan ckrne morm ubit network-manager
<miha> drugo dela 100% ok
<sasa84> jaz mam ubuntu na lepiču...pa je vse ok
<sasa84> ok, 10.04 mi niso nastavitve svetlosti delale...sam pol pa nou problm
<sasa84> zdj pa grem južno dokončat
<sasa84> ajde miške ;)
<miha> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20094374-37/apple-seeks-eu-wide-ban-on-samsungs-galaxy-line/
<Pepelka> Apple seeks EU-wide ban on Samsung's Galaxy line | Apple - CNET News
<miha> boljš da ne vidim kakega iphone v živo..
<miha> lastniku bo žal, da ga ima :)
<tr43nd> hehe
<miha> oz.. ga je imel
<miha> :)
<CrazyLemon> jutro pipl
<tr43nd> lp
<Grega> lol
<Grega> :>>>
<CrazyLemon> miha galaxy ne bo dobu prepovedi za cel EU
<CrazyLemon> :)
<miha> misliš?
<CrazyLemon> še tist v nemčiji je apple "malce" zgoljufal zadevo
<CrazyLemon> in še tisto se bo kmalu izničlo
<miha> pa kaj si drznejo ti applčki
<Grega> poslusajte to :)) kupil sem ene 5 razlicnih templatevo za shop, pa so cist vsi sfukani
<miha> Grega: :)
<Grega> zdaj sem pa malo drkal pa njihovi strani in nasel bug... zdaj sem pa downlodal vseh 20, ki jih majo
<Grega> :>>>
<Grega> fuck them!
<CrazyLemon> spoken like a true apple device owner!
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<Grega> true apple device owner bi kupil vse
<CrazyLemon> pha :D
<andrejz> odvisno od keša k ga ma
<andrejz> čeprav za eno ledvico lahko res večino gadgetov nabavš :D
<Grega> joj joj joj, kaj vse sem jim spisal :S malo mi ni vec vseeno :>
<Grega> spipal*
<zdobersek> kva ces.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: lahk pa gres s helikopterjem!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lahko ampak nočem!
<CrazyLemon> raje bom Å¡el z jetpackom!
<CrazyLemon> pa kaj eni čudni maili zahtevajo da dam ubuntu.si sestanek v skupno rabo
<zdobersek> cigavi maili?
<CrazyLemon> včeraj peter pa lupastrino
<CrazyLemon> danes pa igor
<zdobersek> umm ... kam v skupno rabo?
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> meeting k je bil 11.8
<CrazyLemon> kle
<CrazyLemon> in sem js bil zapisnikar ter pisal v gdocs dokument
<CrazyLemon> in je zdej ta dokument zaklenjen
<CrazyLemon> in bi ga zdej vsi hotli met v skupni rabi..torej želijo ga urejat :)
<zdobersek> to pa ni kul!
<zdobersek> ni opcije za javni prikaz brez moznosti urejanja?
<CrazyLemon> skrci.me/UbSi1108
<CrazyLemon> torej..ti lahk vidiš normalno dokument
<CrazyLemon> sam urejat ga ne moreš
<CrazyLemon> razn če ti js tega ne dovolim
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: [11.04] Sys.monitor ne kaže več seznama procesov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5081/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: [rešeno] 32 ali 64 bitna namestitev?  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5080/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: OpenSuse, Rexenta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5082/new/posts/
<tr43nd> zgleda da bo lilo
<vatts> ma ja
<vatts> ne grub? :D
<tr43nd> jaaa
<tr43nd> zgleda da bo grobo lilo
<tr43nd> kok je soaejen upam da ne bo kj hudega
<tr43nd> *sparejeno
<miha> tle bo tud
<miha> fajn da se mal shladi
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] Mo: [11.04] Sys.monitor ne kaže več seznama procesov  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5081/new/posts/
<tr43nd> veter piha kr mocno
<Grega> pri nas je ravno zacelo
<Grega> zgleda da ne bo toce
<tr43nd> tu se ni
<tr43nd> skot pa si ?
<Grega> mb
<tr43nd> ce
<Grega> mogoce sploh ne bo.. se mi zdi, da gre bolj proti ptuju..
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: OpenSuse, Rexenta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5082/new/posts/
<miha> tr43nd:  :D
<miha> ja ni se.. bo bo :D
<tr43nd> miha skot si pa ti ?
<miha> ce
<tr43nd> zgleda da je slo mimo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: OpenSuse, Rexenta  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5082/new/posts/
<neett> napajalnik od laptopa mam kaput
<neett> oO
<tr43nd> sranje
<CrazyLemon> qrc bo lilo!
<CrazyLemon> zuni je 31° C..ko bi vsaj lilo
<CrazyLemon> ::S
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lahko pa gres s helikopterjem!!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, helikopter je za bojazljiveze
<zdobersek> we go BY TELEPORT
<CrazyLemon> teleport is unreliable!
<jodlajodla> oo
<jodlajodla> a kdo igra heroes of newerth?
<CrazyLemon> games are for pussies!
<Grumpek> nope... igramo pa kaj druzga :)
<tr43nd> dela na linux ?
<jodlajodla> aha
<jodlajodla> kaj npr.?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, jaz mu zaupam.
<Grumpek> Daskest of Days trenutno na momente
<Grumpek> Darkest*
<CrazyLemon> see..teleportation is unreliable!
<jodlajodla> unity2d ne omogoča "integracije" z zgornmu menijam?
<andrejz> kake integracije?
<jodlajodla> x - []
<jodlajodla> to za okn upravlat
<zdobersek1> :/
<andrejz> omogoča
<zdobersek1> When teleporting, I forgot to hold onto the ethernet cable.
<zdobersek1> happens.
<jodlajodla> ne dela v 11.10 o.O
<andrejz> ziher? jaz sem par dni nazaj probal pa je Å¡lo
<jodlajodla> http://www.shrani.si/f/6/il/4LCNBwgY/unity2dproblem.png
<jodlajodla> delno dela :d
<zdobersek1> http://24ur.com/novice/it/znanstveniki-vedo-kdo-bo-vas-naslednji-facebook-prijatelj.html
<Pepelka> Znanstveniki vedo, kdo bo vaš naslednji Facebook prijatelj - 24ur.com
<zdobersek1> ffs.
<zdobersek1> Mar so veseli, k je glih Slovenc.
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> glih en teden za slo-techom
<zdobersek1> Komentarjev sploh rajs ne grem brat.
<CrazyLemon> več :)
<jodlajodla> lol
<jodlajodla> čez 1 mesec bo novica, da se 80$ androidi odlično prodajajo v Keniji xD
<Grumpek> jaz bi tut mel 80$ android :(
<CrazyLemon> saks
<Grumpek> why ?
<jodlajodla> ebay, dealextreme :D
<CrazyLemon> ker za 80$ ne moreš dat skup nič pametnega?
<Grumpek> mah dovolj dobr je :)
<Grumpek> za 50e se ne sekiras
<CrazyLemon> in potem se folk sam pritožuje nad androidom..v resnici pa je telefon piece of shit :)
<Grumpek> vazn da je pocen pa da ne prodas duse hudicu
<Grumpek> jah bmk za folk ?
<Grumpek> jaz bi ga mel
<Grumpek> bi se malo igral na njemu
<Grumpek> noja kot da se zdej ne :D
<zdobersek1> za $80 je ja oskubljen na sam ohisje.
<zdobersek1> tko k indijski racunalnik za neke male pare
<CrazyLemon> sam mene zanima kak ekran ma to poceni čudo
<CrazyLemon> ker v keniji je  OGROMNO sonca
<CrazyLemon> in če ma nek cheap ass ekran...pol je telefon useless
<CrazyLemon> :D
<miha> gres pa v senco
<Grumpek> zaka v vsemu kar je pocen iscete slabe lastnosti? Proizvodnji stroski recimo galaxy S II so pod 100$
<Grumpek> tak da se za 80$ da dobit tut dobre zadeve, ce ni nekoga, ki svoj pisker gor obesi
<zdobersek1> vedno nekdo pisker gor obesi
<zdobersek1> razn Mr. Torvalds
<zdobersek1> ceprav tud on sluzi :)
<Grumpek> tut Mr. Torvalds je obesu pisker, ker cene bi ga ze pokopal :)
<Grumpek> hehe moj point
<tr43nd> hm, pisker bi js kr podstavo
<Grumpek> :D
<jodlajodla> bo delov HoN na Gigabyte NV GT430?
<Grumpek> unga za golaz a :)
<tr43nd> magari
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1193-1: Linux kernel vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1193-1/
 * CrazyLemon bo čez 3 delovna dni na tušmobilu
<andrejz> u, lej k smo ga prepričal :P
<CrazyLemon> cena me je prepričala
<CrazyLemon> pa dejstvo da ni naročnine
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> pa pogovor .10€ na minuto v vsa omrežja
<andrejz> a maš brez?
<CrazyLemon> jp
<CrazyLemon> čist brez sm
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> andrejz kaj pa lahk rihtaš na moj.tusmobil.si ?
<andrejz> lahko si tarife vklapljaš pa stanje vidiš
<andrejz> lahko recimo vklopiš prenos podatkov ali pa prešaltaš na kako drugo tarifo - ala "balkan express"
<CrazyLemon> sej mam prenos podatkov
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> zgodovino klicev imaš
<andrejz> samo jaz imam GRPS seja 30 kb
<andrejz> GRPS seja 25 kb
<andrejz> GPRS seja 275 kb
<andrejz> GPRS seja ...
<andrejz> pa sem ter tja kak klic
<CrazyLemon> kaj za vraga si  zdaj napisal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> aja..log
<andrejz> pa vklopiš si lahko omejitev prenosa podatkov pri nacionalnem roamingu
<CrazyLemon> sej sploh ne bom mel roaminga
<CrazyLemon> :)
<andrejz> hm zanimivo
<CrazyLemon> andrejz a zbiraš te brezplačne minute? :D    a se to da s paketom brez? :)
<andrejz> * Limit porabe prenosa podatkov znotraj EU za tekoči mesec je 32 MB in ostali svet 32 MB.
<andrejz> očitno lahko tud v EU 32 MB prenesem al kako
<andrejz> ja zbiram
<CrazyLemon> ne...to je tvoj limit
<andrejz> cca 1 do 2 minuti zberem na mesec :P
<CrazyLemon> torej..če greš v nemčijo in srfaš tam po netu..max. lahk 32mb porabiš
<CrazyLemon> pa dobiš račun cca. 100€
<CrazyLemon> :D
<andrejz> a, ok
<andrejz> no trenutno mam Å¡e 750 MB prenosa
<CrazyLemon> bratranec je 5mb al 10mb porabu v hrvaškem omrežju
<CrazyLemon> in je dobu račun 20€
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek1> ti si tak bliz meje
<uni4dfx> Ubuntu Linux
<zdobersek1> tko da pazi na omrezje ;)
<CrazyLemon> Vsak uporabnik lahko v Evropski uniji nemoteno prenese 32MB podatkov. Tolikšen prenos vas bo med gostovanjem znotraj Evropske unije stal približno 50 EUR brez DDV.
<CrazyLemon> andrejz
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 no ja..pazit moram sam v portorožu
<CrazyLemon> ker v portorožu loviš hr signal :D
<zdobersek1> tam na kozjanskem pa po obsotelju je isto
<zdobersek1> kr takoj si v hrvaskem omrezju
<zdobersek1> barabincki so.
<CrazyLemon> jah..okupirani smo...UPRIMO SE!
<zdobersek1> GREMO! NAMESTIMO MOČNEJŠE ODDAJNIKE!
<CrazyLemon> ampak prej!
<CrazyLemon> http://24ur.com/novice/slovenija/pomoc-za-bolnega-miho.html
<Pepelka> Pomoč za bolnega Miho - 24ur.com
<CrazyLemon> pejt nakazat 5€ za tamalega!
<zdobersek1> kaj je dons kej po tv?
<zdobersek1> ziher samo sranje.
<zdobersek1> v nedeljo pa trije dobri filmi ob osmih
<zdobersek1> FFS
<zdobersek1> WTF
<zdobersek1> v vimu mi je ratal 3 fajle odpret v enem zavihku
<zdobersek1> woot
<CrazyLemon> http://zadovoljna.si/clanek/rubrika/trend_report/arturjeva-peta-zena-bo-mija.html
<Pepelka> Arturjeva peta žena bo Mija! - Zadovoljna.si
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<CrazyLemon> holy fck
<zdobersek1> aha.
<zdobersek1> CrazyLemon, si glasoval za VCS?
<zdobersek1> oz. proti njemu?
<CrazyLemon> nisem Å¡e glasoval
<CrazyLemon> ker ni +1 gumba!!
<zdobersek1> o.o
<zdobersek1> Thunderbird ne podpira G+
<zdobersek1> btw.
<zdobersek1> ampak ... Evolution ga pa ziher!
<miha_> hm a so me spet banal iz irca?! :(
<tr43nd> nde ne
<tr43nd> mnda ne
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 TB ..g+ ? wth
<zdobersek1> a ne odgovarjas na mejle prek odjemnika?
<zdobersek1> c-c-c-c.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek1 odgovarjam..pravkar sem odgovoril
<CrazyLemon> ampak ne na g+/fb poste
<CrazyLemon> [quote]Prodam HTC Desire star 1 leto.
<CrazyLemon> Cena : 230 € ( ni zadnja ! )
<CrazyLemon> 190€ pa sva zmenjena.
<CrazyLemon> nova cena 185€
<CrazyLemon> [/quote]
<CrazyLemon> kaj ga dela recesija :D
<CrazyLemon> 45€ je spustu ceno v hm..dveh dneh :D
<zdobersek1> hit ga mora prodat.
<zdobersek1> ziher je ukraden!
<CrazyLemon> zihr je požigalc!
<zdobersek1> pa je zravn prodaju se bencin pa take fore
<miha> http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/aug/19/women-northern-ireland-stabbed-death-turkey
<Pepelka> Two women from Northern Ireland murdered in Turkey | UK news | guardian.co.uk
<CrazyLemon> http://www.youtube.com/live
<Pepelka> Live      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> đizs krajst...zakaj so sami live streami em..iz bližnjega vzhoda
<zdobersek1> ker so vsi zahodnjaki na chatroulette?
<CrazyLemon> good point
<zgaga> ma kdo od vas kako knjigo za gtk+ ko jo ne rabi?
<tr43nd> :)
<tr43nd> <zgaga>  a na netu ni nc pametnega ?
<zgaga> ja, pdf sem nasel za samo eno
<tr43nd> aha
<hudoini> samo toliko da pozdravim, pa kar Å¡ibam dol
<zgaga> vidim da je qt platforma bolj priljubljena od gtk-ja
<tr43nd> enjoy the silence ...
<klemen> hello
<klemen> is anybody out there?
<Grumpek> mhm
<klemen> wazzap?
<Grumpek> ka pa bi blo ?
<klemen> pa ne vem
<Grega> pomoje ni nic
<tr43nd> mnda ne
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-20
<zdobersek> http://www.itworld.com/it-managementstrategy/195473/apple-files-inaccurate-evidence-dutch-samsung-case
<Pepelka> Apple files inaccurate evidence in Dutch Samsung case | ITworld
<zdobersek> WE BE PHOTOSHOPPIN
<zdobersek> (EVEN MORE)
<zdobersek> !g sl en posredno
<Pepelka> EUR-Lex - 32002R1889 - SL http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/LexUriServ.do?uri=CELEX:32002R1889:SL:NOT
<zdobersek> !t sl en posredno
<Pepelka> indirectly
<tr43nd> zdobersek, kaj to pomeni? !t sl en posredno
<Pepelka> indirectly
<zdobersek> Pepelka je pomagacka, ce je treba kej prevest.
<zdobersek> !t ukaz prevaja, !g pa isce po googlu
<Pepelka> Google išče programerje - 24ur.com http://24ur.com/novice/it/google-isce-programerje.html
<tr43nd> aha
<tr43nd> nisem vedel, tnx
<miha> !g test
<Pepelka> Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 http://test.com/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jesen: HP ProLiant ML350 g4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5083/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,,15331909,00.html
<Pepelka> German privacy watchdog declares Facebook's "like" button illegal  | Germany | Deutsche Welle | 20.08.2011
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: HP ProLiant ML350 g4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5083/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> pe ce se mi je ugasnu!
<CrazyLemon> again!
<Grega> vem kako je to :(
<CrazyLemon> ne ne veš!
<CrazyLemon> tvoj pc se ni nikoli ugasnu
<CrazyLemon> ker maš maca
<CrazyLemon> in mac se ne ugasne!
<Grega> ah, tudi moj se je ze ugasnil :(
<CrazyLemon> omg..kak mac pa je to :(
<andrejz> zarad pregrevanja?
<andrejz> CrazyLemon, ne vem če ti je že kdo povedal Mac == PC
<Grega> ja.. moj je bil kr vroc..
<CrazyLemon> nope..pol bi se ugasnu med predvajanjem flash vsebin
<CrazyLemon> moj se je ugasnu okrog enih zjutraj
<Grega> tud moj tam nekje..
<CrazyLemon> Grega haha..matr kok si očitn lažnivc..pozabu si da js nism nafisa
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Grega> ok, no.. v bistvu se ni sam ugasnil.. v resnici se samo ni hotel prizgat..
<Grega> samo.. jaz sem pil celo noc :/
<CrazyLemon> [00:58:49] <Grega> pomoje ni nic
<CrazyLemon> lažeš!
<Grega> pa ne vceraj
<Grega> me je pa kr zaznamovalo, morem rect
<andrejz> ej CL, ene par piscev novic bi bilo treba nalovit
<CrazyLemon> andrejz ok..grem po mrežo
<andrejz> ql
<nafisa> spet me opravljajo
<CrazyLemon> ma ta grega nima druzga dela :S
<nafisa> jah ... tud to se dogaja
<nafisa> jst pa spet kompe rihtat
<CrazyLemon> seveda rihtaš
<CrazyLemon> :p
<nafisa> kolegici
<nafisa> je rekla, da noče met več tega, kar ma gor, ker je že dala "računalničarjem" ... pa ji niti msn-ja niso znali/mogli gor dat
<nafisa> morm it ... da naum bus zamudla
<nafisa> lepo se mejte ... se od tam kej javim
<nafisa> :*
<nafisa> papa
<Grega> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoqclnkM2gg
<Pepelka> Louis C.K. on Conan. August 18, 2011      - YouTube
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] brodul: Matlab namestitev  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5055/new/posts/
<miha> http://www.demotivacija.si/nasmehni-se-3259.html
<Pepelka> Nasmehni se | Demotivacija.si
<zdobersek> True.
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] brodul: Kako inštalirati Kubuntu ( uporaba ubuntuja )  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/4576/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daddy1: kako iz 11.04 nazaj na 10.10  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5074/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] daddy1: Problem z wifi  ubunt 11.04  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5072/new/posts/
<miha> http://allthingsd.com/20110819/the-vicious-cycle-of-good-weather-guilt-and-work-guilt/
<Pepelka> The Vicious Cycle of Good Weather Guilt and Work Guilt - Nitrozac and Snaggy - Voices - AllThingsD
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-tech.com/novice/t480730
<Pepelka> Apple z dokazi nekoliko po svoje tudi v Haagu @ Slo-Tech
<CrazyLemon> apple :D
<Grumpek> apple je pa ja jako ql :)
<CrazyLemon> em..pri plačilu položnice..a je važno kaj napišeš v namenu ?
<Grumpek> ce placujes imaca moras napisat Hvala Mr. Steve... drugace ni vazno :)
<CrazyLemon> so not true
<CrazyLemon> napišeš 'iNamen'
<CrazyLemon> !
<Grumpek> :D
<Grumpek> specialno poloznico dobis :P
<Grumpek> iPoloznica
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: zagon iz USB hard drive in wubi exe  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5084/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> z specialno visokim zneskom :>
<Grumpek> :)
<Grumpek> alpa nizkim :)
<Grumpek> odvisno ali kupujes HW ali SW :D
<bogdanov> jo
<Grega> kolk stevea boli srce, ko imata taksno grdo mnenje o njem :(
<Grumpek> kje vidis grdo mnenje o Stevu ? :)
<Grega> pfff!!
<Grumpek> ?
<CrazyLemon> all hail steve-o!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Grumpek> hail hail :P
<hekos> all hail, king of the losers !
<hekos> :3
<CrazyLemon> pfft..steve-o je car
<hekos> in the land of the blind, the one eyed man i king
<hekos> is*
<Grumpek> no no king of losers pa res ni... men so vsi ti tipi carji... iz nic so ustvarli imperije
<Grega> kr smilite se mi :)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ti se smilim?
<bogdanov> o crazy sta ima:D
<Grega> kolk vas lahko neka stvar vzmeniri, ki dejansko sploh nima vpliva na vase zivljenje, ker je ne uporabljate
<CrazyLemon> o bogdanov ..evo..turistov kot dreka pa sonca tudi
<CrazyLemon> :D
<bogdanov> kje to
<Grega> vznemiri*
<CrazyLemon> ma tle pri meni..gužva za popizdit
<bogdanov> aja
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> jebiga
<CrazyLemon> kaj ti
<bogdanov> ma evo nc kle se jebem z enmu rack serverjam :D
<vatts> meni meni !! :D
<bogdanov> lol :D
<vatts> jst hočm rack srv
<vatts> >:)
<bogdanov> http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3288_avt102919_streznik_hp_proliant_dl180g6_e5606
<Pepelka> Stre�nik HP Proliant DL180G6 E5606   470065-507 cena
<bogdanov> :P
<bogdanov> sam bolse opremljen :)
<Grumpek> cedkana spilika :)
<Grumpek> bi se dala ponucat
<vatts> bogdanov, čigav, ta ali onaj tvoj? :D
<vatts> boljše opremljen
<vatts> :D
<bogdanov> moj :)
<Grumpek> ka mas not ?
<vatts> pa bitch! :D
<bogdanov> 8gb pa 3x 1TR
<Grumpek> nice :)
<Grumpek> kaj bos gor gnal ?
<bogdanov> debian (mail server)
<Grumpek> a sam to ?
<Grumpek> mail server ?
<Grumpek> :o
<bogdanov> glavno to ja :)
<Grega> lol
<Grumpek> noja sej neki iber tut ni
<Grumpek> za kolk userjev ?
<Grumpek> 500+?
<bogdanov> ah ke 50 :)
<Grumpek> lol :D
<Grumpek> vrz gor virtualizacijo
<Grumpek> bos lahko se razsiru na izi zadevo
<Grumpek> ker tole je vseeno mocna zadeva za 50 userjev mail gnat
<bogdanov> :)
<Grega> tukaj gor lahko das 50 vpsov, pa vsak laufa smtpd, httpd..
<Grumpek> noja 50 vpsov bi znalo ze stekat
<Grumpek> sam 20 pa jih zna delat brez problema
<Grumpek> seveda ce nimas konic za pokrivat
<zgaga> Kako v linuxu (c++) naredis, da ti program v zanki zajema pritisnjene tipke in da ne caka na pritisk, da zanka normalno tece?
<Grumpek> ne vem sicer kako zajemas znake, sam jaz bi naredu while(1)  zanko in noter nadeval if stavke, ki bi meli pogoj pritisjeno tipko
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek is being busy bee :D
<zdobersek> muchos busy
<zdobersek> lahk ze potegnes dol Commit #1!đ
<zdobersek> -đ
<CrazyLemon> bah
<CrazyLemon> ssh key moram registrirat
<zdobersek> aha.
<zdobersek> Lahk potem opises postopek in bos comittal!
<vatts> wazap bičez, ajm fakn drank
<vatts> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sam zate!
<zdobersek> kul!
<andrejz> jaz mam že 2 ssh ključa pa za oba sem geslo pozabil :(
<CrazyLemon> PREBERI MAIL!
<CrazyLemon> Ob "enter file ..." potrdimo z Enter, za passphrase (geslo) pa vpišemo poljubno geslo (no ne poljubno ampak tako katerega si boste zapomnili).
<CrazyLemon> !
<CrazyLemon> :p
<andrejz> ja saj to sem 2 let nazaj al kdaj delal
<vatts> kdo pride na KARTOFFEL NACHT @ Ubelsko?
<bogdanov> jst ne
<bogdanov> :D
<andrejz> Pol mamo irc sestanek 22.8 @20.oo?
<zdobersek> !t en sl commit
<Pepelka> zavezati
<zdobersek> !t en sl a new commit
<Pepelka> zavezati novo
<zdobersek> o.o
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] jesen: HP ProLiant ML350 g4  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5083/new/posts/
<CrazyLemon> Težave bomo reševali sproti - preko e-maila, še bolje pa preko irca, če le ne  hodite vsak dan spat ob desetih.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj naj bi to pomenlo??????'
<CrazyLemon> a si name mislu??????
<zdobersek> ... ne.
<zdobersek> drugac pa, spat mors pocas, ane?
<zdobersek> :)
<CrazyLemon> sej grem sej grem
<bogdanov> ma kdo kej
<bogdanov> pojma
<bogdanov> raid??
<Sky[x]> Janez Janša added you on Google+
<Sky[x]> lol
<miha> kul
<Jorky> čer
<miha> čer
<Jorky> a ste vsi umrl tle al kaj
<miha> ne
<Sky[x]> ne
<Sky[x]> zdjle je blo pa noro 2 dni
<Sky[x]> v pozitivnem smislu :)
<miha>  heh
<Jorky> aja
<Jorky> kul
<Jorky> kaj se je pa tazga zgodilo?
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] pazko: no such partition grub rescue>  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5085/new/posts/
<Jorky> ej folk a kdo mogoče opensuse laufa na laptopu?
<uni4dfx> ne
<uni4dfx> a zna kdo zip komando uporablat?
<miha> mal
<miha> zakaj
<uni4dfx> ma dej ta terminal je tok neuporabn
<uni4dfx> GUI > CLI
<uni4dfx> stokrat hitrej nardiš v GUIju karkol
<uni4dfx> rad bi preprosto zazipov ene fotke k jih mam na serverju
<uni4dfx> ampak samo določene (od - do)
<uni4dfx> in ni variante razn da celo skripto napišem za to
<miha> :)
<uni4dfx> najbol me razpizdi ko mi pol nekdo začne oh in sploh pametvat kolk se v CLI da vse hitrej narest
<uni4dfx> my ass
<miha> vpraši na #bash .. sj sam ena for zanka pa if
<miha> :)
<miha> morda ti kdo na hit pove
<Jorky> sej se lahko z gui zazipa
<Jorky> pa še hitrejš je
<miha> uni4dfx: al pa kot Jorky pravi... ssh -X          :)
<uni4dfx> lahko če bi mel na serverju X
<Jorky> aja pol pa tko povej da nimas x inštaliranga
<Jorky> jah pol ti ne preostane druzga kot komande
<miha> Jorky: na serverju ma.. pravi
<Jorky> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/RAR
<Jorky> ipd
<Jorky> kakšen bo kej naslednju ubntu že kdo kej ve?
<Jorky> aja pa še zanima me če kdo ve al je kde bolj strojno zahteven od gnome ali obratno?
<Jorky> do zdej sm vedno uporabljal gnome
<Jorky> pa me mal kde zanima
<miha> mislim, da sta kde in gnome približno isto zahtevna
<Jorky> kaj je pa bolj stabilno?
<uni4dfx> Gnome je sigurno bol stabilen
<uni4dfx> *RAGE* mater če pa prek nautilusa dam zipat to bo pa trajal celo noč ker imbicil gre najprej kopirat vse na laptop, zazipat in pol nazaj
<miha> uni4dfx: lol
<miha> uni4dfx: kolk pravic mas na serverju?
<uni4dfx> vse?
<miha> http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-tunnel.html ?
<Pepelka> HOWTO: SSH Tunneling Made Easy
<uni4dfx> ja in kaj nej s tem? :D
<miha> nfs/samba ? :)
<miha> no
<miha> al pa
<miha> hm
<uni4dfx> sej pr sambi bo isto
<uni4dfx> najprej bo kopiru na localhost
<uni4dfx> zazipu
<uni4dfx> in kopiru nazaj
<miha> hehe
<miha> ja x dej gor
<miha> http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html pa se poveži
<Pepelka> X over SSH - A Tutorial
<miha> pa zipaj z nautilus na serverju? :D
<miha> al pa vnc
<miha> al kej?
<miha> kaj pa morš sploh zipat?
<miha> en sam dir? rekurzivno?
<miha> v javi ti znam napisat, da ti vrne prava imena fajlov, zih :)
<miha> pa daš to zip nekaj.zip file1 file2 .. :)
<miha> bash ne znam
<miha> #bash .. :)
<uni4dfx> ma ja sej bom res X mogu naložit
<uni4dfx> sicer mi je mal smešn to met na serverju
<uni4dfx> ampak očitno prov pride
<miha> hehehe
<miha> v libiji pa dogaja http://twitter.com/#!/search?q=%23Tripoli
<Pepelka> Twitter
<miha> dans zvecer se v glavnem mestu zacel klofat
<nafisa> ahjej
<nafisa> vse pocrkalo
<miha> hej
<uni4dfx> Yogscast <3
<miha> a
<uni4dfx> http://www.youtube.com/user/BlueXephos
<Pepelka> BlueXephos&#39;s Channel      - YouTube
<uni4dfx> Simon & Lewis
<uni4dfx> :D
<uni4dfx> legende
<miha> heh
<miha> nč..lp
#ubuntu-si 2011-08-21
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> lp
<CrazyLemon> http://googleplusguides.com/tag/google-plus-sparks/
<Pepelka> Google Plus Guides   &raquo; google plus sparks
<nafisa> Å¡efu bom glavo utrgala
<CrazyLemon> ta teden bo hudičevo vroče!
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tads: noče zagnati ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5068/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: noče zagnati ubuntuja  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5068/new/posts/
<nafisa> ne vroče, nooooooo
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tads: Ubuntu in osvetlitev zaslona  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5086/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu in osvetlitev zaslona  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5086/new/posts/
<nafisa> kok si ti, CrazyLemon, priden ...
<CrazyLemon> ma dolgčas mi je..nisem priden
<CrazyLemon> pa vroče je :S
<nafisa> ja, dobr, da sem v kleti
<nafisa> da ni tok vroče, ko gor
<CrazyLemon> no..js sm pa cca. 6m nad kletjo...tko da je kr "prijetno" vroče :D
<nafisa> hehe
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<nafisa> saška je tuuuuuu
<sasa84> jp
<sasa84> mah...nek se zajebavam u 3 krasne
<CrazyLemon> bolse se zajebavat u 3 krasne kot pa v 4
<nafisa> hehe
<nafisa> sasa84, kdaj me boš prišla z gimpom delat naučit? :P
<sasa84> eh, pojma nimam jaz o gimpu :)
<nafisa> nisi rekla zanč, da me boš prišla naučit? ;)
<sasa84> zdej gruntam kok se v tabeli dela plac za še eno vrstico (ne vrstico z obrobami)...brez d stisneš enter :P
<nafisa> na strani primeš rob pa ga dol potegneš?
<nafisa> aja, to maš werjetno v wordu
<nafisa> lej, drejčka vprašej, sasa84
<sasa84> to je oreng pomembno...će želiš pol met besedilo na sred vrstice... drugač ti ga dol flikne, če maš to z enter narjen
<sasa84> more bit še kšna druga fora kt pa miška :P
<sasa84> upam!
<sasa84> mislm, sj mam že narjen...sam zdej izboljšujem znanje :P
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tads: Ubuntu in osvetlitev zaslona  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5086/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu in osvetlitev zaslona  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5086/new/posts/
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] tads: Ubuntu in osvetlitev zaslona  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5086/new/posts/
<bogdanov> lp
<Pepelka>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Ubuntu in osvetlitev zaslona  http://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/topic/5086/new/posts/
<nafisa> bogdanov, oj
<nafisa> :*
<bogdanov> nafisa :***
<bogdanov> ma kdo pojma u raidu?
<dhbiker> v kakem smislu ?
<bogdanov> software mam tri diske
<bogdanov> pa se nemorm odloct nagibam se k raid5
<sasa84> o bogdanov :)
<bogdanov> o sasa84 :)
<CrazyLemon> aja nafisa ..tist k sm ti enkrat govoru da sm neki zasledil v eni reviji
<CrazyLemon> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17510489/IMG_20110810_175852.jpg
<nafisa> sej si iščem nov đob
<nafisa> mudel :D
<nafisa> :P
<CrazyLemon> em..kaj me briga če si iščeš nov đob? :D
<CrazyLemon> preberi si kaj piše
<CrazyLemon> :D
<nafisa> ja, vedeževalka odgovarja :D
<yang> vedezevalka karin, ki ni mogla predvideti da jo bo fant zapustil
<yang> poznate tist vic...nekdo poklice vedezevalca po telefonu on pa pravi "halo, kdo klice"
<CrazyLemon> poznamo..hence the silence :p
<bogdanov> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<CrazyLemon> kdo ve kje bi najdu gtk+-2.0 ? :)
<nafisa> http://www.google.si/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=where+to+find+gtk%2B-2.0
<Pepelka> where to find gtk+-2.0 - Iskanje Google
<CrazyLemon> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!
<CrazyLemon> le kaj bi js brez tebe
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e guglat ne bi vedu
<CrazyLemon> :o
<nafisa> dej ne seri
<nafisa> če sm se hecala
<CrazyLemon> /home/crazy/Namizje/xulrunner-sdk/bin/xpidl: 1: ELF: not found
<CrazyLemon> /home/crazy/Namizje/xulrunner-sdk/bin/xpidl: 4: 8: not found
<CrazyLemon> /home/crazy/Namizje/xulrunner-sdk/bin/xpidl: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<CrazyLemon> scons: *** [components/nsITray.h] Error 2
<CrazyLemon> scons: building terminated because of errors.
<CrazyLemon> error compiling firetray.xpi
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo kako idejo? :)
<Sky[x]> :)
<Sky[x]> to bo se jeba da bos zrihtpv
<CrazyLemon> ne bo jeba če veš kaj je narobe :D
<Sky[x]> si ugotovu ?
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<CrazyLemon> vem pa da je povezano z xulrunner-sdk !!
<CrazyLemon> :))
<CrazyLemon> i is an idiot
<yang> #idlerpg
<CrazyLemon> a uporablja kdo Thunderbird pa mu ne dela firetray?
<CrazyLemon> če ja..klik me
<vatts> če te kliknem enkrat ni odziva, če te dvakrat te hilighta, če te večkrat pa se ponovi tisto od prej. tak da, tudi thunderbirda nimam in firetray, wtf is this? =D
<Sky[x]> hehe
<CrazyLemon> firetray da thunderbird v tray...imagine that :)
<CrazyLemon> al pa firefox
<vatts> [ja]
<vatts> (*check*)
<alyosha> je kašen mojster tu?:D
<alyosha> en ventilator bi zmontiral na ohišje
<alyosha> pa me zanima par stvari
<Sky[x]> what ?
<alyosha> ma imam ventilator od enega napajalnika
<alyosha> in mam gor samo + in -
<alyosha> in mam uni konektor za na ploščo
<alyosha> ki ma 4 kurčiče
<alyosha> tu zdj gledam na navodilih od plošče
<alyosha> bi mogu met kao
<alyosha> GND, +12/speedcontrol, sense, reserve
<zdobersek> kak so razporejeni kurčiči?
<zdobersek> v 2x2 kvadratu al v ravni vrsti?
<alyosha> ravno
<alyosha> 4
<alyosha> tko kot sem napisal gor bi moglo bit priklopljeno
<alyosha> kaj to pomeni da dam - na GND in + na +12
<alyosha> in sense in reserve pustim prazne?
<alyosha> ta konektor mam od enega hladilnika od CPUja ki je pač crknu
<zdobersek> kak je konektor, tist bolj bajsast, kakrsnega majo diski, al suh, k ma sam bakrove spice ven?
<alyosha> ma uni majhen kot je zaCPU
<alyosha> bel konektorček majhen
<alyosha> za na ploščo
<alyosha> in vn so 4 žice
<alyosha> in on ma 4 luknje
<alyosha> ki grejo na une 4 špičke ki štrlijo iz plošče
<alyosha> http://www.google.si/imgres?imgurl=http://biorobots.cwru.edu/server/howto/buildcomp/mountcpu/cpufanpower.jpg&imgrefurl=http://biorobots.cwru.edu/server/howto/buildcomp/mountcpu/&h=265&w=316&sz=10&tbnid=aoNi8wRmKiAnNM:&tbnh=119&tbnw=142&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dcpu%2Bfan%2Bkonektor%26tbm%3Disch%26tbo%3Du&zoom=1&q=cpu+fan+konektor&docid=khCb6t1NdbGgBM&sa=X&ei=CipRTurlLdOn8QPzy9GhBw&ved=0CEkQ9QEwAA&dur=17
<alyosha> tak
<Pepelka> cpu fan konektor - Google Slike
<alyosha> samo da je na 4
<alyosha> ta na sliki je na 3
<zdobersek> nekje na plosci mas ravzrscene te spicke
<zdobersek> ce so navodila za kej, bi blo to fajn skiciran.
<zdobersek> mislim pa, da je to ponavadi v spodnjem delu plosce, kjer so tud prkljucki za power pa reset gumbe pa ledice.
<alyosha> ja tu mi piše na navodilih od plošče
<alyosha> da bi moglo bit
<alyosha> od leve proti desni
<alyosha> GND   -     +12/speedcontrol    -    sense    -   reserve
<alyosha> GND = ozemnlitev kolkor Å¡tekam
<alyosha> +12 je plus pač
<alyosha> sense in reserve pa nevem kaj bi bla?
<CrazyLemon> ni samo plus!! ampak 12x plus!
<zdobersek> en ducat plusov ...
<alyosha> dj CrazyLemon ne stoj streljat
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> je +12V
<zdobersek> alyosha, kulk kablov gre v konektor iz ventilatorja?
<alyosha> iz ventilatorja mam + in - 2 kabla
<alyosha> konektor ma 4 kable
<alyosha> na plošči
<alyosha> minus mene muči tu in una ozemljitecv
<alyosha> ozemljitev
<zdobersek> no, tista polovica, v ktero prhajajo kabli iz ventilatorja, mora it na (GND - +12)
<alyosha> kaj bi bla "sense" in "reserve"
<CrazyLemon> smisel za rezervo!!
<alyosha> sepravi  iz venta gre - na GND in + na +12V
 * CrazyLemon crkne od smeha in odide stran!
<zdobersek> ja.
<alyosha> CrazyLemon naj odide ja
<alyosha> :D
<alyosha> in kaj pol una 2 pustim prazna
<alyosha> odrezem proč
<alyosha> sense in reserver
<alyosha> če kaj zajebam kaj se lahko zgodi?:D
<alyosha> skurim ploščo?
<zdobersek> mas sploh kabla, ki vodita v drugo polovico konektorja?
<zdobersek> al ju ni?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon, lahk potrdis verziji WP in PunBB & strukturo strani?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-si-www/+junk/orodja
<Pepelka> orodja : Code : “ubuntu.si New Web Page” team
<nafisa> baby 1-2-3
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek potrjujem!
<CrazyLemon> btw..zakaj so ta orodja
<CrazyLemon> zmeden sem
<CrazyLemon> razvoj pa orodja je eno in isto ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ObrazDlan
<zdobersek> beri mail!
<CrazyLemon> ker mail?!?!
<zdobersek> aja, ti ne odgovarjas prek mailov na google grupo ...
<CrazyLemon> no
<CrazyLemon> summary prosim
<zdobersek> http://groups.google.com/group/nov-ubuntu-si/browse_thread/thread/9c900ce0bf8acf17
<Pepelka> Nov ubuntu si |  Google Groups
<zdobersek> post takoj za tvojim
<CrazyLemon> aaaah
<CrazyLemon> to je tist kerga sm zbrisal
<zdobersek> ahaaaa.
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> briljantno.
<zdobersek> hvala.
<zdobersek> pol ure sem pisal.
<CrazyLemon> sam čak
<CrazyLemon> a tista navodila misliš ?
<zdobersek> ya.
<CrazyLemon> al ker post....ker si kr blabber mouth
<zdobersek> navodila mislim.
<CrazyLemon> Če bi recimo prijavili še projekt, bi bila imena
<CrazyLemon> dosti lepša, recimo ~ubuntu-si-www/spletna-stran/<ime veje>, vendar
<CrazyLemon> projektov ni možno zapreti pred javnostjo. Se pa lahko še naknadno odločimo,
<CrazyLemon> da 'odpremo' repozitorije in ustvarimo javen projekt.
<CrazyLemon> a ta del ?
<zdobersek> ne.
<zdobersek> rad bi, da mi en prikima, da se bo delal na WP 3.2.1 in PunBB 1.3.5 in da je razporeditev obeh orodij pravilna, ce se smatra www kot korenska mapa.
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš..js ne bi smatral www kot korenske mape
<CrazyLemon> js bi raje da je v www vsebina wordpressa
<zdobersek> tore j da bo  na ubuntu.si/ blog, na ubuntu.si/forum pa forum
<CrazyLemon> tako da ko se gre na www.ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> greš na wordpress brez redirecta na
<CrazyLemon> www.ubuntu.si/wordpress
<zdobersek> tore j da bo  na ubuntu.si/ blog, na ubuntu.si/forum pa forum
<CrazyLemon> in ja..
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> in delal se bo pač na zadnjih različicah WP/punbb...in ker so 3.2.1 ter 1.3.5 trenutno zadnje se dela na teh
<zdobersek> ok!
<zdobersek> lahk potem to prestavim v glavno vejo?
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<zdobersek> hvala!
<CrazyLemon> pa nikjer nisi omenjal "orodja"  ..sam fyi!
<zdobersek> ce sem ti linku to vejo!
<zdobersek> kok je nisem omenju.
<CrazyLemon> ok! we agree to disagree!
<CrazyLemon> zdej pa grem vn ker je fckin vroče
<zdobersek> ... ker zuni je pa kej bolj hladno :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj mal piha :)
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem
<CrazyLemon> a se da kako naštimat da bzr sam pulla
<CrazyLemon> brez cronjoba ?
<CrazyLemon> +na X  ur
<zdobersek> dunno
<CrazyLemon> ok..lejtr
<zdobersek> eh, me je ze r33d3m33r prehitel.
<CrazyLemon> sup
<sasa84> o
<nafisa> tup
<sasa84> cup
<CrazyLemon> lup
<nafisa> gup
<CrazyLemon> wup
<nafisa> čup
<hekos> našu v logih, pozna kdo ? <Leemeta> [12:51:26] je morda dosegljiv kdo, s katerim bi se lahko pogovoril o prevajanju sl.wordpress.com?
<nafisa> ja, če ne pustijo stika ...
<nafisa> pol je klinac
<hekos> očitno noben ne zna več maila napisat
<nafisa> poglej, če je ta nick na forumu
<CrazyLemon> alyosha mona
<CrazyLemon> hekos wordpress je že preveden
<hekos> ja doh, js sm ga prevedu.
<CrazyLemon> hekos doh..mogoče..ampak tudi drugi so ga
<CrazyLemon> gandalfar med drugim
<CrazyLemon> za tretje poglej na launchpad :)
<hekos> js mam sl.wordpress.org
<CrazyLemon> no pol ga nisi samo ti prevaju..ampak vidim da tudi drugi..
<CrazyLemon> alyosha alyosha ko boš tle..dej ubuntusi v sudoers skupino al pa inštaliraj bzr pa openssh-client
<vatts> <CrazyLemon> lup
<vatts> <nafisa> gup
<vatts> gŁup
<vatts> živjeli
<vatts> 73
<Hekos> whatever
<nafisa> a vatts je glup? :D
<Hekos> ker je tak mal večji slovensko-prevajalski-something kanal na freenode ?
<CrazyLemon> je
<CrazyLemon> na njem si
<CrazyLemon> welcome!
<Hekos> sm se že bal tega odgovora
<CrazyLemon> :S
<CrazyLemon> lahk pa greš na jabber klepetalnico
<Hekos> pol bom dal na sl.wordpress.org tale kanal notr namest onga wordpress-si
<CrazyLemon> od slovenskih-prevajalcev
<Hekos> meh, tist mi je gmail preveč zasedu
<Hekos> irc je zakon
<CrazyLemon> sam spet nimaš sreče..ker sm tudi tam :D
<CrazyLemon> jah izklopiš chat logging pa je problem rešen :)
<Grega> wtf, u no sleep?!
<Hekos> Å¡e edn protokl Å¡e edn program
<CrazyLemon> Grega I'M OFF !
<nafisa> la la la
<nafisa> CrazyLemon, pejd spat,. no
<CrazyLemon> shush woman and go back to the kitchen
<Hekos> prav žalostno da je središče slovenskega free movementa a ubuntu kanalu
<sasa84> lol
<Grega> :(
<nafisa> Grega, lej, ko me v kuhno naganja
<Grega> tiho ti!
<CrazyLemon> Hekos p.s.  zakaj ne linkaš svoj slovarček na lugosov pojmovnik? dosti bl obsežen je :)
<CrazyLemon> in mi nismo  za free movement
<Grega> nafisa je :>
<CrazyLemon> recimo nafisa je rada zaprta..zavezana..in Å¡e marsikaj druzga kar je non-free
<Hekos> comercialistična svinja.
<Grega> hahahah
<Hekos> ;D
<nafisa> KWA?
<Hekos> aynway.
<Hekos> ker je stvar prevedena
<Hekos> sploh sm dejansko js celotno stvar prevedu pa pregledo in do sedaj se je le en anonimnež spravu zravn pomagat prevajat update tk da je čist vseen
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pol spodaj ne odstraniš da so pomagali marko, klemen pa andrej?
<Hekos> dolga zgodba :3
<nafisa> o-=|3=
<Grega> |-------------------|
<Hekos> js sm marko, andrej je začel vse skup, klemen je pomagu prevajat na launchpadu
<CrazyLemon> lažeš! ti si franci!
<Hekos> zaka me zmeri zanese v pogovor z tabo, k mi je zmeri žal na konc
<Grega> yeah, vedno je tak :(
<CrazyLemon> res ne bi vedu zakaj :)
<CrazyLemon> the force is strong with this one
<CrazyLemon> :S
<Grega> btw, ce koga zanima.. vceraj me je nekaj stisnilo pri srcu in sem malo zacel codat drumbox.. in zgleda da sem potem scodal playliste.. sicer tako na pol, ampak mislim da bo za letos dovolj
<Grega> \o/
<CrazyLemon> čak mal..a nisi že mel playliste? :)
<Grega> ne :)
<zgaga> jst sm pa naredil generator sinusnega tona preko alse
<Grega> CrazyLemon: kaj si pa ti naredil?
<Grega> :))
<CrazyLemon> js sm zbuildal firetray!
<CrazyLemon> za TB 6.0 !
<Grega> ah, nimas za burek proti generatoru sinusnega tona!
<CrazyLemon> true that :(
<CrazyLemon> new_playlist ne worka!!
<Grega> w00t?!?!
<Grega> more met account
<Grega> mores*
<CrazyLemon> right..tebi že ne bom dal nobenih podatkov!
<Grega> samo username in password si morem zbrat
<CrazyLemon> razn trr..pa imena..ter priimka..starosti..pa gsm Å¡tevilke
<Grega> mores*
<Grega> ;)
<bogdanov> lp
<Grega> bogdaj, ov!
<CrazyLemon> bog da nov!
<Grega> bog-dan-nov!
<bogdanov> lol
<bogdanov> :D
<bogdanov> raid5 laufa koncno
<bogdanov> :)
<Grega> http://i.imgur.com/Oy6mA.jpg
<CrazyLemon> that hurts Grega :(
<Grega> :>
<Grega> nic, jutri prideta stara, morem malo bajto k sebi spravit
<nafisa> to pa le dej
<sasa84> a je kle kšn k se mal an dizajn spozna??
<sasa84> ah, že spite :P
<nafisa> itak
<sasa84> nafisa, nek te kliknem :P
<sasa84> te morm za mnenje vprašat
<sasa84> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ojbjcpX4LQ
<Pepelka> Rok&#39;n&#39;band: Jagode in čokolada      - YouTube
 * nafisa is away: Pridna sem ... ne moti!
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-13
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Wega: Re: [rešeno] Samodejni zagon domače mape  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38658/#p38658
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Namestitev ubuntuja poleg Windows 7 (3-je trdi diski)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38659/#p38659
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dusang: Re: Ubuntu 12.04 in Gnome 2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38660/#p38660
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] stekar89: Re: Namestitev ubuntuja poleg Windows 7 (3-je trdi diski)  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38661/#p38661
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> cat error_log | grep  *Aug 12
<CrazyLemon> wrong window
<Sky[x]> tole bi mi mogl vse kar je v vrstici Aug 12 izpisat ane ?
<CrazyLemon> ne..tole ti izpiše vse vrstice ki vsebujejo karkoliAug 12
<Sky[x]> mene zanimajo vse k majo v vsrtici Aug 12
<CrazyLemon> no a ni to isto? :)
<Sky[x]> je sam zakaj mi nic ne izpise ce take vrstice obstajajo :)
<CrazyLemon> za začetek
<CrazyLemon> dej Aug 12 v narekovaje :)
<Sky[x]> [Mon Aug 13 17:23:32 2012] [error]
<Sky[x]> je format vrstic
<CrazyLemon>  cat error_log | grep "Aug 13"
<lynxlynxlynx> uggg
<lynxlynxlynx> why the cat
<CrazyLemon> ker je tko navajen s frija :)
<lynxlynxlynx> in ja, navedki so nujni
<lynxlynxlynx> no,\ vsaj\ bolj\ praktični
<Sky[x]> tnx :)
<Sky[x]> kaj pa namesto cat ?
<Sky[x]> tail mi tukaj ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> fgrep
<Sky[x]> kaj je boljsi od cat ?
<CrazyLemon> boljši? opravi enako delo v enem ukazu
<CrazyLemon> torej..ja boljši je :D
<Sky[x]> aha
<Sky[x]> narobe vprasal :)
<Sky[x]> zakaj uporablajt fgrep in ne cat :P
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne? :>
<dz0ny> frep išče besedo egrep grep  pa regexp
<dz0ny> fregp
<dz0ny> *
<dz0ny> fgrep*
<dz0ny> mah man pove vse The fgrep command differs from the grep and egrep commands because it searches for a string instead of searching for a pattern that matches an expression.
<lynxlynxlynx> ja
<lynxlynxlynx> grep -F
<lynxlynxlynx> zadevi se ponavadi reče gratuitous use of cat
<lynxlynxlynx> večina programov lahko dela direkt na datotekah in grep ni tu nobena izjema
<CrazyLemon> but cat is so nice
<lynxlynxlynx> grep "Aug 13" error_log
<zdobersek> los complicators
<marko-_-> a ve kdo za nepremičninske strani za študente
<marko-_-> ala bolha in kamric
<marko-_-> a
<CrazyLemon> salomonov oglasnik..d0h
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko-_-> pa res
<marko-_-> Å¡e to folk sploh uporablja?
<CrazyLemon> ne bi vedu..ne uporabljam
<marko-_-> lol
<CrazyLemon> :>
<marko-_-> našlo mi je 4 oglase
<marko-_-> za mb center-tabor
<marko-_-> wow
<marko-_-> ful uporabna stran :D
<CrazyLemon> to je normalno
<CrazyLemon> kdo za vraga pa želi živet v mb
<CrazyLemon> :>
<marko-_-> ma iščem 4 sobno stanovanje
<marko-_-> 4 enoposteljne sobe in sem do zdaj eno perfektno za 480€ (stanovanje(
<marko-_-> kar je res cheap
<marko-_-> če si zdeliš
<marko-_-> ampak... so glih danes eni prišli gledat in je rekel da jutri javi kak je
<CrazyLemon> lol..4 sobno stanovanje
<marko-_-> ja
<CrazyLemon> ni veliko takih
<marko-_-> vem ja
<marko-_-> :/
<marko-_-> večina je 2 sobi kjer je ena postelja + 1 soba z dvema posteljema
<CrazyLemon> razn če ni preurejeno za študente :)
<marko-_-> mi pa hočemo 4 sobe z eno posteljo
<marko-_-> vsaka ane
<CrazyLemon> kupte si hišo pa je
<dz0ny> lynxlynxlynx: btw ravno sem odkril graylog in logstash, super zadevi če imaš več strežnikov
<lynxlynxlynx> za rotacijo, al kaj?
<dz0ny> za rotacijo je logstash čist ok; ne za spremljanje, obveščanje itd (ko je govora o većih strežnikih)
<dz0ny> sori za rotacijo je logrotate
<dz0ny> pozna ura pa to
<lynxlynxlynx> aha, kot monitor
<dz0ny> poanta teh je da ti shrani v bazo na enem rač, na steržniku lahko izključiš shranjevanje v datoteke
<lynxlynxlynx> single point of failure :D
<dz0ny> nekaj podobnega samo da imaš pregled nad vsem, jaz uporabljam za produkcijo (spletni appi) in pa recimo kritične zadeve ki jih sporoča jedro (prijave, slow req ...)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj pa ne nagios ?
<dz0ny> nagios ti spremlja bolj s stališča storitve
<dz0ny> to ti bolj s stališča log datotek
<dz0ny> + nič ne rabiš nameščat
<dz0ny> gre direktno preko rsyslog ali syslog+ng
<CrazyLemon> ah so
<dz0ny> http://ifixit.org/3001/how-one-teacher-built-a-computer-lab-for-free/
<Seniorita> How One Teacher Built a Computer Lab for Free | iFixit
<dz0ny> btw ima kdo kakše informacije ali kdo uporablja ubuntu ali open source v šolah?
<dz0ny> na našo osnovni so vsi zaljubljeni v m$
<modelcek> na moji bivsi srednji so mel kompi od prfoksov ubuntu gor :)
<dhbiker> dz0ny: to boš težko našel ker je ministrstvo na M$... pa dobijo licence zastonj pa to
<CrazyLemon> sasa84
<CrazyLemon> lahk bi spisala en vodič za slidewall :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ? :P a tko kokr na web8?
<dz0ny> dhbiker: kolikor vem ni zastonj, placajo licenco tako kot ostali sicer ceneje, placajo pa se vedno. o sš glih nebi, tam je prfoksa govorila da linux ni OS
<dhbiker> dz0ny: zastonj kot skoraj nil
<dhbiker> č*
<dz0ny> jaz bolj razmisljam tako, v slo se ljubiteljsko ukvarja z odprto kodo kar nekaj ljudi
<dz0ny> ce bi obsataja vsaj strategija kalo lobirat pri skupini ki uporablja zadeve
<dz0ny> bi bil win
<dhbiker> mja
<dz0ny> recimo OS so forsirali da morajo uporabljati joomla
<dhbiker> fuj
<dz0ny> vsi ucitelji so obupali ker jebilo prekomplicirano
<dz0ny> zanimivo je da je idejo vsilil arnes
<dz0ny> torej vprasanje je ali je zanimanje v sirsi skupnosti za promocijo na visjem nivoju
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne..bolš..boš dodala še navodila za ubuntu.si uro :>
<dz0ny> kolikor vem o tem se ni bilo debate?
<CrazyLemon> kje naj bi OS uporabljale joomlo?
<dhbiker> vsepovsod
<dhbiker> je joomla
<dhbiker> kamorkoli pogledaš
<dhbiker> za OÅ 
<dz0ny> pri nas so imeli namen pa so obupali:) so ostali an nekem crap .net cmsju
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker ne..samo tiste Å¡ole ki imajo pri arnesu pagee :)
<dhbiker> ja to mislim ja :D
<dz0ny> to pa vecinoma vse
<dz0ny> moj input
<CrazyLemon> moja OÅ  ne :)
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon a ti še v OŠ hodiš :P :P
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker d0h
<dz0ny> vecini folka se ne da ukvarjat z joomla, moodle itd
<dz0ny> tukaj bi lahko vskocilo kaksno drustvo
<lynxlynxlynx> dz0ny: debata je tu pa tam
<dhbiker> pa sej obstajajo boljše rešitve
<dhbiker> pa še enostavnejše in varnejše
<dz0ny> dhbiker: npr
<lynxlynxlynx> delni uspeh je bil pingo, sicer pa dobro lavfajo zadeve v ms
<dz0ny> tocno kako je s tem
<dhbiker> dz0ny: nisem Å¡e videl pripomb velkih nad Silverstripe
<lynxlynxlynx> joomla 2 je popravila par glavnih debilnosti
<lynxlynxlynx> kar nisem mogel verjeti changelogu
<dz0ny> Ms?
<dhbiker> murska sobota i gues
<dhbiker> s
<dz0ny> o.O stajerci bolj napredni kot center
<dhbiker> Å¡tajerci ?
<dhbiker> to so že prekmurci
<dhbiker> :D
<CrazyLemon> ne kompliciraj no no..od velenja naprej so sam Å¡tajerci
<CrazyLemon> -no :D
<dz0ny> zlahta z  ms se ma za stajerce
<dz0ny> hh:)
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon brez zamere ampak kaj bi ti reko če bi ti reko da si žabar ?
<dhbiker> pa sem iz prlekije
<dz0ny> kaj se je zgodilo z pingo?
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker reku bi da ne veš s kje sem :D
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon evo žabar si deal :D
<dhbiker> dz0ny: mislim da je dead
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, am... ja boš povedu :P
<sasa84> zdj pa grem jst pančkat :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 i just did
<sasa84> nočkooo
<CrazyLemon> ne greš ne
<CrazyLemon> najprej boš napisala vodnik
<CrazyLemon> potem greš spat
<CrazyLemon> !
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> sam jst res ne vem za ubuntu.si uro :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 sej maš tist .wcz fajl
<CrazyLemon> še en ti pošljem
<CrazyLemon> in to je to
<sasa84> okej :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma ga bom že js naložu na ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> ti sam spiši pa dodaš  slikco kako  zgleda
<CrazyLemon> pa je to to
<CrazyLemon> ampak naj ti bo..lahk jutri vse to spišeš
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> jej :P
<CrazyLemon> LN
<dhbiker> nn CrazyLemon
<dhbiker> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sj glavna fora so slikce a ne?
<sasa84> tud če bi kej druzga hotu narest, npr drug slidewall...je fora v slikcah
<lynxlynxlynx> pingo je že zdavnaj mimo
<lynxlynxlynx> mogoče še lavfa na kaki mašini, ampak je malo verjetno
<sasa84> nočkulaaa ;)
<dz0ny> jp pingo is dead.
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-14
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1537-1: OpenOffice.org vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1537-1/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 glavna fora je opisat kako se naloži tist .wcz in namesti slidewall
<sasa84> achso
<sasa84> kam ga boš pa naložiu?
<CrazyLemon> ubuntu.si
<CrazyLemon> kam le
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> kaj pa vem kaj maš ti www.lepa.si
<CrazyLemon> tisto je sam za lepe
<CrazyLemon> d0h
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pa sej ti si lepa :P
<sasa84> noge maš ful lepe v kratkih hlačkah :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 malce presuhe za moje pojme..preveč kolesarske so ratale :/
<dhbiker> kolesarske ?
<dhbiker> te bi mogo met mišice ko se reče
<dhbiker> ne pa suhe
<CrazyLemon> poglej kolesarske dirke
<CrazyLemon> oni že imajo mišice
<CrazyLemon> pa kožo
<CrazyLemon> pa kosti
<CrazyLemon> ampak to je pa to
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * dhbiker is offroad only
<CrazyLemon> niso to nabite noge :D
<dhbiker> moje so :/
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dej ti men povej..a hodiš kaj na brezje :)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, bla sem tam... ene 4x-5x
<sasa84> nazadne junija, ko sem nekoga ke pelala
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a si bila tam 15. avgusta?
<CrazyLemon> +kdaj
<sasa84> ja...ene par let nazaj
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa so maše tko kot vsak dan?
<CrazyLemon> ker vidim oni majo kar dosti maš na dan
<sasa84> huh, bi rekla, d more bit podobn kt za nedelje
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, http://www.marija.si/napovedi/2012-8-15/45/
<Seniorita> 15.8. 2012 - Marijino vnebovzetje - veliki Å¡maren na Brezjah 2012 - Marija Pomagaj
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kdaj pa je največ gužve? verjetno za mašo ob 10ih ane?
<sasa84> mhm
<sasa84> takrat k sm bla... za crknt :)
<CrazyLemon> kul..tnx :)
<sasa84> to je kr kolona pa nimaš kam parkirat...
<sasa84> tko da... 1x je blo dost :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, zkaj pa glih brezje? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 zato ker je sveta gora bl kot ne pepel? :p
<sasa84> sj greš lohk tud u KP k maš :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne vem..stari je za sveto goro..stara pa za brezje
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ah ni point maša :D
<sasa84> aja...d se kam gre :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, am i a bad catholic?
<sasa84> :>
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 yes you are
<CrazyLemon> bad bad catoholic
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> catoholic :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.24sata.hr/reporteri/pazi-stup-razbila-je-mercedes-na-potpuno-praznom-parkingu-277565
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<Seniorita> Pazi stup! Razbila je Mercedes na potpuno praznom parkingu - 24sata
<CrazyLemon> ženske pač :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, no no
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Ubuntu 12.04 in Gnome 2  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38662/#p38662
<CrazyLemon> http://i.imgur.com/YwSwZ.jpg
<CrazyLemon> makes sense
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, lajku si Å¡kodo? WTF?!
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon, jp... tud men se zdi 'logičn' :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ em..a ti to vidiš :D
<CrazyLemon> wth
<sasa84_> mhm
<CrazyLemon> naštimal sem da se ne vidijo moji lajki!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ pokaži kaj vidiš!
<sasa84_> a hočš printskrin?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ yes pls
<CrazyLemon> na pvt
<sasa84_> pvt ^^
<sasa84_> a vidš oštja
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> tko naj bi zgledalo
<CrazyLemon> facebook saks
<sasa84_> heretik! na grmado!
<sasa84_> :>
<CrazyLemon> :d
<sasa84_> la la la... kava je prišla :D
<CrazyLemon> la la la... nič se mi ne da
<CrazyLemon> !
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: tak lep dan za bajkanje, ti pa na facebukake stalkaš :S
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a si bajkal..a si!?!'1
<CrazyLemon> oh lejga mudela..spet je začel
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ potreboval bi sliko ozadja :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ nevermind
<CrazyLemon> najdu sem jo na strežniku lol
<CrazyLemon> a si jo ti dala gor? .d
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Slidewall z dodatkom Ubuntu.si  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/38663/#p38663
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek https://www.simplyelectronics.net/mainproduct.php?pid=20119&setcurrency=eur
<Seniorita> Tablet Computing - Google Nexus 7 (Black) WiFi 16GB Quad-Core 7-inch Android 4.1 Tablet
<CrazyLemon> free shipping + če izbereš da ti pošljejo iz UK
<CrazyLemon> je brez davka
<CrazyLemon> ter carine
<zdobersek> whatnow, 290 evrov
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja..16gb različica
<zdobersek> €
<CrazyLemon> katera je v us of a
<CrazyLemon> 2494
<CrazyLemon> 249$
<zdobersek> ffs
<zdobersek> caki mal
<zdobersek> http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/asus-google-nexus-7-tablet-pc-16-gb-15648510-pdt.html
<Seniorita> ASUS  Google Nexus 7 Tablet PC - 16 GB at cheap prices | Pcworld
<zdobersek> to sma nazadnje gledala, znese pa 254€
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja ..
<CrazyLemon> to je UK only
<CrazyLemon> a greš v UK?
<zdobersek> ne vem
<zdobersek> enmal sem Yes Man
<zdobersek> oz. Zan Adventure D.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: http://www.fudzilla.com/home/item/27812-googles-nexus-7-to-hit-europe-in-early-september
<Seniorita> Google's Nexus 7 to hit Europe in early September
<zdobersek> kle pa pravjo, da bo v Evropi 16GB jeseni za 249€
<zdobersek> tko da, patience ...
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kaj pa vem če bo
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: g. Slobodan se mi zdi verodostojen.
<CrazyLemon> ASUS Italia je že sredi julija najavil prihod 16GB verzije za 249,00€ v prvih dneh septembra. 8GB ne bodo prodajali.
<CrazyLemon> italy != slovenia :D
<zdobersek> bos pa ti premaknu rit do najblizjega ITA ducana z Nexusom, ane.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek jp..ampak bo cena spet 290€
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> lol
<zdobersek> bova ze zglihala na 230€ :>
<CrazyLemon> prej 330€ :D
<sasa84_> zdobersek, CrazyLemon te zna nategnt :>
 * sasa84_ ve!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ napisal sem novico..tisto katero naj bi ti napisala!!!
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84_> a ja? pol lohk skenslam moj osnutek? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ sem že skenslal
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> sasa84_: to je tak jasno ko beli dan
<CrazyLemon> lp!
<sasa84_> lp CrazyLemon
 * uni4dfx je dz0ny-ju dolžn že velik pirov
<CrazyLemon> lol @ web-center
<CrazyLemon> a je kdo iz kle web-center admin?? :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pojasni?
<CrazyLemon> web-center.si
<CrazyLemon> spletni  "portal"
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon, zdobersek, lynxlynxlynx, uni4dfx ... ostali pa itak dremljejo :P
<uni4dfx> ti točno veš kdo je tle ;)
<lynxlynxlynx> oj :D
<zdobersek> :>
<Aseq> name pa pozabla
 * Aseq sad panda
<sasa84> ooooo
<sasa84> čer Aseq :)
<Aseq> yay  ^^
<Aseq> čer sasa84
<uni4dfx> http://yuchan.org/src/v/1342632128335.png
<sasa84> uni4dfx, true :P
<CrazyLemon> ma nima sasa84 pojma
<Aseq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CaU42eK45c0
<Seniorita> Pikijev zajtrk      - YouTube
<dz0ny> današnji absurd http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=130292
<Seniorita> Issue 130292 -  chromium -  Incorrect javascript date during WW2 for Europe/Zagreb timezone -  An open-source browser project to help move the web forward. - Google Project Hosting
<lynxlynxlynx> zakaj absurd?
<lynxlynxlynx> je pa vprašanje če so imeli takrat sploh poletni čas
<lynxlynxlynx> estonci recimo EET 1921-40,90-
<sasa84> poletni čas je kasnej pršou... pa tud še ne tok dolg nazaj ni blo zadno nedelo oktobra/marca da se spremeni, ampak je blo septembra pa ne vem kdaj
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, jst mam pojma :P sm vedla, da ne pančaš :P
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1538-1: Linux kernel (Natty backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1538-1/
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1539-1: Linux kernel (Oneiric backport) vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1539-1/
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-15
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2012/08/kako_izklopiti_programe_in_storitve_ob_zagonu.aspx
<Seniorita> Kako izklopiti programe in storitve ob zagonu? - Planet Siol.net
<CrazyLemon> sad
<CrazyLemon> so so sad
<zdobersek> sad because it's windows!
<LorD_DDooM> Danes se bo dalo dobiti dobiti prve legalne primerke  Win8 za domačo rabo.
<LorD_DDooM> najbolje da kar mobitel za par dni izklopim
<LorD_DDooM> :F
<dz0ny> verjetno bo veliko ljudi kot prvo namestilo http://www.stardock.com/products/start8/
<Seniorita> Start8 for Windows&reg; 8 - Bringing back the Windows Start menu
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thats not the sad part
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: kaj pa potem?
<zdobersek> je ga. Marusa Zibert bivsa Linuxasica?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek govori o tem kako izklopiti..ne pove pa katere izklopimo..
<CrazyLemon> ampak tudi tega ne pričakujem od fdvjevke da bo vedla
<CrazyLemon> sam ne razumem čemu se spušča v pisanje takih člankov če ve samo eno stvar..kako zaženeš msconfig.. ne ve pa kaj je potrebno izključit
<zdobersek> sej je na koncu opozorilo :>
<CrazyLemon> ja..me je kar malce presenetila z opozorilom..zihr se je zgodilo da je enkrat nekaj preveč odznačila :D
<CrazyLemon> https://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/08/ubuntu-app-showdown-let-the-community-vote-begin/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu App Showdown: let the community vote begin | Ubuntu App Developer
<alyosha> dej znorel bom
<alyosha> kako posnet jeben audio cd iz mp3jev???
<lynxlynxlynx> k3b
<lynxlynxlynx> ups, vsi neki hejtate kde
<alyosha> ma sem dal k3b
<alyosha> samo mi pol noče plugina inštalirat
<alyosha> oziroma ga ne najde sploh
<alyosha> sem rešu z nekim converterjem
<CrazyLemon> alyosha zamenjaj dioptrijo mona
<zdobersek> brasero
<zdobersek> doh.
<Jork> kwa dogaja?
<marko-_-> kadijo se mamila
<Jork> aha
<Jork> mumila jeste
<Jork> a z tavelko žlico?
<Jork> bolek i lolek se kopata together
<CrazyLemon> http://happybirthdaygnome.org/
<Seniorita> Happy Birthday GNOME
<lynxlynxlynx> khm
<CrazyLemon> ja ja..kde je starejši..we get your khm :D
<lynxlynxlynx> nisem tko mislu
 * zdobersek is back!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: it's GO TIME!
<zdobersek> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t530654#crta
<zdobersek> oyea, ziher flaming all around ...
<zdobersek> :'<
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek go time?
<CrazyLemon> go where?
<zdobersek> go there!
<CrazyLemon> fine!
<CrazyLemon> bye!
<zdobersek> cya there!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek you f'in liar
 * zdobersek does a Joker laugh
<zdobersek> Pepelka70: ciao.
<sasa84> juhuuuu žrebički ;)
<dz0ny> hudo odkril sem bup
<dz0ny> https://github.com/apenwarr/bup
<Pepelka70> apenwarr/bup · GitHub
<dz0ny> tole je tudi kul http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/joeyh/git-annex-assistant-like-dropbox-but-with-your-own
<Pepelka70> git-annex assistant: Like DropBox, but with your own cloud by Joey Hess &mdash; Kickstarter
<CrazyLemon> naj uganem..obožuješ vse kar je git-*
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> I CAN HAZ A CLOUD??!?!?!
<zdobersek> I CAN HAZ A CLOUUUUUUDD!
 * CrazyLemon pees on zdobersek's cloud
<CrazyLemon> enjoy the golden rain
<zdobersek> IZ RAINING GOLD OHMEINGOT
 * zdobersek IS RICHER THAN RITCHIE RICH
<zdobersek> CLOUDZ FOR EVERYONEZ
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<sasa84> ovdje? :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: nesramen je :/
<zdobersek> lula na moj oblak.
<sasa84> a te je polulu zdobersek ?
<zdobersek> sasa84: pol sem mislu, da zlato dezuje, in smo sli vsi ven plesat
<zdobersek> ampak ni blo zlato :/
<sasa84> oooo
<sasa84> a ni lump tale CrazyLemon ??
<zdobersek> resno?
<zdobersek> ti temu pravis 'lump'?
<sasa84> pacek?
<zdobersek> dezna policija temu pravi terorist
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 how can i be of a service
<CrazyLemon> -a
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ?
<sasa84> posluš zdj mene... mislm, ber me :)
 * CrazyLemon naredi kokice
<CrazyLemon> ja..
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 Å¡e danes
<sasa84> uf, ja :)
<sasa84> torej... sm pogruntala, da tale slidewall... k gledam film (k sm si ga pred tem sposodla), pol na vsake tolk cajta mal zašteka
<sasa84> kao da bi šou s počasno hitrostjo naprej :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah..preveč procesor uporabljaš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> to je blo že učer al kdaj...k sm gledala film pa sm misnla da je pač film tak, kšna napaka (slaba kaseta)
<sasa84> in zdj mam skenslan slidewall pa vse dela normaln kt prej
<dhbiker> kaseta ?
 * dhbiker išče VHS predvajalnik
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 čak mal
<CrazyLemon> a film Å¡teka
<CrazyLemon> al slidewall
<sasa84> film...zarad slidewalla
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jah..simple
<sasa84> jst filme gledam v smplayerju
<CrazyLemon> slidewall vsako minuto spremeni ozadje
<CrazyLemon> in ti verjetno takrat zašteka..ker imaš shitty procesor :p
<sasa84> mam core 2 duo :P
<CrazyLemon> my point exactly
<sasa84> no ja... :P
<CrazyLemon> saks..sj vem
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> nč..grem spat..LN
<sasa84> nočko CrazyLemon
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-16
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/15/3243546/samsung-galaxy-note-10-1-review
<Pepelka70> Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 review | The Verge
<kubanc> folk, a kdo ve kako deluje oglaševanje na FAcebooku
<CrazyLemon> tako da prikazuje oglase ciljni publiki??
<CrazyLemon> :9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<kubanc> ja, tisto k budget nastimas...
<kubanc> tisto placujes, oz. vec jim dnarja das, bolj bodo oglaseval...
<kubanc> ?
<CrazyLemon> campaign budget?
<kubanc> jap
<CrazyLemon> to je budget ki ga imaš namen porabit za oglaševanje :)
<CrazyLemon> in ni tu bolj bodo manj bodo..to je odvisno od uporabnika in od tebe..kakšno ciljno skupino sestaviš :)
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa grega bi ti vedu neki več o tem povedat
<kubanc> grega aka???
<CrazyLemon> If you need to set a bid, make sure its in or above the suggested range. The amount suggested is based on how many other people are competing to show ads to the same audience as you.
<CrazyLemon> hm..očitno pa imajo tak sistem ja..več daš več veljaš :D
<CrazyLemon> očitno je vse odvisno od tega kaj ponujaš..če vsi to ponujajo moraš kr fajn ponudbo imet :)
<CrazyLemon> grega aka grega
<kubanc> When you run your ad or sponsored story you will only be charged for the number of impressions (CPM) or clicks it receives. The amount that you pay will never be more than your daily or lifetime budget and there are no additional fees associated with running ads or sponsored stories on Facebook.
<kubanc> ja ok, se pravi v primeru da se stevilo klikov preseže ti pomoje preprosto ukinejo oglas...
<kubanc> What is the difference between paying for impressions (CPM) and paying for clicks (CPC)?
<kubanc> CPM stands for cost per 1000 impressions. This means you’ll pay when people see your ad. When you set up your ad, your impressions will be optimized so your ad shows to people who are most likely to help you reach your goal.
<kubanc> CPC stands for cost per click. If you are paying for clicks, you’ll be charged each time someone clicks on your ad or sponsored story. When you pay for clicks, your ad will be shown to the people who are most likely to click on your ad.
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/08/20-must-have-ubuntu-showdown-apps
<Pepelka70> 20 Must-Have Ubuntu Showdown Apps | OMG! Ubuntu!
<zdobersek> whoa, kr dvajst jih je :>
<CrazyLemon> ubistvu jih je okrog 120
<CrazyLemon> to so tiste "must-have" kot naslov pove
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> https://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/08/ubuntu-app-showdown-let-the-community-vote-begin/
<Pepelka70> Ubuntu App Showdown: let the community vote begin | Ubuntu App Developer
<kubanc> tale ubuntu cedalje bolj vlece na variantu table OS na PC-ju
<zdobersek> !g variantu table
<Pepelka70> Periodni sistem elementov (Slovene Periodic Tables of the Elements ... http://www.jergym.hiedu.cz/~canovm/vyhledav/varianty/slovenia.html
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> a je typo?
<CrazyLemon> table OS na PCju? kaj to pomeni
<kubanc> operacijski sistem namenjen dlancnikom...
<CrazyLemon> a dlancniki Å¡e obstajajo?
<kubanc> oz. tablicni racunalniki
<kubanc> :P
<CrazyLemon> izgubila se je rumena nimfa
<CrazyLemon> pravijo na valu 202
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> What will make this release better than SLS?  This:
<CrazyLemon> 2) Debian will contain the most up-to-date of everything.
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek the cabin in the woods..mnenja? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Hud film.
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM gledal?
<LorD_DDooM> Mhm, s kolegom sva Å¡la gledat, sama sva bila v dvorani...
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM zelo romantično
<CrazyLemon> khm
<CrazyLemon> :>
<LorD_DDooM> Ne bi vedel, nisem jaz za take scene.
<LorD_DDooM> Raj povej kako je zdaj z maratonom po deželi cvička, a se gre al ne?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM frendi grejo
<CrazyLemon> js pa verjetno ne
<LorD_DDooM> :(
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM a ti greš? 29.9 bo tudi obalni maraton..če te zanimajo moji kraji :D
<LorD_DDooM> Pri meni je ravno obratno, jaz bi šel, samo od mojih noben noče it..škrtice
<LorD_DDooM> Daj link
<CrazyLemon> !g obalni maraton
<Pepelka70> Obalni kolesarski maraton 2012 - IZOLA, 29. september 2012 http://www.obalnimaraton.si/maraton/
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM js pa nočem it ker gresta 2 frenda..pa baje bo en povabu dve frendice..in nima smisla it z dvemi avti samo zaradi mene..pa sem se odloču pol da ne grem..sej drugač ne vem če bi lahk držal nek soliden tempo na velikem maratonu
<CrazyLemon> ker bolj malo kolesarim zadnji mesec
<LorD_DDooM> Glede na trenutno situacijo bom šel verjetno sam gor... Samo če je pa opcija da bi kombinirali prevoz bi se pa dalo zmenit
<dz0ny> ima kdo kaj pojma glede ipv6 in ufw?
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM dol ! :D
<Pepelka70>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1540-1: NSS vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1540-1/
<kubanc> maraton po deželi cvička?
<kubanc> LorD_DDooM,
<CrazyLemon> kubanc ja
<CrazyLemon> to nedeljo je
<kubanc> kje pa po Dolenjskem?
<LorD_DDooM> krško
<LorD_DDooM> http://www.rkdk.si/maraton-po-dezeli-cvicka.html
<Pepelka70> Maraton po de�eli cvi�ka
<CrazyLemon> matr ko vidim tole ravninsko progo
<CrazyLemon> me prav mika
<CrazyLemon> če nič druzga tale 40km :D
<CrazyLemon> bah..ne zaprejo ceste
<CrazyLemon> notxn
<CrazyLemon> notnx*
<LorD_DDooM> Ti boš itaq v zavetrju skoz kakor jaz tebe poznam :)
<CrazyLemon> to itak..sam vseeno rad prehitevam :)
<LorD_DDooM> Saj imajo sprednji pa zadnji avto in se furaš v kolonah
<CrazyLemon> in če ni  zaprta cesta..pol je piz...
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM kok sem slišal..ko je avto..se ne vozi "normalen" tempo
<LorD_DDooM> Saj  tudi na Franji ni skoz zaprta cesta pa ni panike
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič na maratonu v rogaški
<CrazyLemon> so takoj začeli s ~45km/h
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> s/s/z
<CrazyLemon> ah..večinoma je zaprta cesta
<CrazyLemon> in tudi takrat ko ni..so policaji skoraj povsod
<LorD_DDooM> To močno dvomim, ker prvih ~10-15 km je ponavdi zaprta vožnja, ko je prepoved prehitevanja pa to
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM jah..js tebi pravim da je bilo tako
<CrazyLemon> ker so bili frendi
<CrazyLemon> pa je eden v kar precej dobri kondiciji..pa je reku da je crknu
<CrazyLemon> tko da me ta vožnja za avtom čisto nič ne mika :)
<LorD_DDooM> Saj poglej si slike iz maratona...meni zgleda dost oragnazirano no
<LorD_DDooM> organiziranp*
<LorD_DDooM> Saj poj kolona itaq razpade v grupe po par deset kolesarjev, tako da se v skupini pelješ
<LorD_DDooM> Tko da za teh 70 km jaz ne bi panike delal, ker onih par vpadnic in križišč imajo ziher pokritih
<CrazyLemon> naah..me ne mika taka vožnja..al zaprta cesta al pa ne pridem na maraton..pa naj se odločijo
<CrazyLemon> :P
<LorD_DDooM> Zaprto cesto si lahk privoščijo samo na največji maratoni...saj tudi vaš obalni maraton ne bo čisto zaprt
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ne..bo pa po manj prometnih cestah ter po kolesarskih :)
<CrazyLemon> pa takorekoč mimo mene gre :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cabin in woods?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ze mas cestaka?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope
<CrazyLemon> niti ga ne bom mel
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cabin in woods?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ja
<CrazyLemon> mnenje?
<zdobersek> hva je to?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek to je cabin in the woods
<CrazyLemon> kaj le
<zdobersek> !g cabin in the woods
<Pepelka70> The Cabin in the Woods (2011) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1259521/
<zdobersek> OMG THOR!
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> ne gledam jst strasnih filmob
<zdobersek> filmov*
<zdobersek> shutter island je bil recimo kr strasen, men :>
<CrazyLemon> men pa niti ne
<CrazyLemon> bl je bil brain fck
<zdobersek> ma ja, sej men tud
<zdobersek> sam mas tisto shirano tetko tam na vrtu, pa tisto nevihto pa to ...
<zdobersek> triler pac
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bužček mali..se neviht bojiš? a si tudi ti zapoješ pesem ko grmi tko kot ted?? :P
<zdobersek> :>
<zdobersek> FUCK YOU THUNDER
<zdobersek> YOU CAN SUCK MY DICK
<CrazyLemon> uu..kr 4je retweeti!! rekord!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<Pepelka70>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1482-3: ClamAV regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1482-3/
<Pepelka70>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1540-1: NSS vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1540-1/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: cesa?
<zdobersek> jst ne morem retweetat, ker mam mednarodno obcinstvo :/
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seveda lahko..saj je del tudi v angleščini!! :p
<Pepelka70>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1482-3: ClamAV regression  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1482-3/
<CrazyLemon> lol..pri grosupljem poplave..js se pa na obali kuham :)
<zdobersek> Grosuplje is the way.
<zdobersek> :/
<zdobersek> tko dolg blog post sem napisu, zdej moram se pa vse polinkat :/
<CrazyLemon> daš spredaj en <a href="www.ubuntu.si"> pa zadaj en </a>
<CrazyLemon> pa je to to!
<CrazyLemon> http seveda v linku
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> kolk bom placan?
<CrazyLemon> jah..lahk boš končno zrihtal tist tvoj plugin
<zdobersek> I WANNA BE MILLIONAIRE
<CrazyLemon> PLAY LOTTO!
<CrazyLemon> a si vidu tista dva britanca? 188mio !!!!
<CrazyLemon> madr fakrs
<zdobersek> pa pride drzava
<zdobersek> pa rece
<zdobersek> GIMME TAXES BIAATCHEZ
<zdobersek> pa kupjo par tankoc.
<zdobersek> tankov*
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek z veseljem plačam davk če mi dajo 188mio € :D
<zdobersek> ditto
<CrazyLemon> do takrat pa..
<CrazyLemon> screw them :p
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon:
<CrazyLemon> !g unless you're smoking crack you know these witnesses aren't going to be called
<Pepelka70> Judge says Apple&#39;s &#39;smoking crack&#39; with giant witness list | Apple ... http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-57494755-37/judge-says-apples-smoking-crack-with-giant-witness-list/
<CrazyLemon> :)))))))))))))))
<zdobersek> sodnik je od Jobsa biografijo bral, ocitno
<CrazyLemon> sodnica :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXXP0KoEd4Q
<Pepelka70> Learn English with Ricky Gervais - FREE Pilot Episode Out 14 August on iTunes      - YouTube
<zdobersek> KP!
<zdobersek> mam ze dolnalozen, ampak ni cajta pogledat.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek wtf?? upam da si kupu epizodo!!
<zdobersek> nimam itunes
<zdobersek> zal
<zdobersek> pa free je, btw.
<CrazyLemon> seveda je..na torrent straneh!
<CrazyLemon> "you smell" "you shit" :d
<CrazyLemon> tale karl je car
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> yay, postal, zdej grem pa spat.
<zdobersek> oz. najprej v Westeros, pol pa spat.
<CrazyLemon> js sm si sposodil think like a man
<CrazyLemon> in bom zdej prečekiral
<CrazyLemon> :)
<zdobersek> !g think like a man
<Pepelka70> Think Like a Man (2012) - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1621045/
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/284978_507096365973871_1495012330_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> niso Å¡voh te kolesarke :>
<LorD_DDooM> <lej ko imajo že nove SRAM zavore
<LorD_DDooM> Full carbon
<LorD_DDooM> :>
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> baba a še ne spiš jebelacesta
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a-a
<sasa84> a ti tud ne?
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-17
<sasa84> jutri linksi lynxlynxlynx :)
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<lupastro> buona mattina :)
<sasa84> ooooo, ciao lupastro ;) come va? ;)
<lupastro> ciao sasa84 :) bene grazie, e tu?
<sasa84> molto bene, grazie ;)
<lupastro> opa pupica, ti gre tale italijanščina, a? :)
<sasa84> ma ne... rabm 5 minut da spravm skupi passato prossimo...pa Å¡e to vse sfalim :P
<lupastro> ma lej, 98% italijanov tega ni sposobna spravit skupaj celo življenje...zato se ne sekiraj
<lupastro> če je kateri narod res analfabet glede materinega jezika, so to prav oni
<sasa84> lol :)
<CrazyLemon> jutro!
<lynxlynxlynx> */
<CrazyLemon> \o
<zdobersek> ... je reku dvajst pred enajsto!
<sasa84> "jutro" CrazyLemon
<sasa84> zdobersek, egzekli!
<CrazyLemon> tudi če bi to reku 20 pred dvanajsto...bi bilo še vedno jutro :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, vi ar not britiš
<lynxlynxlynx> kako bi rekel konfuzen po slovensko?
<lynxlynxlynx> z eno besedo, se ve
<CrazyLemon> konfuzen = confused ?
<CrazyLemon> če ja..pol zmeden
<CrazyLemon> če ne..kaj je konfuzen
<CrazyLemon> :D
<lynxlynxlynx> povzroča zmedo
<sasa84> lynxlynxlynx, http://193.2.66.133:85/overview.php?word=konfuzen
<Pepelka70> Sopomenke in drugi zadetki v tezavru za 'konfuzen'
<lynxlynxlynx> niso isti pomeni
<lynxlynxlynx> vsenavskrižen je še najbližji
<sasa84> zdj različn kok maš
<zdobersek> zavajajoc?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek thats your best shot?? THAT?????????'seriously?!!?!
<zdobersek> pri slovenstini v sredni soli sem biv kar soliten.
<yang> dans je lepo vreme, pejt se mal kolesat
<sasa84> lol
<lupastro> Pri nas je pa blo v stilu, Kam si biu u nedeljo? Kam greš, po spodnji al uni drugi poti?
<lupastro> na plaži pa nemška družina, oče kliče sina iz vode (ne znam pisat po nemško0): IBI komm hier, IBBIIIII KOMM HIER!      Ibrahime, jebo te bog, dolazi ovamo!!!
<lynxlynxlynx> ;)
<sasa84> lol
<marko-_-> <benjameno> how do i catch autism
<marko-_-> <benjameno> i've tried speaking esperanto and using free open source software but it doesn't seem to be working
<lynxlynxlynx> teoretiki zarote pravijo, da lahko s cepljenjem
<yang> lupastro: hahaha
<CrazyLemon> poln!
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, od česa? :P
<sasa84> full of...* :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 da ne bi ti bila full of..s omething
<CrazyLemon> :<
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84> :D
<zdobersek> ooooooooo    yyeeeeeaaaa
<dhbiker> oooooooooooo noooooooooooooooo
<zdobersek> ooooooooo wwwwhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> WHAT
<zdobersek> OHAI
<CrazyLemon> DONTUOHAIME
<zdobersek> OHAIHAIHAIHAI
<CrazyLemon> * zdobersek*!*@* has been added to ignore list
<CrazyLemon> OHAI THAT!
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: :/
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=grmixtB9dZM#t=212s
<Pepelka70> Face Off: Hilarious Siri Vs. Google Search      - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> glejte do konca :d
<CrazyLemon> magic word "stallion" .d
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> :/
<CrazyLemon> kwae
<CrazyLemon> bi batine al kwa
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: oooh, kinky!
<zdobersek> kje je sasa..
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ne bi vedu
<zdobersek> sasa84: gday
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sasa84 je tu.
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek lol
<marko-_-> a ve kdo najboljšo metodo kako bi gledal 1080p videje na tvju
<marko-_-> mam 3 opcije
<marko-_-> usb lahko priklopiš na tv, ampak pol ne morem uporabit podnapisov, razen če je film v .mkvju pa so subbi not hardsubbani
<marko-_-> mamo dvd predvajalnik samo ne podpira niti mp4 tako da se tukaj ustavimo
<marko-_-> pa Å¡e ps3
<marko-_-> ampak problem je, da ne pokaže subbov v mapi, isto kot tv
<marko-_-> kao če legit dvd gledaš ne rabiš tega
<marko-_-> zato je to
<marko-_-> ma kdo kako idejo
<marko-_-> rabim angleške podnapise ker včasih kaj ne slišim in to me ful iritira
<sasa84> zdobersek, čafči
<sasa84> oj CrazyLemon :)
 * sasa84 pomežikne CrazyLemon 
<CrazyLemon> oj saša
<CrazyLemon> ^o*
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- mam idejo
<CrazyLemon> nauči se angleščine
<CrazyLemon> cheers
<marko-_-> hočem angleške
<marko-_-> podnapse
<marko-_-> debil
<marko-_-> ker sem naspol gluh
<marko-_-> in ne ti men o angleščini med tem ko sem ti še tu pa tam pomagal prevajat :>
<marko-_-> bom jih pač hardsubbal pa gledal na ps3
<sasa84> marko-_-, ne ti mojga CrazyLemon zmerjat z debil
 * sasa84 huda tetica
<CrazyLemon> naspol si gluh..razn če ne poslušaš s tičem pol se raje nauči angleščine
<CrazyLemon> marko-_- še 16 letni mulci so mi pomagali "prevajat" tko da ne vem s čim se zdaj hvališ :D
<CrazyLemon> Vaš računalnik nima dovolj prostega pomnilnika za samodejno preučevanje težave in pošiljanje poročila razvijalcem.
<CrazyLemon> lol!
<CrazyLemon> free -m
<CrazyLemon>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CrazyLemon> Mem:          3680       3083        597          0         49        864
<CrazyLemon> -/+ buffers/cache:       2168       1512
<CrazyLemon> Swap:        10805        307      10498
<dz0ny> marko-_-: JB ps3 ima en app openplayer al nekaj podobnega, lahko gledaš tudi siol,amis itd na ps3 potem
<dz0ny> marko-_-: Showtime se reče http://www.lonelycoder.com/redmine/projects/showtime/wiki/PS3_usage_guide
<Pepelka70> PS3 usage guide - Showtime - Home Theater System
<dhbiker> CrazyLemon: to je premalo
<dhbiker> :P
<dhbiker> btw zakaj maš tolko swapa o.O
 * dhbiker sploh nima swap particije
 * dhbiker pikne sasa84 por rebra
<dhbiker> aja igla je bla btw :P
<dhbiker> pod*
<sasa84> uuu, lump!!!
<dhbiker> always :>
<sasa84> ^^
<dhbiker> kako smo kaj '
<dhbiker> ?
<sasa84> ma tko...sredne
<sasa84> ti?
<dhbiker> enako enako
<sasa84> kaj te matra? zdj je taka ura za resnico :))
<dhbiker> lol
<dhbiker> vse
<dhbiker> :D
<sasa84> dhbiker, :\
<dhbiker> sasa84 se zgodi in dogaja tudi
<sasa84> jp, maš prav
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker ker mi ga je en program nafilal
<CrazyLemon> ne spomnem se kateri
<dhbiker> hm
<dhbiker> kaki kdenlive ?
<CrazyLemon> dhbiker naah
<dhbiker> i know! i know! Xchat!!!
<Matthai> hoj, morda komu pride prav: http://hr-cjpc.si/pravokator/index.php/tag/mala-sola-informacijske-varnosti/
<Pepelka70> Arhiv za  mala šola informacijske varnosti &raquo; Pravokator - Zapisi in dokumenti iz področja prava, človekovih pravic in tehnologije.
<CrazyLemon> Matthai mala šola informacijske varnosti..in ne uporabljaš varne povezave na ircu? to ne gre skupaj! :))
<Matthai> a? freenode omogoča šifrirano povezavo?
<Matthai> drugače sem predvsem na sioffu in tam ima šifriranje in anonimizacijo vključeno
<CrazyLemon> omogoča "varno" povezavo.. ampak men se zdi da je self signed certifikat :D
<Matthai> port je pa...? 6697?
<CrazyLemon> 7000
<CrazyLemon> bom poshareal tale link po družabnih omrežjih :)
<Matthai> čaki, grem preverit... BRB
<CrazyLemon> aja..certifikat ni self signed :)
<Matthai> evo, zdaj sem nazaj
<CrazyLemon> * * Subject: /C=US/ST=UT/L=Salt Lake City/O=The USERTRUST Network/OU=http://www.usertrust.com/CN=UTN-USERFirst-Hardware
<CrazyLemon> * * Issuer: /C=US/ST=UT/L=Salt Lake City/O=The USERTRUST Network/OU=http://www.usertrust.com/CN=UTN-USERFirst-Hardware
<Matthai> a se da vklopiti tudi, da ti skrije tvoj pravi IP?
<Matthai> sicer je včasih boljše, če je self signed, pa da imaš striktno preverjanje fingerprinta
<CrazyLemon> Matthai rabiš cloak + sasl avtentikacijo
<CrazyLemon> cloak pa dobiš če imaš registriran nick
<CrazyLemon> odideš na #freenode in zaprosiš
<CrazyLemon> za cloak
<Matthai> cloak je kaj? tvoj registered nick?
<CrazyLemon> cloak je da ti ne pokaže IPja ampak @unaffiliated/nickname
<CrazyLemon> https://freenode.net/sasl/
<Pepelka70> Connecting with SASL
<CrazyLemon> če nimaš SASL naštiman se zgodi potem nekaj takega
<CrazyLemon> [21:52:34] * b4d (~b4d@BSN-176-165-42.dial-up.dsl.siol.net) has joined #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> [21:52:34] * b4d has quit (Changing host)
<CrazyLemon> [21:52:34] * b4d (~b4d@unaffiliated/b4d) has joined #ubuntu-si
<CrazyLemon> in je cloak pointless ..vsaj če imaš autojoin :)
<Matthai> ja, sem ravno bral :-)
<Matthai> CrazyLemon, zdaj sem si nastavil SASL, ampak mi javi z rdečo:
<Matthai> SASL is supported but there is no authentication information set for this network(irc.freenode.net
<Matthai> (imam pa Xchat)
<CrazyLemon> Matthai si vpisal /sasl set irc.freenode.net Matthai geslo         neki takega moraš za strežnik napisat
<CrazyLemon> /sasl help
<CrazyLemon> za več info
<CrazyLemon> pa ne pozabi /sasl save :D
<CrazyLemon> pa po geslu moraš še PLAIN dat oziroma karkol ti izpiše /sasl mechanisms
<Matthai> ja, sem
<CrazyLemon> pa dodaj tudi za chat.freenode.net
<CrazyLemon> ker je irc.* sam alias
<Matthai> dal sem tole: /sasl set freenode Matthai <geslo> plain
<CrazyLemon> freenode = chat.freenode.net
<CrazyLemon> pa saveaš..in se reconnectaš na chat.freenode.net
<Matthai> ko pa registrieam svoj nick, pa geslo vpišem v Nickserv password med nastavitve serverja, ne?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ne.. ker <geslo> bo uporabljeno za avtentikacijo z nickserv
<CrazyLemon> in ni potrebe po passwd med nastavitvami strežnika
<CrazyLemon> drugače ti napiše nickserv [15:57:10] -NickServ- You are already logged in as CrazyLemon.
<CrazyLemon> sicer nič ne škodi..ni pa potrebe
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Matthai> ja, kako pa on ve, da sem jaz res Matthai?
<Matthai> mislim, nekako se mu moram avtenticirat
<CrazyLemon> Matthai sej pravim.. <geslo> ki si ga vpisal v /sasl ukazu :)
<Matthai> aha... Å¡tekam :-)
<Matthai> čaki, grem probat
<CrazyLemon> dela? .9
<CrazyLemon> :)*
<Matthai> po moje ne
<Matthai> SASL is supported but there is no authentication information set for this network(irc.freenode.net).
<CrazyLemon> ja..dodal si chat.freenode.net
<CrazyLemon> nisi pa dodal irc.freenode.net
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Matthai> ja, sem ravnokar
<Matthai> here we go again
<Matthai> :-)
<CrazyLemon> /sasl save
<CrazyLemon> /sasl show
<CrazyLemon> :)
<Matthai> sasl show pravi:
<Matthai>  SASL: freenode: [PLAIN] Matthai *
<Matthai>  SASL: chat.freenode.net: [PLAIN] Matthai *
<Matthai>  SASL: irc.freenode.net: [PLAIN] Matthai *
<CrazyLemon> ja..mora delat zdaj :)
<Matthai> o, zdaj mram pa na #freenode kanal in zaprosit za cloak?
<CrazyLemon> tako
<Matthai> ni to avtomatsko?
<CrazyLemon> Matthai ni :)
<Matthai> na Sioff je :-)
<CrazyLemon> tole ni sioff :>
<Matthai> poznaš ta server?
<CrazyLemon> slišal sem..trollerji s slo-tech so tam :))
<Matthai> ja, admini, pa kiberpipa, pa tako
<Matthai> percej fajn zadeva za kakšna tehnična vprašanja
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa vem..preferiram freenode ter developerje za tehnična vprašanja :)
<Matthai> ja, problem je, ker je tukaj na nekih kanalih ful preveč traffica (ubuntu ang. kanal)
<CrazyLemon> to je res ja.. ampak itak za tehnična vprašanja #ubuntu ni ravno pravi kanal :) ta je bolj namenjen "how do i change my background?!?!" in podobnim :)
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-18
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a je dobra tale krava na pašniku? :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 dumaca!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 še vedno čakamo ta tvoj večletnastajajoči vodnik :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, me veseli ;)
<CrazyLemon> dela tko kot mora .>
<Matthai> yes! :-)
<Matthai> zdajle so me cloakali :-)
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, k bi ti vedu kaj bo jutr... huh!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 seliš se! na švedsko!
<sasa84> ne (Å¡e) :P
<CrazyLemon> blah
<CrazyLemon> stupid xchat
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tm je mrazzzzzz :P
<sasa84> pa losa lohk zgaziš na cesti
<CrazyLemon> če ne losa..pa medveda
<CrazyLemon> (nisi edina k bereš novice)
<sasa84> mhm :>
<sasa84> ja, glih dns sm vidla...sam tist je blo na norveškem a ne
<CrazyLemon> same crap
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> ni same crap :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če hočš oreng blond (barva las) punce, morš it prej na norveško kt na švedsko
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 če hočem oreng blond punce
<CrazyLemon> grem v bosno
<CrazyLemon> :))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> tile avengerji so kul
<CrazyLemon> ampak Å¡ele po uri pa pol
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> dragi moju...zdj grem pančkat
<sasa84> moji*
<CrazyLemon> hotla si napisat mujo ane
<CrazyLemon> pa je bil typo
<sasa84> pridni bodte, CrazyLemon ti pa še extra spešl priden
<sasa84> lol
<CrazyLemon> a je tvoj Å¡ved mujo? :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ma sej veš d si ti moj mujo :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, noup... tale Å¡ved ma pa tako ime, da me je lohk kt teologinjo sram :P
<CrazyLemon> hesus? :>
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, če bi prevedla... Poncij :P
<CrazyLemon> poncij pilat!
<CrazyLemon> al kaj je bil tist model
<sasa84> brez pilat
<CrazyLemon> !g poncij pilat
<Pepelka70> Poncij Pilat - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poncij_Pilat
<CrazyLemon> ne ti men brez pilat
<sasa84> ja ja...tprav :P
<sasa84> ja tale poncij ni pilat...poncij pilat je ta iz tvojga linka
<sasa84> mislm... ne pošiljam <3 ponciju pilatu :P
<sasa84> zdj grem pa res pančat :P
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, MujoLemon... drž se
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 ne mi s temi zgodbicami
<CrazyLemon> we all know da greš sajbrat
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to sm že :P
<sasa84> dost je..me roka boli :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 tko da..cross your fingers
<CrazyLemon> and enjoy
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<sasa84> lol
<sasa84> :)))
<sasa84> nočka :)
<CrazyLemon> n8
#ubuntu-si 2012-08-19
<sasa84> juhuuuuu
<sasa84> ah ja...
<CrazyLemon> ja ja
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dns je bil pa ubuntu kolesar na rakku ;)
<sasa84> mislm...un, k ma ubuntu hlačke :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a metalc?
<CrazyLemon> a zato si ti tok happy? :>
<sasa84> neee, Lordy Doomov :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..metalc
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> zkaj pa metalc? :)
<CrazyLemon> ker bo diplomiral iz metalurgije ter materialov
<sasa84> aaaa :D
<sasa84> hahahaha
<CrazyLemon> bbbb :)     bjonda :>
<sasa84> ja lej... kaj te jaz vem čuj :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM pravi saša da si jo obiskal :>
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: kar loge si poglej, boš videl od kje je prišla postavka max speed. :P
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM wat? kakšen max. speed? :D
<CrazyLemon> [16:10:26] <CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM pravi saša da si jo obiskal :>
<CrazyLemon> a saša je bila na max. speed? :>
<LorD_DDooM> Saj pravim da si loge poglej, boš videl zakaj se mi je mudilo :>
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM še vedno ne vem o kakih logih govoriš :D
<LorD_DDooM> Endomondo no...
<CrazyLemon> ja ma še vedno ne vem čemu se trudiš
<CrazyLemon> če veš da sm bolši
<CrazyLemon> :>
<CrazyLemon> 10miles, 50 miles pa ena ura si hitrejši..ostalo pa te ownam :D
<LorD_DDooM> Važno je sodelovati :)
<CrazyLemon> 50km*
<LorD_DDooM> Daj max speed poglej mona
<CrazyLemon> sem pogledal mona
<CrazyLemon> in sem ti že prej povedal..tvoja nokia saksa :D
<LorD_DDooM> Skregana
<LorD_DDooM> :P
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> jah poglej tisti skok
<CrazyLemon> pri 91. kilometru
<CrazyLemon> oziroma 4h 23"
<CrazyLemon> kr odsekalo te je :D
<CrazyLemon> al si padu takrat v prepad?? :P
<LorD_DDooM> Iz Rakitne sem šel dol... tam ima vedno probleme višino najdet, poglej šrejšnje loge
<LorD_DDooM> prejšnje
<CrazyLemon> si pa mel kar nekaj višinskih..tko da ja..naj ti bo tokrat :D
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da teh 100km pomeni da nisi šel v deželo cvička :D
<LorD_DDooM> Nisem Å¡el, Å¡koda bencina za eno osebo
<CrazyLemon> mhm :)
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, elow :)
<CrazyLemon> zapeci ga ja..dokler so še sveži spomini
<CrazyLemon> :>
<LorD_DDooM> sup  sasa84
<marko__> da še vaš vprašam
<marko__> http://www.campuspoint.de/thinkpad-university-l530-2475a25.html
<marko__> kaj pravite? Dober deal?
<Pepelka70> Campuspoint - Lenovo ThinkPad® L530 Modell N2S2TGE (2481-2TG) - Notebooks für Studenten
<marko__> Programiranje, kompajlanje, gledanje filmov in overall random stuff
<marko__> prvo sem mislil da je i5 pa sem skoraj dobil orgazem (za to ceno)
<marko__> sej i3 je tudi kul
<marko__> pa 3 gen je
<CrazyLemon> niti ne
<CrazyLemon> razn tega da je thinkpad - kar je edino kar je kul
<marko__> hm
<marko__> na #hardware so vsi rekli da je dober deal
<marko__> pa da je laptop sam po sebi super
<marko__> saj sme napisal, veš
<marko__> <marko__> Programiranje, kompajlanje, gledanje filmov in overall random stuff
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sestavi.si/index.php/item/display/11285/13075_prenosni-racunalniki_toshiba_prenosnik-toshiba-satellite-l750-1x0-core-i3-6gb-640gb-windows-7-home-premium.jpeg
<Pepelka70> Sestavi.si RAČUNALNIK - Prenosnik Toshiba Satellite L750-1X0 Core i3/6GB/640GB/Windows 7 Home Premium
<marko__> mislim, da res ne rabim neke boljše mašine ali?
<CrazyLemon> ne rabiš ne
<CrazyLemon> sam dobiš za manj dnarja solidno mašino
<CrazyLemon> pa še ne rabiš čakat da pride iz .de :9
<CrazyLemon> :)
<marko__> to je precej dober deal, podobno kot ono skoraj
<marko__> sam
<marko__> a niso toshibe za kurac
<marko__> kar se tiče dizajna
<marko__> pa materiala
<marko__> kot asusi bolj
<marko__> men se je ta asus začel dobesedno lomit
<marko__> delček po delček
<marko__> ful mi je pomembno da je prenosnik taki, da če tudi sekaj zgodi, da pol ne gre v par mescih
<marko__> vse po gobe
<marko__> ne vem če bi vzel od toshibe prenosnik
<marko__> drugače je ta precej slabši CrazyLemon
<marko__> procesor ma isti, samo je 2 generacija, on thinkpadov je tretja (boljša)
<marko__> ta ma sam 2gb več rama
<marko__> pa večji disk
<CrazyLemon> marko__ pa večji hdd
<marko__> še grafično ma slabšo
<marko__> intel hd 3000 on pa hd 4000
<CrazyLemon> ampak a je tebi važno a je 2nd al 3rd gen? :>
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. sej thinkpad je kul
<CrazyLemon> sam js osebno ne bi naročal iz tujine
<marko__> dejansko je, ker je precej popravkov in večja zmogljivost
<marko__> vsaj tako so mi rekli
<marko__> v sloveniji je ta thinkpad
<CrazyLemon> še posebej ne če je vrednost ~600€
<marko__> 700+€
<marko__> v nemčiji 620
<CrazyLemon> ker za ta denar lahko najdeš dosti tega v slo
<marko__> mah to je glih problem, ker v sloveniji je vse dražje + manjša izbira
<marko__> sicer majo te thinkpade
<marko__> iste
<marko__> identične
<marko__> samo je 750€
<marko__> tam pa 620€
<marko__> in to je velika razlika
<marko__> raje plačam na carini keš
<marko__> al nekaj
<marko__> to je 130€ razlike
<marko__> ampak vem kaj misliš ja, naročevanje s tujine
<marko__> drugače še na srečo nisem mel probleme s tem pa to ful delam
<marko__> samo nisem pa še nikoli elektronike naročeval
<marko__> razen kitaro pa ojačevalec
<CrazyLemon> ni carine
<CrazyLemon> če je iz .de
<CrazyLemon> http://nakupi.net/izdelek_HP-PV-G6-1304-i5-6-750-Ati-W7-A9W33EA-Win7H64-
<marko__> torej dejansko ni nobenih drugih stroškov?
<Pepelka70> HP PV G6-1304 i5/6/750/Ati/W7 (A9W33EA+Win7H64)
<CrazyLemon> marko__ ne poznam trgovine..razn poštnine ne
<CrazyLemon> če ti pa ponujajo še poštnino free ..potem ni drugih stroškov ne
<marko__> a thinkpad ma ful boljše specikifacije
<marko__> mislim da bom ga kar drugi mesec naročil
<marko__> a kurac mi sem tisti rdeči gumb
<marko__> za kaj majo thinkpadi sploh to?
<CrazyLemon> ker je kul
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko__> ni neki trackpad to
<marko__> če haha
<CrazyLemon> naj bi bil ja
<marko__> tega thinkpada so v vojski testirali
<marko__> 8 testov
<marko__> je naredil
<marko__> pač kak je trdi in to
<marko__> :D
<Aseq> si pogledal raje koliko se greje
<Aseq> to ti bo pomenlo zivljensko dobo
<marko__> kako to misliš?
<CrazyLemon> sej maš garancijo..pa še zima prihaja..kul je da greje
<CrazyLemon> :>
<marko__> verjetno ma ventilatorje in celotno hlajenje
<marko__> poštimano ane
<Aseq> pa o SSD si razmislu
<LorD_DDooM> Za tega Thinkpada moraš še vedeti, da ima samo DisplayPort izhod, nima pa HDMI..boš moral še adapter dokupiti če boš hotel externi output
<Aseq> also tisti tadrugi CrazyLemonov ima i5. i5 >> i3
<marko__> meh, to me ne moti tak ful, ker Å¡e do zdaj nisem nikoli uporablja
<marko__> Aseq, itak, sam kaj mi bo i5
<marko__> i3 je čist zado
<Aseq> a ne bos kompajlal
<marko__> nima, ma i3
<Aseq> <CrazyLemon> http://nakupi.net/izdelek_HP-PV-G6-1304-i5-6-750-Ati-W7-A9W33EA-Win7H64-
<Pepelka70> HP PV G6-1304 i5/6/750/Ati/W7 (A9W33EA+Win7H64)
<marko__> bom, pa sem se pogovarjal na #hardware s folkom ki je v the strokah in so rekli da je laptop več kot dovolj
<marko__> si pogledal vse specifikacije na linku?
<marko__> http://www.campuspoint.de/thinkpad-university-l530-2475a25-set.html
<Pepelka70> Campuspoint - Lenovo ThinkPad® L530 Modell N2S2TGE (2481-2TG) - Notebooks für Studenten
<Aseq> :o pa res
<Aseq> wait. ta je drugi
<marko__> ta je tisti moj
<marko__> katerega bi vzel
<CrazyLemon> ne ni to ta
<CrazyLemon> ta je 750€
<marko__> bleh, ups
<CrazyLemon> <marko__> http://www.campuspoint.de/thinkpad-university-l530-2475a25.html
<marko__> http://www.campuspoint.de/thinkpad-university-l530-2475a25.html
<marko__> ta
<Pepelka70> Campuspoint - Lenovo ThinkPad® L530 Modell N2S2TGE (2481-2TG) - Notebooks für Studenten
<Pepelka70> Campuspoint - Lenovo ThinkPad® L530 Modell N2S2TGE (2481-2TG) - Notebooks für Studenten
<CrazyLemon> emm
<CrazyLemon> raje kupi tega za 750€ :p
<CrazyLemon> ta je best buy
<CrazyLemon> for sure
<marko__> čeprav on HP
<marko__> pizda
<marko__> ne zgleda slab
<CrazyLemon> jebeš HPja
<dz0ny> Jaz z i3 nebi nikoli več kupaval
<dz0ny> i5 minimum
<CrazyLemon> ta za 750 je zakon :D
<CrazyLemon> 500hdd + 128gb ssd
<marko__> itak večina aplikacij
<marko__> večina aplikacij ki jih laufate vsi
<marko__> pa mate i5
<marko__> ne izkoriščate procesor
<marko__> itak, da bodo prišli časi, ko bom ga rabil
 * CrazyLemon nima i5 niti i3..niti i7 :D
<marko__> samo mislim res, da je i3 čist zadosti
<marko__> za prit skoz FERi
<marko__> pa tisti c#
<marko__> pa javo
<marko__> on za 760€ pa itak zgleda dober
<Aseq> gotovo :D
<marko__> samo je predrag :D
<marko__> a ma tudi i3 vidiš
<marko__> ful pomembno je pri procesorih tudi katera generacija so
<marko__> ljudje si mislijo da je i5 boljši od i3-ja v vseh pogledih
<marko__> pa ni tak
<Aseq> nja i5 je stirijedernik ce se ne motim
<Aseq> i3 ima samo 2
<marko__> am
<marko__> jaja
<LorD_DDooM> Ne, odvisno od modela, večina je dual core, ima pa HT
<Aseq> nope moja napak
<LorD_DDooM> tale i3 recimo ima dual core +HT, torej kvazo 4 core
<marko__> dobro, zdaj ko ste se zbudili
<LorD_DDooM> kvazi
<Aseq> i3 imajo vsi 2
<Aseq> i5*
<marko__> kater laptop mi priporočate za gledanje filmov, brskanje po netu in ostalo vsakdanje delo + še programiranje poleg
<marko__> do 700e
<marko__> €
<marko__> pa ful bi mi blo všeč če bi bil neki, ki je dobro zgrajen
<marko__> pač, da se ne začne lomit
<marko__> ekran pa to, kot pri tem asusu ko ga mam zdaj
<LorD_DDooM> Tkole bom rekel, če dobiš model z i5-3210 je potem to to, imata namreč isto ceno it TDP.
<LorD_DDooM> Pa i5 ima turbo core do 3.1 Ghz, i3 pa ne.
<Aseq> in AES ima
<Aseq> to sem zmeri hotu provat
<Aseq> marko__: moj probook 4520s je sicer robusten (ne kaze da bi hotu razpast - kovina in to), ampak ima sumljivo visoke temperature noter
<Aseq> nisem preprican kako dolgo ga bom se mel
<marko__> torej maš tudi i3 mašino
<marko__> mislim da bom kar thinkpada vzel
<marko__> bi me moral skozi Å¡tudij pripeljat
<Aseq> seveda
<dz0ny> i5 ima vedno turbo-core, če hočeš poganjat hackintosh(na i3) ne bo šlo ker manjkajo določeni ukazi (ne spomim se točno), govorim o sandy bridge
<CrazyLemon> https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3286_al1lz74epre2_prenosnik_fujitsu_lifebook_ah532_i5-3210_w7_15_6
<Pepelka70> Prenosnik FUJITSU LIFEBOOK AH532 i5-3210/W7/15,6" - EnaA.com cena
<CrazyLemon> sam je en problem..ima hard disk password funkcijo..kar pomeni da enkrat po novem letu boš pozabu geslo..in ga boš lahko vrgu v smeti :P
<marko__> ta fujitsu zgleda kul sam
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to imajo vsi biosi
<marko__> ne piše kerografično ma
<marko__> sam da je intel hd
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny nimajo vsi :) moj star hp tega nima :D
<LorD_DDooM> Grafična je integrirana Intel HD4000
<CrazyLemon> en hp ki je še dosti starejši..pa ima..pa je lepo zaklenjen in čaka na bolše čase :)
<marko__> uu
<marko__> sam fujitsu pač
<marko__> CrazyLemon, ni nobene možnosti pol če pozabiš geslo?
<marko__> fujitsu pravijo vsi na #hardware da je no-go
<marko__> pizda če bi on thinkpad mel i5 bi vzel, brez premisleka
<marko__> i3, 4gb...
<marko__> ne vem, sliši se nekam 2008 :p
<CrazyLemon> marko__ za HP ne :) vsaj js v tistem tednu ko sem preiskal pol interneta nisem čisto nič najdu..razen tega da no go :D
<CrazyLemon> marko__ a ti js Å¡e neki povem
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: mogoče je izkjučeno za dotični model, vsi ki so na UEFI imajo lahko pa da je modul izključen
<CrazyLemon> vsi tisti na #hardware so geeki
<CrazyLemon> in za njih je thinkpad holy grail :)
<dz0ny> marko__: 4gb za Å¡tudenta malo malo
<marko__> rama?
<dz0ny> marko__: jp rama
<marko__> zakaj bi blo malo?
<marko__> zdaj mam 4gb pa mi folga
<CrazyLemon> https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3286_avt108521_prenosnik_asus_k55vm-sx125_i5-3210_vga_15_6
<Pepelka70> Prenosnik ASUS K55VM-SX125 i5-3210/VGA/15,6" - EnaA.com cena
<CrazyLemon> 8gb i5 3rd gen
<CrazyLemon> pa asus..your favourite :D
<marko__> tega mam zdaj sam da je k52j
<marko__> ni mi všeč pri the modelih
<marko__> da majo oni kurac, ko si screen dajaš v pozicijo
<marko__> tak na lahko
<CrazyLemon> imaš i5 zdaj ?
<marko__> ni nič robustno parkrat gor pa dol delaš
<marko__> i3
<marko__> pa že postane vse mehko
<marko__> in začne samo od sebe padat
<marko__> o pa res lepi
<marko__> v živo je ta rjava barva tak lepa
<LorD_DDooM> Če lahko vprašam..zakaj pe ne razmišljaš o 17# modelu? Če bo vgalvnem za programiranje in filme?
<LorD_DDooM> 17"
<marko__> dejansko ne vem, 15.6 mi je za zdaj čist kul
<marko__> nosil bom ga tudi okoli veš in nočem da je prevelik
<marko__> 15.6 mi je čist okej
<LorD_DDooM> Ker 17" imajo poj že 1920x1080
<marko__> vedno bolj gledam to http://nakupi.net/izdelek_HP-PV-G6-1304-i5-6-750-Ati-W7-A9W33EA-Win7H64-
<Pepelka70> HP PV G6-1304 i5/6/750/Ati/W7 (A9W33EA+Win7H64)
<marko__> se splača? Kaj praviš LorD_DDooM
<CrazyLemon> https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3286_avt108774_prenosnik_acer_aspire_v3-571g-53216g_i5_vga_w7_15_6_
<Pepelka70> Prenosnik Acer Aspire V3-571G-53216G i5/VGA/W7/15,6"   NX.M14EX.015 - EnaA.com cena
<CrazyLemon> https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3286_avt108717_hp_pavilion_g7-2003_i5-3210_vga_17_3__
<Pepelka70> HP Pavilion g7-2003 i5-3210/VGA/17,3"   B4X69 - EnaA.com cena
<CrazyLemon> 17" :)
<CrazyLemon> etc.
<marko__> Grafična kartica:	AMD Radeon HD 7450M (1 GB namenskega pomnilnika DDR3)
<marko__> kako je linux z radeonom zdej?
<marko__> a bodo problemi?
<dz0ny> prenosnik za programiranje mora imeti vsaj 8gb rama eclipse, intelij požreta najmanj 1gb, chrome 1gb, windows 7 1,5gb
<LorD_DDooM> ta stran nakupi.net meni ne deluje
<marko__> mislim da bo 6gb rama čist kul
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM ne..stran je prastara
<CrazyLemon> so pa legit :)
<CrazyLemon> pa iz  kopra :D
<marko__> LorD_DDooM, http://www.ceneje.si/racunalnistvo/prenosniki/do-17-zaslon/hp-prenosnik-pavilion-g6-1304em-a9w32ea-core-i5-25-5gb-750gb-dvd-rw-dl-156_-_CX002AAB8B?tab=pod
<dz0ny> marko__: jp samo 4gb je zelo na meji
<Pepelka70> HP PAVILION G6-1304EM A9W32EA tehnični podatki
<marko__> tukaj maš
<LorD_DDooM> Za AMD karice in prenosnik boš rabil fglrx gonilnike...ki so tko tko
<marko__> pomembmo mi je da bom 1080p lahko gledal brez problema
<CrazyLemon> ni ga laptopa ki ne bi več zmogu predvajat 1080p brez problema
<CrazyLemon> bl je prašanje a boš imel tak laptop s full HD zaslonom :)
<LorD_DDooM> ta G6 ima procesor prejšnje generacije...sandy bridge
<marko__> aha
<marko__> izda ne vem, če se na to tudi ne razumem
<marko__> nimam pojma kaj je ivy bridhe
<marko__> pa sandy bridge
<marko__> fak
<marko__> in nočem se zajebat
<LorD_DDooM> Kar sploh ni slabo, sam imam točno ta proc, ampak vseeno, nekako se mi zdi, da se splača kupovat najnovejše proce
<CrazyLemon> sandy je 2nd generation
<marko__> http://www.ceneje.si/racunalnistvo/prenosniki/do-17-zaslon/hp-prenosnik-pavilion-g6-1304em-a9w32ea-core-i5-25-5gb-750gb-dvd-rw-dl-156_-_CX002AAB8B?tab=pod
<Pepelka70> HP PAVILION G6-1304EM A9W32EA tehnični podatki
<LorD_DDooM> Najnovejša je ix-3xxx, sandy je ix-2xxx
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: problem so ti dual grafični, ponavadi sploh ni podpore za linux, sem se zasral tako z hp kot sony, oboje prodal po 1 mesecu
<marko__> torej je ta no-go?
<marko__> dz0ny, ne govori o dual grafični
<marko__> ker ta asus ma to
<marko__> in je patetično
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny to je pa res ja :)
<marko__> ne sam za linux
<marko__> tudi windows ma probleme s tem nvidia optimus
<marko__> sranjem
<CrazyLemon> neki sem vidu tist bumblebee projekt al kaj je že
<CrazyLemon> da počasi napreduje :)
<dz0ny> + gonilnikov ne moreš posodobit, ker so kao od proizvajalca prenosnika edini pravi, ta pa po 6m neha posodoabljat
<marko__> CrazyLemon,
<marko__> https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3286_avt108774_prenosnik_acer_aspire_v3-571g-53216g_i5_vga_w7_15_6_
<marko__> o tem premišljujem
<Pepelka70> Prenosnik Acer Aspire V3-571G-53216G i5/VGA/W7/15,6"   NX.M14EX.015 - EnaA.com cena
<CrazyLemon> marko__ vsi ti prenosniki so v redu -hardware wise..in če ne boš delal pizdarij z njimi bodo zdržali vsaj do konca garancijske dobe :D
<marko__> aha
<marko__> zdaj pa kako so buildani
<marko__> acer, hp, asus, thinkpad
<marko__> kaj so favoriti
<marko__> vaši
<CrazyLemon> tko da bl glej grafične pa gonilnike za linux :)
<marko__> glede robustnosti pa to
<marko__> sam so mi tam vseeno rekli da se bolj splača onega thinkpada i3 vzet
<LorD_DDooM> Samo to moraš deveti, geforce 610, 620 in 630 so samo preimenovani Fermi kartice, niso latest kepler
<LorD_DDooM> vedeti*
<LorD_DDooM> Torej serija 500
<sasa84> marko__, jst mam hpja 4510s in... čist kul... zdj sm po skor treh letih baterijo menala
<sasa84> ok, morm potrkat...zaenkrat Å¡e vse del :)
<sasa84> dela
<marko__> hm
<marko__> LorD_DDooM, saj ne rabim nekega dobrega GPU-ja
<marko__> mene bolj zanima če so driverji za linux
<dz0ny> hp++ glede baterij, acer top shit
<marko__> bolj slabo kaže
<CrazyLemon> ja..pri teh "low price" HPjih itak moraš računat na to da boš prej ali slej vrgu baterijo v smeti :D
<LorD_DDooM> Vem da ne, samo se skor bolj splača poj vzet integriranega Intel HD, performanse je podoben, pa še nižja cena
<LorD_DDooM> ker to so 3 leta stare kartice
<LorD_DDooM> 2+ no
<marko__> jap
<marko__> to se strinjam
<LorD_DDooM> Tko če ne rabiš grafične, poj je Intel HD ali AMD a serija čist dovolj
<marko__> ker že vem, da bo linux mel probleme z grafično
<marko__> pol pa bodi dobra dušica pa daj link do i5 3 gen, min 6gb rama, intel hd 4000, 15.6 pa da ni več kot 700€ :D
<sasa84> no, če bom kej novga rabla...bom sam vas povprašala :P
<dz0ny> marko__: ne vem če boš kje imel atko srečo 800+ 4gb rama
<dz0ny> tako*
<marko__> ne razumem te zdaj?
<marko__> hočeš povedat da so taki prenosniki bolj nad 800€?
<dz0ny> jp razen recimo tale http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750461833/prenosnik-lenovo-ideapad-z580-25-ghz-59-336001
<Pepelka70> Prenosnik Lenovo IdeaPad Z580 2,5 GHz (59-336001) - mimovrste=)
<dz0ny> samo 1 tb je malo huda
<marko__> ta Å¡e je fancy
<marko__> pizda je lep o moj bog
<marko__> watafak
<dz0ny> pa plastik fantastik je bolj
<marko__> Torej odličen procesor, zadovoljiva količina RAM-a, diska je veliko, vendar je počasen.
<marko__> no torej to ne
<marko__> mora biti bolj robusten
<dz0ny> http://www.mimovrste.com/katalog/index.php?cat_id=47&gclid=CKWagKi99LECFZQZtAod720A9g&ff_3292=27&ff_3293=20&ff_3294=12
<Pepelka70> Prenosniki in tablični računalniki - mimovrste=)
<dz0ny> hp 800€+
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 js če bom kej novga rabu
<CrazyLemon> bom pa tebi poslal link..in ti povedal kdaj imam r.d.
<CrazyLemon> :>
<LorD_DDooM> https://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750481027/prenosnik-hp-pavilion-g7-2003-25-ghz-b4x69ea#tech
<marko__> sam vsi ti dz0ny nimajo integrirane
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, sam jaz ga mam pred taboa veš :P
<sasa84> kr Å¡parej...oktober bo kmal kle :P
<marko__> grafične
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 oktobra bom offline :)))))
<dz0ny> jp to je res
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, pujsi si :P
<marko__> sam ta ma zaslon tudi večji LorD_DDooM
<LorD_DDooM> Ja, 17" je
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 :>
<marko__> rabil bi neko sliko da bi videl
<marko__> za koliko je večji LorD_DDooM
<marko__> od 15.6 recimo
<marko__> ker nisem Å¡e 17 nikoli imel
<CrazyLemon> true that
<CrazyLemon> :)))
<LorD_DDooM> dimenzije [cm] 	26,7 x 41,2 x 3,68 spredaj
<marko__> LorD_DDooM, kaj pa  da bi kaj takega kot je to, sam v 15.6 inčni obliki našel
<marko__> pa je nemogoče?
<LorD_DDooM> 15" dimenzije [cm] 	25 x 37,6  x 3,3
<LorD_DDooM> Takih je veliko, samo noben nima te ločljivosti monitorja
<LorD_DDooM> Večina 15.4" ima 1366x768 ločljivost...
<LorD_DDooM> Zato pa pravim da poglej za 17"
<LorD_DDooM> Ker ti imajo 1600 ali celo 1920 ločljivost
<CrazyLemon> ali pa 1600x900
<CrazyLemon> 17" pa full HD pa < 700€ ne boš najdu :)
<LorD_DDooM> Točno to
<marko__> mah boli me kurac za to
<marko__> za ločljivost
<marko__> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz imam sicer HP 8560w, ki je 15.4" in ima FUll HD 1920x1680
<marko__> pa to je prek 2000€ mudel
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, mah... glavn d maš ubuntu kolesarke :P
<marko__> :D
<LorD_DDooM> ne, to je 1000€ model
<LorD_DDooM> Pač službeni komp
<marko__> http://www.bigbang.si/racunalnistvo/racunalniki/prenosni-racunalniki/498009-asus-750gb-hdz4000-dzos-k55a-sx071-i7-3610qm-6gb
<LorD_DDooM> Imaš pa tudi Elitebooke s quad proci, ti pa so 1500+
<Pepelka70> ASUS K55A-SX071 I7-3610QM/6GB/ 750GB/ HD4000/ DOS | bigbang.si
<marko__> kak to, da je ta i7 tako pocen?
<LorD_DDooM> Uf, tole pa je poceni
<marko__> ne res ni mi jasno zdej to
<marko__> pa Å¡e intel hd 4000
<dz0ny> baterija ni win licence, plastik kakšna x fora
<dz0ny> lahko pa tud sreča
<marko__> dej fak
<marko__> 15.6, 6gb ram, i5-3gen, intel hd4000
<marko__> a ne obstaja neka stran za laptope
<marko__> kjer vnesem te specifikacije
<marko__> pa mi vrže vse lapope ki jih imajo
<marko__> laptope*
<dz0ny> tale asus zgleda kul
<marko__> to je boljši model kot moj k52j ki ga mam zdaj
<marko__> in materialno gledano
<marko__> niso nekaj robustni
<marko__> posebej tam, kjer je "mašina" + zaslon
<marko__> tisti del, tista 2
<marko__> mislim, lomi se
<marko__> sam ta asus res zgleda dober deal
<LorD_DDooM> za to ceno je dober deal... samo moraš sam OS namestit
<marko__> najmanjši problem
<marko__> format bi takoj padel itak
<marko__> tak da boljše da je brez OS-ja
<marko__> drugače LorD_DDooM dz0ny ta asus
<marko__> verjetno bi moral kake 3-4 leta držat kar se tiče hardwara pa materiala samega po sebi, ne?
<marko__> pač, da ne bi začel razpadat pa da bi bil kos še programom v naslednjih 3-4 letah
<LorD_DDooM> Hardwere bo zdržal, ker je latest gen,za material pa ne vem..aluminij je, tako da načeloma bi moral
<marko__> jaz bom mislim da to kar kupil
<LorD_DDooM> Pa USB3 naj bi imel
<dz0ny> marko__: poročaj. če boš nabavil.
<marko__> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750476536/prenosnik-dell-inspiron-5520-31-ghz#tech
<marko__> ta dell tudi zgleda hud sam ma 4gb rama
<marko__> to me moti
<Pepelka70> Prenosnik Dell Inspiron 5520 3,1 GHz - mimovrste=)
<marko__> kak
<marko__> lol
<marko__> Å¡e ubuntu je predinstaliran
<marko__> mega
<dz0ny> dell mi je malo kičast
<dz0ny> podpiram pa ubuntu :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM https://24ur.com/sport/ostalo/skoraj-400-navdusencev-kolesarilo-na-mangartsko-sedlo.html      niti na mangart nisi Å¡el????
<Pepelka70> 24ur.com - Skoraj 400 navdušencev kolesarilo na Mangartsko sedlo
<CrazyLemon> :D
<marko__> sam dz0ny blo bi malo neumno vzet to http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750476536/prenosnik-dell-inspiron-5520-31-ghz#tech
<Pepelka70> Prenosnik Dell Inspiron 5520 3,1 GHz - mimovrste=)
<marko__> za 650€, če je on asus za 700
<marko__> pa ma i7
<marko__> pa 6gb rama
<LorD_DDooM> CrazyLemon: jaz sem vsaj nekam Å¡el, kaj si pa ti danes delal? :)
<marko__> ane
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM hladil sem svojo rit..kaj le :)
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM js če kam grem za vikend moram računat da bom najmanj 30min bil v gužvi..v eno smer :)
<LorD_DDooM> marko__: Moje mnenje je, da je med tema dvema Dell bolj safe odločitev, je pa Asus boljša kar se tiče hardwera. Skrbi me le kvaliteta materiala pa da se ne bo pregreval, glede na to da je quadcore. Probaj kak review  na netu najdt, model je ćže od maja na voljo.
<marko__> za tega asusa ne?
<LorD_DDooM> K55A
<LorD_DDooM> To je 45 TDP
<LorD_DDooM> gre pa do 3.3 GHz
<LorD_DDooM> Zadeva je brutalna za tak laptop, samo uam da je hlajenje porihtano
<LorD_DDooM> upam*
<marko__> povsod ma dobre reviewe
<marko__> pa nobene omembe po pregrevanju
<marko__> ne vem, dejansko me je tega strah
<marko__> veš, ga daš na posteljo, se bolj segreva
<marko__> se Å¡e kaki hw stopi
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> nehaj no..kdaj si pa bral da se je hw stopil :)
<marko__> jah ne vem ne :D
<marko__> fak res ne vem
<marko__> to je tok zakomplicirano
<CrazyLemon> ne kompliciraj
<CrazyLemon> izbereš enega
<CrazyLemon> in je to to
<CrazyLemon> .d
<CrazyLemon> .d
<CrazyLemon> :D*
<CrazyLemon> madafaking tipkovnica
<LorD_DDooM> PEBKAC
<LorD_DDooM> kaka tipkovnica...
<CrazyLemon> mhm :(
<marko__> LorD_DDooM, kaj bi ti vzel?
<marko__> della al onega asusa?
<marko__> dell ma i5 3 gen, 4gb rama in 500gb disk ter intel 4000
<marko__> on asus pa i7 3 gen, 6gb rama, 750 disk in tudi intel 4000
<marko__> razlika je 50 faking €
<marko__> samo
<marko__> asus ma vse boljše sam res me skrbi kako ma hlajenje porihtano ker meni se ta k52j ko ga mam tudi ful
<marko__> segreva
<marko__> pa je samo i3
<marko__> kaj Å¡ele pol i7 dela
<CrazyLemon> kaj pomeni ful segreva
<CrazyLemon> povej temp.
<LorD_DDooM> Če bi moral izbirat med temi dvemi modeli, poj bi vzel Asusa...samo bi prebral še kak review prej.
<marko__> postane vroči, slišim kako se ventilatorjem spipa
<marko__> vse zalagira
<marko__> in pol čez čas mine
<marko__> sam verjetno
<marko__> je to bolj kak program kriv, kak bug
<marko__> cpu navre na 100%
<marko__> ne vem
<marko__> nimam pojma o hardwaru
<dhbiker> marko__ asusove K pa G serije majo lepo porihtano hlajenje
<dhbiker> sem mel v roki K73 pa se ni nič kaj pregreval
<dhbiker> pa sem mu prime95 pa furmark gor dal
<dhbiker>  :D :D
<marko__> LorD_DDooM, nikjer ne najdem da bi bli kaki problemi s pregrevanjem
<marko__> dejansko najdem neke razlage kak ma posebno nekaj, da se hladi
<marko__> torej mora Å¡timat
<marko__> sam res za 700€ taki prenosnik... to nobena druga firma ne ponuja
<marko__> men se to zdi preveč lepo
<marko__> dhbiker, kaj ti praviš na to http://www.bigbang.si/racunalnistvo/racunalniki/prenosni-racunalniki/498009-asus-750gb-hdz4000-dzos-k55a-sx071-i7-3610qm-6gb
<marko__> poglej specifikacije pa ceno
<dhbiker> Tip operacijskega sistema:	FreeDOS
<dhbiker> to ti že zniža cen
<dhbiker> o
<marko__> format  bo itak takoj padel gor
<Pepelka70> ASUS K55A-SX071 I7-3610QM/6GB/ 750GB/ HD4000/ DOS | bigbang.si
<dhbiker> niti ni kaj sumljivega
<marko__> mislim da se splača vzet ne?
<dhbiker> pač intel HD grafo ma
<marko__> sej to je kul
<marko__> ne bo mel linux nobenih problemov
<marko__> ker intel pa linux sta BFF
<marko__> medtem ko se z nvidio in atijem ne razume glih preveč
<dhbiker> za tako ceno... se splača
<dhbiker> pomoje
<marko__> jaz bom to vzel :D
<marko__> definitivno
<marko__> carsko
<marko__> dobro, hvala vsem
<marko__> itak bom drugi mesec nakupoval komaj
<marko__> lahko se Å¡e marsikaj spremeni
<CrazyLemon> boš ja..dokler ne greš na #hardware in začnejo tam "thinkpad > *"
<CrazyLemon> :>
<dhbiker> haha
<marko__> mah sej niso neki thinkpad fagi
<marko__> ni blo neke favoritizma
<marko__> al whatever
<CrazyLemon> itak da so
<marko__> sam pač on thinkpad je dober računalnik pa jaz sem ful govoril
<marko__> da hočem robustnega
<marko__> in to je to
<CrazyLemon> aja..do druzga mesca pa bodo že prodali vse te asuse :>
<marko__> on thinkpad je vojaško testiran lol
<dhbiker> lol CrazyLemon
<LorD_DDooM> https://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3286_ASXK55A-SX063_Asus_Prenosnik_K55A-SX063__zaslon_39_62_cm
<Pepelka70> Asus Prenosnik K55A-SX063 (zaslon 39,62 cm / 15.6" LED 1366x - EnaA.com cena
<LorD_DDooM> Tale je enak mode,l samo da ima samo 4GB pomnilnika
<LorD_DDooM> pa 100€ cenejši
<dhbiker> lol
<LorD_DDooM> aja ne, i5 je
<dhbiker> aja se ponoči pa še te se spi :P :P
<CrazyLemon> Entity Code: Croatia
<CrazyLemon> ta je za hrvate1!!!!
<CrazyLemon> ne kupit tega!!!
<CrazyLemon> :))))
<dhbiker> lolz
<marko__> LorD_DDooM, saj tega se tudi splača ne?
<marko__> i5 pa 4gb rama je čist kul, ane?
<LorD_DDooM> Načeloma je dovolj :)
<LorD_DDooM> https://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750480228/prenosnik-asus-k55a-sx071-23-ghz#tech
<LorD_DDooM> Evo, še cenejši quad
<marko__> akaj ko kliknem na tvoje linke
<marko__> mi nikoli ne izriže strani lepo
<marko__> ne vidim slik, tabele so spomaknjene
<LorD_DDooM> https
<LorD_DDooM> zbriši s
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz imam forcano https
<CrazyLemon> smart boy
<marko__> a to je on i7
<marko__> sam je 50€ ceneje
<CrazyLemon> jp..ta je čist enak tistemu iz bigbanga :)
<marko__> carsko
<marko__> bom Å¡e na ceneje.si pogledal
<marko__> heh
<marko__> 668€ je najcenej
<marko__> torej še 20€ ceneje
<marko__> kot na mimovrste
<marko__> za 2 grama
<marko__> :>
<CrazyLemon> kje pa?
<marko__> http://www.ceneje.si//racunalnistvo/prenosniki/do-17-zaslon/asus-prenosnik-k55a-sx071-i76750fd-90n89a5141624b00139y-core-i7-33-6gb-750gb-dvd-rw-156_-_CX002E3E5C?bPar=2
<Pepelka70> ASUS K55A-SX071 I7/6/750/FD (90N89A5141624B00139Y) [prenosnik]
<LorD_DDooM> A tto un iz hermsa?
<LorD_DDooM> Hermes*
<marko__> ja
<CrazyLemon> prvič slišim za hermes nova
<marko__> a fun tech
<marko__> pa več trgovin
<marko__> ma jaz ko sem tega naročeval
<marko__> k52j
<marko__> sem tudi preko ceneje.si prišel na neko
<marko__> neznano stran
<marko__> pa sem dobil
<marko__> neka slovenska je bla tudi
<marko__> prvič bil na njej
<CrazyLemon> tako sem js..pa sm pristal na eni trgovini kjer sm neki naroču
<CrazyLemon> in seveda bumbar plačam prek spleta
<CrazyLemon> in tako en mesec nič
<CrazyLemon> pa začnem malo brat po netu..in vidim da folk se nonstop pritožuje čez trgovino
<CrazyLemon> pošljem mail..nič
<CrazyLemon> pošljem 2. mail..nič... začnem klicarit.. nič
<CrazyLemon> sem se že poslovil od dnarja..pa čez dober teden me kliče ta ženska..da kao nimajo tistega kar sem js naroču :D
<CrazyLemon> js pa preklical naročilo v mailu :D
<CrazyLemon> in povem celo zgodbo..da sem preklical in da želim nazaj denar
<CrazyLemon> in je potrebovala Å¡e 2 tedna da mi vrne denar :)
<CrazyLemon> tko da..od zdaj naprej..enaa pa mimovrste pa sestavi.si
<CrazyLemon> LorD_DDooM če bi mi kdo dal http://shrani.si/f/3T/Jt/42lwsUoQ/1/img4091.jpg    tako specialko..bi jo pa z veseljem vozu :>
<LorD_DDooM> Ma kaki, skoz bi se pritoževal kak ti barva ne sede k dresu :)
<CrazyLemon> ne bi..res ne :>
<CrazyLemon> p.s. tole kolo je made in slovenia :)
<LorD_DDooM> Pa še folk bi ti težil, da kaj se s tako specialko skoz vzad šlepaš namesto da bi potegnil :P
<CrazyLemon> pa folk bi mi težil ker bi vozu neobritih nog..pa s supergami brez spd gonilk :>
<LorD_DDooM> A resno nimaš spd pedal na kolesu?
<CrazyLemon> res ne :)
<LorD_DDooM> Ne veš kaj zamujaš
<CrazyLemon> seveda vem
<CrazyLemon> padce
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Raj se na vsakem treningu zložim, kot pa da sem brez spd
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<sasa84> miške, pridne bodte
<sasa84> nočko :)
<marko__> http://www.hermesnova.si/prenosni_racunalniki/asus/15_inchov/prenosnik_asus_k55a-sx071/
<Pepelka70> Hermes Nova d.o.o. - Prenosnik ASUS K55A-SX071
<marko__> vam zgleda tole legit
<marko__> stran
<CrazyLemon> kako zgleda stran je irrelevant :)
<marko__> s tem sem potiho mislil da naj nekdo prečekira domeno, pa firmo
<marko__> itd :p
<marko__> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750476536/q=dell/prenosnik-dell-inspiron-5520-31-ghz#tech
<marko__> men se zdi da bom vzel to
<Pepelka70> Prenosnik Dell Inspiron 5520 3,1 GHz - mimovrste=)
<marko__> dejansko
<marko__> jebeš on asus
<marko__> hočem nekaj kar je bolj stabilno narejeno
<marko__> thinkpad ali dell
<CrazyLemon> ne boš ti na koncu čisto nič kupu :>
<CrazyLemon> LN
<lowkey> marko__, vaio Z
<lowkey> pa si zmagal
<marko__> prvič slišim
<marko__> daj link
<marko__> do
<lowkey> marko__, sony vaio z series ..
<marko__> nekega za 700€ solidnega
<lowkey> google it
<marko__> lol
<marko__> vse nad 1000€
<marko__> sploh ni modela pod 1000
<marko__> :D
<lowkey> marko__, dober ce razpolaas z 700EUR potem .. je lenovo thinkpad
<marko__> ne morem se odločit
<marko__> med
<marko__> http://www.mimovrste.com/artikel/2750476536/q=dell/prenosnik-dell-inspiron-5520-31-ghz#tech http://www.campuspoint.de/thinkpad-university-l530-2475a25.html
<marko__> med tema dvema
<marko__> poglej specifikacije pa cene
<Pepelka70> Prenosnik Dell Inspiron 5520 3,1 GHz - mimovrste=)
<marko__> pa povej kaj bi ti naredil
<marko__> aja ta thinkpad jke drugače
<marko__> 720€
<marko__> na mimovrste in ostalih
<marko__> lowkey, ping
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-12
<yang> heh
<yang> gledam klele flyer od Linuxtag 2006
<yang> na levi strani spodaj pise Mark Shuttleworth - Erfolgreicher Dot/Com Entrepreneur erster sudafrikanischer Astronaut und grunder von Ubuntu Linux
<lurker69> http://i.imgur.com/Toz1q05.jpg
<dz0ny> content shell ftw
<dz0ny> jutro
<dz0ny> pa breze spet ni
<yang> kako pa to da se ti tolk sesuva bot
<miha> seniorite tud ni, mamo mal problemov s serverjem. žal.
<dz0ny> yang: openshift server se sesuje
<dz0ny> in ker nimaš / ne moreš met autostart
<dz0ny> moraš ročno
<miha> jutro breza
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Thank you very much.
<miha> dz0ny: lahk bi skodiral, da se obnaša kot on tamagochi al ka je bil.. da če ne nahraniš se buni :D
<dz0ny> da vidmo če odleti
<miha> bom redno prišel hranit
<dz0ny> miha: :) had the idea but not the time
<yang> openshift ?
<dz0ny> redhat paas platforma
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<lurker69> http://i.imgur.com/JQuFIKN.jpg
<miha> jutro sasa84
<sasa84> jutroooo ;)
<sasa84> miha, lohk se pohvalm, d mi je ratal namestit wp na stran :P
<miha> bravo sasa84
<sasa84> miha, sej to je sam vaja... sm sprobala kok se to nrdi ipd... sm prvič odprla filezilla, pa une mysql fore itd
<miha> sasa84: bravo
<sasa84> sej se da... niti ni taka znanost
<sasa84> sam učer pa mi je nek zaštekal, preden vpišeš svoj password za stran pa to... kao nek error, dns zjutri pa je šlo normaln naprej
<sasa84> mogoče je tud njim kej štekal
<miha> sasa84: dokler ne znaš, je velka znanost. ne zdj tak govort.
<sasa84> sej sm delala po vodiču :)
<sasa84> ne morš kr tko vedt kaj je treba...
<miha> sasa84: seveda. ampak če ne znaš nč, ti tud vodič ne pomaga
<miha> bod ponosna nase, hekerka :D
<sasa84> ampak je bil zlo dobr vodič!
<miha> sasa84: če bi bil vodič dost, bi vsak to počel
<miha> pa ne
<miha> sasa84: že to, da sploh znaš brat navodila, te kvalificira za hekerko :p
<miha> večina ne zna
<miha> dz0ny: spet sla breza
<dz0ny> mhm upgrade time
<dz0ny> http://blog.lusis.org/blog/2013/08/11/go-for-system-administrators/
<napsy> jutro
<dz0ny> http://blog.lusis.org/blog/2013/08/11/go-for-system-administrators/
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> Ready to work!
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<dz0ny> hm regex mi ne dela
<dz0ny> http://blog.lusis.org/blog/2013/08/11/go-for-system-administrators/
<miha> ma kdo kako idejo, zakaj zdj server na začetku sam napiše grub, pa nč drugega... raid naj bi bil vredu
<miha> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<dz0ny> http://blog.lusis.org/blog/2013/08/11/go-for-system-administrators/
<dz0ny> http://blog.lusis.org/blog/2013/08/11/go-for-system-administrators/
<dz0ny> http://blog.lusis.org/blog/2013/08/11/go-for-system-administrators/
<miha> dz0ny: spammer
<dz0ny> :)
<dz0ny> http://haxit.blogspot.com.au/2013/08/hacking-transcend-wifi-sd-cards.html
<dz0ny> .url
<zdobersek> breza: kickban the spammer!
<breza> Who are you?
<zdobersek> WHAT IF I SAY I'M NOT LIKE THE OTHERS
<miha> hm
<miha> a kdo pozna gpt ?
<miha> dz0ny: ?
<dz0ny> ja nadgradnja mbr
<dz0ny> nimaš več omejitev kolk priamrnih razdelkov imaš
<miha> hm
<dz0ny> pa do nekaj peta so lahko veliki
<dz0ny> bajtov
<miha> nism najbolj zihr kak je sploh inštaliran zdj. ampak pač se ne boota, čeprav raid pravi da je ok
<dz0ny> z grub ročno poženi kernel
<lurker69> http://news.softpedia.com/news/elementary-OS-Luna-0-2-Is-Still-the-Most-Beautiful-Linux-Distro-in-the-World-Screenshot-Tour-374705.shtml?utm_source=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter
<miha> dz0ny: menda Å¡e prompta ni
<dz0ny> hm pol je grub borked
<miha> to sm bral, da pomen, da grub Å¡e mbr ni prebral
<miha> ja
<dz0ny> kaj pa če nardiš network boot
<miha> nism tm
<miha> Å¡ef je v datacentru
<miha> jst se pa počutim nekoristnega
<dz0ny> usb, cdrom
<dz0ny> no v glavnem z drugega medija poženeš grub
<miha> ja bootal je v rescue mode
<miha> ni mi jasn če kej drugače z gpt reinštalirat grub
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> ist je
<dz0ny> princip mislim
<miha> butast se počutim ko na daljavo itak nč ne vem
<dz0ny> http://instantsalacious.com/
<breza> Instant Salacious
<dz0ny> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhrBDcQq2DM
<dz0ny> http://youtube.com/watch?v=PYLHXzhOYeE
<zdobersek> ne dela.
<dz0ny> mhm blocked from youtube
<dz0ny> https://www.gstatic.com/eureka/html/gcp.html
<breza> Generic Html Player for Chromecast
<zdobersek> heeheehee
<zdobersek> It's not a player, it's a streamer.
<dz0ny> ne to je player
<zdobersek> A streaming player.
<dz0ny> it can play locally mounted files
<dz0ny> http://www.economist.com/news/business/21583288-what-googles-browser-has-common-queen-victoria-chrome-rules-web
<breza> Browser wars: Chrome rules the web | The Economist
<breza> EMPIRES rise and fall swiftly on the internet. Google’s Chrome browser, which celebrates its fifth birthday next month, has captured much of the territory of older...
<miha> matr je čudn tole
<dz0ny> kolk je pa star
<zdobersek> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/07/firefox-fights-back-holds-on-to-second-place-in-world-browser-shares/
<breza> Firefox fights back, holds on to second place in world browser share | Ars Technica
<breza> Chrome stays third, nearly a point behind the Mozilla browser.
<miha> dz0ny: http://www.wolfey.si/tmp/gpt.jpg
<zdobersek> am ... ups.
<zdobersek> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2013/05/internet-explorer-10-share-doubles-again-on-the-back-of-windows-7/
<miha> dz0ny: http://velenux.wordpress.com/2012/07/12/grub-failing-to-install-on-debianubuntu-with-gpt-partitions/
<miha> sam zakaj bi zdaj moral dat particijo
<dz0ny> miha: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<dz0ny> kaj to pove
<miha> dz0ny: ej kak se z livecd pol boota iz diska?
<miha> ne da je rescue
<miha> torej /dev/sda1 ?
<dz0ny> preklopiš na disk hd(0,1)
<dz0ny> torej sda = 0
<dz0ny> hd(disk, particija)
<dz0ny> pol pa standardni
<miha>  hm
<dz0ny> lahko daš pa tud chainloader +1
<miha> če grub ne dela, verjetn chainloader ne dela?
<dz0ny> jp
<dz0ny> pol geš hd(tmakjerjeboot mapa)
<dz0ny> pa nastviš kernel pa intrid
<dz0ny> pa zaženeš
<dz0ny> ctrl+x
<dz0ny> pa z cat lahko pogledaš
<dz0ny> kaj je v /boot
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2013/08/davcne_blagajne.aspx
<CrazyLemon> "promet se je močno povečal" - right :D
<CrazyLemon> le kako bi se pri nas ta "promet" močno povečal :)
<idioterna> http://img.ffffound.com/static-data/assets/6/7aad292e163010f11c6017aa4922ae2365f254ce_m.gif
<dz0ny> ce se nebi pol bi bilo neki narobe
<CrazyLemon> no..sej se dejansko ne bi :)
<dz0ny> a is videl ze racun :)
<dz0ny> tam gor so trije cookiji sam za preverit ce je bilo ob pravem casu pa ce je prav token hor
<dz0ny> potem imas pa se potrdilo o plačilu kodirano
<dz0ny> huj ko banka
<CrazyLemon> a veš kako prijetno zgodbo imam o računu!  :)
<dz0ny> do share
<CrazyLemon> na pijači v portorožu, študentka prinese račun
<CrazyLemon> js ga pogledam..ter ga zmečkam
<CrazyLemon> pa ona takoj "ne tega delat" :D
<CrazyLemon> "rabim račun" :D
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> a si pogledal uro?
<CrazyLemon> ne..to je bilo preden so uvedli "nova pravila"
<CrazyLemon> katera so pa itak utter crap :)
<idioterna> ocitno ne, ce se promet ni nic povecal :)
<dz0ny> no jaz sem slišal da uro manipulirajo
<zdobersek> a je tole na LUGOS mailing listi potencialen NPM material?
<dz0ny> it's the same as before
<idioterna> NPM?
<zdobersek> Pirc-Musarjeva
<zdobersek> IP material
<idioterna> a
<idioterna> "informacijska zamascenka"
<idioterna> kokr ji recejo cookie fans
<idioterna> http://jezus.si/
<zdobersek> LOL
<dz0ny> zdobersek: a to je zdej hipster mode da se pošilja na mailing liste?
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ne, en je posredoval na mailing listo
<dz0ny> http://jezus.si/
<dz0ny> http://blog.togo.io/redisphere/how-youporn-uses-redis-sfw-edition
<breza> How YouPorn Uses Redis: SFW Edition -  ::  ToGo
<dz0ny> http://techandfacts.com/injectable-oxygen/
<breza> TechandFacts   » INJECTABLE OXYGEN KEEPS PEOPLE ALIVE WITHOUT BREATHING
<idioterna> https://github.com/mroth/lolcommits
<breza> mroth/lolcommits · GitHub
<breza> lolcommits - Takes a snapshot with your webcam every time you git commit code, and archives a lolcat style image with it.
<dz0ny> http://www.sysaid.com/blog/entry/watch-the-sysadmin-day-movie-trailer-revenge-of-the-sysadmin
<breza> Watch the SysAdmin Day Movie Trailer:  Revenge of the SysAdmin
<breza> For SysAdmin Day 2013, SysAid created a short HILARIOUS movie trailer that combines the Sopranos and daily life dealing with IT tasks and needy end users.
<CrazyLemon> <idioterna> ocitno ne, ce se promet ni nic povecal :) <-- ravno zato je utter crap.. ker je promet še vedno tak kot je bil preden so uvedli ta nova pravila.. pa bi se mogu "povečat" :)
<idioterna> pomoje si ti sam narobe predstavlas cilje in namene
<CrazyLemon> možno
<CrazyLemon> če bi js to uvajal bi uvajal zato da se povečajo prilivi v davčno blagajno.. kar pa verjetno niso njihovi cilji pa nameni :)
<idioterna> najbrz nobenga gostinca ne poznas
<idioterna> k bi ti uturil ene 10 jurjov na leto da skrbis za "resitve"
<dz0ny> ok tale darkatble crashne vsakič ko hočem raw odpret
<idioterna> darktable?
<dz0ny> mhm, lightroom clone for linux
<dz0ny> !g darktable raw crash
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> js uporablam aftershot pro
<idioterna> lightroom bom ko ga bodo za linux nardil
<dz0ny> mja 10mb raw odpira like 3minute
<dz0ny> ne vem kaj bi bilo narobe
<idioterna> a dcraw slucajno klice
<dz0ny> kot fork al kak lib obstaja
<dz0ny> ?
<dz0ny> nc ni videti
<idioterna> dcraw je nek praslovanski raw decoder
<dz0ny> mja 4 jedra nabije do konca :)
<idioterna> probi aftershot pro demo
<idioterna> men super dela
<dz0ny> pol se pa hvalijo da je state of the art RAW editor
<dz0ny> linux to?
<dz0ny> u pa res
<dz0ny> thx
<idioterna> mislm jsm ga kupu no
<idioterna> vcasih se mu je reklo bibble pro
<idioterna> pol ga je pa corel kupu in preimenoval v aftershot pro
<dz0ny> aha no jaz rabim samo levelse popravljat, pa da lahko predlogo shranim
<dz0ny> .ubuntu ia32-libs
<breza> While evaluating our options, using the ia32-libs (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<dz0ny> ffs tepu jih bom
<dz0ny> zakaj za vraga so Å¡li meta paket ven dajat
<dz0ny> .apt libXrender
<breza> libxrender-dev, libxrender1, libxrender1-dbg, libxrender1-udeb
<dz0ny> 2013-07-01 04:03:13 UTC Deleted  Ubuntu Saucy i386  proposed  main  libs  Optional		1:0.9.8-1
<dz0ny> .ubuntu libxrender1
<breza> While evaluating our options, using the libxrender1 (or any of its implementations) we concluded that neither approach would allow us to do what we want in the quality that we would like to see for Ubuntu.
<dz0ny> kaka Å¡tala bo tale saucy ob izidu
<dz0ny> only shuttleworth approved stuff
<miha> dz0ny: važn, da LTS dela. te vmesne so za mazohiste :D
<miha> pa 12.04 bo še dolg delu, tko da majo čas se igrat :D
<dz0ny> mja zdej gredo na neki med rolling release pa stable relase modelom
<miha> pred 14.04 itak brezveze upgrejdat, lahk pa tud 16.04 počakam ane :D
<dz0ny> mhm :)
<dz0ny> sam ker so tako trivialne stvari ven pometal da je groza
<dz0ny> koga je motil tist metapaket res ne vem
<CrazyLemon> a nisi ti Å¡el na arch?
<dz0ny> en je arch en je ubuntu
<dz0ny> namizni / prenosnik
<j4b0> ce ti bo arch nagaju baje oblublajo da bo manjaro bolj "stabilen"
<j4b0> bomo vidl
<dz0ny> ne arch je kul maš aur lahko porpavljaš build
<dz0ny> tle pa tud tega ne morem
<dz0ny> ker so source pobrisal
<dz0ny> potem z equivs
<dz0ny> fejkam odvisnosti
<dz0ny> pa iščem v kateremu paketu se nahaja določen file za saucy
<dz0ny> zdej mam 30 paketov k so flying ducks
<j4b0> sej manjaro ma dostop do AUR
<dz0ny> sej plain arch tud
<dz0ny> govorim o ubuntu
<dz0ny> saucy
<j4b0> aja
<j4b0> ..
<dz0ny> maj obupal grem v win
<sasa84_> ah ja...
<sasa84> miha, http://www.svet24.si/2013/08/pozor-v-evropskih-vodah-riba-ki-poje-testise-in-penis#.Ugi1nBHEqNI.facebook
<Seniorita> POZOR! V evropskih vodah riba, ki poje testise in penis - Svet 24
<Seniorita> »Strokovnjaki so opozorili švedske moške, da imajo na sebi kopalke, saj so odkrili prisotnost rib, ki jedo moškim testise in penise.«
<miha> sasa84: :*
<sasa84> nč :* miha ... raj kopalke nos :P
<miha> a to pomaga?
<idioterna> totally
<idioterna> edin laserske kopalke rabs
<miha> :)
<miha> kaj priporočate kej za backup? tu gledam poln skript ki temeljijo na rsync
<miha> sicer pa še najbolj simpatično je  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Full_System_Backup_with_rsync :p
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Ookla Speedtest - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<CrazyLemon> a ni dovolj rsync?
<miha> verjetno je
<miha> ne vem, prašam
<CrazyLemon> a Seniorita je na novem strežniku ali samo nov host? :)
<miha> že neki časa je na "novem" strežniku, zdj sam reverse dns deloa
<miha> dela
<Gandalfar> miha, jaz tarsnap uporabljam
<j4b0> miha: backintime  prever
<miha> hvala
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/ubuntusi/media/grid
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Slovenija (ubuntusi) on Twitter
<breza> Ubuntu Slovenija (ubuntusi) on Twitter
<breza> The latest from Ubuntu Slovenija (@ubuntusi). Ubuntu.si je spletni portal, namenjen vsem slovenskim uporabnikom sistema Ubuntu. Ščebetanje prek http://t.co/tbPYFhxo. Slovenia
<Seniorita> »The latest from Ubuntu Slovenija (@ubuntusi). Ubuntu.si je spletni portal, namenjen vsem slovenskim uporabnikom sistema Ubuntu. Ščebetanje prek http://t.co/tbPYFhxo. Slovenia«
<CrazyLemon> da faq?
<zdobersek> scebetanje!?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] tomaz.zupan: težave z namestitvijo ubuntu 13.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40588/#p40588
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> to ni point linka
<CrazyLemon> ane!?
<zdobersek> whatevz!
<idioterna> http://img.ffffound.com/static-data/assets/6/71d513442d1b0a40d27d0942f7adda8e7f275f08_m.jpg
<CrazyLemon> a kupi kdo !g smc7004vbr-eu
<Seniorita> SMC Networks - SMC7004VBR EU Barricade™ PRODUCTS ... http://www.smc.com/index.cfm?event=viewLargeImage&localeCode=EN_HUN&pid=927
<CrazyLemon> ?
<CrazyLemon> nikoli uporabljen
<CrazyLemon> nikoli odprt
<CrazyLemon> no..zdaj sem ga odpru :D
<CrazyLemon> zelo majhn routerček
<idioterna> uh umm
<idioterna> ne :)
<CrazyLemon> ima advanced firewall protection!
<idioterna> ja js ne rabm firewall protectiona se ne bojim firewallov
<CrazyLemon> pa hacker attack logging!
<CrazyLemon> kje je saša..ona bo zihr zdaj potrebovala nov router
<miha> never netsex without firewall!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: težave z namestitvijo ubuntu 13.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40589/#p40589
<pitko> dan
<breza> Zdravo, pitko
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Novi bančni trojanec za Linux v divjini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40590/#p40590
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa33P9A5iHs
<Seniorita> Clint Mansell - Dead Reckoning - YouTube
<Seniorita> »*The soundtrack belongs to their rightful owners* SONG: Clint Mansell - Dead Reckoning MOVIE: Smokin' Aces«
<zdobersek> http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/12/4613676/20-injured-at-lg-g2-promotional-event
<breza> 20 injured at ill-conceived LG G2 promotional event | The Verge
<Seniorita> 20 injured at ill-conceived LG G2 promotional event | The Verge
<breza> Looking to capitalize on buzz surrounding its brand new G2, LG held a public event in Seoul Friday where it teased that up to 100 people would walk away with the new flagship smartphone. What it...
<Seniorita> »Looking to capitalize on buzz surrounding its brand new G2, LG held a public event in Seoul Friday where it teased that up to 100 people would walk away with the new flagship smartphone. What it...«
<CrazyLemon> oh god
<zdobersek> why have you forsaken CrazyLemon?
<CrazyLemon> i have not forsaken anyone
<idioterna> roses are red
<idioterna> ie is blue
<idioterna> guy opens google
<idioterna> types in yahoo
<zdobersek> gets bing, becomes king
<lurker69> http://boards.4chan.org/b/res/499294214#p499301986  kdo zna rešit?
<Seniorita> /b/ - Random
<Seniorita> »/b/ is the home of Anonymous, it is where people go to discuss random topics on 4chan.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] tomaz.zupan: Re: težave z namestitvijo ubuntu 13.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40591/#p40591
<andrejz> CrazyLemon a lahko spremeniš drugo povezavo pri "Sodeluj pri prevajanju" v www.nightmonkey.hu ?
<dz0ny> .stran www.nightmonkey.hu
<breza> www.nightmonkey.hu(null) NI dosegljiva.
<dz0ny> ?
<CrazyLemon> andrejz lahko.. tudi ti jo lahko :)
<dz0ny> https://paste.sh/fm5JTr4d#yE0vzfEwMmZbonhJ8Pe1g_DD
<CrazyLemon> http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/
<Seniorita> Nightmonkey
<breza> Nightmonkey
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vidva z miho se morata odločit kateri bot bo izpisal title
<dz0ny> ja a ni pepelak back?
<dz0ny> pepelka
<dz0ny> oz seniorita
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny je ja
<dz0ny> sem že izključil btw
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: http://www.ubuntu.si - Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | "Ubuntu" v brskalniku - https://www.ubuntu.si/ogled/sl/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). |  Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/saucy-13.10 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/
<CrazyLemon> drugič povej da govoriš o ircu andrejz
<dz0ny> sasa84: a Slivnica orng gori al sam mal
<CrazyLemon> sašo sedaj zanima samo Lj in nič druzga :/
<CrazyLemon> :>
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: težave z namestitvijo ubuntu 13.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40592/#p40592
<sasa84> dz0ny, slivnca gori??
<dz0ny> maj sem dobil "pager"
<dz0ny> pa je že mim
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, tišina! :P
<dz0ny> nek travnik je gorel
<sasa84> ne rihtam zase :P
<dz0ny> ne rihtaš sam zase?
<dz0ny> :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pa dejansko greš kdaj kaj gasit ali samo ignoriraš pager? :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: če drugega ni :) danes sem gozdaril
<dz0ny> pri nas jih gre max 5
<dz0ny> gasilcev je pa 12
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny in to pomeni kaj.. nekaj gramov norih gob ter sprehod po gozdu?
<dz0ny> ne to pomen par kubikov lesa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a potekajo že priprave na zimo?
<dz0ny> na verando :)
<dz0ny> tist je že mim
<dz0ny> oz se pripravlja eno leto v naprej
<CrazyLemon> par kubikov lesa za verando? madona..to je pa orng veranda :D
<dz0ny> to veš da je kar nekaj odpadka a ne ?
<dz0ny> v bistvu tud za malo verando rabiš kr veliko lesa
<CrazyLemon> vem ..sam vseeno se mi zdi ogromno
<zdobersek> dz0ny = gasilec?
<dz0ny> dz0ny += gasilec
<CrazyLemon> gasilec, gozdar, veranda maker, SW guru, elektronik, etc.!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> eh verande ne bom delal jaz, bom samo gledal
<dz0ny> pa inovator še lahko dodaš
<dz0ny> da mi Å¡e mal zraste ego :P
<CrazyLemon> :))
<zdobersek> ampak vseen ...
<zdobersek> dz0ny je dobu pager 'SLIVNICA GORI REPORT FOR DUTY'
<zdobersek> pa je reku 'meh'
<zdobersek> ??
<dz0ny> nope to dobijo vsi pol sezmeni kdo gre
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek seriously dude...sam slivnica je..
<CrazyLemon> če bi bil rakek bi mogoče še šel
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> sašo rešvat :P
<dz0ny> na to namiguješ ne ?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> 'ej, tamle neki gori'
<zdobersek> 'ma lej, dans se mi ne da, nekoga druzga dob'
<zdobersek> tko se mente?
<dz0ny> nope, vključ se v gasilsko društvo pa boš zvedu
<zdobersek> moj dedek je bil predsednik gasilskega drustva, tko, mimogrede
<zdobersek> tko da, 'standing on the shoulders of giants' al kok
<CrazyLemon> in še vedno ne veš kako se menijo???? sramota
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] tomaz.zupan: Re: težave z namestitvijo ubuntu 13.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40593/#p40593
<andrejz> dz0ny a ni tako, da se vsi povežete na IRC pa se tam zmente ? :P
<CrazyLemon> irc.pgd.si:7000 ?
<andrejz> tako gredo, kdor se zadnji poveže v chat, mora it gasit :P
<andrejz> dz0ny je pa op pa jih lahko dol meče po potrebi ;)
<zdobersek> enkrat na teden majo vfire drill
<andrejz> po moje ma dz0ny prednost pri gašenju, ker zna firewall naštimat ;9
<andrejz> bbl
<dz0ny> http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/10/microsoft-doesnt-want-to-admit-windows-rt-is-dead/
<breza> Microsoft Doesn’t Want To Admit Windows RT Is Dead  |  TechCrunch
<breza> Microsoft is in a tough spot. Windows RT is all but dead in the water. But Microsoft has approximately a zillion and a half Surface RT tablets collecting dust..
<Seniorita> Microsoft Doesn’t Want To Admit Windows RT Is Dead | TechCrunch
<Seniorita> »Microsoft is in a tough spot. Windows RT is all but dead in the water. But Microsoft has approximately a zillion and a half Surface RT tablets collecting dust in warehouses. And so Ballmer and Co. continued its ignorant fight against Apple and the far more successful iPad with another TV spot that..«
<dz0ny> whois microsoft.com :P
<dz0ny> Server Name: MICROSOFT.COM.ARE.GODDAMN.PIGFUCKERS.NET.NS-NOT-IN-SERVICE.COM
<zdobersek> Microsoft denies: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MLry6Cn_D4
<Seniorita> Hitler says NEIN for 10 minutes - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Download ringtone: http://atowncrime.blogspot.com/«
<zdobersek> (posneto v slovenski podruznici podjetja Microsoft)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny da hell? :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Firefox To Remain Default Browser in Ubuntu 13.10  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/oU_YV6ajViw/firefox-to-remain-default-browser-in-ubuntu-13-10
<dz0ny> http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9241524/Steven_J._Vaughan_Nichols_Microsoft_Bing_bang_bungles_local_search tldr; Windows 8.1 Bing passes local PC searches to advertisers
<Seniorita> Steven J. Vaughan-Nichols: Microsoft Bing-bang-bungles local search - Computerworld
<Seniorita> »Search in Windows 8.1, now in preview, will use Bing to deliver targeted ads, even when you're just searching local drives.«
<CrazyLemon> MS ripping off features as always
<dz0ny> :p
<dz0ny> tko za une win loverje k se bodo bunil
<zdobersek> BING IS DA THING
<dz0ny> musk ma cez 40 min pogovor
<dz0ny> o tem kaj je hyperlop
<zdobersek> aja, on.
<dz0ny> bo kdo gledala?
<CrazyLemon> -a
<zdobersek> bo gledala limona.
<CrazyLemon> ma niti ne.. musk ne bo nič novega povedal
<CrazyLemon> tesla is selling like crazy and we have shitloads of money
<CrazyLemon> to je summary :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: are you in the loop at all?
<zdobersek> glede tega, kaj bo danes predstavu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i'm in hyper loop
<CrazyLemon> en bo predstavu nič
<CrazyLemon> ne*
<zdobersek> ne, nc ne bo naredu
<zdobersek> ker nima casa.
<zdobersek> go bing it.
<msev> elementaryos je zunj, sj zgleda kr kul ampak ma pomoje mint več bombončkov :D
<msev> že ime pove ane :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny čez dve minuti naj bi se začel event
<CrazyLemon> a me linkaš prosim :D
<zdobersek> bing it?
<CrazyLemon> suck it?
<CrazyLemon> :)
<dz0ny> http://embed.scribblelive.com/Embed/v5.aspx?Id=168956&ThemeId=5673#
<Seniorita> Live coverage: Elon Musk's 'Hyperloop' plans, 2 p.m. today | Liveblog live blogging
<Seniorita> »Get the latest updates and reactions as billionaire entrepreneur Elon Musk reveals his plans for a next-generation transit alternative he calls the "Hyperloop," starting at 2 p.m. today.«
<zdobersek> sam vprasam.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny bussines insider pravi da se je event začel
<dz0ny> hm no idea
<zdobersek> insiderji brez pojma
<CrazyLemon>  BitTorrent packet goes to a bar and asks for beer. Everyone in the bar who already has a beer gives him a sip.
<zdobersek> true story.
<dz0ny> RIAA comes and demads that he pays compensation to every pub in the world and pukes to each glass he drank from.
<CrazyLemon> ta hyperloop zgleda kot subway with magnets
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon = Mr. Musk?
<zdobersek> CAN IT BE TRUE?!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek please
<CrazyLemon> call me Elon
<zdobersek> CrazyElonM!
<zdobersek> vse jasno!
<CrazyLemon> sam si potreboval kr neki časa
<zdobersek> CrazyElonM: HIT ME WITH YOUR MONEY
<dz0ny> money?
<dz0ny> i want to space
<CrazyLemon> i'll hit your paypal <d0h>
<dz0ny> .imdb 2048
<dz0ny> .film 2048
<dz0ny> .imdb 2046
<breza> 2046 (2004) - 7.4(✋ 31,448) (RT 85) http://imdb.com/title/tt0212712
<breza> He was a writer. He thought he wrote about the future but it really was the past. In his novel, a mysterious train left for 2046 every once in a while...
<dz0ny> http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/hyperloop
<Seniorita> Hyperloop | Blog | Tesla Motors
<Seniorita> »When the California &ldquo;high speed&rdquo; rail was approved, I was quite disappointed, as I know many others were too.«
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-13
<dz0ny_> https://github.com/chrisallenlane/cheat
<Seniorita> chrisallenlane/cheat · GitHub
<Seniorita> »cheat allows you to create and view interactive cheatsheets on the command-line. It was designed to help remind *nix system administrators of options for commands that they use frequently, but not frequently enough to remember.«
<miha> dobro jutro
<miha> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, miha
<miha> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<zdobersek> moski s skirojem!
<zdobersek> http://www.24ur.com/pozar-na-dunajski-unicil-dva-lokala-vpleten-tudi-moski-s-skirojem.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Požar na Dunajski uničil dva lokala. Vpleten tudi moški s skirojem?
<Seniorita> »Požar za poslovno stavbo Mercatorja na Dunajski cesti v Ljubljani je uničil dva gostinska lokala. Pogasili so ga gasilci, dogodek pa preiskujejo kriminalisti.«
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Hej zdobersek, lepo te je videti!
<zdobersek> breza: ko bi le lahko enako rekel zate.
<breza> Why don't you like the taste?
<miha> breza AI
<breza> Ai, I am glad to have met you.
<miha> breza ia fhtagn
<breza> I like those things too.
<napsy> lp
<miha> lp
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: dan, what's with 11 o' clock
<dz0ny_> to je budilka al kaj :P
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ naah :) sam naključje
<miha> ni naključij
<CrazyLemon> seveda so
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/golan/status/366736476987334656
<Seniorita> Twitter / golan: Amazing. Undersea cables are ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<miha> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1150381_543040229084321_2018971785_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> avtor bi se lahk potrudu pa bi dal iWater meni..ne pa iPhone :/
<miha> :D
<miha> perfect with Apple iJuice
<miha> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/posiljka-z-belim-prahom-na-ljubljanski-obcini/315209
<Seniorita> Pošiljka z belim prahom na ljubljanski občini :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Na naslov Mestne občine Ljubljana je prispela pošiljka, iz katere se je pri odpiranju vsul bel prah. Naslovljena naj bi bila na župana Zorana Jankovića. Policija preiskuje okoliščine.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: težave z namestitvijo ubuntu 13.04  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40594/#p40594
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: Novi bančni trojanec za Linux v divjini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40595/#p40595
<dz0ny_> ma kdo siol tv?
<miha> mam siol tvin
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrejZ: Re: Novi bančni trojanec za Linux v divjini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40596/#p40596
<CrazyLemon> http://www.engadget.com/2013/08/13/cheapcast-app-chromecast/
<Seniorita> Cheapcast app turns your Android device into a Chromecast (video)
<Seniorita> »Glowing Chromecast reviews have come in from all angles, but what if you didn't get an order in and missed out on the sold-out dongles? If you have an«
<CrazyLemon> http://mtb-forum.si/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=148280
<Seniorita> mtb-forum.si * tabla.mtb.si • Poglej temo - Ukradena kolesa iz trgovine Funsports LJ
<CrazyLemon> najcenejše kolo je 2.8k €
<idioterna> a jih pocen prodajajo
<CrazyLemon> lol.. dz0ny_ si gledal pain & gain'
<CrazyLemon> Bilko to je film zate :D
<zdobersek> .imdb pain & gain
<breza> Laugh at My Pain (2011) - 6.7(✋ 1,516) (RT 71) http://imdb.com/title/tt1999192
<breza> N/A
<zdobersek> .imdb pain & gain 2013
<breza> Laugh at My Pain (2011) - 6.7(✋ 1,516) (RT 71) http://imdb.com/title/tt1999192
<breza> N/A
<CrazyLemon> .imdb pain and gain
<zdobersek> .imdb pain gain 2013
<CrazyLemon> its dead
<dz0ny_> film pain and gain
<dz0ny_> .film pain and gain
<zdobersek> 6.8 je ocena
<zdobersek> R U KIDDING ME
<dz0ny_> ping
<breza> Yes, master?
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Živjo, zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> najprej igralka pravi da je iz transilvanije..nato dvakrat omeni "pi..a" :D  podnapisi pa omenjajo enkrat "pvsda" drugič "msda"
<zdobersek> a je omenila besedo PIZDA?
<zdobersek> recite bobu bob. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtOrZQuo2J8
<Seniorita> SVETLANA O PURITANSKIH ČASIH www.vest.si - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Svetlana Makarovič je spregovorila tudi o kletvicah, o preklinjanju v slovenskem jeziku, o puritanskih časih in brizgalni brizgi. http://www.vest.si Video Ka...«
<andrejz> da malo PR naredim http://goo.gl/d0gQO4
<dz0ny_> nice
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Novi bančni trojanec za Linux v divjini  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40597/#p40597
<j4b0> andrejz: (samo zanima me) kaj zdaj to pomeni. Maš kakšne privilegije ?
<CrazyLemon> seveda..dobu bo ubuntu edge
<j4b0> tega noben ne bo dobu
<j4b0> na žalost
<CrazyLemon> on bo..ker je ubuntu member and certified
<CrazyLemon> tko da z malo truda boš tudi ti dobu certifikat
<CrazyLemon> pa ubuntu edge
<andrejz> jap
<andrejz> vsi certified memberji dobijo zastonj ubuntu edge
<andrejz> samo prostovoljni prispevek 830 $ plačaš :)
<CrazyLemon> 685*
<CrazyLemon> ne zaslužiš si tistega certifikata :P
<andrejz> lol
<andrejz> j4b0: maš nekaj privilegijev
<dz0ny_> shuttle ti bo segel v roko
<andrejz> poleg tega papirja (to je zdaj novo) dobiš še volilno pravico za community council
<andrejz> pa blog se ti lahko na planet.ubuntu.com objavlja, če želiš
<dz0ny_> pa 5 minut njegove pozornosti maš
<andrejz> jap, pa to
<andrejz> točno podpisan papirček
<andrejz> j4bo - tukaj si preberi pod benefits
<andrejz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership
<Seniorita> Membership - Ubuntu Wiki
<andrejz> *ročno podpisan
<CrazyLemon> pa sediš v prvi vrsti ko odprejo hyperloop med LA ter SF
<andrejz> o tem pa nič ne vem
<andrejz> zdaj pa hit prevajat, da še ostali dobite ta papriček
<andrejz> al pa kaj drugega
<zdobersek> pilko ze gre po tej poti
<yang> v naselju zbiramo trdo plastiko (zamaske) cza invalidno osebo ce zeli biti kdo dobrodelen jih lahko dostavi meni
<zdobersek> hyperpoop
<zdobersek> hihihi
<yang> dost so ze nabral
<idioterna> http://www.smbc-comics.com/comics/20130813.png
<lynxlynxlynx> gentleman's rant bo spet :D
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/a-kultura-ji-pravis.jpg
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Mark Shuttleworth ‘Not Giving Up’ On Hitting $32m Ubuntu Edge Goal  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/wexlFRXiFMA/mark-shuttleworth-not-giving-up-on-reaching-ubuntu-edge-goal-yet
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0KbXH_u_bc
<Seniorita> Thingstarter: Better Homeless Signs - YouTube
<Seniorita> »SUBSCRIBE to Above Average Network: http://bit.ly/LlHUTM Like us on FACEBOOK: http://on.fb.me/MfBtki Follow us on TWITTER @AboveAverage: http://bit.ly/XFiEe3...«
<zdobersek> not cool.
<CrazyLemon> agreed.. they will not make any money for $15/sign
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> wiii zdobersek, k sm Å¡la mim "cela" sem se spomnla nate <3
<CrazyLemon> spomnila si se na zdobersek in si Å¡la mimo?
<CrazyLemon> a bereš ti to zdobersek ?
<CrazyLemon> ti pa ji nonstop virtualno kavo kuhaš..
<zdobersek> berem, CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: spomnila se je name <3
<sasa84> zdobersek, CrazyLemon je pač Jellylemon
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-14
<dz0ny_> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, dz0ny_
<dz0ny_> zadnja cvetka, če hočeš pognati 32bit program rabiš 32bitni bash :P
<idioterna> ne.
<idioterna> why would you?
<dz0ny_> ja tko prav en package maintainer :P
<idioterna> aja s takimi se pa ni za kregat ja
<sasa84> juhuuuu
 * sasa84 pristavi đezvico za zdobersek 
<Matthai> idioterna, http://www.breaknenter.org/projects/inception/
<Seniorita> Inception | Break & Enter
<Seniorita> »Inception is a FireWire physical memory manipulation and hacking tool exploiting IEEE 1394 SBP-2 DMA. The tool can unlock (any password accepted) and escalate privileges to Administrator/root on al...«
<Matthai> zadeva dela tudi v Ubuntuju...
<napsy> http://www.24ur.com/novice/it/foto-in-video-je-lahko-elektronski-butler-boljsi-od-pravega-natakarja.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - FOTO in VIDEO: Je lahko elektronski butler boljši od pravega natakarja?
<Seniorita> »Ste že imeli težave z natakarji, ker so bili neprijazni, ali pa se v tujini z natakarjem niste mogli sporazumeti, ker ni govoril vam znanega jezika? Rešitev je na dlani. Dobesedno. Elektronski natakar Geoffrey je plod slovenskega znanja in tehnologije in lahko govori vse jezike.«
<napsy> mal samopromocije :)
<Matthai> napsy, to si ti razvijal?
<napsy> tut ja
<Matthai> čestitke
<Sky[x]> super produkt
<Sky[x]> sam tale ki je v prispevku se mi zdi ful neprirpavlen :)
<Sky[x]> ali pa samo govorec ni :)
<Sky[x]> lahko bi si pogledal ksno predavanje od torija da vem kako se predstavlajo/razlagajo stvari
<dz0ny_> meh
<idioterna> Matthai: ja, SBP-2 dela povsod
<idioterna> Matthai: to je za masine ki dovolijo bus mastering katerikoli napravi
<dz0ny_> http://meetlima.com/launch/
<Seniorita> Lima: the brain of your devices
<Seniorita> »Lima makes your devices one. Enlarge your iPhone. Meet instant file sending. Get away from PRISM.«
<Matthai> idioterna, ampak... to so praktično vse mašine, ne?
<Matthai> kako to sploh omejiš? programsko?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> mislm
<idioterna> tudi ja ampak vecina masin zna omejevat busmastering
<Matthai> kako pa to narediš?
<idioterna> caki
<idioterna> Matthai: ne najdem zdej, obstaja pci-e device k je namenjen securityju
<idioterna> Matthai: pci bus mastering je nujen za dma
<dz0ny_> http://www.spacex.com/news/2013/06/14/grasshopper-completes-highest-leap-date
<idioterna> in ce medtem ko poskusas bit unauthorized bus master kdorkoli pulla pine izgubis pci coherency
<idioterna> in potem pci kontroler ponovi mastering arbitration
<Matthai> ok, ok, tule rabim malo normalne razlage :-)
<idioterna> pci bus je a bunch of pins
<idioterna> vsak pci device ma par lastnih pinov do kontrolerja
<idioterna> vecina busa je pa skupnega
<Matthai> razumem
<idioterna> vsak k se hoce pogovarjat z memory kontrolerjem mora bit bus master
<Matthai> zato lahko komunicirajo med sabo
<idioterna> ker gre komunikacija skoz iste pine
<idioterna> in takrat noben drug device ne sme nic
<idioterna> ker pac polomi signal
<idioterna> to je "bus error"
<idioterna> ki ga vcasih dobis
<idioterna> no in naceloma se ves cas ve kdo sme bit bus master pa kdo ne more bit
<idioterna> pred pci-e je bil recimo soundcard->memory->disk en tak path k je pogosto postal problematicen
<idioterna> k je blo bandwidtha cist zadost, potem so se pa tepl za bus mastering in so se bufferji zafilal
<idioterna> in je "preskakval"
<Matthai> razumem. Ampak po defaultu lahko PCI naprava pač dostopa do memory controllerja (MMU) oziroma do RAM-a, kar pomeni, da lahko mimo CPUja oz. OS-a bere/piše po RAM-u
<Matthai> obstaja celo ena PCI karica, ki ti RAM dumpne na vgrajen SD card
<Matthai> in temu se ne moreš izognit?
<dz0ny_> ja locked memory regions, xbox je bil prvi ki je mel nekaj podobnega. Recimo da je amd zdej dal se kaj več v SB za ta nove konzole :P
<yang> http://www.virostatiq.com/data/ljubljana-building-ages/
<Matthai> dz0ny_, pa te locked memory regions so strojno zaklenjene potem?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: YOU ARE LATE
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nope..i'm always on time
<pitko> dan
<breza> Živjo, pitko
<pitko> k je ubuntu os za telefone že taka sabilna verzija da se da uporablat :) k grem p nexusa
<pitko> po*?
<CrazyLemon> boš vidu ko ga daš gor na nexusa :)
<pitko> cc :D
<zdobersek> CC
<zdobersek> gcc? clang?
<dz0ny_> ninja
<zdobersek> nope.
<zdobersek> ninja ~ make
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Ookla Speedtest - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha> !g test
<dz0ny_> ping
<breza> At once
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Thank you very much.
<pitko> haha :)
<pitko> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<miha> matr neki server zeza. kr ustavi se, brez da bi kej blo v logih pametnega.
<dz0ny_> ram, matična ...
<dz0ny_> hp or dell?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.washington.edu/news/2013/08/13/wireless-devices-go-battery-free-with-new-communication-technique/
<zdobersek> windows or linux?
<Sky[x]> miha: ram/disk ? :)
<miha> Sky[x]: ne vem nc
<miha> se
<miha> zdobersek: linux
<zdobersek> miha: huh, y not windows?
<miha> no no no
<zdobersek> GOOD
<zdobersek> THEN MORE WINDOWS FOR US
<idioterna> windows are great
<idioterna> for hanging up the phone permanently, for suicides, for growing pot
<miha> Steve: This is iHouse.  Bill: But it has no Windows?!   Steve: Exactly!
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Ookla Speedtest - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<zdobersek> botsnack
<breza> That's very nice of you!
<zdobersek> breza: OH STOP IT YOU FATTY
<breza> Okay I'll stop, for now.
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Ookla Speedtest - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha> botsnack
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<CrazyLemon> edge @ $ 10mio
<idioterna> with 2 minutes to go
<idioterna> so... wanna bet? :)
<CrazyLemon> bet on what?
<idioterna> ja da bo great success
<CrazyLemon> if failure is great success
<miha> !g success
<Seniorita> Success - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Success
<idioterna> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/av0nrYM_460sa.gif
<idioterna> that's success.
<idioterna> in every possible way.
<miha> kul
<yang> idiot po cem potreba po ubuntu telefonih ?
<yang> zadevo morjo najprej razviti sele poten zna biti uporabna za uporabnike
<miha> pa saj kot market research ni to slabo.... 10 miljonov folk da v predprodaji za ubuntu telefon. menda se bo že kirmu kitajcu za tak denar splačal
<CrazyLemon> point je..da teh 20k ljudi ki so prispevali.. ne bodo kupili kitajsko sranje ampak tisti kakovost ki jo obljublja canonical
<CrazyLemon> tisto*
<idioterna> yang: men je vseen js bi sam gadget meu za tinkerat
<yang> ce bo kdo sploh kaj dobil...baje shuttleworth kupuje novo jahto
<idioterna> ja mislm ce je ubuntu jahta se mi s tem ne zdi nc narobe
<idioterna> no loh je tut debian jahta
<miha> :D
<miha> debian stable jahta
<CrazyLemon> če bi bila debian.. bi bila bl slow ampak stable
<idioterna> to je verjetn pol bl podmornca
<yang> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ampak full of fancy features!
<idioterna> mhm
<CrazyLemon> head up display npr!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<idioterna> pancake avtomat
<yang> dobr jst vidm zadevo kot dokgorocno start se za druge porte razen ubuntuja tko da zna bit zanimivo kaj bobizslo iz tega
<idioterna> kero zadevo
<yang> ja tej telefoni
<yang> ce bo delal ubuntu gor bodo uporabni se za klone
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi ti rad vidu..puppy low budget smart phone? :>
<CrazyLemon> with just 256MB ram?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> znajo biti alternativa androidu
<miha> a ne bi blo fejst met kak virtualbox na android
<CrazyLemon> miha ne :)
<CrazyLemon> yang oni po moje ciljajo na drug trg
<CrazyLemon> business :)
<miha> CrazyLemon: kak ne
<CrazyLemon> miha zakaj ja
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Ookla Speedtest - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha> l8rz
<miha> !g test
<Seniorita> Ookla Speedtest - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<lurker69> http://top-hat-sec.com/forum/index.php?topic=3097.0
<Seniorita> Microsoft Whois records have been hacked...
<Seniorita> »Microsoft Whois records have been hacked...«
<idioterna> hacked ja
<idioterna> k je res tezko registrirat dns server k se zacne z microsoft.com
<yang> mah to delajo ze leta
<CrazyLemon> in vedno enaki vnosi :/
<dz0ny_> to lahko tud ti nardis
<idioterna> mogoce bom k bom spet 4 leta str
<lurker69> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/83473561/ ka tole ruska tundra pa zima tam dela?
<Seniorita> And You Thought Your Drive To Work Sucked - Video
<Seniorita> »In Soviet Russia, the roads ride you.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ microsoft.com.can.suck.ubuntu.si ?? :)
<yang> dzony  a vremensko prognozo bi lahk integriral v bota
<dz0ny_> yang: na kaj točno
<yang> ja sej je samo ena napoved za celotno slovenijo
<dz0ny_> maš v ang za kraje
<dz0ny_> samo to ni tocno
<yang> ...jutri bodo zameti do nizin. nadlednji dan pa pricakujemo soncno vreme do +40 stopinj
<yang> dah od arsita uporabi
<yang> sparsa naj tisto vrstico not
<miha685089> !g test
<Seniorita> Ookla Speedtest - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<Sky[x]> lp
<miha685089> lp
<miha685089> botsnack
<breza> Thanks for the treat!
<miha685089> :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1926-1: SPICE vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1926-1/
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/Zaslonska%20slika%202013-08-14%2018%3A25%3A11.png
<dz0ny_> ?
<CrazyLemon> avto AC :D
<CrazyLemon> iz leta '7smth
<miha685089> !g sulejman
<Seniorita> Sulejman I. - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sulejman_I.
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] UBUNTU!! Y U NO MEME APP?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/M2unBdXTg1E/ubuntu-y-u-no-meme-app
<yang> !sulejman burek bs3
<yang> nema ga
<miha685089> se prav navadu gledat to na tv turki znajo zajfnco narest
<yang> tip nardi superbburek
<miha685089> mehiske so dolgcas
<miha685089> !g sulejman burek bs3
<Seniorita> Burek :: Forumi :: - Teme u kojima se pominje - auto http://forum.burek.com/tagged/313477/auto/;start=1450
<dz0ny_> http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/08/14/meet-the-dread-pirate-roberts-the-man-behind-booming-black-market-drug-website-silk-road/
<Seniorita> Meet The Dread Pirate Roberts, The Man Behind Booming Black Market Drug Website Silk Road - Forbes
<Seniorita> »Increasingly sophisticated anonymitytools have created a bustling onlinenarcotics market and everything thatgoes with it: turf wars, illegal guns, attackson competitors--and one philosophyspewing,multimillionaire drug lord:the Dread Pirate Roberts.«
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, a ima kdo tu 13.04 64-bit in mu dropbox dela brezhibno?
<dz0ny_> 13.10 dela ok
<R33D3M33R> meni na Win dela ok, v 13.04 pa zašteka med downloadom/uploadom
<R33D3M33R> in potem večno synca
<R33D3M33R> sem izbrisal začasne datoteke, na novo namestil dropbox pa nič ne pomaga
<R33D3M33R> še zanimivost: v službi imam nameščen skoraj identičen sistem in dela brezhibno
<R33D3M33R> preizkusil sem sync preko wireless in žične povezave, ne pomaga
<R33D3M33R> vzporedno sem pognal speedtest ... hitrosti so take kot morajo biti
<R33D3M33R> nič ne uploadam ali downloadam
<R33D3M33R>  5265 andrej    20   0 2420m 168m  18m S 123,0  2,1   5:35.84 dropbox
<R33D3M33R> mi pa žre nenormalno velik odstotek CPU
<R33D3M33R> in veliko RAMa
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ zanimiv članek :)
<R33D3M33R> evo, pobrisal .dropbox-cache in stvar pride do 7.5 MB potem pa spet zašteka
<miha685089> cer win
<win9> cer
<miha685089> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<dz0ny_> cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max ?
<dz0ny_> R33D3M33R: kaj pa daily build drpboxa?
<CrazyLemon> https://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aeNGzYj_700b_v2.jpg
<CrazyLemon> :DD
<miha685089> :)
<R33D3M33R> dz0ny_:
<R33D3M33R> cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max
<R33D3M33R> 787662
<R33D3M33R> nameščen imam pa 2.2.13
<R33D3M33R> zdaj sem ene parkrat restartal in je vse syncalo
<R33D3M33R> vsaj upam da :)
<dz0ny_> moj je na 1214204
<dz0ny_> to sam mi lavfa tako btsync kot dropbox
<dz0ny_> zato sem moral povečat
<R33D3M33R> to je default vrednost, aja, dropbox mapa je pa na ntfsju
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1927-1: libimobiledevice vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1927-1/
<dz0ny_> hm mogoče zna bit kaj to potem
<R33D3M33R> no, bomo videli kako se bo 2.2.13 obnesel
<R33D3M33R> omg: https://www.humblebundle.com/
<Seniorita> Humble Origin Bundle (pay what you want and help charity)
<R33D3M33R> wtf?
<R33D3M33R> od kdaj so EA games humble?
<dz0ny_> http://lists.blender.org/pipermail/bf-committers/2013-August/041483.html
<Seniorita> [Bf-committers] Steam-powered Blender
<CrazyLemon> Please note: most Humble Origin Bundle games are only available on Windows.
<zdobersek> Shitty Bundle
<R33D3M33R> a niso vse windows only?
<CrazyLemon> v tem primeru so ja :)
<R33D3M33R> zdobersek: +1
<R33D3M33R> pa so se prodali hudiču
<zdobersek> aha, Origin, the brand new EA shit
<CrazyLemon> Å¡koda :)
<zdobersek> tud charity nabor je out-of-order
<zdobersek> ni EFF itd.
<R33D3M33R> dead space pa mirrors edge sta kul drugače ... :)
<zdobersek> Average purchase:$4.55
<zdobersek> se jim ze vraca :>
<R33D3M33R> ja, kao vse je za charity ...
<R33D3M33R> bullshit
<R33D3M33R> to je pač marketinška fora
<R33D3M33R> le določene igre so na voljo na steamu, ostale pa na originu
<R33D3M33R> tak te lockajo na origin pa Å¡e lepe se naredijo, ker podpirajo charity
<miha685089> kaj se tolk bunte.. veljavna multiplayer koda za 1$
<miha685089> kaj bi se radi
<miha685089> al ka
<zdobersek> .yt braveheart freedom
<breza> Braveheart - Freedom / The Execution Bannockburn(7 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gXApvgxQH0 ♥707 ▶303,011
<R33D3M33R> miha685089: saj nima veze koliko stane koda
<R33D3M33R> bmk za kodo ...
<R33D3M33R> nekoč so pri humble bundle izjavili, da bodo ostali humble
<R33D3M33R> pa nič več niso DRM free
<R33D3M33R> pa kar naenkrat so začeli podpirati mega založniške hiše
<R33D3M33R> pa tak naprej
<R33D3M33R> skratka, dosegli so novo dno
<miha685089> !g freedom is not free
<Seniorita> Freedom isn't free - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freedom_isn't_free
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel KDE SC 4.11  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40598/#p40598
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Izšel je KDE SC 4.11  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40598/#p40598
<msev> tale KDE connect je res hud
<msev> povezava z androidom, upam da bojo drugi DE-ji tut kj podobnga naredil
<msev> al pa če bi bla kšna taka aplikacija na voljo, k bi povsod delala :D
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R to pa je novica! :p
<CrazyLemon> LTS - podprt bo dve leti.. to pa je lts ja :p
<dz0ny_> kaj pa je to?
<dz0ny_> aja sej to zna airdroid
<dz0ny_> The New York Times (NYT) experienced a lengthy outage on Wednesday that a source close to the matter said appeared to be caused by a cyber attack.
<dz0ny_> Read more: http://www.foxbusiness.com/technology/2013/08/14/new-york-times-site-experiences-major-outage/#ixzz2byabDnRv
<Seniorita> Source: New York Times Website Hit by Cyber Attack | Fox Business
<Seniorita> »The corporate and media sites of The New York Times were experiencing a major outage on Wednesday afternoon.«
<dz0ny_> sam lisici ni za verjet
<CrazyLemon> oni pravijo da je "internal issue"
<CrazyLemon> pa članke so dali na FB :)
<CrazyLemon> v down timeu
<dz0ny_> a, kul
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: glede na običajni 6 mesečni cikel je definitivno lts :)
<R33D3M33R> drugače pa se nekaj pogovarjajo, da bi bili major releasi na 3 mesece!
<CrazyLemon> lol :D ful bodo major :D
<R33D3M33R> pač manj bodo testirali :)
<R33D3M33R> torej master branch bo kao "rolling release"
<R33D3M33R> namesto 5 minor releasov pa bosta pač 2
<R33D3M33R> torej nekak gredo po poti firefoxa s številčenjem
<R33D3M33R> ampak za take mikro release pa ne bom tako dolgih novic pisal :P
<zdobersek> brilliant.
<zdobersek> profiliram top 500 spletnih strani.
<zdobersek> polno pornjakov.
<zdobersek> v sosednji sobi pa oca, ki bi lahko vsak trenutek planil sem.
<dz0ny_> sine kaj gledaš? the awkward moment
<zdobersek> sine, posti se malo racunalnik svojemu ocetu.
<dz0ny_> ja to je dober trenutek, za predlog po povečanju hitrosti :P
<dz0ny_> http://www.theverge.com/2013/8/13/4618870/nasa-graphic-earth-possible-asteroid-danger zanimivo
<Seniorita> NASA illustrates Earth's frightening chances of an asteroid collision | The Verge
<Seniorita> »Earth is sitting in the path of more than 1,400 asteroids that could potentially cause significant damage, but according to NASA we likely won't see any of them smash violently into our planet...«
<dz0ny_> http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=your-thoughts-can-release-abilities-beyond-normal-limits
<Seniorita> Your Thoughts Can Release Abilities Beyond Normal Limits: Scientific American
<Seniorita> »Better vision, stronger muscles—expectations can have surprising effects, research finds«
<R33D3M33R> btw: če bo kdo testiral prevode: so bili ravno zbuildani tako da jih bo mogoče namestiti šele čez kako uro ali pa kaj podobnega
<dz0ny_> lol http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/428372/august-06-2013/stephest-colbchella--013---daft-punk-d
<Seniorita> StePhest Colbchella '013 - Daft Punk'd - The Colbert Report - 2013-06-08 - Video Clip | Comedy Central
<Seniorita> »Stephen gets lucky with a Daft Punk recording.«
<lynxlynxlynx> namesto opozorila o piškotkih: "To access h33t from UK use OPERA browser's built-in free proxy: Settings > Preferences > Webpages > Opera Turbo > ON ... works for all blocked sites, kat and TPB too!"
<CrazyLemon> a to je nov izgovor za gled pr0na? profiliram top 500 spletnih strani?
<CrazyLemon> ogled*
<pitko> Zdle bo enki poletleu čez okn arrrr ! ..
<pitko> neki*
<pitko> zakaj ljudje puščajo staro dokumentacijo na strani -.-
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Football Manager 2014 Hits Steam, Supports Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Z9QuOv88nhk/football-manager-2014-linux-pre-order
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-15
<miha685089> !g test
<Seniorita> Speedtest.net by Ookla - The Global Broadband Speed Test http://www.speedtest.net/
<miha685089> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, miha685089
<miha685089> botsnack
<breza> Om nom nom!
<dz0ny_> miha685089: http://android-developers.blogspot.com.au/2013/08/some-securerandom-thoughts.html [	Google confirms Java and OpenSSL crypto PRNG on Android are broken]
<Seniorita> Some SecureRandom Thoughts | Android Developers Blog
<miha685089> hvala! zoprno tole. securerandom je najbolj kriticen del vsega :(
<miha685089> dzony mislis da tale fix pomaga?
<dz0ny_> miha685089: eni kerneli imajo slabo narjen urandom
<Sky[x]> miha685089, si ze ugotovil kaj je bilo s serverjem ?
<miha685089> ne. zdj dela. kernel in raid al pa kabli
<miha685089> nimam pojma
<miha685089> dz0ny kriza je to. brez randoma nima nic smisla
<miha685089> jst sm bil vedno sumnicav do securerandom. sam nism vedel kaj sploh lahko
<dz0ny_> hm lol http://screencloud.net/v/cO9e
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 11:44:29 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<miha> sasa84: jutro
<zdobersek> dan
<breza> Zdravo, zdobersek
<zdobersek> o hai breza
<j4b0> dan
<breza> Dober dan, j4b0
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Živjo, sasa84
<sasa84> živjo miha
<sasa84> ooo zdobersek, moj zlati fant! <3
<sasa84> večer
<sasa84> čer
<sasa84> dober večer
<sasa84> a na to pa ne pali breza ?
<pitko> dan
<breza> Hej pitko, lepo te je videti!
<zdobersek> o hai sasa84
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Our Favourite Ubuntu 13.10 Wallpaper Entries So Far  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/rQ7at01fO9k/ubuntu-wallpaper-13-10-picks
<dz0ny_> grr ko bi vsaj yt mel cele sete
<dz0ny_> http://lineup.bonnaroo.com/band/foals me wants
<Seniorita> Foals at Bonnaroo 2013
<Seniorita> »See who's playing Bonnaroo 2013, which of your friends are going, and pick your own favorites.«
<dz0ny_> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWF33QFbwcg
<Seniorita> Lemon - Pussydrop [Official Video] - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The official music video for Lemon - Pussydrop © Lemon 2013 Pussydrop (single) is out as a FREE DOWNLOAD on the 5th August from: http://lemonyworld.bandcamp....«
<dz0ny_> kick ass 2 ost btw :)
<miha> dz0ny_: Å¡e enkrat hvala za link, popravu svoj app, pa Å¡e na drugih kanalih sem zgledal aktualen
<miha> :D
<dz0ny_> :P np
<miha> grdo je to.. kdo ve kolk so pr NSA dobl zarad tea
<miha> tega
<miha> :D
<miha> bastards
<miha> Google is evil
<CrazyLemon> google rox
<dz0ny_> miha: se neki zate https://code.google.com/p/bletchley/
<Seniorita> bletchley - A collection of practical application cryptanalysis tools - Google Project Hosting
<miha> hvala. čeprav ne vem, kak naj to uporabim
<miha> dz0ny_: keep me informed :$
<miha> lp
<sasa84> o hai zdobersek
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Hej sasa84, lepo te je videti!
<sasa84> enako breza
<miha685089> dan
<breza> Dober dan, miha685089
<yang> A veste kako izgleda IT krava ?
<yang> http://v4.si/ITkrava.jpg
<yang> eh idioterna v napacnega mobilca si investiral
<yang> v tole bi moral kaj vlozit https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1148820_10151831667383659_1844560991_n.jpg
<miha685089> yang prav mas
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-1928-1: Puppet vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-1928-1/
<yang> ;)
<miha685089> sploh ko luksic dans reku da ne smemo bit kolonija da se treba upret imperialistom
<sasa84> yang, najbolš je, k si uni generali nek zapisujejo :P
<miha685089> saska cer
<idioterna> yang: sej sm
<idioterna> miha685089: luksic ma prav
<idioterna> imperialisti nas pehajo v pogubo
<sasa84> oj miha685089
<yang> sasa84: ja izboljsave za telefon kaj pa drugega
<yang> zadnjic sem gledal po CNN kako zgleda znotraj NK trgovine z elektronsko robo, prodajajo parfume, motorna kolesa (s prikolco), Plazme, Laptope in dizelski generator, na 80m2
<yang> Pa se spomnim podobnih trgovin vcasih tule v SLO
<yang> oz v Jugi
<miha685089> pridobitve demokraticnega socializma
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz705qhi_z0
<Seniorita> [HD][DPRK Tour 2012] North Korean Electronics Shop - YouTube
<Seniorita> »North Korea Nordkorea Corea del Norte Corée du Nord Koreańska Republika﻿ Ludowo-Demokratyczna Корейская Народно-Демократическая Республика Kuzey Kore كوريا ا...«
<yang> Tole je najverjetneje edina trgovina v Severni Koreji z elektroniko
<yang> tole foro ste vidl ze https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ef98WRybOKY&feature=fvwp
<Seniorita> Peru Woman Levitates - YouTube
<Seniorita> »A Latin American magician levitates in front of a large crowd in Lima. Where else to find Diagonal View... FOLLOW us on Twitter: http://ow.ly/3FM14 or LIKE u...«
<yang> ajde idioterna objasni ta cudez
<sasa84> yang, najbolš je tvoja slikca s kravico :D
<yang> sasa84: hvala :)
<sasa84> nočm bit žaljiva al pa kej...sam je res dobra :)
<sasa84> taka Å¡tosna :9
<sasa84> :)
<yang> ja , meni je tut vsec
<yang> sem jo dal za FB cover hehe
<idioterna> yang: kaksn cudez
<sasa84> kok pa da je CrazyLemon tko tih?
<yang> idioterna: una zadeva iz linka
<yang> sem vidu v LJ to
<yang> no, ne v zivo, ampak nekdo je posnel na starem trgu so mel ta spektakel
<idioterna> a brez palce pa ne gre al kva.
<yang> ne :)
<yang> palca je spelana dol na zic
<yang> oseba mora bit mejhna da zleze not
<yang> pol prideta tista dva bodyguarda in data rjuho okol, da zleze dol pa da pospravjo vse skupi
<yang> je pa dost dobra fora
<idioterna> jah mislm
<idioterna> should i be impressed?
<yang> dobra fora za videt
<yang> sploh za otroke
<yang> hehe
<yang> no una prijateljica s civavo, ki je diplomirala na faksu tut ni vedla razvozlat kako je to mozno
<yang> tega ne ucijo tam, a ves
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM lordek :D
<idioterna> i have no idea what you're trying to say
<LorD_DDooM> 'sup sasa84
<sasa84> zdej pa Å¡ibam
<sasa84> LorD_DDooM, bo bo ;)
<sasa84> ti?
<sasa84> pridkani bodte ;)
<sasa84> ajde :D
<idioterna> yang: a ce mas civavo pa diplomo mors poznat vse trike? :)
<yang> ja skor bi mislu da
<idioterna> mogoce je pa presvercala civavo.
<yang> vcasih so na faks hodili bolj inteligentni, dans zgleda ze vsak gor pride
<idioterna> ha?
<idioterna> na fmf ni blo nikol omejitve vpisa
<j4b0> točn tko
<yang> ja ampak za fiziko in matematiko mors bit inteligenten, drgac ne nardis, ce nimas logike
<yang> ce ne razumes snovi, ne mors plonkat nekaj na pamet
<idioterna> ah no
<idioterna> tut fmf se da
<idioterna> sam pr tapravih profesorjih mors delat stvari
<j4b0> recmo mafijo je tezko narest, vsaj men
<yang> drgac pa prneses malo vina in klobase
<yang> mafijsko solo ?
<j4b0> tam lahk plonkas kolker hoces
<idioterna> pa na mizi pozabis
<yang> hehe
<idioterna> yang: mafija je matematicna fizika
<idioterna> eden tezjih predmetov
<yang> ah
<yang> mah
<idioterna> alojz kodre, mojster za vse, mojster za mafijo, mafijo!
<idioterna> alojz brez las, v prostor in cas
<j4b0> :)
<yang> jst se nisem matematke kej dost ucil, sem tut spon pisal, pol pa mi je instruktor trike povedal sem pa vedno s 5 popravil
<idioterna> nja
<zdobersek> 'trike'
<idioterna> analize ne nardis s triki
<idioterna> ampak z drillom
<idioterna> pac prepoznat moras forme in poznat postopke ki jim priticejo
<yang> ja vadit mors zvadit par racunov, pol pa gre
<idioterna> ni neka raketna znanost
<idioterna> no, "par" je na fmf "all of them"
<idioterna> ampak to je ok
<yang> ceprav mi je bla matematika eden lazjih predmetov, za "se naucit"
<idioterna> ker ko zacnes resevat probleme
<idioterna> moras te reci imeti v glavi
<idioterna> sicer resitev enostavno ne vidis
<yang> ceprav ok osnovnosolska matematika ni zahtevna in srednjesolska, ampak verjetno bi tudi univerzitetno razumel, ce bi se malo poglobil v to
<idioterna> mislm fiziki morjo itak poznat sam relacije pa krivulje pa to
<idioterna> da loh dost natancno ocenijo stvari
<idioterna> za ostalo so racunalniki
<yang> fizika mi je bila ze tezja za razumet
<yang> ker je bila bolj prakticno znanje
<idioterna> huh, kaj je pa pr fiziki tezko razumet?
<yang> skripci itd
<idioterna> ja, kaj je cudnga pr skripcu
<idioterna> itak ste zanemarl trenje pa maso skripca
<idioterna> tko da je trivialno
<yang> no zdaj se ne spomnim vec, samo vec formul si moral poznat
<idioterna> aja hm dunno js nobene formule pr skripcih ne poznam
<yang> pa bolj si si moral predstavljati, drugace kot matematiko no
<idioterna> to so tok enostavne stvari da izpeljes sproti
<yang> skoda, vecina te osnovnosolske fizike je uporabna stvar, magar ce selis pohistvo :)
<idioterna> kar je zares tezko pr fiziki so ta cudne reci
<yang> jst sem vse pozabil ze
<idioterna> js pa nc nism pozabu
<zdobersek> vzvodov ne pozabit.
<idioterna> en sosolc mi je pokazu ful dobro nalogo
<idioterna> k intuicijo cist na cedilu pusti
<idioterna> mas 1km dolgi jekleni tracnici, ki sta na koncih prisraufani na tla
<idioterna> ker je vroce se segrejeta in podaljsata za polovico promila
<idioterna> torej za 0.5m
<idioterna> ker so konci vpeti, se zvijeta v lok
<idioterna> kolk je na vrhu loka tracnica premaknjena od prvotne lege?
<idioterna> treba je podat oceno
<yang> no to ne znam zracunat, pa je verjetno osnovnosolska naloga
<idioterna> js sm sicer analiticno resu
<idioterna> ja ni prevec komplicirana
<idioterna> kotne funkcije je dobr poznat ampak v resnici loh uporaben pribilzek dobis brez njih
<idioterna> yang: kok bi pa ocenu
<yang> hm
<yang> karkoli recem bo narobe
<idioterna> ja sej zato je ocena
<yang> nevem
<yang> morda 2-5 cm da se dvigne
<idioterna> no, v resnici se okol 13 metrov.
<yang> kaj ?
<idioterna> mhm.
<idioterna> ne bi si mislu ane
<idioterna> but it's true
<yang> ne
<idioterna> poenostavis lahko tko da reces da se na sredi zlomi
<yang> vem da se tracnice raztezajo
<idioterna> in imas pravokotni trikotnik
<idioterna> ki ima kateto 500m
<idioterna> hipotenuzo 500.25m
<idioterna> poisces drugo kateto
<idioterna> to je sicer malo visje kot lok
<yang> ja ampak, na najvisjem loku ni dvignjeno 13 metrov, to je skupek celotnih dolzin ?
<idioterna> ampak ti da priblizen feeling
<idioterna> ne, ce napnes lok dolg 1000.5m na tetivo dolgo 1000m
<idioterna> je najsirsi del loka sirok malce nad 13 metrov
<yang> aha
<idioterna> pri pravokotnem trikotniku je pa itak trivialno
<yang> ja je kr zahtevno delo projektirati zeleznico
<idioterna> koren iz (500.25^2 - 500^2)
<idioterna> ja predvsem niso tok dolgi tiri
<idioterna> v praksi
<yang> ja
<idioterna> na vsakih mislm da 20 metrov je luknja
<idioterna> za raztezanje
<yang> ravno zarad tega verjetno
<yang> aha
<yang> zato dela dr dr dr, ko se vizis
<yang> ker nabase na lukno
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> razn ce je zlo vroce
<yang> aha
<idioterna> pol ni lukn :)
<yang> hehe
<yang> no evo zdaj vem
<yang> zanimivo je to, da sirina tirov po evropi ni povsod enaka, morda znotraj EU je enaka, vendar se si sel vcasih s spalnikom v rusijo, so vagon morali prestaviti na drugacno podvozje
<idioterna> ja
<yang> ponavad so ga kar dvignili nekako z zerjavom
<yang> in te v spanju premaknili
<yang> ali pa si sel v drug vlak
<idioterna> to preber: http://www.astrodigital.org/space/stshorse.html
<Seniorita> Space Exploration History: The Space Shuttle and the Horse's Rear End
<Seniorita> »A funny story about the sizing of the Space Shuttle«
<yang> ok
<j4b0> lol
<yang> lol
<zdobersek> rofl
<dz0ny_> hopsasa
<dz0ny_> tralala
<CrazyLemon> je pela mala veverca
<CrazyLemon> :p
<dz0ny_> pravi zavistna veverca
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a si si ti pol nabavu camelbak bidona?
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: gres dota?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrhfClIcfYM
<Seniorita> Angry ram attacks motorcyclist - Original - As seen on CNN, CBS, DAILY MAIL, NZ TV3 NEWS - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The original ram vs motorcycle video which went viral worldwide. See the long version here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrozutSrdzw I own all rights to t...«
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sem.
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: a nisi bannan?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek kok časa ju že uporabljaš? a je opazit kakšno obarvanost bidonov?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ...
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: od marca, recimo?
<zdobersek> nobene obarvanosti, niti ju nisem od takrat kej posebej prat deval
<zdobersek> edino ustnik in ves tist sistem je treba fajn precistit od casa do casa
<zdobersek> ce ga kompletno razstavis in das prat, bi moral bit oky
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek sej to js vsakič skoraj dam not toplo vodo ter par kapljic detergenta
<CrazyLemon> pol stisnem da sčisti tudi ventil
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: ne sam bug je bil
<CrazyLemon> sam se mi je en bidon čist obarval
<CrazyLemon> pa tudi voda ni ravno tasteless :/
<zdobersek> danes sem si sam podmazu krmilne lezaje
<CrazyLemon> a si kupu orodje?
<zdobersek> ne, mazivo sam
<CrazyLemon> aja..krmilne..sm mislu gonilne
<zdobersek> za razstavit vilco rabim sam 4 & 5mm allen key
<zdobersek> za gonilnega rabim 8mm allen key + gumi kladivo
<zdobersek> ze mam, sam novo verigo rabim, pa da spucam vse naokol ...
<zdobersek> pa je bla potem tisina .. vsaj od vilce
<zdobersek> sedezno oporo bo treba isto podmazat
<zdobersek> cvili, ker sem predebel.
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: l4d2? dz0ny_ ?
<CrazyLemon> js bi mogu gonilni ležaj zamenjat..fajn poka če mal bl stisnem :)
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: rvbo sredi igre sem
<CrazyLemon> sm pa danes naredu 100km furo \o/
<zdobersek> .yt turk like oh my god
<breza> [Scrubs] - Turk "Like, Oh my God!"(nekaj sekund) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cUBHsHwjU5E ♥651 ▶152,355
<CrazyLemon> LOMG!
<zdobersek> heheh
<CrazyLemon> uuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> to pomeni da sem že čez 2k km !!
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<idioterna> hm?
<dz0ny_> :) sm mogu kr pomislit kaj si napisal
<zdobersek> ooh, an amateur!
<idioterna> totaln
<CrazyLemon> absolutno :)
<idioterna> js mam letos 500km na turistu.
<CrazyLemon> js mam 2k na turistu!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> Year-to-Date 	
<idioterna> Distance 	6,995.7km
<idioterna> Colnago     5,622.3km
<idioterna> Scott   1,067.6km
<idioterna> Turist luxus    610.6km
<idioterna> U-Sistem    5,065.8km
<CrazyLemon> to ne bo Å¡timalo
<idioterna> m?
<idioterna> bicikl razdalje so odkar stravo nucam
<CrazyLemon> <idioterna> Distance  6,995.7km !=  5,622.3km +  1,067.6km + 610.6km + 5,065.8km
<idioterna> ja, uno je year to date
<idioterna> to so pa pac razdalje odkar mi strava sesteva
<idioterna> All Time 	
<idioterna> Distance 	12,398.2km
<idioterna> tkole
<CrazyLemon> Total distance: 3511.23 km
<CrazyLemon> odkar beležim prek endomondo
<CrazyLemon> torej..drugo leto
<CrazyLemon> pa ponavadi dodam še ~10% za tiste ki nisem beležil..recimo prejšni teden 66km
<idioterna> cist premal
<Sky[x]> lp
<Sky[x]> wtf endomondo mi ni najdi gps prvih 4km wtf ?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna kakor za koga.. meni je dovolj :)
<Sky[x]> pol pa potegnem dol sporttracker sta pa v istem mumentu oba najdla
<CrazyLemon> Sky[x] vrž ta svoj nexus v smeti pa kupi samsunga :D
<CrazyLemon> meni če ni data vključen (kar ponavadi ni) dobi fix v slabi minuti
<CrazyLemon> če je data pa okrog 5-10 sekund
<Sky[x]> sej to mij cudn
<Sky[x]> neki gaj mogl zjeban
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-16
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Edge Now Most-Backed Crowdfunding Campaign Ever  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/sFmztnRt0qs/ubuntu-edge-campaign-updates-new-perk-breaks-record
<sasa84> zdobersek, zdobersek :)
<zdobersek> oo sasa84!
 * sasa84 skoči zdobersek za vrat
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> wiiiiiiiiiiii
<sasa84> *moj moj*
<sasa84> kavico?
<zdobersek> sasa84: seveda!!
<zdobersek> \o/
<sasa84> rajt avej!
 * sasa84 postreže zdobersek z dišečo kavico
<zdobersek> hvala sasa84!
 * zdobersek postreze s cokolado
<dz0ny_> ping
<breza> Say the word
<breza1> Something need doing?
<dz0ny_> jao
<dz0ny_> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, dz0ny_
<breza1> Dobro jutro, dz0ny_
<miha> dz0ny_: lahk bi jih blo več.. a bi se pogovarjal med sabo
<sasa84> hvala zdobersek
<dz0ny_> :)
<sasa84> a zdej se breza pa breza1 mal menta :)
<sasa84> jutro dz0ny_
<sasa84> jutro vsem
<dz0ny_> sasa84: mornin
<dz0ny_> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=c-DTQPBUJJ4
<Seniorita> Revenge is a dish best served pink. (little girl's room prank) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Check out our new video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWoBXHDeJSY http://www.talltales.nl«
<sasa84> lol dz0ny_
<sasa84> čeprav tale bratec se tko obnaša, da mu pink kr sede :P
<dz0ny_> :)
<miha> jutro Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> sup ?
<dz0ny_> ma kdo tle winphone ?
<Sky[x]> nop
<napsy> lp
<dz0ny_> ok danes je vse broken
<dz0ny_> java won't run
<dz0ny_> emulator crashes
<dz0ny_> app ne dela
<dz0ny_> pa Å¡e pogledat ne morem zakaj
<dz0ny_> ftw
<miha> !g thank cthulhu it's friday
<Seniorita> Slike za poizvedbo thank cthulhu it's friday thank cthulhu it's friday
<dz0ny_> :P
<dz0ny_> apps not working as excepted day :)
<napsy> miha: kje ti delas?
<dz0ny_> aaaa
<miha> :)
<dz0ny_> ok poznamo kak usb sdcard reader ki dela prek linuxa ?
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: ti zihr veš za kak usb card reader ki dela pod linux?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ i do not
<CrazyLemon> in zakaj ne bi delal pod linuxom?
<dz0ny_> hm tle mam enega ki vse kartice v prenosniku prebere kot read only
<dz0ny_> ta drug reader pa ko hočem prenesti kaj večjego od 5mb
<dz0ny_> enostavno resetira usb
<CrazyLemon> sux
<dz0ny_> bootam v win
<dz0ny_> vse dela
<dz0ny_> i hate it
<CrazyLemon> dmesg ne pove nič pametnega?
<dz0ny_> Result: hostbyte=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<dz0ny_> potem reset
<dz0ny_> neki je z firmware narobe
<dz0ny_> kot da bi dvakrat poslal nek ukaz da je priključen
<CrazyLemon> http://www.451unavailable.org/
<Seniorita> 451 Unavailable | Home
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: jst mam enga od akase
<dz0ny_> maš kak link?
<dz0ny_> al pa cifro modela
<zdobersek> !g akasa AK-HC-02BK
<Seniorita> AKASA AK-HC-02BK - najboljša cena na EnaA.com http://www.enaa.com/oddelki/racunalnistvo/izd_3320_in6133_akasa_ak-hc-02bk
<dz0ny_> hm samo to je tud hub
<zdobersek> NOOO
<zdobersek> NOT THE EXTRA FUNCTIONALITY
<zdobersek> YYYYYYYYYY
<dz0ny_> :)
<CrazyLemon> http://youtu.be/LWoBXHDeJSY
<Seniorita> 90 Degrees Room Prank - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Watch last years video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-DTQPBUJJ4 For questions about a license to air the video send us an email: info@talltales.nl Mu...«
<dz0ny_> http://bits.debian.org/2013/08/20-birthday-debian.html
<Seniorita> Bits from Debian - Happy 20th birthday Debian!
<yang> dz0ny_: :)
<idioterna> http://i.imgur.com/EUevKlH.jpg
<miha> petek :p
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> mi mamo baje kolektivn dopust dons
<miha> baje?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> tezko recem k smo itak vsi mal nori
<idioterna> pa delamo
<miha> :)
<pitko> ne nori PRIDNI! :
<pitko> ;)
<sasa84> idioterna, hud kolektivni dopust :)
<idioterna> sasa84: sej ni noben v officu
<idioterna> mislm jsm bil prej k sm mulce pelu v tivoli
<idioterna> pa mam tm cheap parking + showers
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gt_turbo: ubuntu 12.04 - črn ekran, normalna inštalacija ne gre skozi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40599/#p40599
<pitko> sasa ti ga nimaš?
<Tadej> RE
<Tadej> blah mi mamo tud kolektivca, sam jaz sem tle :D
<CrazyLemon> Val 202
<CrazyLemon> Imamo Guinessov rekord!
<CrazyLemon> Nihče še ni preklical toliko kreditnih kartic kot Lovše.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> a dniner's :)
<pitko> haha :D
<dz0ny_> mamo kakšne glasbene želje
<dz0ny_> ?
<dz0ny_> @ live.radioterminal.si
<j4b0> Byork - All is full of love
<idioterna> bjork.
<CrazyLemon> bjorck!
<j4b0> jp
<zdobersek> fork.
<j4b0> :)
<CrazyLemon> tork!
<zdobersek> pork
<dz0ny_> evo
<zdobersek> DJ dz0ny_: drop the beat!
<CrazyLemon> drop the mic*
<j4b0> dz0ny: thank you
<zdobersek> eat the mic?
<dz0ny_> se kdo ?
<CrazyLemon> tale je celo video version!
<CrazyLemon> awesome!
<zdobersek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEgp_egXy-w
<Seniorita> Microphone swallow - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Microphone swallow«
<j4b0> dz0ny: a predvajas 24ur nonstop ?
<j4b0> dz0ny_: a predvajas 24ur nonstop ?
<CrazyLemon> to bi bilo 2 much of bjorn
<zdobersek> and too little porn?
<idioterna> drop the bass je
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U4TWNKhZOlw   .. hvala :D
<Seniorita> Ben Howard - Empty Corridors - YouTube
<Seniorita> »i do not own this song!«
<zdobersek> dz0ny_: YYY/Alt-J?
<zdobersek> \o/
<dz0ny_> j4b0: ja 24 ur je
<j4b0> dz0ny_: lepo
<zdobersek> NON-STOP WE DO THE BASS* DROP
<dz0ny_> CrazyLemon: nex one
<dz0ny_> naslednja bo tvoja
<zdobersek> RBD plz!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny_ \ø/
<dz0ny_> zdobersek: lol
<dz0ny_> nc lp
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] $32 Million Or Not: 5 Reasons Why Ubuntu Edge Is Already A Success  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/CaPzjztoBzY/ubuntu-edge-campaign-cannot-fail
 * sasa84 oslini prst in ga porine CrazyLemon v uho
<sasa84> dan
<breza> Dober dan, sasa84
<dz0ny_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z4Ezruu1oeQ
<Seniorita> Mila Kunis talks to Chris Stark off the Scott Mills show on Radio 1 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Chris off of Scott Mills' show on Radio 1 interviews Mila Kunis about her latest film Oz, the Great and Powerful, touching upon lad bombs watching Watford pl...«
<sasa84> oh dz0ny_ mila...
<sasa84> mati mila!
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> Sky[x], a si tuki? ;)
<dz0ny_> sasa84: it's hilarious
<dz0ny_> tle že napreduje https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5V43L7Y9pkA
<Seniorita> Jennifer Aniston talks to Chris Stark off the Scott Mills show on Radio 1 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Chris off of Scott Mills' show on Radio 1 interviews Jennifer Aniston about her latest film We're The Millers, touching upon CGI, Prague, Top 5 'to-do' lists...«
<dz0ny_> :P
<sasa84> lol :)
<dz0ny_> !g FlexNet
<Seniorita> FlexNet Publisher - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FlexNet_Publisher
 * sasa84 pihne dz0ny_ v uho
<sasa84> sorči
<dz0ny_> wtf /usr/sbin/grub-bios-setup: opozorilo: Odsek 51 že uporablja program `FlexNet', izogibanje.
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> area 51 :)
<dz0ny_> a to je novo ime za skynet?
<dz0ny_> tko cryptic sporočila pa še ne
<idioterna> ja ce ne bi blo preveden
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny za prevode errorjev se zahvali andreju z. :)
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: dz0ny: l4d2?
<zdobersek> se kdo?
<CrazyLemon> jero_ ^
<jero_> ^
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ^
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<zdobersek> jero_: ^
<jero_> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ^
<sasa84> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> sasa84: !!
<jero_> Crazylemon ^
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^
<zdobersek> Seniorita: ^
<sasa84> jero_ ^
<jero_> jero_ ^
<sasa84> ubuntulog ^
<jero_> get too da choppa!
 * dz0ny joins in with mega slayer and deals mega damage to all ( 3000xp points )
<zdobersek> still doesn't kill the tank
<CrazyLemon> or the witch
<sasa84> <CrazyLemon> or the witch --> i'm still alive!!!
<zdobersek> OH SNAP
<zdobersek> OH NO SHE DID NOT
<sasa84> OH YEEEEES, SHE DID!!!
 * zdobersek high-fives sasa84
<sasa84> wihhhaaaaa zdobersek
<sasa84> baj d vej zdobersek ...a ti žviš prou u "celu" al kje okol?
<zdobersek> sasa84: mal ven, proti severu
<zdobersek> ~8km iz centra
<sasa84> jaz sem bla na prihovi... pišuka, tok luškan kraj, tok lep razgled
<zdobersek> in the celeia suburb
<zdobersek> sasa84: pr oplotnici?
<sasa84> mhm
<zdobersek> aa, poznam
<zdobersek> razgled je sigurno, ja
<zdobersek> od pohorja do boca
<sasa84> misnla sem, da grem u ene vuko... pa me je sam na rit vrgl
<dz0ny> ok weird day vsako minuto se ves zvok upočasni za par ms
<dz0ny> zdej že vsi govorijo z nizkim glasom
 * dz0ny gleda film
<CrazyLemon> kerega?
<dz0ny> fast and furious 6
<CrazyLemon> fun
<CrazyLemon> not :)
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the iceman
<dz0ny> ponavid je pomagalo če sem pulseaudi reštartal
<dz0ny> sedaj tud to ne
<CrazyLemon> pulseaudio -k
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> pulseaudio[5515]: segfault at 0 ip 00000000f568869c sp 00000000ff95da0c error 4 in fglrx_dri.so[f449d000+22d7000]
<CrazyLemon> hah
<CrazyLemon> pejt na 13.8 no :)
<dz0ny> wtf pulseaudio rabi fglrx mi pa tud ni jasno
<CrazyLemon> super dela
<CrazyLemon> hdmi audio ?
<dz0ny> nope ne uproabljam
<CrazyLemon> like i said.. 13.8
<zdobersek> F&F6, to je tanov al je tist Rio-based?
<dz0ny> tanov
<zdobersek> cam?
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
<CrazyLemon> !g imdb the iceman tapes conversations with a killer
<Seniorita> The Iceman Tapes: Conversations with a Killer (TV Movie ... - IMDb http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0874289/
<dz0ny> .imdb the iceman tapes conversations with a killer
<dz0ny> ping
<dz0ny> aja ups
<CrazyLemon> ni breze
<CrazyLemon> again :/
<dz0ny> sem dodal v autostart
<dz0ny> .imdb the iceman tapes conversations with a killer
<CrazyLemon> no more ec2? :)
<dz0ny> nope it was sitty
<dz0ny> shitty
<CrazyLemon> am..to je dokumentarc o icemanu
<CrazyLemon> film je samo 'the iceman'
<dz0ny> .imdb Elysium
<breza> Elysium (2003) - 3.8(✋ 201) (RT N/A) http://imdb.com/title/tt0356577
<breza> Four knights fight against 'The Elysian' to guard 'The Ark'-mankind's last defense.
<dz0ny> .imdb Elysium 2013
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DAHM75MKfk
<Seniorita> The Iceman Tapes - Conversations with a Killer (part 1) - YouTube
<dz0ny> .film Elysium
<breza> Elysium (2013) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIBtePb-dGY?fs=1&hl=en_US In the year 2159, two classes of people exist: the very wealthy who live on a pristine man-made space station called Elysium, and the rest, who live on an overpopulated, ruined Earth.
<dz0ny> bz film drugace
<zdobersek> elysium?
<zdobersek> bz?
<j4b0> district 9 je bil zlo vredu
<zdobersek> yup
<j4b0> mogoče bo elysium tud tko dober, bomo vidl
<dz0ny> https://zmap.io/
<zdobersek> we gonna ddos?
<zdobersek> http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/capital-weather-gang/wp/2013/08/16/weather-conspiracy-theories-scientifically-unjustifiable/
<Seniorita> Weather control conspiracy theories: scientifically unjustifiable
<Seniorita> »Debunking the idea that governments are controlling our weather.«
<zdobersek> na facebooku sem zasledil slovensko anti-HAARP grupo
<zdobersek> laughs all around
<zdobersek> neko razkisovanje se igrajo
<CrazyLemon> anti HAARP ?
<CrazyLemon> torej praviš da obstaja HAARP '
<CrazyLemon> ?
<idioterna> valda obstaja haarp
<idioterna> pac en kp enih anten je da majo postdoc studentje fizike kej delat
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-17
<dz0ny> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, dz0ny
<dz0ny> http://screencloud.net/v/wCne
<Seniorita> Feelin' lucky | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<sasa84> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro tudi tebi, sasa84
<sasa84> o breza ljubavi
<Sky[x]> lp
<sasa84> o Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> o
<zdobersek> feedly po novem potrebuje dostop do mojega emaila
<zdobersek> wut
<zdobersek> half an hour early, CrazyLemon
<zdobersek> https://twitter.com/ChicagoPhotoSho/status/367676311923212289/photo/1
<Seniorita> Twitter / ChicagoPhotoSho: I hope this pic of Putin goes ...
<Seniorita> »Instantly connect to what's most important to you. Follow your friends, experts, favorite celebrities, and breaking news.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek am i really
<idioterna> http://app.strava.com/activities/75282921
<Seniorita> Bike Ride Profile | En krog near Ljubljana | Times and Records | Strava
<pitko> jutro
<breza> Dobro jutro, pitko
<idioterna> http://bou.si/rest/threshold.png
<idioterna> skoda k je blo tok pescev na trubarjevi pa wolfovi
<idioterna> morm plug montirat.
<pitko> haha :D
<CrazyLemon> anaerobic 0% ? :S
<yang> tok me noge bolijo k  da bi 5 ur kolesaril
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: i don't do anaerobic
<CrazyLemon> yang js sm včeraj 5ur kolesaril pa me ne bolijo noge
<CrazyLemon> me pa boli rit :)
<yang> ;)
<yang> pol ne levitiras na kolesu kot idioterna :)
<idioterna> ne zna kolesa vozt
<idioterna> na kolesu se kolesari, ne sedi se
<zdobersek> ce se kolesari, se mora it tud v anaerobno.
<zdobersek> drugas se sam vozaka.
<idioterna> nope
<idioterna> anaerobno ma smisel na luni.
<idioterna> tle je prevec kisika
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Did Stephen Fry Just Back The Ubuntu Edge Crowd-Funding Campaign?  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/htPI3rsOkTk/stephen-fry-backs-ubuntu-edge
<CrazyLemon> bl slabo kolesaris ce ne gres 194+ bpm :)
<idioterna> pocasi se dalec pride
<CrazyLemon> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Screen-Shot-2013-08-17-at-11.57.54.png
<zdobersek> preklet skrt.
<zdobersek> George Orwell will be next.
<zdobersek> za njim pa Edward Snowden
<idioterna> cez 5 dni bom spet bogat
<j4b0> hmm edge ane ?
<j4b0> skoda
<j4b0> da ni uspelo
<j4b0> zbrati dovolj denarja...
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gt_turbo: Re: ubuntu 12.04 - črn ekran, normalna inštalacija ne gre skozi  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40600/#p40600
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> CIAO BELLA
<Sky[x]> dio mio
<CrazyLemon> mitja rok drugi na tortouru :)
<zdobersek> ni sel zadosti v anaerobno obmocje
<zdobersek> shame
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] First Look at Brackets for Linux – The Open Source Editor from Adobe  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NYKFOszc_8Y/first-look-at-brackets-for-linux
<dz0ny> mamo kakšno glasbeno željo? :)
<yang> Mas kej od Rebeke dremelj ?
<yang> ;)
<CrazyLemon> Tadej zdaj ko TG ni  več https://www.youtube.com/user/JayLenosGarage/videos      :)
<Seniorita> Jay Leno's Garage - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Tonight Show host Jay Leno explores his passion for all things on wheels in this Emmy Award-winning web series.«
<dz0ny> nope
<yang> ce nimas, lohka tut kej od sanje grohar no
<dz0ny> nic od popa
<yang> ;)
<CrazyLemon> kaj pa atomik harmonik?!?!
<CrazyLemon> to ni pop!
<yang> nobenih pojocih misic ?
<dz0ny> it's worse
<idioterna> dz0ny: kaksno muziko pa mas
<zdobersek> Samo Dobro (tm)
<dz0ny> baje urano hipster, indie pač kino šiška style
<CrazyLemon> totalno hipster style..
<yang> klepetam z nekom iz sirije
<yang> nasel sem stran za nalodat kredit na njihove telefone, sam noce povedat cifre, kar je za razumet
<CrazyLemon> yang CIA te bo obiskala zaradi podpore terorizme
<CrazyLemon> terorizma*
<idioterna> dz0ny: a kul
<zdobersek> ovisi, na kteri strani je sirc
<zdobersek> sirijec*
<idioterna> dz0ny: pol pa kr turbo catollico
<idioterna> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vA01EdVnTM
<Seniorita> Gori Ussi Winnetou & KUD Idijoti - Turbo Cattolico, Peste Balcanica - YouTube
<yang> pravi da na asadovi strani
<CrazyLemon> pof... turisti delajo gužvo v vasi
<CrazyLemon> "can we go thru? No? Ok"
<yang> pravi da slisi streljanje medtem ko se tipkava
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: da le niso teroristi
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek teroristi ne bi delali gužve
<zdobersek> ja, oni bi jo odpravl
<CrazyLemon> exactly
<CrazyLemon> tko pa je vse zablokirano :)
<dz0ny> nič ne bo z gasbenimi, škatla zmrznila
<idioterna> se sreca :)
<dz0ny> :(
<dz0ny> !g dpkg-divert
<Seniorita> Replacing binaries with dpkg-divert - Debian Administration http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/118
<yang> http://www.voltairenet.org/article179779.html
<Seniorita> Obama Pouting Putin | "Before our eyes"
<Seniorita> »While the Western media describes the cancellation of the Obama-Putin summit as the most serious diplomatic crisis since the end of the (...) [Voltaire Network]«
<dz0ny> http://opensource.com/life/13/8/open-source-civic-duty
<Seniorita> The big 'open source' picture and the altruism of free software | opensource.com
<Seniorita> »Jeremy Kahn, a free software developer, feels that writing free software on his own time is a tiny step in the right direction, even if indirectly. His dream is that someday, a free tool he has written will be used to help do something truly valuable. Anyone can do this, it doesn’t require much money or time—just a sense of the bigger picture.«
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> CIAO BELLA
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobersek> CIAO BELLA
<Sky[x]> hi
<breza> Zdravo, Sky[x]
<Sky[x]> aj sploh kdo kle ? :)
<CrazyLemon> breza je
<breza> Je?
<CrazyLemon> breza je!
<breza> Je??
<CrazyLemon> breza je!!
<breza> &iquest;eres hombre o mujer?
<zdobersek> CIAO BELLA
<Sky[x]> hehe
<zdobersek> UNA BELLA A ARRIVATTO
<zdobersek> ESTA sasa84 !
<sasa84> ooo, grazie zdobersek
<CrazyLemon> oh zdobersek speaks spanian
<idioterna> spanian ja
<idioterna> macedonish, too
 * dz0ny pije http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/380/13819
<Seniorita> Ch'ti Ambrée - Brasserie Castelain - Bénifontaine, France - BeerAdvocate
<Seniorita> »Ratings for Ch'ti Ambrée; Belgian Pale Ale style beer brewed by Brasserie Castelain in Bénifontaine, France. 80 out of 100 with 21 BeerAdvocate opinions.«
<dz0ny> francoska žlahta je kr kul :)
<zdobersek> jst sem na italijanscino merku, ampak ok
<Sky[x]> a ma vi ksn shortcut da se pomikas dol po straneh ?
<dz0ny> kerih straneh?
<dz0ny> :P
<CrazyLemon> pr0n straneh
<Sky[x]> z vi berem en log zdjle
<Sky[x]> nano ma recimo ctrl + v da se dol pomikah
<Sky[x]> pomikas
<dz0ny> pg-down
<Sky[x]> mate sen len tux shortcuta se mi ne da pogledat :)
<dz0ny> aja apple je to ukinu :P
<Sky[x]> alt je na applu to :)
<Sky[x]> pa smernica za dol :)
<Sky[x]> sam gre tko vrstico po vrstic
<zdobersek> off to #apple-si with you
<CrazyLemon> and zdobersek #learn-italian is for you :>
<dz0ny> a ro obstaja?
<dz0ny> to
<dz0ny> *
<dz0ny> jezesna ta pivo neki fajn upliva name
<j4b0> odlicno
<j4b0> kar tko naprej ;)
 * j4b0 wants beer to
<Sky[x]> men je psicno dobro k ni tok grenko :)
<j4b0> jest sem zadnjic pil enga z okusom maline mmm morm rect da zlo vredu
<CrazyLemon> munchener uber alles :D
<sasa84> jaz grem pa zdej na mlaje :P
<sasa84> pridkani bodte, jst bom pa tud (baje) ;)
<sasa84> ajde ;)
<zdobersek> dz0ny: poj gremo zdle neki zaspilat? :>
<zdobersek> te bomo dal na vent, da bos ukaze talal :>
<dz0ny> a? nope
<dz0ny> reakcijski čas je padel
<CrazyLemon> lol
<dz0ny> len sem sedaj
<dz0ny> not good
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nima smisla.. morava najt zamenjavo za dz0nya :)
<dz0ny> cak no
<dz0ny> a mamo se 1 pol grem
<dz0ny> tko da mal v ozadju igram
<CrazyLemon> jero_ ?
<jero_> vedno in povsod
<dz0ny> a to pomen da moram server zagnat
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/BoredElonMusk
<Seniorita> Bored Elon Musk (BoredElonMusk) on Twitter
<Seniorita> »The latest from Bored Elon Musk (@BoredElonMusk). Thoughts and inventions from Elon in his downtime. This is a futuristic hyper-parody account. Send ideas to: boredelon(at)gmail(dot)com. Mars«
<CrazyLemon> kaj pol a bomo igrali ?
<dz0ny> na steamu ni nobenega
<dz0ny> jaz pa cakam v dota poolu
<jero_> jaz vas čakam
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ???
<zdobersek> ce je clovek pjan
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: akcija?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek tebe čakamo!
<CrazyLemon> js grem v l4d2
<zdobersek> dz0ny: pristeven?
<zdobbie> na wc se grem
<l4d2> noooooooo
<zdobbie> yeeeessssshhhhh?
<l4d2> nic yesh.. a bos joinal al ne
<zdobbie> na wc se grem
 * l4d2 facepalms
 * zdobbie slaps l4d2 on top of that
<l4d2> vsaj roke si umij preden greš igrat l4d2
<zdobbie> meeh
<zdobbie> l4d2: dz0ny-ja sprav v igro
<Sky[x]> pismo
<l4d2> sm mu poslal msg na steamu
<l4d2> da zalaufa streznik
<Sky[x]> gledm ze 1h zakaj se mi ne poveze neki na centos
<Sky[x]> pol pa dam service iptables stop pa zacne delat :>
<l4d2> bl slaba resitev :>
<zdobbie> kaj kurac pol mene v igro silis, ce se sploh streznik ni pripravljen??
<Sky[x]> eh kle mam virtualce pr seb pa neki testiram tko da za kle je cist ql resitev :D
<l4d2> jah ker si slow ass!
<l4d2> ocitno je dz0ny totalno pijan :(
<Sky[x]> hehe
<l4d2> a ima kdo stevilko njegovega pagerja PGD?
<l4d2> :>
<zdobbie> jebes to.
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: sorry
<dz0ny> ti dam racun pa se lahko igras in nastvavljas kolkr hoces
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny np.. boš dal zdobersku :)
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Acookook: Re: Težave s bluetooth funkcijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40601/#p40601
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: se probaš povezat
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ? l4d2?
<dz0ny> mhm
<CrazyLemon> boš mogu počakat da se zalaufa steam + l4d2
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny Invalid host version, expecting 2127, got 2125
<dz0ny> huh hm
<CrazyLemon> ni up to date
<dz0ny> update in 30 min prav
<Sky[x]> hehe replikacijo mi je uspel nardit :)
#ubuntu-si 2013-08-18
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: Težave s bluetooth funkcijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40602/#p40602
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Težave s bluetooth funkcijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40603/#p40603
<CrazyLemon> edge @ $11 mio
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Acookook: Re: Težave s bluetooth funkcijo  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/40604/#p40604
<zdobersek> BONJOUR MES AMIS
<gregor3000> dober dan
<gregor3000> mam eno vprasanje. kako nastavim v kubuntu tako da bom lahko preklapljal med SL in EN tipkovnico?
<gregor3000> pa se eno zakaj mi ne prepozna misi (genericna kitajska...)
<gregor3000> ok tipkovnico sem resil
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ping
<sasa84> juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
 * sasa84 pihne zdobersek v uho
<yang> mater ta bolha
<yang> spisem oglas pol pa nek error
<yang> jajca
<CrazyLemon> ocitno ga nisi prav spisal :D
<dz0ny> zdobersek: reci
<zdobersek> dz0ny: sam preverjam, ce se zivis
<yang> ne
<yang> njihov webserver je zatajil
<dz0ny> sej dam lahko na ignore ...
<yang> 405 Not Allowed
<yang> nginx
<yang> to je error na bolhi
<dz0ny> ja so te ze dal v spammer pool :P
<CrazyLemon> spammer na bolhi.. congrats yang :D
<yang> vcasih je stos na slo-techu pise da si jih je 200 ogledalo oglas a nihce ne pokaze zanimaja za nakup, cena pise pa se predno odpres oglas, tko da verjetno je folku blazno dolgcas in surfajo cez oglase za brezveze
<Sky[x]> mogoce te pa sam info zanima zakaj hudica bi bla tok visoka cena kaj ma vec
<Sky[x]> pac spec hoces vidt :)
<yang> ja sej pravim folk ma prevec casa
<yang> tudi trollajo vcas, zakaj taka cena itd.
<Sky[x]> :)
<yang> najraje bi imeli zastonj, pa se to po mozosti, da jim pripeljes do doma
<Sky[x]> kdo ze kaj delov s HAproxy ? :)
<pitko> dan
<breza> Hej pitko, lepo te je videti!
<pitko> se nebi dalo dat un pojmovnik na lugisovi strani v eno Json datoteko?
<Sky[x]> lp
<CrazyLemon> pitko bi.. če spišeš plugin za wiki ter prepričaš folk pri lugosu da ga dajo na stran :)
<pitko> ok
<pitko> k se napravlam glih :D
<pitko> sam bom zankrat uporabu http://en.sl.open-tran.eu/json/suggest/file zaenkrat
<pitko> pol morm pa pogledat kako je na lugosu
<CrazyLemon> preprosto je..tabela z vnosi :)
<pitko> ja prov ga bom parsu čez Jason
<pitko> če mi bo ratalu
<pitko> pač v jason datoteko
<CrazyLemon> JSON*
<pitko> ja
<pitko> Javascript object notation :)
<pitko> pa se drgač sploh splača? ljudje uporablajo kej?
<dz0ny> morons: Redirected to a robots.txt, restricted URL: https://wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje:pojmovnik
<pitko> ja pa kje je ta tabela shranjena v bazi?
<dz0ny> shrani html, daj ga nekam public, uporabi yql pa ti že kr dela
<dz0ny> recmo http://developer.yahoo.com/yql/console/#h=select%20*%20from%20html%20where%20url%3D%22http%3A//webcache.googleusercontent.com/search%3Fq%3Dcache%3Ahttps%3A//wiki.lugos.si/slovenjenje%3Apojmovnik%26strip%3D1%22%20and%20xpath%3D%22//tr%22
<Seniorita> YQL Console
<Seniorita> »Explore the YQL platform directly in your browser. Learn how to use the built-in and community-provided tables for quickly accessing data from across the internet.«
<dz0ny> sam ne bo delalo a) ker je ssl cerfitikat neveljaven b) ker google ne dovoli brat iz cache yahooju
<pitko> ja nevem kako ta tabela dela
<pitko> kam se to shranjuje
<pitko> pač če dodaš niz?
<pitko> v bazo
<pitko> sej ni zdej 100% da mora bit jSON
<pitko> bo laži kr direkt
<CrazyLemon> zakaj je važno kje se shranjuje?
<dz0ny> mja itak bo lažje direkt k moraš bazo uvozit, sinhronizirat, pa še nekak nekam iskalno pokazat
<dz0ny> but it's your time
<pitko> rad bi vidu grobi sorce od te tabele ne pa Å¡e ves html zravn od strani
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny> grobi source je v plone, ga ne boš videl
<CrazyLemon> grobi sorce je <table><tr><td>angleški niz</td><td>slovenski niz</td></tr></table>
<pitko> a ok
<dz0ny> to je binary packed baza
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: to je html, on noče htmlja
<pitko> ok ok
<pitko> :)
<pitko> bom pa čez html
<zdobersek> kdo, kurca, je Jason?
<pitko> če bo ratalu
<pitko> JSON
<pitko> *
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny vem..on bi najraje dostopal direkt do baze..ker mu bodo ful dovolili dostop :)
<dz0ny> on hoče binary, as all grown men do
<pitko> xml v 21 stoletju :D
<dz0ny> ja sej to tehnično ne moreš
<dz0ny> plone api je dostop do baze
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek bratranc od Xamela
<pitko> ja bodo udorbil uporabo če nardim kej dobrga?
<pitko> :D
<pitko> pač bodo dal gor?
<pitko> http://en.id.open-tran.eu/json/suggest/save%20as videš to ne
<dz0ny> pitko: znaš python?
<pitko> ne
<pitko> znam java c# pho
<pitko> php c++
<dz0ny> no pol se python nauč
<pitko> javscrip ajax :)
<pitko> dz0ny mislu sm plugin za chrome napsiat
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sM7PK5d2Yug         holy fck :D
<Seniorita> Jet Bike - Jay Leno's Garage - YouTube
<Seniorita> »No engine slowing you down. It's all brakes bringing this jet bike to a stop. Subscribe NOW to Jay Leno's Garage: http://full.sc/JD4OF8 Check out the Officia...«
<pitko> k bo uprablu wiki ne
<pitko> na vrjanto k google translate
<zdobersek> pa Jasona pozna
<dz0ny> jaz BIzona poznam
<zdobersek> jst pa Biserko
<dz0ny> s te pa ne poznam, kaj pa počneš z njo?
<zdobersek> regexam
<dz0ny> (.+).||.(.+) a tko ?
<pitko> dz0ny zakaj python?
<zdobersek> zakaj ne Go?
<dz0ny> zakaj ne Dust
<zdobersek> zakaj ne ruby?
<dz0ny> pitko: plone je v pythonu, če hočeš rest protokol pa da bodo oni poganjal :)
<zdobersek> lahk jih pa upgradeas na Joomlo
<pitko> ka pa če mi rata parsat tole html datoteko v JSON?
<pitko> :)
<pitko> pa pol iskat po JSONU
<dz0ny> zdobersek: zato ker majo pri oracle evil plane http://screencloud.net/v/E5Gq
<Seniorita> Screenshot at 16:17:01 | ScreenCloud
<Seniorita> »Screenshot shared with ScreenCloud, an easy to use screenshot sharing application«
<pitko> mism tabelo
<zdobersek> s cim bi iskal po tem JSONu?
<dz0ny> pitko zato sem ti pa pokazal na yql
<dz0ny> ker se html obnaša kot baza
<dz0ny> brez da je treba kogarkoli spraševat
<pitko> ok!
<pitko> sam za dodajanje nizov?
<dz0ny> jim pa pišeš :P
<pitko> :)
<dz0ny> ali pa uvoziš v goggle excel :P
<dz0ny> pa maš spet json api tam
<dz0ny> polno possibility
<dz0ny> Å¡e stran ti hostajo zastonj
<pitko> ma ti si wikipedija :)
<dz0ny> so mi že rekli ja
<CrazyLemon> am.. čemu misliš da bi ti kdo dovolil dodajat nize? pol bo vsak ki v teoriji namesti tvoj extension lahko dodal niz v pojmovnik.. to je no go :)
<pitko> ne
<pitko> nism tega reku
<CrazyLemon> <pitko> sam za dodajanje nizov?   <- kaj si pol mislu s tem ?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: http://lafo.ssw.uni-linz.ac.at/papers/2013_JVMLanguageSummit_OneVMToRuleThemAll.pdf da ne boš preveč iskal
<zdobersek> dz0ny: aha, pol tist ni bil troll :>
<pitko> ti najdeš novo besedo ki je še ni v pojmovniku
<pitko> in jo pač dodaš
<pitko> sam doda jo lahko oseba
<zdobersek> lol @ 'How it should be'
<pitko> k ma pravice do tega
<pitko> mislu sm če bi ratalu zgenererat Json datoteko če bi jo dal na stran
<pitko> nekam
<pitko> sam link
<pitko> do nje
<zdobersek> in ... kaj bos potem z JSON datoteko?
<dz0ny> zdobersek: they don't care about memory consumption either
<pitko> karkoli
<dz0ny> pitko: pa sej maš nek tbx
<pitko> ja to sm upazu
<pitko> pa najhitreje se nalovda najhutreje se išče po jsonu
<pitko> ta tbx sam ga morm Å¡e odprt
<pitko> aa ta txb je ubistvu xml :D
<zdobersek> o, Xamel, jst poznam njegovga bratranca
<anny> cer...anybody razen botov? :)
<j4b0> živ anny
<anny> živ j4b0
<anny> nekam tiiiiho je tuki
<j4b0> ja
<j4b0> jest sem tud šele prišel
<sasa84> ooooo andrejpan
<sasa84> ups
<sasa84> anny, živjo :)
<andrejpan> :)
<dz0ny> pitko: slucajno zasledil http://coryg89.github.io/technical/2013/08/13/how-to-create-your-own-chrome-extensions/
<Seniorita> Cory Gross -- How To Create Your Own Chrome Extensions
<Seniorita> »Simple guide to extending your browser with Chrome extensions«
<pitko> sm
<pitko> sam zdej probavam to vašo tabelo
<pitko> v JSON spravt
<pitko> kar mi presenteljivo dobr gre :D
<sasa84> andrejpan, sej ne, da tebe nočm pozdravt... živjo živjo, sam sem pač prehitr enter stisnla... sorči za hajlajt
<sasa84> hajlajt*
<sasa84> pa za ta druzga tud :P
<pitko> morm rečt da je tako glupo strukturerana ta tabela da glava boli
<anny> dobr, dogaja se!
<pitko> :D
<dz0ny> pitko standard je
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kak film
<anny> Citizen Kane
<dz0ny> kaj iz tega tisočletja bi :)
<j4b0> Oblivion
<dz0ny> seen
<anny> The Fountain
<dz0ny> seen
<j4b0> District 9
<anny> to je najbrž tudi vide
<j4b0> Moon
<anny> paradies liebe
<dz0ny> .imdb mud 2012
<dz0ny> .film mud
<dz0ny> ping
<breza> What do you need?
<breza> Mud (2013) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8atscK-3SpE?fs=1&hl=en_US Two Mississippi teens, Ellis and Neckbone, meet a mysterious drifter named Mud hiding on a deserted river island and get caught up in his tangled web of tall tales about bounty hunters, crimes of passion, lost love and a perfect woman named Juniper.
<dz0ny> 7.6/10-IMDb
<dz0ny> 98%-Rotten Tomatoes
<dz0ny> thx @all
<dz0ny> uu
<dz0ny> .fim beyond the hils
<dz0ny> .film beyond the hills
<breza> Beyond the Hills (2013) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HiJRGbCKCu0?fs=1&hl=en_US Alina (Cristina Flutur) is a woman possessed.  Returning to her homeland after working menial jobs in Germany, she is determined to rescue her childhood friend Voichita (Cosmina Stratan) from the monastery she was sent to after both girls were ejected from an orphanage at the age of eighteen.
<dz0ny> ^^ kdo gledal
 * sasa84 odkima
<sasa84> paradies liebe mi je pa nek znano
<sasa84> a je bla to ena serija par let nazaj?
<dz0ny> .film fish tank
<breza> Fish Tank (2010) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UmvosLQ7jHQ?fs=1&hd=1&hl=en_US Fish Tank is an emotionally stunning coming-of-age story, electrified by the breakthrough performance of its young star Katie Jarvis.  Fifteen-year-old Mia (Katie Jarvis) is in a constant state of war with her family and the world around her, without any creative outlet for her considerable energies save a secret love of hip-hop dance.
<pitko> matra me k je tabela v tabeli v tabeli :D
<pitko> neskončno
<pitko> skor
<pitko> :)
<pitko>  1113 vnosov
<pitko> sam pravo $.each funkcojo sestavt pa sm zmagu :)
<dz0ny> em $("table").toJson() :P
<idioterna> http://www.wimp.com/basscover/
<Seniorita> Bass cover of Daft Punk's "Get Lucky". [VIDEO]
<Seniorita> »Bass cover of Daft Punk's "Get Lucky".«
<idioterna> daft punk even i'd listen to.
<anny> nope, paradies liebe ni serija
<anny> ne bom povedala, da je na koncu past!
<idioterna> sej ni treba no.
<dz0ny> se 5 min pa bo ta paradise love dol
<CrazyLemon> sounds like porn
 * CrazyLemon downloads that
<CrazyLemon> pitko to ni res.. samo ena tabela je ter malo morje <tr> ter <td> seveda :)
<pitko> am
<pitko> sm un tbx
<pitko> udpru
<pitko> mal pregledu
<pitko> popravu zdej je ratu xml  :)
<CrazyLemon> sam to ti čisto nič ne pomaga
<CrazyLemon> ker boš to mogu vedno naredit ko se kaj doda not
<CrazyLemon> ali pa odstrani/spremeni
<pitko> v 3 vrsticah
<pitko> spremenim
<pitko> iz xmlja v JSON
<pitko> pa z zanko berm
<pitko> sam morm strukturo pogruntat Å¡e
<pitko> upam k bo nov strežnik da bodo to tabelo spremenil -..-
<sasa84> ah ja...
<zdobersek> ni nam lahko.
<pitko> kaj nam pa manjak
<dz0ny> ambrosia
<pitko> ? :)
<lynxlynxlynx> grška, ne tisti plevel
<CrazyLemon> drink for the gods?
<pitko> a :D
<sasa84> lol lynxlynxlynx :)
<dz0ny> noo
<dz0ny> uspel mi je svenska version prenest
<zdobersek> .plosk
<breza> Chapeau! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAryFIuRxmQ
<sasa84> dz0ny, bra :P
<pitko> haha končno sm neki naredu -.-
<pitko> :D
<Sky[x]> kaj pa ?
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-11
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Elementary OS Beta Released, But You Might Want to Hold Off Trying It  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/szFihMpzIk8/elementary-os-freya-beta-download
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> dan
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: [12.04] Web Browser na mašini in na USB-ju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41975/#p41975
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [12.04] Web Browser na mašini in na USB-ju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41976/#p41976
<napsy> monday, monday, gotta get down on monday ...
<sasa84_> napsy,+1
<napsy> ze dolgo casa ni noben nic napisu ... pa sm mogu neki
<zdobersek> you blew it
<idioterna> kasno nespodobno povabilo
<R33D3M33R> pozdrav, a kdo ve ali friends' velja za eno osebo? Torej s '
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Vaseer: Re: [rešeno] [12.04] Web Browser na mašini in na USB-ju  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41977/#p41977
<R33D3M33R> nvm, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/English_possessive
<Pepelka13> English possessive - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<idioterna> kasn cudn vprasanje
<idioterna> friend's je singular.
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the last ship
<jabuk> The Last Ship (TV Series 2014– ) 60 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.2/10 (6,971 glasov) MT: 97 user
<jabuk> The crew of a naval destroyer is forced to confront the reality of a new existence when a pandemic kills off most of the earth's population.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3054413337/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2402207/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the leftovers
<jabuk> The Leftovers (TV Series 2014– ) 60 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.3/10 (7,606 glasov) MT: 97 user
<jabuk> Revolves around mysterious disappearances, world-wide, and specifically follows a group of people who are left behind in the suburban community of Mapleton. They must begin to rebuild their lives after the loss of more than 100 people.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3783830553/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2699128/
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the lottery
<jabuk> The Lottery (TV Series 2014– ) 40 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 5.6/10 (441 glasov) MT: 3 user
<jabuk> Set in a world destined for extinction as women have stopped having children. When remarkably 100 embryos are successfully fertilized, a national lottery is held to decide the surrogates.
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3314228/
<CrazyLemon> ja..končal sem :D
<CrazyLemon> o ne nisem
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the strain
<jabuk> The Strain (TV Series 2014– ) 60 min
<jabuk> Ocena: 8.2/10 (9,619 glasov) MT: 68 user
<jabuk> A thriller that tells the story of Dr. Ephraim Goodweather, the head of the Center for Disease Control Canary Team in New York City. He and his team are called upon to investigate a ...See full summary »
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi2011474969/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2654620/
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: gledas pomije?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek nič ne gledam
<CrazyLemon> čekiram ali je kakšna kul nova komedija
<CrazyLemon> pa ni :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: the last ship je cheezy
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny merge pls :)
<CrazyLemon> sej noben mi ni kul
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot (fe2cf0d) : The build passed.
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] Build details: http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/32241304
<zdobersek> aw yiss
<zdobersek> Michael Bay
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: Re: [rešeno] Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41978/#p41978
<dz0ny> .imdb the last ship
<jabuk> The Last Ship (TV Series 2014– ) 60 min Action Drama Sci Fi
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.2/10 (6,994 glasov) MT: 97 user
<jabuk> The crew of a naval destroyer is forced to confront the reality of a new existence when a pandemic kills off most of the earth's population.
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3054413337/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2402207/
<dz0ny> .imdb manhattan
<jabuk> Manhattan (TV Series 2014– )  Drama
<jabuk> Ocena: 7.7/10 (548 glasov) MT: 10 user
<jabuk> Set against the backdrop of the greatest clandestine race against time in the history of science with the mission to build the world's first atomic bomb in Los Alamos, New Mexico. Flawed ...See full summary »
<jabuk> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi1640868889/
<jabuk> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3231564/
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] ubuntu-si/ircbot (8793425) : The build passed.
<travis-ci> [travis-ci] Build details: http://travis-ci.org/ubuntu-si/ircbot/builds/32252983
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 3.km JV od TOPOLÅ ICE @11/08/2014 19:57:25  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.39+N,+15.06+E
* CrazyLemon changed the topic of #ubuntu-si to: Slovenska Ubuntu Linux skupnost www.ubuntu.si | Pogosta vprašanja http://www.ubuntu.si/pogosta_vprasanja/ | Ne sprašuj, če lahko vprašaš - (kulturno!) vprašaj (in počakaj). | Sodeluj pri prevajanju https://www.ubuntu.si/trusty-14.04 & http://nightmonkey.ubuntu.hu/ | Ubuntu 14.10 aka Utopic Unicorn | CONGRATS Tadej! :)
<CrazyLemon> tudi ta steam je tečn ratal
<CrazyLemon> ravno ko hočem "pwnat n00be" ne dela
<dz0ny> k si noob :)
<CrazyLemon> a tebi dela..ti ki si pr0? :)
<sasa84> juhuuuu đonko :D
<sasa84> kaj se strelate tam pr vas?
<sasa84> elow CrazyLemon
<CrazyLemon> buhdej sasa84
<sasa84> hello sexy ^^
<CrazyLemon> oooooh :$
<CrazyLemon> mmm..prijetno pihlja
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 27.9°C @11.08.2014 21:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 49% Veter: jugovzhodnik 2.7 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:01:48, Kulminacija: 13:11:40, Sončni zahod: 20:21:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 19min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<upd> :)
<dz0ny> sasa84: polna luna
<dz0ny> ene par so jih pa na pshiatrijo
<dz0ny> nc novga
<sasa84> swašta dz0ny ...swašta
<sasa84> ooo LorD_DDooM
 * sasa84 pomežikne
<LorD_DDooM> o sasa84 kaj bo dobrega?
<sasa84> ma bo bo :)
<sasa84> ti?
<LorD_DDooM> pa evo, vsaj vreme jež
<LorD_DDooM> je*
<sasa84> baje se je dns končakl :P
<sasa84> končal*
<sasa84> nč miške...zdj pa šibam pančkat ;)
<sasa84> nočko ;)
<LorD_DDooM> nočko
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-12
<slax0r> jutro
<napsy> dan
<yang> http://www.engadget.com/2014/08/04/teague-sizemore-denny-bike-wins/
<Pepelka13> You'll soon get the chance to buy Teague's e-bike of the future
<Pepelka13> »If you saw the Teague X/Sizemore "Denny" e-bike last week and voted for it in the Oregon Manifest design contest, pat yourself on the back -- it just«
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=406210913162
<Pepelka13> Daryl Wong - Java 4-Ever - The Ultimate Geek Video | Facebook
<Pepelka13> »Personally I am pro-Microsoft but this parody is just too awesome!Enjoy Geeks!«
<zdobersek> .yt javatar
<jabuk> Java the Javatar (3 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QFK1cLhytY ♥1,776 ▶233,719
<slax0r> to je pa kr staro
<zdobersek> mhm
<zdobersek> iskal sem tegale https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3418SeWZfQ
<Pepelka13> JavaZone 2013: Javapocalypse - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »"It's supposed to write once, run everywhere. But it's more like write once, ruin everything..." http://www.javazone.no — Join thousands of developers at Jav...«
<upd> 5 strojev v 5 minutah izdela 5 Poli klobas. Koliko minut potrebuje 100 strojev, da izdela 100 Poli klobas?
<upd> xD
<slax0r> 10000
<upd> odgovori so 1 100 5
<slax0r> because f* you thats why :P
<upd> :D
<slax0r> 1 stroj dela 1 klobaso 5 minut, tk da odg. je 5 :P
<upd> yes :d
<dz0ny> lies
<dz0ny> uh
<dz0ny> mesar dela klobaso
<dz0ny> stroj je sam orodje :)
<upd> stroj dela klobaso, mesar pa upravlja stroj
<zdobersek> a to mate zdej na friju?
<upd> LOL kdo
<idioterna> ja sej zdej je aktualno to
<slax0r> kaj? a klobasE?
<idioterna> ne
<idioterna> kdo je naredu klobaso
<idioterna> http://www.newyorker.com/news/daily-comment/monkey-see-monkey-click
<Pepelka13> Wikipedia Defends the Monkey Selfie - The New Yorker
<Pepelka13> »When a macaque takes a selfie, who owns the photograph?«
<upd> v vsakem primeru je avtor tisti ki je lastnik fotoaparata ne pa tisti ki je pritisnil gumb doh
<slax0r> to pa ne bo drzalo
<slax0r> lastnik fotoaparata je lahko vsak ki ima vsaj nekaj zelencev pod palcem
<slax0r> ce pa mas nekaj zelencev pod palcem, pa se ne pomeni da si sposoben naredit dobro fotografijo
<upd> vredu, ampak če nekomu dam fotoaparat, in dela slike, se jaz smartam kot avtor ker so bile narejene z mojim orodjem, razen če se drugače ne dogovorim
<idioterna> res?
<idioterna> nism zihr.
<idioterna> sam js nism pravnik, tko da pojma nimam
<upd> res. ko nekomu posodim avto in ga dobi radar, tudi jaz dobim položnico, ker sem lastnik avta ane
<slax0r> dobis ti, placati pa je ni potrebno
<slax0r> mislim, tebi ne
<slax0r> lahko se pritozis in ce lahko dokazes da je vozila X oseba, dobi ta X oseba kazen
<upd> ko mi tisti ki je slikal z mojim fottoaparatom, ko mi ga vrne, je notri moja spominska kartica, prav tako smatram vsebino te spominske kot mojo
<upd> seveda ČE lahko dokažeš
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> sej ce dokaze da je on fotkal so fotke njegove
<idioterna> ne glede na to da je tvoj fotoaparat
<Matthai> ja
<Matthai> če bi gledal lastništvo, potem če jaz najamem software za pisanje teksta in napišem roman, je roman last Microsofta
<Matthai> kar pa niti slučajno ne drži
<slax0r> podoben primer bi bil, imam en OSS "projekt", ki ga uporabljamo tudi v enem sluzbenem projektu in sem med razvojem sluzbenega projekta nasel majhno napakico v svojem "programcku" in sem ga seveda zloadal na sluzbeni racunalnik in popravil, kar se ne pomeni da je sedaj firma lastnik mojega "programcka"
<upd> ja sej je logično, sam ni smiselno, ker on ne bi nič naredil brez mojega fotoaparata, sploh pa če je moj fotoaparat, moja spominska, zakaj bi bila vsebina njegova, če nekdo kopira fajle, na moj usb kluč, potem je tudi on lastnik fajlov, kako če sem pa lastnik usb kluča
<slax0r> upd: torej ce se jaz vsedem v tvoj avto sem tudi jaz tvoja lastnina? :)
<dz0ny> cakte al pol je pujs lastnik mesa :D?
<napsy> od koga je jabolko ko pade na tujo parcelo? od lastnika drevesa al od lastnika kamor pade jabolko? :D
<dz0ny> od unga ki ga pobere :D
<upd> slax0r, ne ker si oseba
<slax0r> upd: no, potem pa sem pozabil fotoaparat v tvojem avtu :)
<upd> Å¡e vedno ne, ker si lastnik fotoaparata
<upd> in če bom v tem času s tvojim fotoaparatom naredil sliko, ti dam avtorske pravice, ker sem jih naredil s tvojim fotoaparatom
<slax0r> no torej, zakaj je pa razlika z dokumentom za katerega sem uporabil tvoj kljuc da sem ga prenesel, ne vem kam in pozabil izbrisati?
<upd> jaz sem lastnik kljuca in posledično njegove vsebine
<dz0ny> kljuc je transportni medij
<dz0ny> ti si huj kot comcast pa verzon
<dz0ny> k hocta fast lanes
<zdobersek> verizon*
<dz0ny> zato da lahko nemoteno yt gledas
<dz0ny> upd: ce mas gor legalno drm free glasbo
<dz0ny> nisi lastnik glasbe
<dz0ny> imaš samo pravico do uporabe
<slax0r> upd: ja, ampak si tudi lastnik avtomobila, ampak ce pozabim kaj v tvojem avtu, pa nisi lastnik tega
<dz0ny> isto je za e-book
<dz0ny> hehe, kdo si potem lasti državo? :D
<upd> to je use logično, da nisi lastnik, če nekdo nekaj pozabi, ampak tistih slik pa res nebi bilo brez mojega fotoaparata
<zdobersek> jst tud ne bi svoje stvari pozabu, ce ne bi ti imel avta
<upd> ok, vam dam prav tu... sam vsen je čudno :)
<slax0r> upd: kaj pa ce slikar naslika sliko z tvojim copicem? :)
<idioterna> ja njegova je
<upd> in na moje platno je moja slika ker sem lastnik platna!
<upd> :D
<idioterna> sej slikar ne bi mogu
<idioterna> brez njegovga copica
<idioterna> a bi s prstom al kaj
<upd> toj če dam otroško sobo porisat z angelčki ubistvu nisem lastnik, te h narisanih angelčkov ?
<slax0r> pa ce si od soseda sposodim vrtalnik da lahko zvrtam luknje da zmontiram polico na zid, je polica zdaj njegova? :)
<slax0r> upd: lastnik je mal tezka beseda za to, bolj avtor
<upd> ja, karkoli, ampak tisti ki jih je risal mi jih lahko pride kadarkoli izbrisat 0.o
<idioterna> ne, luknje so od soseda :)
<idioterna> in ce das sraufe u lukne od soseda
<idioterna> so tut sraufi njegovi
<idioterna> k jih priposestvuje :)
<upd> to s polico je logično, ker si jo pri sebi montiral
<slax0r> upd: ne more ti prit zbrisat, logicno, ampak ce lahko dokaze da je avtor, lahko zahteva od tebe da jih zbrises
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] robicaglic: Re: midi povezava stari sintesajzer in ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41979/#p41979
<slax0r> idioterna: pa si naj pride izrezat svoje luknje in svoje sraufe ki so premajhni za moje nove velike luknje :D
<upd> ja no čudna zadeva :) nekdo mi naredi unikatno obliko strehe pri hiši, in ko bo dokazal da je avtor te unikatne oblike lahko zahteva da podrem streho, no skregano z logiko
<slax0r> ne to ne, ker si ti tega nekoga placal da ti to naredit
<slax0r> M$ je tudi avtor Windows, in ne more zahtevat da zbrises, ce si seveda kupil licenco za uporabo
<upd> torej če unga plačam za angelčke, in če unga plačam ker je slika z mojim fotoaparatom sem avtor
<slax0r> avtor se vedno nisi ti, razen ce ti proda avtorstvo :)
<slax0r> ampak ker si placal, se je avtor strinjal da to lahko uporabljas oz mas
<slax0r> podobno kot ce jaz naredim fotografijo in jo ti uporabljas na svoji spletni strani, lahko zahtevam da jo skines, ali pa placas za uporabo
<slax0r> no, vsaj js si to vse tak razlagam, se pa ne pomeni da vse tako drzi :)
<upd> ok pa naj bo tako, zdej pa ne posojam več fotoaparata
<napsy> slax0r: ce ni properly zasciten (vsaj dokaz o avtorstvu), bos tezko zahteval karkol
<lynxlynxlynx> pa eno so materialne, drugo pa moralne (?) avtorske pravice
<lynxlynxlynx> druge so neodtujljive
<idioterna> moralne niso prenosljive, ampak tut nimajo materialnega ucinka :)
<Matthai> idioterna, lahko ga imajo... lahko se odpoveš uveljavljanju moralnih pravic v zameno za nek denar, se pravi, da se NE podpišeš pod delo
<Matthai> ne pomeni pa to, da se sme nekdo drug podpisati
<idioterna> aha no
<idioterna> tok podrobno nism studiru
<CrazyLemon> da hell..robin williams died?
<zdobersek> jaysus man
<zdobersek> too soon
<CrazyLemon> ...
<dz0ny> old news, but sad news
<upd_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IOiUrF74F14#t=91
<Pepelka13> RISE UP - [Official Video] - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »RISE UP - Official Video When YOU are ready to rise, YOU'll rise up.. A collaborative effort of TragedyandHope and Activist, Author and Garret John Laporto o...«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 27.8°C @12.08.2014 20:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 73% Veter: severnik 2 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:02, Kulminacija: 13:11:31, Sončni zahod: 20:20:01
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 16min 59s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mhm prekleto soparno je
<zdobersek> boo hoo
<CrazyLemon> a si bil na kolesu?
<CrazyLemon> in ob kateri uri
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 18°C @12.08.2014 20:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 81%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:55:12, Kulminacija: 13:05:22, Sončni zahod: 20:15:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 20min 20s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> pffft
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: njet
<CrazyLemon> potem pa nehaj boo hoojat
<CrazyLemon> ok??
<zdobersek> ... a si ti bil?
<CrazyLemon> sm..zakaj bi se pritoževal da je soparno če ne bi bil
<CrazyLemon> makes no sense
<zdobersek> FUCKYOU
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: 1. prevajalski maraton pred izidom KDE SC 5  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41980/#p41980
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: midi povezava stari sintesajzer in ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41981/#p41981
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xap1/t1.0-9/10583859_700695736686090_4497621903687793636_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> epic :D
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Retro-Styled Rhythmic Puzzle Game ‘Micron’ Hits All The Right Notes  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/rLUaZ2AmuhQ/micron-game-review-linux-steam-desura
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: a si videl objavo? a si zdaj srečen? :P
<lynxlynxlynx> bravo
<lynxlynxlynx> in edino prav, da so znani tudi rezultati
<R33D3M33R> se strinjam
<R33D3M33R> škoda, da nisem bolj gnjavil ljudem po mailu ... bi gotovo še kdo prišel, ki je zdaj pozabil na dogodek
<sasa84> elow bičiz :D
<lynxlynxlynx> http://lwn.net/Articles/607091/ well well well
<Pepelka13> Wayland in GNOME: two progress reports [LWN.net]
<R33D3M33R> jao sasa84, si zatajila :P
<R33D3M33R> oho :)
<sasa84_> R33D3M33R,a?
<R33D3M33R> jah, maraton smo imeli, a nisi videla novice? :P
<sasa84_> kde maraton :P
<sasa84_> sm bla na nanosu :D
<R33D3M33R> ja saj, je prišlo tudi kar nekaj ne-kde-jevcev :P
<R33D3M33R> drugače je maraton trajal do danes, še včeraj sem dobil ene prevode ... tak da je to slab izgovor :)
<R33D3M33R> je pa res, da ga bom organiziral še 1x, a takrat boš sodelovala?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R sm videl..in jo tudi že popravil :>
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R takrat bo Å¡la na slavnik :P
<R33D3M33R> CrazyLemon: čemu si pa se delno anonimiziral?
<CrazyLemon> R33D3M33R just because :)
<CrazyLemon> če me gre kdo guglat da ne vidi da sodelujem pri kdeju
<CrazyLemon> :P
<R33D3M33R> mah, kakor hočeš, jaz sem samo copy&pejstal imena :P
<lynxlynxlynx> tale irc log pa ni poindeksiran, ane? :P
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: nobody cares!
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek dont lie..i know you care :$
<zdobersek> ... 0.00001
<CrazyLemon> see..proof that you lied
<dz0ny> .roll zdobersek laze, zdobersek ne laze
<jabuk>  zdobersek ne laze
<dz0ny> machine knows
<zdobersek> what now
<CrazyLemon> .roll zdobersek laze, zdobersek laze, zdobersek ne laze
<jabuk> zdobersek laze
<CrazyLemon> see
<zdobersek> .roll 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6
<jabuk>  4
<R33D3M33R> .roll 0 1
<jabuk> 0 1
<R33D3M33R> .roll 0, 1
<jabuk> 0
<R33D3M33R> hehe :)
<R33D3M33R> .help
<R33D3M33R> eh :(
<CrazyLemon> poskusi .pomoč :)
<CrazyLemon> lahko tudi na pvt
<zdobersek> vedno ti na pvt pise
<R33D3M33R> ravnokar gledam source :)
<R33D3M33R> .vrzi
<jabuk> glava
<R33D3M33R> .plosk
<jabuk> http://assets0.ordienetworks.com/images/GifGuide/clapping/Kurtclapping.gif
<CrazyLemon> ln
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] robicaglic: Re: midi povezava stari sintesajzer in ubuntu  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41982/#p41982
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-13
<jabuk> M 1.2 > 3.km  V od TOPOLÅ ICE @13/08/2014 03:05:04  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.4+N,+15.06+E
<napsy> dan
<slax0r> jutro
<jabuk> M 2.2 > 4.km  J od LJUTOMERA @13/08/2014 12:36:10  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.48+N,+16.21+E
<napsy> hehe
<napsy> l337
<slax0r> o.O
<jabuk> M 1.7 > 3.km  V od PTUJA @13/08/2014 12:36:13  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.42+N,+15.91+E
<slax0r> dafuk is dat?
<napsy> neki se dogaja :)
<zdobersek> trese se
<slax0r> aja, to je "potres-o-meter"?
<napsy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/255161/comments/28
<Pepelka13> Comment #28 : Bug #255161 : Bugs : “cupsys” package : Ubuntu
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: Re: [rešeno] Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41983/#p41983
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41984/#p41984
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Ubuntu Can: Answers to the Top 4 Common Questions Asked by New Users  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/GlA3-A5QxPQ/ubuntu-can-play-games-replace-windows-questions
<CrazyLemon> http://www.sygic.com/static/paypal-offer/
<Pepelka13> Sygic | PayPal Offer
<CrazyLemon> če kdo rabi sygic
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk> Trenutno se predvaja: Chet Faker - Gold
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 30.6°C @13.08.2014 17:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% Veter: jugovzhodnik 5 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:04:15, Kulminacija: 13:11:22, Sončni zahod: 20:18:28
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 14min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> chet!
<CrazyLemon> faker!
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: dostop do datotek po namestitvi novega linuxa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41985/#p41985
<CrazyLemon> .yt miracle of modern science swipe
<jabuk> Miracles of Modern Science - Swipe (feat. Kristin Slipp) (Official video) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PpBsRO7iWY ♥41 ▶159
<yang> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Mort_aux_Juifs
<Pepelka13> La Mort aux Juifs - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<CrazyLemon> a ima se kdo s prijavo na steam?
<idioterna> a tezave? :)
<CrazyLemon> lol..ja tezave
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> lol :D kr celo besedo spustu :D
<lynxlynxlynx> you accidentally
<sasa84> jouu bičiz
 * sasa84 pošlata CrazyLemon 
<zdobersek> INCOMING
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> who's coming?!?
<zdobersek> the storm!
<zdobersek> kva je tadej naredu?
<BigWhale> boljs storm, k shitstorm
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek no its not
<zdobersek> ...
<zdobersek> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> see
<zdobersek> boljs shitstorm k sharknado
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> its not
<CrazyLemon> its going away
<zdobersek> ma kaj bluzis
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: Tadeju cestitujemo ker ... ?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ima baby girl :)
<zdobersek> nice!
<zdobersek> a bo linuxacica?
<CrazyLemon> a-a :(
<CrazyLemon> tadej je bil bl unix
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/10599697_701188539970143_7716312427450970076_n.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek  ^
<CrazyLemon> professor sweaty dragon :D
<zdobersek> rumeno-crn je
<zdobersek> Baby Sir Wobbly Wheels
<CrazyLemon> aja bike colour..js prebral favourite colour :D
<CrazyLemon> pol je colonel sweaty dragon
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://guac-dev.org/
<Pepelka13> Guacamole | HTML5 Clientless Remote Desktop
<CrazyLemon> kul
<CrazyLemon> meh.. tomcat
<idioterna> evo CrazyLemon
<idioterna> da bos oborozen
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sgxNBPWsWo
<Pepelka13> Lažeš, Baba! - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ..sam ni saše :(
<idioterna> ja se sreca
<idioterna> ce bi vedla da sm ti js dau bi pol mene grdo gledala!
<zdobersek> .yt so what
<jabuk> P!nk - So What (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FJfFZqTlWrQ ♥319,626 ▶124,346,217
<zdobersek> tudi babe smejo lagati!
<idioterna> sej pol kasnej se "s pod nog baba!" zavpije
<zdobersek> tudi babe smejo biti v napoto!
<idioterna> partizani so pa loh seksisticne barabe, jebiga.
<CrazyLemon> lahko noč partizani
<netkat> k ste lih pr zenskah. http://www.simonsfoundation.org/quanta/20140812-a-tenacious-explorer-of-abstract-surfaces/ ta ti dokaze kdo laze v hiperbolicni ravnini al neki:)
<Pepelka13> Maryam Mirzakhani Is First Woman Fields Medalist | Simons Foundation
<Pepelka13> »Maryam Mirzakhani has become the first woman Fields medalist for drawing deep connections between topology, geometry and dynamical systems.«
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-14
<Matthai> * Looking up irc.sioff.net
<Matthai> * Connecting to irc.sioff.net (193.164.138.66) port 6697...
<Matthai> * Connection failed. Error: Network is unreachable
<Matthai> tole mi javi
<yang> 93.103.7.99
<yang> mas se rezervi IP
<yang> 08:24 [193] -!- Irssi: Connecting to 193.164.138.66 [193.164.138.66] port 6697
<yang> 08:24 [193] -!- Irssi: Connection to 193.164.138.66 established
<yang> men dela ok
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: so de-op maybe?
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Ledstorm +++: Re: [Mint 17 Cinnamon] Empathy ne dela.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41986/#p41986
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 16°C @14.08.2014 9:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95%  oblačno dežuje
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:01:14, Kulminacija: 13:08:02, Sončni zahod: 20:14:49
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 13min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<yekwol> yang, mislim da lahko samo skozi okno pogledas, pa ti je vse jasno :)
<yang> ja sej vidm, da ni kaj poletno vreme
<zdobersek> danes je odlicno vreme za kopalke
<zdobersek> right?
<zdobersek> cause of water?
<yang> Kaj najbolj optimalni sources.list so npr. "precise main restricted" ?
<yang> deb http://sl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<Pepelka13> Index of /ubuntu
<yang> deb-src http://sl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main restricted
<Pepelka13> Index of /ubuntu
<yang> do sedaj imam samo main
<dz0ny> yang: tam je samo flash gor
<dz0ny> wrapper za flash installer
<yang> oz. kako mate vi "main restricted universe"
<yang> kje je samo flash ? na "restricted" ?
<dz0ny> main community universe
<yang> aha ok bom dal "main community universe"
<dz0ny> ce hoces flash mas web8update
<dz0ny> kjer maš javo pa flash... popakiran
<dz0ny> zdej delajo aur za debian
<dz0ny> tko da ppa soon dead
<yang> community so 3rd party, niso official ?
<dz0ny> ne, posvojeni so
<yang> aha, pol tega ne bom dal zaenkrat
<dz0ny> ppa dead stuff #inothernews
<yang> Err http://sl.archive.ubuntu.com precise-updates/main armel Packages 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<Pepelka13> Index of /
<yang> aja mirror ne mirrora arma
<dz0ny> vedno nastavi na http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<Pepelka13> Index of /
<yang> ok
<dz0ny> nikoli na lokalne
<yang> sem mislu da bo hitrejsi z lokalnega mirorja
<yang> http://pastebin.com/c064sVAx
<Pepelka13> ###### Ubuntu Main Repos #deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main un - Pastebin.com
<yang> ce nablam prve, mi vrze tist 404 ven
<yang> z ORIGINAL pa deluje
<yang> lepo posynca
<dz0ny> .yt cool kids ecosmith
<jabuk> Echosmith - Cool Kids [Official Music Video] (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXTlczyWJ-Y ♥73,359 ▶4,534,113
<zdobersek> dz0ny: u cool kid man
<zdobersek> pheesda je mrzlo zunaj
<slax0r> jp
<slax0r> pravo zimsko vreme
<dz0ny> kr pravilan temperatura
<dz0ny> prava*
<zdobersek> dz0ny: a vas ni zametal?
<sasa84> juhuuuuuu
<yang> .vreme rakek
<yang> .vreme bano polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 15.3°C @14.08.2014 12:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% Veter: severovzhodnik 2.6 m/s
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:02:32, Kulminacija: 13:08:51, Sončni zahod: 20:15:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 12min 38s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756.0m): 15.3°C @14.08.2014 12:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:01:59, Kulminacija: 13:07:55, Sončni zahod: 20:13:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 11min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756.0m): 15.3°C @14.08.2014 12:30 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:01:59, Kulminacija: 13:07:55, Sončni zahod: 20:13:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 11min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> suer, spam moar!
<slax0r> sure*
<yang> maja ista temperatura kt tuki
<yang> ceprav poglej bot je enako pastal
<yang> aja ne
<yang> duplo vidim
 * yang gre nazaj kompajlat
<sasa84> fantje, dns grem tole iskat... a bo? http://www.bigbang.si/prenosni-racunalniki/z710-i7-4710mq-8gb1tb8g-lenovo-gt840w81-g-567187
<Pepelka13> Prenosni računalnik Z710 I7-4710MQ 8GB/1TB+8G LENOVO GT840/W8.1 G - bigbang.si
<Pepelka13> »Prenosni računalnik Z710 I7-4710MQ 8GB/1TB+8G LENOVO GT840/W8.1 G 17,3-PALČNI PRENOSNI RAČUNALNIK ZA RAZVEDRILO IN VSAKDANO UPORABO.«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, say nothin' :P
<sasa84> vsakdano? wtf :P
<yang> BTW. Kdor je pri tusmobilu, majo akcijo za 100 EUR popusta pri podaljsanju za 2 leti
<yang> sasa84: a se zmeri kupujes racunalnik ?
<sasa84> yang, dns grem pa res kupt :P
<yang> sem mislil da si ze najmanj dva kupila
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03Q_pNdMeGg
<Pepelka13> alt-J - Every Other Freckle (Official Audio) - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »From the forthcoming album 'This Is All Yours'. Available on iTunes here: http://smarturl.it/TIAYitunes Available on CD / Double LP here: http://www.altjband...«
<yang> sasa84: morda se malo pocakaj, saj ves cez pol leta bo 100 eur cenejsi :)
<sasa84> ne zafrkavi yang  :P
<sasa84> za to je CrazyLemon na kanalu :P
<yang> sasa84: on te sam zavaja s temi laptopi, ne mu verjet
<yang> RAČUNALNIK ZA RAZVEDRILO  IN VSAKDANO UPORABO
<yang> a ga bos imela za razvrerilo al za vsakdanjo rabo ?
<sasa84> za vsakdanjo razvedrilno rabo :P
<yang> ta je dobra "racunanik za razvedrilo"
<sasa84> razvedrilo...k da gledam sam p0rn :\
<yang> par let nazaj sem bil v comtron trgovini in pride en tip tko ene 40 star in pravi "rad bi prenosnik" pa ga prodajalec vprasa "kakega pa" pa pravi tip "takega da bom igrice nanga igral"
<yang> pol pa un prodajalec takoj zagrabbi pa pravi "gospod za vsa mamo samo dva, tega najdrazjega pa unega mal cenejsega"
<sasa84> :D
<yang> sasa84: sam cisto BTW. zakaj ga ne narocis raje iz nemcije ?
<yang> ali pa se zapeljes ve clovec ali trst
<yang> sigurno so cenejsi tam
<yang> en prjatu je dost kupval tam v mediamarket trst
<yang> 13:13 < yang> sasa84: sam cisto BTW. zakaj ga ne narocis raje iz nemcije ?
<yang> 13:13 < yang> ali pa se zapeljes ve clovec ali trst
<yang> 13:13 < yang> sigurno so cenejsi tam
<yang> 13:14 -!- sasa84_ [~quassel@BSN-61-26-202.dial-up.dsl.siol.net] has joined #ubuntu-si
<yang> 13:14 < yang> en prjatu je dost kupval tam v mediamarket trst
<sasa84_> ah :)
<sasa84_> dam 50€ sam za benz :)
<yang> ma gres malo se soncit na pomol v trstu :)
<yang> al pa na kaksno dobro pivo v celovec
<yang> mas malo izleta
<yang> se vedno tut ce das 50 eur vec mislim da je ceneje
<yang> jst tehnike ze davno ne kupujem vec pri nas
<idioterna> sasa84_: ti kr pr nas kup, da naus mela umlautov po tipkovnci
<sasa84_> idioterna, to je tud en razlog...d ti ni treba Å¡-jev limat po tipkovnc :P
<idioterna> pa kaj ce je mal drazje, vsaj ne bojo brezposelni
<idioterna> http://d3dsacqprgcsqh.cloudfront.net/photo/aW0Z3Yx_460sa_v1.gif
<sasa84_> treba podpirat slov. gospodarstvo :P
<sasa84_> lušt paradajz pa to :P
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> zato smo mi sli u slovenijo na pocitnce
<idioterna> ampak kopal smo se pa u avstriji, k je na slovenskih bazenih prepovedano skakat v vodo
<yang> sasa84_: za 1TB HDD se mi zdi pretirana cena, razen ce je 1TB SSD ?
<idioterna> kolk pa je cena?
<yang> 950 eur
<idioterna> a to misl kupt sasa?
<yang> ja
<idioterna> a si resna, halo
<idioterna> jurja za disk?
<yang> sasa84_: mislim da se ne spalca dat vec od 500 eur za Laptop, razen ce je nek ful SSD noter
<yang> ne to je komplet laptop
<idioterna> aja 950 je cel laptop?
<idioterna> kva pa je not
<yang> http://www.bigbang.si/prenosni-racunalniki/z710-i7-4710mq-8gb1tb8g-lenovo-gt840w81-g-567187
<Pepelka13> Prenosni računalnik Z710 I7-4710MQ 8GB/1TB+8G LENOVO GT840/W8.1 G - bigbang.si
<Pepelka13> »Prenosni računalnik Z710 I7-4710MQ 8GB/1TB+8G LENOVO GT840/W8.1 G 17,3-PALČNI PRENOSNI RAČUNALNIK ZA RAZVEDRILO IN VSAKDANO UPORABO.«
<yang> sasa84_: tukaj po ljubljani so bannerji za nek HP za 499 EUR
<idioterna> sasa84_: uredu je
<yang> mislim da tut pr bigbang
<idioterna> sasa84_: za to kar ti rabs bo prima
<sasa84_> idioterna,tud men se zdi,... 17,3 bi mi odgovarjal, dost rama, i7, plac tud... tko da bo spet za par let
<idioterna> sasa84_: ni lih za okol nosit, za igrce pa filme pa vse zivo je super
<sasa84_> pa lenovo je baje ok firma :)
<idioterna> mocna masina, 8 giga rama
<idioterna> kr spodobna graficna
<yang> dans je vseen kera firma je
<idioterna> sasa84_: je pa res draga stacuna ta big bang
<sasa84_> idioterna, več al mn bo bil na mizi, redkokdaj bo šel okol...pa še takrat se bo v avtu pelu :)
<sasa84_> ja, sam majo ene trgovine še dražje
<idioterna> sasa84_: pr ceni loh forever odlasas
<idioterna> sasa84_: tko da ti kr kup
<idioterna> pa uzivi
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84_> veš kaj... sem si zaslužla ;)
<sasa84_> že od konc februarja s fotrom v gozd hodm... in je reku, d mi bo kupu komp ;)
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> le prvosc si
<yang> http://www.bigbang.si/prenosni-racunalniki/17-f001sm-a8-6410-4gb-hp-750gb-win81-567173
<Pepelka13> Prenosni računalnik 17-F001SM A8-6410 4GB HP 750GB. WIN8.1 - bigbang.si
<Pepelka13> »Prenosni računalnik 17-F001SM A8-6410 4GB HP 750GB. WIN8.1 Prenosni računalnik HP Pavilion 17 vključuje vse prednosti namiznega računalnika v vitki prenosni obliki. Izjemen zvok s tehnologijo BeatsAudio in zaslon visoke ločljivosti s čisto sliko sta samo primera prednosti, na katere se lahko zanesete v okviru te vrhunske računalniške izkušnje.«
<idioterna> ce bos iskala najcenejs pol nkol naus nc kupla
<idioterna> yang: to je cist neprimerljivo
<yang> ta ni dosti slabsi in pol cenejsi je
<yang> dobr un je i7
<idioterna> yang: crappy display, crappy graficna, crappy cpu, skor nc rama, navadn ceski disk
<idioterna> ni vredn 500
<yang> nevem od kdaj so HPji crappy
<idioterna> to dobis za 250 na geizhals
<idioterna> kaj ma pa hp zveze tle
<idioterna> http://www.cpubenchmark.net/cpu.php?cpu=AMD+A8-6410+APU&id=2266
<Pepelka13> PassMark - AMD A8-6410 APU - Price performance comparison
<idioterna> tak cpu.
<Pepelka13> »Performance and price comparison graphs for AMD A8-6410 APU«
<sasa84_> sam je dost slabš tale hp yang
<sasa84_> 4giga rama mam že zdej :P
<idioterna> display ni HD, rama je premal, cpu je bistveno, _bistveno_ slabsi pa disk je navadn 750 giga
<idioterna> v uni masini je hibridn disk+ssd
<idioterna> kar kr dobr pohitri masino
<yang> no seveda ni enakovreden
<yang> saj je zato tudi cenejsi
<yang> sasa84_: za kaksne igrice in zahtevne aplikacije je verjetno res bolje ce imas hitrejsi CPU
<yang> odvisno kaksen "power-user" si
<sasa84_> pa yang pišuka... ne more zdej as. pridt na fax z enim crapy kompom no za 200€ :P
<sasa84_> gor pa lubuntu, k je to edina stvar k lohk fura :P
<sasa84_> predstavitev pa v wordu narjena, k powerpoint ne sfura :P
<dz0ny> sasa84_: go apple
<sasa84_> no dz0ny, NO!!!
<dz0ny> vse dela :)
<zdobersek> V S E
<zdobersek> jst grem apple
<sasa84_> sam je pa ful drag glede na to kar ponuja
<dz0ny> ja ce pa vse dela :)
<dz0ny> na win nc ne dlea pa pora mescih
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> coffe time
<idioterna> http://www.apple.com/remembering-robin-williams/
<dz0ny> cofeeee
<Pepelka13> Apple - Remembering Robin Williams
<Pepelka13> »Remembering Robin Williams«
<sasa84_> dz0ny,kofe?
<idioterna> sasa84_: apple ni svoh, btw
<idioterna> sam za igrce pa res ni
<idioterna> za filme je ok
<zdobersek> WoW lahk igras
<sasa84_> sem je pa 1200... pa ma 320 diska, mejbi i5, pa 13 inčen
<zdobersek> sicer za igrce bos tko mela steambox
 * sasa84_ skoči v naročje k zdobersek 
<sasa84_> moj moj <:O~
<slax0r> spet racunalnik kupujes sasa84_ ?
<slax0r> :)
<sasa84_> slax0r, a Å¡e ti? :P
<slax0r> sorry :(
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Twitter, Facebook & Gmail Notifications on Ubuntu Phone  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0aQxCYpxvZ8/twitter-facebook-notification-ubuntu-phones
<CrazyLemon> yang fyi..sl != si (glede ppajev pa to)
<yang> ma kar origialne entryje bom pustil
<yang> drgac neki faila
<slax0r> a se da dobit kak "nastavek" ali kakorkoli za sedez v avtu za hrbtenico ki dejansko kaj pomaga?
<idioterna> mhm
<slax0r> kje pa?
<idioterna> slax0r: http://herculesmuseum.files.wordpress.com/2008/10/uk1.jpg
<idioterna> dokler ne ojacas misic v hrbtenici te ne bo kr nehal bolet
<slax0r> we've been over this :)
<slax0r> mam kolo, uporabljam, cez vikende, cez teden ni izvedljivo
<slax0r> sem pa 2-3 ure na dan v avtu in takrat me najbolj zajebava
<slax0r> kaj pa kake vaje za hrbtenico?
<yang> rec tvoji nej te zacne masirat, drgac stopis pa do kake tajke
<yang> anpak ma idioterna prav
<idioterna> slax0r: hm js sm dobil od dohtarce vaje za hrbtenico
<idioterna> ti loh skeniram ko bom doma
<yang> se men jih poslhi prosim
<idioterna> ok
<CrazyLemon> slax0r a kosmodisk varianta?
<CrazyLemon> matr so pri canonicalu tečni s tem kernelom..par dni nazaj je bil update danes pa spet..ffs make up your mind
<zdobersek> NO KERNEL FOR YOU
<CrazyLemon> pfft
<CrazyLemon> keep your daily built kernel for yourself!
<CrazyLemon> http://www.wired.com/2014/08/snowden-breadcrumbs/
<Pepelka13> Snowden: I Left the NSA Clues, But They Couldn’t Find Them | Threat Level | WIRED
<Pepelka13> »If the NSA still doesn’t know the full extent of the greatest leak of secrets in its history, it’s not because of Edward Snowden’s attempts to cover his tracks. On the contrary, the NSA’s most prolific whistleblower now claims he purposefully left a trail of digital bread crumbs designed to lead the agency directly to the files he’d copied.«
<zdobersek> what a smart boy
<idioterna> smart arse.
<zdobersek> oy! mind yer own arse!
<CrazyLemon> One day an intelligence officer told him that TAO—a division of NSA hackers—had attempted in 2012 to remotely install an exploit in one of the core routers at a major Internet service provider in Syria, which was in the midst of a prolonged civil war.
<CrazyLemon> But something went wrong, and the router was bricked instead—rendered totally inoperable. The failure of this router caused Syria to suddenly lose all connection to the Internet—although the public didn’t know that the US government was responsible.
<CrazyLemon> they bricked it :D
<zdobersek> happens to the best of us
<CrazyLemon> not if you use tomato!
<zdobersek> tomato is for wimps
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: dostop do datotek po namestitvi novega linuxa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41987/#p41987
<CrazyLemon> you're a wimp!
<yang> http://img.joemonster.org/images/vad/img_29307/f5988dda4b3677461651fb2e0c241f91.gif
<zdobersek> useful because ... ?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://gs1.wac.edgecastcdn.net/8019B6/data.tumblr.com/3813cd69f4e28aaa1086757a2dd4040d/tumblr_naaztsaCmw1qbw072o1_500.gif
<zdobersek> everyone else: ^
<CrazyLemon> uff..to je pa bolelo
<CrazyLemon> karbon pač :p
<zdobersek> ma ne karbon
<zdobersek> falot ni pazu, proti cemu goni, urgentno zavira, pusti levo roko na aerobaru in sam sebe v salto vrze
<yang> ce komu manjka adrenalina naj zacne voziti longboard
<yang> eni gredo z njimi hitro kot avti dol v klanec
<CrazyLemon> wat? tisto niso longboardi
<jabuk> http://i2.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/414/265/368.gif
<yang> CrazyLemon: kaj pa so
<yang> rolke so
<yang> prilagojene za downhill
<CrazyLemon> yang ne vem..sam dvomim da spada pod skejte če ležiš
<yang> ne
<yang> stojijo gor a nisi se videl videa ?
<yang> nekaj slovencev to fura
<yang> bom ti pokazal
<yang> https://www.facebook.com/longboardmag
<Pepelka13> Longboard Magazin - Ljubljana, Slovenia - Å port in rekreacija | Facebook
<Pepelka13> »http://www.longboard.si«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0r8gfjKtQw
<Pepelka13> Loveland Pass, Colorado Street Luge - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »www.coloradogravity.net Street Luge down the East side of Loveland Pass. More to come..... 60 MPH+ Colorado street luge, loveland pass street luge«
<upd_> česa je še treba na cesti a niso že kolesarji dost doh
<yang> http://vimeo.com/103359049
<Pepelka13> KnK Freeride 2014 & No Paws Down Race 2014 #knk2014 #nopawsdown on Vimeo
<Pepelka13> »KnK Longboard Camp 2014, week #1 & No Paws Down - World Championship Outlaw 2014 https://www.facebook.com/events/795890770424227 Camera: Twisted Chick Production Rob…«
<CrazyLemon> stojijo in gredo po klancu navzdol hitro?
<CrazyLemon> kako zavirajo in zavijajo?
<CrazyLemon> z nosom? :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: poglej si video
<yang> zavirajo ce obrnejo skejt, da se kolescka trejo ob asfalt :)
<yang> jst mam tak skejt ampak sam za po ravnem
<yang> v srednji soli sem ga kupil
<CrazyLemon> lepo padajo :D
<yang> ja so kar lepi zlomi nog in rok in drugih poskodb
<CrazyLemon> majo pa jajca :)
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NU0B1HKtMnw
<Pepelka13> Go Longboard Pt.4 - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Go Longboard (2011 + 2012). Keep focused on the next turn while loving every second of the present. Always remember; the best is yet to come. Go travel, go r...«
<yang> sej je ok, sam past ne smes
<yang> lepo posnete videe majo na youtube glede tega
<yang> sej ce se naucis pravilno zavirati gres lahko tudi bolj pocasi
<yang> pac bolj bremzas
<yang> CrazyLemon: poglej si "longboarding hawaii" so tut dobri posnetki
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/trendi/lepota_in_zdravje/aktualno/2014/08/revolucija_ne_potrebujete_zalivke_zobje_vam_lahko_zrastejo_nazaj.aspx
<Pepelka13> Revolucija: ne potrebujete zalivke, zobje vam lahko zrastejo nazaj | Zdravo življenje - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Do nedavnega je veljalo, da zobje, tisti stalni, zrastejo enkrat in nikoli več. Znanstveniki pod vodstvom ekipe s Harvarda pa zdaj trdijo drugače.«
<CrazyLemon> wiii
<yang> in ti to beres tam kjer pise da so indijcu odstranili 232 zob
<CrazyLemon> !g teen gets 232 teeth removed
<Pepelka13> Teen gets 232 "teeth" removed in Mumbai - CNN.com http://www.cnn.com/2014/07/25/world/asia/india-abnormal-teeth/
<CrazyLemon> ali je CNN dovolj dober medij zate? :)
<yang> ne
<yang> uni ne vejo niti kje je ulan bator
<yang> mislijo da je v ukrajini
<yang> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xfa1/v/t1.0-9/10491280_1445899412350672_3984926526175860791_n.jpg?oh=1b84e5c64d131bd864a262fcc984d2ea&oe=546B550D&__gda__=1416278406_e2b14a404f5edbeb28e7491391b36777
<yang> da naus mislil da si zmisljujem
<yang> americanom ni za verjet
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] DayZ Lead Developer ‘Keen’ on Linux Port  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/88t3A-6JApY/dayz-linux-port-happen-maybe
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: Re: [rešeno] Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41988/#p41988
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41989/#p41989
<CrazyLemon> Gapi !
<CrazyLemon> kaj uporabljaš za siol ipv6? innbox ?
<yang> CrazyLemon: ?
<CrazyLemon> yang ??
<yang> sam ipv6 modul rabis
<yang> to kar men manka zdele na embedded napravci
<yang> pametnjakovici ga niso dal v default kernel
<CrazyLemon> ne..rabiš opremo ki podpira ipv6..torej ali je to PC, modem ali router.. v primeru modema je to iskrin innbox v60 :)
<yang> hummm
<yang> opremo ?
<yang> ti si nastavis IPv6 na racunalniku
<CrazyLemon> joj.. (strojno) opremo na kateri teče še ena  oprema (programska), ki podpira ipv6
<CrazyLemon> matr si zahteven :)
<yang> njihova oprema je layer2
<CrazyLemon> kompliciraš brezveze..zanima me ali uporablja siolov modem za vzpostavitev ipv6 povezave ali pa router
<yang> aja
<yang> ok
<yang> jst mam kar router oz linux box
<yang> iz modema
<yang> in na masini vse parametre glede povezave nastavljam
<yang> njihove terminalske opreme se ne dotikam
<yang> razen ON/OFF
<yang> verjetn tvoj siol DSL modem ni kaj dosti drugacen od mojga pri T-2
<CrazyLemon> ne gre se sploh za modem :)
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja sam zelel sem ti povedati, da nima veze modem al ti dobis ipv4 ali ipv6 ven
<CrazyLemon> yang to ni res
<CrazyLemon> če bi imel siol bi vedu da to ni res :)
<yang> no daj mi en post na blogu da preberem
<CrazyLemon> če greš na servisne strani siola
<CrazyLemon> in želiš vključit ipv6
<yang> ker me zanima kako majo nastimano
<CrazyLemon> ti bo napisal da nimaš prave "opreme" ..torej modem ne podpira ipv6 povezave..čeprav ti imaš za modemom router ki to podpira
<yang> mogoce majo kako "blokirano" in moras sam nastavljati zadeve
<yang> cudno
<CrazyLemon> ni čudno..pač dostopajo do modema ne pa do naprav za modemom :)
<yang> T-2 router zmore vse protokole
<yang> modem
<CrazyLemon> sej tudi tanov siolov innbox v60 premore ipv6
<CrazyLemon> starejši pa ne
<yang> dobro lahko je neka tehnicna omejitev
<yang> al pa morda administrativna
<yang> lahko ima SIOL IPv6 speljan preko drugacnih routerjev ne tako kot imas ti na linuxu recimo dual stack
<yang> in tista terminalska oprema ne podpira potem ipv6 protokola ce je stara
<yang> lahko imajo locene naprave, pri T2 imajo omrezje na layer2 kar pomeni da podpira vse navedene storitve
<yang> za siol pa ne vem
<yang> men so tehniki od t2 rekli da je bolje ce imam STAR model modema, ker bolje "lovi" kot novejsi
<yang> da je bols optimiziran za DSL linijo
<yang> tko da mi zmer starga prnesejo, z novim bi imel se manjso hitrost
<yang> http://www.blog.uporabnastran.si/2013/01/31/siol-telekom-slovenije-polno-ipv6-letu-2013-brez-teredo-tunelizacije/
<Pepelka13> Siol (Telekom Slovenije) s polno IPv6 v letu 2013 brez Teredo tunelizacije | UPORABNA STRAN
<Pepelka13> »Siol (Telekom Slovenije) s polno IPv6 v letu 2013 brez Teredo tunelizacije.«
<Gapi> se oprvicujem ya odsotnost
<Gapi> bil na wc
<Gapi>  jest uporabljam mikrotik opremo na siol \
<Gapi> drugace imam innbox 50U
<Gapi> na katerm ipv6 se ne dela
<Gapi> dela na 60U
<CrazyLemon> Gapi a ta tvoj mikrotik logira kaj počne dhcp strežnik? a se mogoče restarta na 30min ?
<CrazyLemon> oziroma opaziš kakšno čudno početje dhcp strežnika
<Gapi> resetira ne
<Gapi> nope
<Gapi> mam 6.18
<Gapi> kaj ti imas probleme z dhcp serverjem na mikrotiku
<CrazyLemon> ne..imam težave z dhcp serverjem na tomatu firmwareu :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma z dnsmasq
<CrazyLemon> "težave"
<CrazyLemon> ipv6 dela..sam dnsmasq se restarta na 30min
<Gapi> imel dd-wrt  pa mi ipv6 ni delal  tako da presaltal na mikrotika
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: Re: [rešeno] Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41990/#p41990
<yang> CrazyLemon: saj bo zdaj prisel nov openwrt kmal ven, pa ga lahko zloadas, bo mel tut ipv6 support
<CrazyLemon> yang že imam ipv6 support :)
<yang> upam da ga bodo izdali konec tedna
<yang> da lahko jaz flasam cez vikend v miru
<CrazyLemon> OpenWRT supports the switch and LED functionality but not the wireless functionality out of the box.
<CrazyLemon> :D
<yang> ja
<yang> wireless je disablan se mi zdi v defaultu
<yang> sej samo brises eno vrstico
<yang> potem pa deluje
<yang> namerno je disablan
<yang> pise nekaj kot # uncomment this line to enable wi-fi
<yang> oz prek guija, samo kliknes kar pac je tm za videt
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] New Look, Added Hiding: New Steam Client Update Now Available  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/SHDlpVIfUZo/steam-linux-client-new-look-update
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-15
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 13°C @15.08.2014 8:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 99%  oblačno
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:59:00, Kulminacija: 13:04:52, Sončni zahod: 20:10:44
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 11min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> what the fuck
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk> zdobersek: pong
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 14°C @15.08.2014 9:00 CEST.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 95%  oblačno rahlo dežuje
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:02:29, Kulminacija: 13:07:51, Sončni zahod: 20:13:13
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 10min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BvAtB-tIEAE3Ja8.jpg:large
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BvAtCmjCYAA_Fka.jpg:large
<idioterna> kr uredu
<yang> 45 let od woodstocka
<yang> Nikol nisem gledal kje dejansko je bil woodstock lociran, sam to sem vedel da se je zgodil v ZDA
<yang> zgleda da je bil kr nekje bogu za hrbtom
<yang> aja, niti ne mal ven iz NYC
<yang> there she is always at another location with another guy in the world https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/10561709_10204588904504264_6546151121072946661_n.jpg?oh=4ecfdd28680906872e81e8cd10df95fa&oe=5479A516&__gda__=1416427938_d2fdf51ea9a61cc72efdc9f269a3e970
<yang> nevermind
<idioterna> kdo je to?
<yang> idioterna: a ti ves kako spucati fotoaparat ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrdkFXsr5Us
<Pepelka13> How you clean the Canon Mark 2 sensor and the 24-105 - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »i hope you all realize that this video is nothing else than plain humor«
<idioterna> vem kako spucat fotoaparat ja
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: Re: [rešeno] Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41991/#p41991
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BvEJMP3IMAAUdy7.jpg ;)
<zdobersek> semaphore?
<yang> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BvEZsJrIgAEvhm0.jpg Smoking a cigarette while riding the Tour de France, 1920s.
<yang> .napoved
<jabuk> Popoldne bo spremenljivo do pretežno oblačno, občasno bo deževalo, vmes bodo tudi nevihte. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 16 do 23, na Primorskem do okoli 26 stopinj C.Jutri dopoldne bo delno jasno, zjutraj bo po nižinah megla ali nizka oblačnost. Popoldne bodo nastajale plohe in nevihte. Na Primorskem bo pihala šibka burja.Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 10 do 15, v alpskih dolinah okoli 8, najvišje dnevne od 20 do 25
<yang> .prognoza
<yang> .obeti
<jabuk> V nedeljo bo sončno, zjutraj bo po nižinah megla. V ponedeljek se bo v hribovitem svetu zahodne Slovenije pooblačilo, drugod bo še večinoma sončno. Pihati bo začel jugozahodnik.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny whats this semaphore thing
<dz0ny> hm a vas je pospamal?
<dz0ny> CI storitev
<dz0ny> ne bi vas smelo
<CrazyLemon> ne spamma..sam obvestilo o novem ključu
<sasa84_> jou
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: evo, zdj se paa lohk pohvalm :P
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Managing Scopes on Ubuntu Phone Being Made Easier  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/gqhUnwK_gZc/ubuntu-home-screen-scope-gesture
<zdobersek> sasa84_: ti hodis v hosto
<zdobersek> sasa84_: kej gobe rastejo?
<sasa84_> zdobersek:  rastejo
<sasa84_> smo že parkrat jurčke nabral
<CrazyLemon> a lahk se pohvali s peerom? :)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/tureavanture/s-kolesom/na-morje-s-kolesom-cez-drn-in-strn/344103
<Pepelka13> Na morje s kolesom čez drn in strn :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka13> »Krožna tura med Kozino in Koprom vam bo s čudovitimi razgledi ter svojo razgibanostjo minila, kot bi mignili, in če si želite kakšnega kilometra več, vam Primorska ponuja neskončno možnosti.«
<CrazyLemon> kere neumnosti piše model!
<CrazyLemon> "zabaven spust skozi Šmarje" ..če je zabavno skakat čez prekopano cesto
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: sej pise, cez drn in strn
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek že..ampak naj vsaj omeni na katerem odseku je drn in strn :D
<CrazyLemon> da ne omenjam tega da priporoča spust od srgašev proti kopru.. eni najbolj prometnih cest na obali - še posebej poleti :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 resno? 'abc' ??
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: resno
<CrazyLemon> dej si nabav že enkrat normalnega clienta no
<CrazyLemon> ne pa quassel
<CrazyLemon> pa si dala gor ubuntu in zakaj ne ??
<sasa84> lej... prvo kar mi je pršlo na pamet za win8 :P
<sasa84> morm zdej ubuntu dat gor...gledam en vodič
<sasa84> eni težijo, d majo probleme...a so res taki problemi?
<CrazyLemon> ful ej
<CrazyLemon> ostani na windowsih
<CrazyLemon> ker je tako zajebano inštalirat ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> da ga sam tisti k zares obvladajo dajo gor
<CrazyLemon> pa da sploh ne začnem o namestitvi programov..ooooobup
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> dj ne zajebavi
<sasa84> :P
<sasa84> baje ene nek zajebava...zto si raj zasiguram kšn vodič, če pride kej narobe :P
<CrazyLemon> stupid questions deserve stupid answers :>
<sasa84> zdej morm prvo resizat particijo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 naredi prej backup!!
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> nimam kam :P
<CrazyLemon> fse bo Å¡lo k vragu :(
<sasa84> ne bo...4 leta nazaj je Å¡lo :P
<CrazyLemon> a ko si pršla na #ubuntu-si? :D
<sasa84> da dragi
<sasa84> življenje se mi je drastično spremenilo <3
<sasa84> sicr sm pa mal bjondi a ne.... nikokr mi ne rata vklopt backlit na tipkovnci :P
<sasa84> stiskam fn pa space...ništa :P
<sasa84> gledam v biosu, če bi blo kej hotkey kao...nč :P
<CrazyLemon> kako veš da je fn pa space in ne Fx ?
<sasa84>            fx so une zgori?
<CrazyLemon>                                                           ja
<sasa84> nope...k lučka je na space tipki
<sasa84> mogoče je pa kšna hardware napaka
<CrazyLemon> al pa kakšen driver na windowsih manjka
<CrazyLemon> na ubuntuju bi zihr delalo
<CrazyLemon> :p
<sasa84> sej...najbolš d grem sprobat live usb :P
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eWbSsLQDIPA
<Pepelka13> Inside Amy Schumer - Operation Enduring Mouth - Uncensored - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Amy receives orders for her next top-secret mission. Watch more Inside Amy Schumer here:«
<CrazyLemon> hahaha
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: tud zasvet ne k boota
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> damn damn damn
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 pa si zihr da imaš backlit tipkovnico? :D
<sasa84> trgovc ni bil zihr...in je odprl eno škatlo in enga pržgal...pa je delala pol k so bootal windowsi
<sasa84> moj ma lučko... eni je pa nimajo (na space tipki)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 in zakaj nisi vzela tistega ki je delal? :D
<sasa84> sj sm rekla d mi ni kar tega spakira...pa je reku d ne, d mi bo dal kr zaprto Å¡katlo :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 of course..tistega k ne dela :p
<sasa84> :P
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 20.1°C @15.08.2014 16:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 87% Veter: severozahodnik 8.4 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:06:43, Kulminacija: 13:11:01, Sončni zahod: 20:15:19
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 08min 36s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mm..taka temperatura bi mogla bit celo poletje :)
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk1> ARSO: Postojna (533m): 14.6°C @15.08.2014 16:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 94% Veter: severnik 2.1 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:46, Kulminacija: 13:08:40, Sončni zahod: 20:13:34
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 09min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Babno Polje (756 m) (756.0m): 14.3°C @15.08.2014 16:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 91%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:13, Kulminacija: 13:07:44, Sončni zahod: 20:12:16
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 09min 03s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang_> o sasa84_ je bla v redu masa na Brezjah ?
<CrazyLemon> kdo pa pravi da je bila saša na brezjah? :)
<yang_> ja vsak taprav kristjan gre tja
<CrazyLemon> nov laptop ima..cel dopoldne je poskušala backlit tipkovnice
<CrazyLemon> :>
<yang_> hehe
<yang_> poslusam mal oddajo o brezjah po radiu
<yang_> dans je blo bolj zanic vreme za zunaj stat
<CrazyLemon> starši niso nič omenjali da bi bilo slabo vreme :)
<yang_> ja kle v ljubljani prakticno cel dan dezuje
<yang_> mogoce so z molitvijo pregnali vse oblake nad brezjami
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak na brezjah je bilo samo oblačno :)
<yang_> mojo sliko brezjanske marije so brisal z wikipedije
<yang_> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brezje,_Radovljica#mediaviewer/Slika:Brezje-zunaj.jpeg tale je pa se vidna
<Pepelka13> Brezje, Radovljica - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<yang_> ne vem kaj je fora da je bla zbrisana
<yang_> zdaj pa je druga namesto nje heh
<yang_> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Deletion_requests/File:Brezje-znotraj.jpeg
<Pepelka13> Commons:Deletion requests/File:Brezje-znotraj.jpeg - Wikimedia Commons
<yang_> ne splaca se vec uploadat slik na WP
<CrazyLemon> ja..ker prasci ne uporabijo pol tvojih slik ampak slike drugih
<CrazyLemon> mofos
<yang_> naknadno so implementirali neke rule, sej pise tam
<yang_> OK for all works whose creators died or published them anonymously or pseudonymously (and have remained anonymous or pseudonymous) in 1944 or earlier
<yang_> Not OK for all other cases
<upd> wp je tak kr neki sam 1x sem mislil pisat novice, pa prvo popravim tiskarsko napako od enega, pol pa zbrišejo celo novico češ da je copy/paste xD
<upd> no ne pisat novice, prevajat članke..
<yang_> evo pater govori po radiu kako molitev ozdravi raka na brezjah
<yang_> upd: na wikipedijo v clanek moras spisati po svoje in predloziti reference na druge strani, drugace je copy/paste vecinoma ja
<upd> a ni butast, če bi lahko samo prevedel iz angleščine nebi slovenska na pol prazna bila
<yang_> ja sej lahko prevedes
<yang_> ampak mors un template predloziti
<yang_> da je interwiki translation
<yang_> jst to vcas nardim, ce nimam pametnejsega dela
<upd> aja da lahko, ql mogoče bom kdaj probal, sam vem da imajo stroga pravila
<yang_> oznacis s katere verzije si prevedel z druge wikipedije in noter dodas enake reference
<upd> ok
<yang_> poglej si clanek "Agropop"
<yang_> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Agropop
<Pepelka13> Talk:Agropop - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang_> spodnji desni kot
<yang_> tako zadevo moras predloziti
<upd> ok tnx
<yang_> {{Translated page|sl|Agropop|version=3530701|insertversion=499771318}}
<yang_> insertversion je verzija ki jo ti prevedes, version= je pa verzija originala , oboje dobis ven iz history, ce kliknes cez verzijo clanka
<yang_> se ti pokaze v statusu
<sasa84_> ej CrazyLemon al pa kdo drug, k me ma na gmail chatu... a me lohk sam kliknete?
<sasa84_> pa nek napušete...recimo . al pa ,
<sasa84_> :D
<yang_> ...,,,,
<yang_> ejej sasa84_ dans si greh storila k nis sla na brezje
<sasa84_> ?
<sasa84_> yang_: ?
<yang_> tapravi verniki romajo tja
<sasa84_> ti boš že vedu a ne yang_:P
<yang_> morda se motim.
<yang_>  Glavni romarski shod je na praznik Marije Pomagaj 24. maja.
<sasa84_> sicer pa... greb bom nrdila, če ne grem dns laufat, k je nehu dž padat zdej :D
<yang_> pa ne bod tok zagnana kt idioterna k gre v vsakem vremenu na bicikl
<yang_> pada sneg pa -20 stopinj pa prav "tok super voznje pa ze dolg nisem mel"
<yang_> cist ok je ce teces ob lepem vremenu in delas kaksno drugo rekreacijo kadar dezuje
<sasa84_> joj, morm it vn
<sasa84_> ful bi mi pasal zdej mal tečt ;)
<sasa84_> idioterna: drž z mano! NI ZIMI ZA ESKIMI!!!
<yang_> ma klinc je ce ne mors z avtom v trgovino ko je -20 pa dez pa mors z biciklom
<yang_> pol pac nimas izbire
<sasa84_> yang_: ne smeš bit tak softič!
<sasa84_> :P
<yang_> sej grem jst tut ven pr -20
<yang_> v bundi pa z deznikom
<yang_> do trgovine pa nazaj
<yang_> po tehle dveh pivih pa se mi kr mal vrti
<sasa84_> :D
<yang_> aja BTW zdej mam tut jaz ubuntu doma :)
<yang_> glejte da me naute hackal
<yang_> a se da ta unity disablat ?
<yang_> ce ne potrebujes namizja
<upd> unity al celotno grafično okolje da bo sam shell ?
<yang_> celotno graficno okolje
<upd> maš ubuntu server če ne rabiš namizja
<yang_> jst sem ga dobil prednalozenega in vidim da je vse skupaj z gnomeom gor
<upd> http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode
<Pepelka13> xorg - How do I disable X at boot time so that the system boots in text mode? - Ask Ubuntu
<upd> to bi moral it
<yang_> verjetno lahko posamicno disablam vse ven, to bom naredil
<yang_> zdele se ne bom gruba loteval k sem mal pod gasom, mal kasneje
<upd> sudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<upd> Find this line:
<upd> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<upd> Add text:
<upd> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash text"
<CrazyLemon> .yt bloodline barbarossa
<jabuk1> Barbarossa - Bloodlines (Featured on US TV Series 'Elementary') (5 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PW3C-MFdaU ♥840 ▶76,866
<upd> eno vrstico si pa ja še zmožen spremenit
<yang_> aja
<yang_> to je embedded napravca nima gruba
<CrazyLemon> čak mal..embedded napravca nima gruba ima pa ubuntu ?
<yang_> ja
<yang_> :)
<upd> pol pa poglej tja k je seznam kaj se zažene ob zagonu
<CrazyLemon> torej iz biosa direkt ubuntu naloada?
<yang_> gre v nek micro boot
<yang_> iz tam pa potem zazene boot image
<yang_> uboot
<yang_> al kaj ze
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: uboot majo
<CrazyLemon> !g uboot
<Pepelka13> WebHome < U-Boot < DENX - Denx.de http://www.denx.de/wiki/U-Boot
<dz0ny> to je grub na emmc
<zdobersek> .yt every other freckle
<jabuk1> alt-J - Every Other Freckle (Official Audio) (4 minute) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03Q_pNdMeGg ♥2,005 ▶38,140
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek it sux
<yang_> dz0ny: sej ti mas isto to na cubox ?
<dz0ny> js
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: so do you, but hey
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek hey
<dz0ny> yang_: to ma zadnje case vse
<yang_> ja
<idioterna> sasa84_: drzim s tabo
<idioterna> sasa84_: yang je nevoscljiv
<dz0ny> .sc Sonnentanz - Original Version - Klangkarussell
<jabuk1> Klangkarussell - Sonnentanz (Original Version) [Snippet](2 minuti) http://soundcloud.com/stilvortalent/klangkarussell-sonnentanz ♥221 ▶19,724
<yang_> idioterna: ves kaj lahk probas
<yang_> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/mark-zuckerberg/11035049/Facebooks-Mark-Zuckerberg-dumps-bucket-of-icy-water-over-his-head-in-the-name-of-charity.html
<Pepelka13> Video: Facebook's Mark Zuckerberg dumps bucket of icy water over his head in the name of charity - Telegraph
<Pepelka13> »Facebook founder Mark Zuckerberg jumps on the viral Ice Bucket Challenge trend, challenging Bill Gates to do the same to raise awareness of motor neurone disease«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2014/08/hrvaska_zbiratelj_penis.aspx
<Pepelka13> Na Hrvaškem prijeli zbiratelja penisov | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Hrvaška policija je v Slavonskem Brodu na vzhodu države v torek stopila na prste moškemu z bizarnim hobijem - zbiral je moške spolne organe.«
<CrazyLemon> lol :)
<yang_> CrazyLemon: mogoce jih je preprodajal kitajcem
<yang_> za frodiziak
<CrazyLemon> yang_ nope..sam freak je
<yang_> hotel je en hobi k ne bi imel posnemovalcev
<idioterna> yang_: js pa res ne rabm neke smesne igrce zato da se z ledeno vodo polivam al pa da senkam cash revnim
<yang_> idioterna: pa lahk si ogledas se kaj ma paul mccartney za povedat
<idioterna> kdo je to
<idioterna> why would i want to?
<yang_> ja tam je pred videov
<idioterna> aja un muskontar?
<idioterna> ne vem ce mi ni cist vseen kaj ma on za povedat
<yang_> dobr video je
<zdobersek> AFAIK je tole izzivanje ljudi, naj se polijejo s skafom ledene vode, ali pa donirajo nek znesek neki organizaciji
<zdobersek> tko da
<zdobersek> cheap bastards
<yang_> zdobersek: eh , ne vem ameriska bedarija pac, nekaj morjo pocet, kaj bi drgac z vsemi unimi miljardami dolarjev
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ni izzivanje ljudi ampak je bl statement.."look at me, i have money but i'd rather throw icy water on my head then give some away"
<dz0ny> .sc uma panam wedding
<jabuk1> Uma(4 minute) http://soundcloud.com/panamawedding/uma ♥2,657 ▶286,665
<yang_> idioterna: ce si spregledal video, mcccartney govori o zivalskih farmah
<idioterna> ja, pa_
<idioterna> ?
<idioterna> a teb se zdi da jaz ne vem se vsega o zivalskih farmah? :)
<CrazyLemon> idioterna povej mi..zakaj si tako anti mkkartni?
<idioterna> nism
<idioterna> popolnoma indiferentn sm
<idioterna> to sicer ni cisto nasprotje anti
<idioterna> je pa halfway there
<yang_> un je bolj za pop muzko
<yang_> dz0ny: ARCH je baje nabolj za uno napravco
<dz0ny> arch je to za vse sam za kak server ne :)
<yang_> zakaj ne
<dz0ny> ne vem ce hoces vsak mesec posodabljat major version
<yang_> stella mccartney je bila skoz vegetarjanka in je umrla zarad raka
<yang_> vcas kaksen pravi "raka mam, se morm izogibat mesa"
<CrazyLemon> iz mkkartnija na arč na raka..yang is all over the place :)
<CrazyLemon> yang_ kok si pa pokadil/spil danes? :D
<yang_> dva pira, zdej tretjega pijem
<yang_> v bistvu tko cudn zgleda, ker surfam tle pol pa pisem v kanal
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a bi se dalo zrihtat bota da opozori ko je na voljo nova WP različica? :)
<idioterna> upam da je sla sasa laufat
<CrazyLemon> je Å¡la ja
<yang_> dz0ny: finta je v tem, da je napravca misljena kot desktop racunalnik, zato so zlozil desktop ubuntu gor nanjo
<yang_> dz0ny: kako pa cubase kej deluje ?
<yang_> cubox
<idioterna> evo tle se vid bs3 na sliki
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/jance-v-oblakih.jpg
<yang_> umm
<yang_> nisem te vidu od tuki
<yang_> na jancah sem bil parkrat
<yang_> z avtom
<yang_> z biciklom ne bi premagal unga vzpona
<idioterna> pussy
<idioterna> cist lahko je, sam vztrajen moras bit
<zdobersek> so simple!
<yang_> visinske je ziher kakih 500 m
<idioterna> verjetno ja
<idioterna> who cares
<idioterna> sej se ti ne mudi
<yang_> pes bom sel 1x gor k bo praznik jagod
<yang_> na biciklu mors met skoz vztrajno gonjenje, za velik klanc je kr nappor
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-prva-na-jancah.jpg
<idioterna> even girls can do it
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-na-tujem-grmu.jpg
<yang_> a suni je nickname ?
<idioterna> mhm
<yang_> klele iz BS3
<yang_> je v vsako smer do hribov tko kake 2km
<yang_> najbljizje je rasica
<idioterna> res grozno
<idioterna> slis se kot nepremagljiva razdalja
<yang_> ne sej ni grozno, sam pravim
<idioterna> vem ja, vcasih grem cez rasico domov
<idioterna> pa pol skoz hosto na dobeno
<idioterna> pa cez menges na kamnik pa volcji potok pa dol skoz radomlje pa ihan na dolsko
<yang_> jst sem veckrat sel vcasih z cetnim kolesom iz bs3-gameljne-tacen-nemska cesta-bs3
<yang_> dokler mi ga niso ukradli
<yang_> tam je velik kolesarjev cez gameljne
<yang_> pa gorski grejo pol na rasico gor
<idioterna> ja lej ce v getu zivis mors kolo bl spravljat
<yang_> jaz ga mam v dnevni sobi
<yang_> iz kleti jih kradejo
<yang_> mojga verjetn ne bi k je star, ampak zakaj bi reskiral
<idioterna> a iz dnevne sobe so ti ukradl specjalko
<yang_> ne
<yang_> men so ga ukradli pred neko trgovino , tega je ze 7 let
<idioterna> ja pa ne mors specjalke pred stacuno puscat halo
<yang_> fora je
<idioterna> za to mas ksno staro kripo
<yang_> da v kleti/kolesarnici k je javna majo vsi kljuce
<yang_> ma sej nisem mel specialke, mel sem city bike takrat
<yang_> zdej pa mam specialko
<yang_> sej si vidu slike
<idioterna> nism
<idioterna> mislm mogoce sm vidu ksno sam sm ze pozabu
<idioterna> itak se nc ne vozs
<yang_> http://jp.si/Rog/
<idioterna> mnja no ni nevem kaj
<idioterna> loh bi leps sliku
<yang_> to je s telefonom
<idioterna> ja sej kompozicija sucks
<idioterna> ne kvaliteta slik
<yang_> nisem mogu drgac slikat
<yang_> to je na hodniku
<yang_> ni blo placa za zajet celo kolo
<idioterna> len si
<yang_> ma na hitr sem sliku tud
<yang_> vazno je da se ga vidi
<yang_> glede na letnik je kar ohranjen
<yang_> sej zadnjih 10 let ni bil vozen
<yang_> ce bi ga sel rihtat recimo za oldtimerja
<yang_> bi lahko prsel k nov
<yang_> z mao dela
<yang_> malo dela
<yang_> ves kaj, za zastonj je dober
<zdobersek> samsung chromebook
<zdobersek> does someone have one?
<yang_> zdobersek: jst nimam k niso podprte free distribucije zanj
<yang_> arm je
<yang_> ampak za ubuntu je pa ok
<idioterna> kako niso podprte free disitribucije
<idioterna> sej debian dela gor
<yang_> ja
<yang_> debian main dela
<idioterna> a debian ni free?
<yang_> ne smatra se kot free, ker vkljucuje tudi non-free in contrib
<yang_> main je free no
<yang_> ampak kar se tice FSF-policyja je ne priznavajo
<yang_> http://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.html
<Pepelka13> Explaining Why We Don't Endorse Other Systems - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation
<yang_> gnewsense je free debian
<dz0ny> lol again with free
<yang_> ja ce me je ze vprasal
<dz0ny> zdobersek: na acer hoces pocakat
<dz0ny> pa cruton mas pol
<CrazyLemon> the k1 chromebook?
<zdobersek> I needs the Samsung one
<dz0ny> !g acer chrome blog new 13 inch 1080p
<Pepelka13> Acer's Chromebook 13 adds a Tegra K1 chip and optional 1080p ... http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2014/08/acers-chromebook-13-adds-a-tegra-k1-chip-and-optional-1080p-display/
<CrazyLemon> thats the shit
<dz0ny> ne
<CrazyLemon> kaj ne
<CrazyLemon> je ja..k1 ..like i said
<dz0ny> ni shit
<zdobersek> mhm, like she said
<CrazyLemon> "samsung one" je the shit
<dz0ny> samsung ni free
<dz0ny> :>
<CrazyLemon> seveda ni..najmanj $249 je
<dz0ny> dejte poveda a kdo igra ta sanctum
<dz0ny> aka tf2 mvm
<CrazyLemon> uu
<CrazyLemon> ne
<yang_> dz0ny: kaj mas ti na cubox, tudi ubuntu
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> arch
<dz0ny> ne dajem teh figure out how to compile
<dz0ny> OS na te male zadeve
<yang_> jst sem kr zadovoln z utilite dost hitr je se mi zdi napram atomu
<zdobersek> v glavnem, samsungov 13-palcni chromebook ocitno ni na voljo v EU
<yang_> zdobersek: amazon ?
<zdobersek> yang_: ni ga
<CrazyLemon> ebay??
<zdobersek> naah
<zdobersek> dz0ny: ... kdaj zacnejo prodajat acerjev chromebook?
<zdobersek> septembra, zgleda
<dz0ny> ja recmo temu $M monopolija
<CrazyLemon> .rt
<jabuk1> Trenutno se predvaja: Yuna - Come Back
<CrazyLemon> trenutno se nič ne predvaja!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny hm..sanctum je on sale
<CrazyLemon> sam ni pa za linux :)
<CrazyLemon> sam mi ne zgleda kul..tf2 je še vedno boljši :)
<CrazyLemon> ah..sanctum 2! je za linux :)
<zdobersek> iwanteveryotherfreckleiwanteveryotherfreckleiwanteveryotherfreckleiwanteveryotherfreckle
<zdobersek> lemon linuxgasms!
<CrazyLemon> You already own Sanctum 2
<CrazyLemon> wtf..a je free to play?
<CrazyLemon> za ta vikend
<dz0ny> ja
<dz0ny> a gremo eno
<CrazyLemon> dokler se zdownloada pa to..komaj jutri bi lahko igrali :)
<CrazyLemon> 1.8gb
<dz0ny> 1.5
<dz0ny> to je like 1h
<CrazyLemon> ja..če nimaš tvja prižganega
<CrazyLemon> če imaš je like 2.5h :)
<dz0ny> whoo neds tv
<dz0ny> a geldaš kako mašo al kaj?
<dz0ny> gledaš*
<CrazyLemon> js nič ne gledam :)
<zdobersek> .yt sanctum 2 gameplay
<jabuk1> Sanctum 2 Gameplay (PC HD) (17 minut) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utQ3l3_J6WE ♥346 ▶133,877
<zdobersek> can I play it on my Android?
<CrazyLemon> is your android a tegra shield?
<CrazyLemon> no? then dont bother
<dz0ny> jaz sem prišel do lvl6
<dz0ny> pol je ze kr zajeban
<dz0ny> sam so boti cist meh
<CrazyLemon> ne poslušajo ane?
<dz0ny> ne pr mer stojijo
<dz0ny> joj razocaru si me
<dz0ny> tf2 se vedno
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<CrazyLemon> so nove mape
<CrazyLemon> čeprav zdaj igram stare
<dz0ny> aja
<dz0ny> hm nisem ze kak leto igral
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] ĐoKc: webmin 1.700  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41992/#p41992
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sq796gj4_eo
<Pepelka13> "House of Cue Cards" (Part 1 of 2) - The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »In the latest Tonight Show Digital Original, Jimmy Fallon shows how the world of the Tonight Show is not that different from "House of Cards." Part 1 of 2. S...«
<zdobersek> lame.
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-16
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: Re: [rešeno] Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41993/#p41993
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> kok ste kej miške ;)
<idioterna> sasa84: supr
<idioterna> sasa84: a si sla laufat uceri
<idioterna> jsm se pa skoz rakek pelu, ampak se mi je mudil
<sasa84> idioterna: mhm...5min hitre hoje za ogrevanje, 40min teka, 5 min ohlajanja ;)
<sasa84> pol pa Å¡e raztezanje pa to
<idioterna> fino
<idioterna> podpiram
<idioterna> s suni sva sla pa u hribe s kolesom
<sasa84> tnx idioterna:)
<sasa84> najs :)
<sasa84> človk se fajn počut, če ga dež ne zmot :D
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/suni-na-tujem-grmu.jpg
<sasa84> fajn slikca...k se une meglice dvigajo
<idioterna> http://bou.si/pic/jance-v-oblakih.jpg
<sasa84> idioterna: yang me je neki kao kaj je treba, če je dež... sam sem prou nucala, d se zluftam
<idioterna> na dol grede naja je pa dez
<idioterna> sasa84: sm vidu ja
<idioterna> sasa84: on je sam nevoscljiv
<idioterna> k je mestno dete pa mu niso pustil da je zuni ko je mokro
<sasa84> idioterna: mi vaški otroci smo po lužah skakal, umazan bli... ;)
<yang_> mi tut, ampak pol smo zrastl
<idioterna> zdej ste pa boring? :)
<yang_> idioterna: a mas ti blatnike na biciklu ko v dezju vizis ?
<yang_> vozis
<yang_> sasa84: jst sem mel dost "zabave" leta in leta vozit psa ven v vsakem vremenu, mi prav pase zdej ko mi ni treba it kadar je zanic vreme
<yang_> mal pocakas sej mine, pa je spet lepo
<yang_> pa poleti niti ni take krize, ce te mal namoci, ker je toplo vreme
<yang_> kle jih vidim kar nekaj ko tut pozimi pr minusu laufajo zunaj
<idioterna> yang_: cemu bi mel blatnike?
<yang_> idioterna: ja da ne prides dam tok umazan kot otroci
<idioterna> v cem je pa fora?
<yang_> da ti ne sprica
<idioterna> a ti ne maras bit umazan al kaj?
<idioterna> ja sam zakaj mi nebi
<sasa84> pa sej morš dat stvari tko in tko oprat, k si ves prešvican :)
<sasa84> jst mam tud vvčasih meča kr od blata :D
<idioterna> plus to da naceloma ti epidermis kr dobr zadrzuje umazanijo zunaj
<yang_> sasa84: kok casa ze teces zdaj ?
<sasa84> tam...2 mesca
<sasa84> 8,9 tednov
<yang_> kle v bs3 ful tecejo
<yang_> pridejo tut od drugod tect
<sasa84> bs3?
<yang_> k je priblizn kilometer do zal
<yang_> ja za bezigradom
<sasa84> k sm v mostah...grem kr mal okol :)
<yang_> hm
<yang_> tm pa nevem ce je glih kaksna dolga pot za tek
<yang_> kle pr nas je ta pot spominov
<yang_> in je siroka pot
<yang_> in ni avtov
<sasa84> pa sej tečeš mal okol po ulcah... za tek pa res ne rabš nevem kakšne steze :)
<sasa84> glavn d so tla :D
<yang_> pst mas okol cele ljubljane, lahko teces 34 km
<idioterna> you do that
<sasa84_> yang_: poglej.... idioterna je iz titana, jst sm trenutno iz mal bl odporne plastike... ampak se ne dava! kjer je volja, tam je moč!
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84_> jst sm sama vidla, d to so sami izgovori...je dež, mrzlo, pesek na cesti, tam uni rože preveč dišijo, nek me mogoče mal v kolenu... nč, sami izgovori....vn pa laufat :)
<sasa84_> zdej ne vem kok nej si za zimo poštimam... k če je slabo splužen pa nč posut, rukneš kt zmaj :D
<yang_> ;)
<yang_> ja
<yang_> tezkko je tect, ce je poledenelo
<yang_> kopacke gor pa gas
<idioterna> sasa84_: kr dereze gor pa je
<yang_> sasa84_: novembra grez na 10km maraton pravis ?
<sasa84_> yang_: ?
<yang_> to bi verjetno zmogla
<yang_> ljubljanski maraton
<yang_> Do začetka maratona je še natanko:
<yang_> 71dni 01ur 32min
<yang_> mal se potreniri
<sasa84_> idioterna: http://www.mixi-caravaning.si/katalog/product.php?product_id=1010221411
<Pepelka13> Mixi Caravaning - Dereze City Track M (velikost 36-41)
<Pepelka13> »Specialne dereze za hojo po snegu, ledu, pesku ali travi. Posebne konice za dober oprijem na ledu, snegu, pesku ali mokri travi. Elasti�no: enostavno napne� �ez �evelj. Zelo primerne za zimski tek in rekreacijo.«
<idioterna> no vids
<idioterna> cheap
<sasa84_> yang_: zaenkrat še tečem tko za lasten užitk...grem pa verjetno čez 1 teden probat 5k
<sasa84_> res ful pocen
<yang_> sasa84_: sej ni vazno da si prva na cilju, pac prides ko preteces
<yang_> lahko teces 5km ostalo pa nardis pes
<yang_> a je od koga mama slucajn tole
<yang_> https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/t1.0-9/10620769_632907713491599_6834916525357143535_n.jpg
<yang_> Disco Å tudent, 4.5.1982.
<yang_> se ena zate idioterna https://scontent-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/p526x296/10616029_632832950165742_8180760606585490586_n.jpg
<sasa84_> yang_: nope, tale ni naša ;)
<idioterna> moja mama je takrat mene pestvala
<idioterna> also kko loh zuras na 4. maja
<idioterna> tito je umrl!
<idioterna> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/s480x480/10417574_10152668064113615_7078444304909474142_n.jpg?oh=58ade4b4c0f8a499d928961a28bb56e9&oe=545BF36F&__gda__=1417775760_76940cba599f1f7928f4eb7c1b11d2d8
<sasa84_> lol idioterna:D
<sasa84_> na tem monitorju se zihr tud najde načrt za vodikovo bombo :P
<dz0ny> sasa84_: mas na wikipedi :)
<dz0ny> aka THE terrorist site
<sasa84_> uu dz0ny
<sasa84_> ju ar dejnđrs!
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Anže Ravnikar: Re: Težave z software updaterjem.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41994/#p41994
<sasa84> juhuuu ;)
<sasa84_> jou re re
<yang_> idioterna: pa res cudn, da niso mal datuma zamesal
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: Re: Težave z software updaterjem.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41995/#p41995
<yang_> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20°C @16.08.2014 13:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 59%  pretežno oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:45, Kulminacija: 13:07:40, Sončni zahod: 20:11:35
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 07min 50s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobersek> heya sasa84_
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Anže Ravnikar: Re: Težave z software updaterjem.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41996/#p41996
<sasa84_> jouuu zdobersek
<sasa84_> https://scontent-a-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xaf1/v/t1.0-9/p526x296/10574243_783478861692409_4433532839546916316_n.jpg?oh=b2b4bc1ba8fa7564f7565122e55ba548&oe=546B7D4F
<CrazyLemon> pof... turisti
<CrazyLemon> sam gužvo delajo
<upd> lemonade jim začni prodajat
<CrazyLemon> ma idioti so totalni
<CrazyLemon> v gužvi čakam 5min..nikamor se ne premaknemo
<CrazyLemon> in kaj je razlog .. stric je zavijal v gužvo v drugo smer in v tisti smeri so prav tako stali
<CrazyLemon> in zaradi enga kretena mora bit gužva
<CrazyLemon> in tako se je našlo še par stricev ki so izsiljevali prednost in se štulili v gužvo v drugo smer..in skoraj da nisem enga udaru ker se mu je tako mudilo v gužvo :)
<sasa84_> aja...to smo bli mi :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ naah..italijani pa nemci so
<CrazyLemon> gamad prekleta :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: kaj pa veš.... mogoče sem kšnga rich dojš al pa italiano možakarja pobrala P
<sasa84_> dojč*
<upd> italjani so tak 1a na cesti
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ je pa bil lih v takih letih kot jih ti izbiraš
<upd> sasa84_, ne želi si
<sasa84_> no, če je bla kšna stara panda...nism bla jst :P
<upd> makaronar si bo zjutraj 2h frizuro urejal
<upd> nemc te bo pa napizdu če boš jedla v avtu
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ SUV je bil :)
<sasa84_> upd: morm ti priznat... ampak so mi všeč mal starejši moški :$
<upd> ja to že vem, sam ne makaronarja doh :d
<CrazyLemon> za makaronarja je prestara :P
<CrazyLemon> vsaj tistega ki ima kaj pod palcem :D
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: šele 30 bom čez 2 mesca :P
<CrazyLemon> Å ELE!
<CrazyLemon> Å¡ele je napisala!!!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<upd> heh ja oni majo raje okol 24
<sasa84_> :$
<CrazyLemon> v tvojih letih je moja mama mela dva otroka! dva!
<CrazyLemon> :P
<sasa84_> moja sam enga :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ koliko je bila stara ko te je rodila? :)
<sasa84_> moja je 0,3 pod povprečjem...pa jo zanima kok lohk nadoknad :P
<sasa84_> am...23
<sasa84_> pr 21tih se je poročila, rodila me je pa pr 23tih
<sasa84_> takrat sta že bajto nrdila tud... recimo pr 24tih se je preselila v bajto
<sasa84_> kaj pa jst? :P 30 pa hotel mama :P
<CrazyLemon> oh..stara je bila :p
<CrazyLemon> moja je bila dosti mlajša :D
<CrazyLemon> pri 25ih je mene rodila
<CrazyLemon> sestro pa ...
<CrazyLemon> :>
<sasa84_> kdaj? :)
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Težave z software updaterjem.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41997/#p41997
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ 19 :)
<sasa84_> uf, mlada
<sasa84_> sam za tiste čase to niti ni blo kej tazga
<sasa84_> zdej ena pr 19tih rodi je že tko...kao neodgovorno :)
<upd> waw, men se zdi hitro ko tud rodi pred 26tim
<yang_> ceprav je se vedno baby boom
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ takrat je bilo čudno če pred 25 nimaš otroka :D
<yang_> vcas je bla vecja stabilnost, socialna stanovanja in vsak je imel sluzbo
<CrazyLemon> poročila se je pa tko mlada da je potrebovala podpis staršev :D
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Anže Ravnikar: Re: Težave z software updaterjem.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41998/#p41998
<sasa84_> ja :)
<idioterna> mene je tut pr 19 rodila
<idioterna> pa ji ni zou
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: ma ja? :) a Å¡e pred 18.??
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ jp :)
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Težave z software updaterjem.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/41999/#p41999
<sasa84_> kaj pa CrazyLemon Å¡trajka? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ meni se ne mudi :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ čakam da te prehitim po letih.. pol pa ne bom več čakal :)))
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: lej, sj jst se ti neki ponujam a ne, pa nočeš nč slišat... mama lemon bi bla zihr zadovoljna z mano
<yang_> Se dobr da nimam starsev, da bi "tezili" kdaj bom imel narascaj
<sasa84_> moji tud ne...zto pa je tko yang_! :P
<dz0ny> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=259730284150334
<Pepelka13> Pustiu Lyca | Facebook
<Pepelka13> »Cum se da primul ajutor«
<yang_> sasa84_: men cist odgovarja tko
<yang_> sasa84_: a tebe ze grabi un cut, da bi rada bla mati al kaj ?
<sasa84_> yang_: ne :D
<yang_> :)
<sasa84_> men je tko čist ok :P
<sasa84_> jaz se ukvarjam s sveto znanostjo :P
<yang_> men je lepo povedu en kolega, je reku "moski smo pac moski, itak zenske naplanirate otroke pol, pol pa nimas kaj"
<yang_> zelo malo je parov, ki bi rekli "dejva met plansko otroka" ponavad so neplanski
<sasa84_> ej dz0ny... ful kjut video
<sasa84_> joj, bohvi kakšna mat bi bla... :o
<yang_> mas tut une k se mucjo na vse pretege po 10 let, k so nepolodni, tist je sranje pol, bols cigancka kr takoj posvojit
<yang_> ce ne gre ne gre
<sasa84_> midva s CrazyLemon bi črnčka
<yang_> ja sej klele v naselju je ena taka
<yang_> k ma crncke
<yang_> sej je lepa gesta, je bla  afriki pa jih je s sabo pripeljala
<sasa84_> ne to, da je lepa gesta... otroc so otroc :)
<yang_> en crncek je kaksnih 10 let zdaj star in je ful lepo vzgojen en mulcek
<sasa84_> če nekdo v afriki mal mn kt umira je glih tko bogi kt v kšni evropski familji, k jih tepejo in še kok drugač maltretirajo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny lol :D
<sasa84_> yang_: ti pa povem... dz0ny je pa zihr ploden kt zajc!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<sasa84_> to so ta pravi geni
<yang_> sasa84_: dans se mi je zdel ful dobr v trgovini, en otrocek je razbil kozarec in mama ni rekla nic drugega kot "oprostite kozarec nam je padel iz rok in potem mu je pokazala kakao ga moa naslednic drzat v roki"
<yang_> a dz0ny je ze ocka ?
<sasa84_> kul
<sasa84_> mhm, dz0ny ma že 4 otročke
<yang_> res dz0ny *?
<yang_> sploh mi je delujes kot foter
<yang_> mi ne delujes
<sasa84_> :o
<sasa84_> vpraš CrazyLemon ... on je bil krstni boter pr tazadnem
<yang_> svasta
<CrazyLemon> zakaj ne deluje..sej je resen fant
<CrazyLemon> a si ga kdaj vidu preklinjat?
<yang_> dobr skriva dz0ny to svoje zasebbno zivljenje
<CrazyLemon> nikol!
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: sj jst tud tebe Å¡e nism vidla
<idioterna> jsm si su ze zavozlat plumbing
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ kako da ne
<sasa84_> tud ful vzgjen fant
<idioterna> da nam mel prevec otrok
<yang_> CrazyLemon: kdo pa preklinja tu pizdarija ?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna zakaj si pa tak sebičen..zakaj ne deliš svoje seme
<idioterna> sej sm ga ze raztalal
<sasa84_> yang_: ampak to je primorsko pizdárija...ne pizdaríja
<sasa84_> čist nek druzga
<yang_> ;)
<yang_> idioterna: isto je naredu en moj znanec iz amerike
<yang_> prav da majo dohtarja tam k sam to dela
<sasa84_> yang_:  pa dej Å¡e ti svoje seme v semensko banko
<yang_> prevec stane
<idioterna> aja js nism nc v banko daju
<idioterna> sej sm ze froce naredu
<yang_> isto je on  reku
<sasa84_> yang_ pa ni navdušen nad kopulacijo, idioterna... zto je banka pač šansa
<yang_> dva ma, pa da jih ne rab vec
<yang_> sasa84_: jst cakam da bom tko kt brando 80 star
<yang_> za otroke met je zmer cajt
<idioterna> cajt ja
<idioterna> sperm count pa ne
<sasa84_> :D
<sasa84_> pol bo mogu pa CrazyLemon posojat, yang_
<yang_> hehe
<yang_> ce je tomu cruisu ratal zakaj ne bi men
<sasa84_> am...ja, recimo :D
<yang_> banka morda ni neumnost, nek backup je
<yang_> nikol ne ves kaj se zgodi
<CrazyLemon> obstajajo drugi načini :)
<CrazyLemon> +tudi
<yang_> ampak jst sem bolj za tradicionalne metode
<CrazyLemon> pol pa začni kar takoj zalogo delat :D
<yang_> moj foter je bil nekje mojih let
<yang_> ko je mene naredu
<idioterna> jah, akademik
<yang_> ni se
<yang_> to ratas po 80em
<yang_> ce te dolocjo
<yang_> mislim, da si potiho zeli
<yang_> pol k si ze za na odpis, ti dajo se to titulo, pol se pa itak stegnes v kratkem
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/zabava/zanimivosti/rus-kar-petkrat-najel-lazne-poklicne-morilce-da-bi-se-resil-zene/344204
<Pepelka13> Rus kar petkrat najel lažne poklicne morilce, da bi se rešil žene :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka13> »Moskovsko sodišče je Konstantinu Monastirskemu, ki je petkrat neuspešno naročil umor svoje žene, dodelilo osem let in pol zapora.«
<CrazyLemon> lol..bogi
<idioterna> akademik je stanje duha
<yang_> idioterna: titula je
<yang_> tud
<yang_> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akademik
<Pepelka13> Akademik - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<yang_> https://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Seznam_%C4%8Dlanov_Slovenske_akademije_znanosti_in_umetnosti 95% je pokojnih
<Pepelka13> Seznam članov Slovenske akademije znanosti in umetnosti - Wikipedija, prosta enciklopedija
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Anže Ravnikar: Re: Težave z software updaterjem.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42000/#p42000
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O05nyS6hwQ
<Pepelka13> Marmot licks GoPro - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »This Marmot would like to give you a kiss for helping to save its home! We were shooting a time lapse for this video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5p39KX...«
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: Težave z software updaterjem.  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42001/#p42001
<yang_> sem pogruntal daa je twitter kr kul
<yang_> podobno kot FB, lahko spremljas dolocene firme/osebe in marsikaj novega zves
<yang_> celo za sluzbo objavljajo razppise
<yang_> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BvFxyHqIcAE_X5b.jpg
<sasa84_> http://catsthatlooklikehitler.com/cgi-bin/seigmiaow.pl
<Pepelka13> Cats That Look Like Hitler!
<Pepelka13> »Does your cat look like Adolf Hitler? Do you wake up in a cold sweat every night wondering if he's going to up and invade Poland? Does he keep putting his right paw in the air while making a noise that sounds suspiciously like 'Sieg Miaow'? If so, this is the website for you.«
<sasa84_> jooooooooj
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Anže Ravnikar: Re: [rešeno] Težava z nameščanjem posodobitev - boot particija polna  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42002/#p42002
<metalcamp> te muce so prav všečne :)
<yang_> sasa84_: ;)
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Re: [rešeno] Težava z nameščanjem posodobitev - boot particija polna  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42003/#p42003
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CC0XGGs_40o
<Pepelka13> Vlog - Facebook parčki - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> ahahaha
<Pepelka13> »Nisem fan le teh iz določenih razlogov. (Preden kdo sika, da se postrižem/pobrijem -- gojim za eno snemanje. Hvala za razumevanje.)«
<CrazyLemon> car
<yang_> http://mashable.com/2014/08/15/windowless-airplane/?utm_cid=mash-com-Tw-main-link
<Pepelka13> Windowless Airplane Will Give Passengers High-Res Panoramic Views
<yang_> http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/15/bill-gates-and-tim-cook-dump-ice-on-their-heads-for-als-awareness-challenge-elon-musk-and-dr-dre/?ncid=rss&utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
<Pepelka13> Bill Gates And Tim Cook Dump Ice On Their Heads For ALS Awareness, Challenge Elon Musk and Dr. Dre | TechCrunch
<Pepelka13> »Oh, you thought Bill Gates wouldn't be up to Zuck's challenge to dump a bucket of icewater on his head for ALS awareness? You thought wrong. And because..«
<yang_> nova zabava za miljarderje
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] Anže Ravnikar: Re: [rešeno] Težava z nameščanjem posodobitev - boot particija polna  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42004/#p42004
<yang_> http://www.fastcodesign.com/3028867/infographic-of-the-day/a-map-of-new-york-drawn-through-the-bike-trails-of-lovers
<Pepelka13> A Map Of New York, Drawn Through The Bike Trails Of Lovers | Co.Design | business + design
<Pepelka13> »When two lovers track their every move across New York, a city emerges thats the product of their adventures.«
<jabuk1> M 1.2 > 32.km  J od IZOLE @16/08/2014 17:13:54  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.25+N,+13.72+E
<sasa84> zdobersek: bi kofe?
<zdobersek> sasa84: ja prosim :>
 * CrazyLemon bi Å¡trudl
<CrazyLemon> ampak lučka will do for now :)
<yang_> .vreme kp
<jabuk1> Neznana lokacija
<yang_> .vvreme koper
<yang_> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4.0m): 19.4°C @16.08.2014 17:00 CEST.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 79% Veter: južni veter 3.9 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 06:07:57, Kulminacija: 13:10:50, Sončni zahod: 20:13:43
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 05min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<yang_> CrazyLemon: kje se ti kopas na obali ?
<idioterna> evo
<idioterna> http://www.strava.com/activities/181029288
<Pepelka13> Bike Ride Profile | Flat@160bpm near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<idioterna> k sm lih meu cajt
<sasa84> bravo idioterna!
<sasa84> jaz pa mam dns počitek... :)
<sasa84> jutr spet :)
<CrazyLemon> yang_ nikjer
 * CrazyLemon letos Å¡e ni bil v morju
<idioterna> o kr 35 mam povprecno
<idioterna> no sej po ravnem to niti ni nevem kaj
<CrazyLemon> res ni :)
<yang_> CrazyLemon: hm
<yang_> CrazyLemon: sem mislu da se redno kopas (v morju)
<yang_> sam pod tusem torej
<CrazyLemon> yang_ nope.. lani sm bil večkrat v izoli po cca. 10-15 letih :)
<CrazyLemon> pred tem pa sm se kopal v umagu več ali manj :)
<zdobersek> sasa84: jutr spet pocitek?!?
<sasa84> jutr akcija ;)
<sasa84> zdobersek: ne smeš ves teden tečt :)
<zdobersek> ... says who?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek a ti vsak dan v tednu kolesariš??'
<idioterna> he doesn't, but i do
<zdobersek> i try to
<CrazyLemon> there you go
<sasa84> pravjo, da je treba počivat :)
<zdobersek> no rest for the wicked!
<sasa84> dns je šele drug dan v tednu k počivam zdobersek:$
<dz0ny> lol to celo dela https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FdIW2piOxY#t=28
<Pepelka13> YouTube
<yang_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whEWE6WC1Ew
<Pepelka13> Host Unknown presents: I'm a C I Double S P (CISSP Parody) - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »Think you know what being a CISSP is all about? Not all CISSP's are equal, some are more equal than others! @HostUnknownTV brings just two contrasting views ...«
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: Re: [rešeno] Težava z nameščanjem posodobitev - boot particija polna  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42005/#p42005
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzGyyPkNkSs
<Pepelka13> Bruiser - Martin Freeman policeman sketch - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »A sketch from the 2000 series Bruiser, starring Martin Freeman, David Mitchell and Matt Holness. The series was co-written by Ricky Gervais, and also feature...«
<zdobersek> ping
<jabuk1> zdobersek: pong
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/kultura/drugo/anonimni-seks-in-anonimni-prostori-osamljenost-sodobne-druzbe/344221
<Pepelka13> Anonimni seks in anonimni prostori – osamljenost sodobne družbe :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka13> »Mischa Badasyan, 26-letni performer, ki živi v Berlinu, bo eno leto seksal vsak dan z drugim partnerjem.«
<CrazyLemon> right..tudi prostitutke majo performanse vsak večer..večkrat
<yang_> hehe
<zdobersek> #art
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2014/08/venezuelka_dojke_kokain.aspx
<Pepelka13> Venezuelka v dojkah tihotapila 1,7 kilograma kokaina | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka13> »Na letališču v Madridu so aretirali Venezuelko, ki je v svojih dojkah skrivala prsne vsadke s kar 1,7 kilograma kokaina.«
<CrazyLemon> kakšna škoda..no more big boobs
<yang_> ampak razmisljaj drugace - najdrazji joski na svetu !
<dz0ny> http://www.teslamotors.com/sites/default/files/blog_images/hyperloop-alpha.pdf
<dz0ny> I want hyperloop tycoon game
<zdobersek> with TSA at check-in
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny thats old
<CrazyLemon> sam tale turist je pa car
<CrazyLemon> vozi ogromnega kamperja
<CrazyLemon> in kaj je naredu? dodal Å¡e prikolico zravn
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> u just jelly
<CrazyLemon> i sure am..komaj se premika po cesti ker je stvar gromozanska :D
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa se mora priključit na glavno cesto...kjer bo spet stal v vrsti :)
<zdobersek> the tourist's life's for yee!
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: ne to je novo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny js sm te skice vidu že prej
<dz0ny> prej ej bil sam opis mal kratek
<dz0ny> ja to pa je res
<dz0ny> zdej sam tehnično opisano
<CrazyLemon> tehnično as in s trenutno tehnologijo kako se kaj naredi z načrti
<CrazyLemon> ali tehnično as in..kako naj bi to v teoriji laufalo
<CrazyLemon> enkrat ko bo tehnologija "dozorela"
<CrazyLemon> :D
<dz0ny> ne, z zadevami ki so že na trgu :)
<CrazyLemon> ok..final question
<CrazyLemon> kako napreduje tvoj WP z zadevami ki so že na trgu :D
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: a si Elon Musk??
<dz0ny> * poof*
<zdobersek> (11:41:58 AM) CrazyLemon: dz0ny js sm te skice vidu že prej
<zdobersek> Elon de-Musk-ed
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek i can not confirm nor deny
<CrazyLemon> but i can tell that yes..i have a paypal acc
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> oh....you do???
<CrazyLemon> i do i sure do
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: pol nč ne igramo?
<zdobersek> ne!
<zdobersek> kein zeit fur spielen!
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako ne...tf2 sm igral
<sasa84> folk, pozna kdo kšno stran, kjer se gleda tele serije online?
<CrazyLemon> hulu.com
<CrazyLemon> ampak so reklame :)
<CrazyLemon> pa plugin rabiš :)
<sasa84> hulu...pa nuca hola :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<sasa84> tale hola je zlata vredna
<sasa84> ful simpl...pa res dela
<CrazyLemon> jp :)
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi pa rada gledala?
<CrazyLemon> prihrani odgovor za jutri! :P
<CrazyLemon> ln :)
<yang_> http://www.boredpanda.com/americans-place-european-countries-on-map/
<Pepelka13> Americans Were Asked To Place European Countries On A Map. Here’s What They Wrote: | Bored Panda
<Pepelka13> »How sure are you of your geographical knowledge? Buzzfeed recently put Americans' geographical knowledge to the test with a survey in which participants had to write in countries' names on a blank European political map. Unfortunately, they didn't fare too well, but some of their responses are hilarious (or hilariously mis-informed).«
<sasa84> CrazyLemon:  sori, ne smem povedat :P
<Ryuk> http://i.imgur.com/PAV2lpS.jpg
<yang_> dober tek
<yang_> dobro zgleda
<Ryuk> ni moje, samo dražim
<yang_> mi zbujas apetit :)
<sasa84_> Ryuk: kam morm prit na to sladico?
<yang_> sasa84_: dobre tortice majo v ljubljani v rozni dolini
<Ryuk> sasa84_: ni moje, mal dražim :)
<sasa84_> dobre tortice so v zvezdi :P
<Ryuk> bom pa naredu muffine
<sasa84_> ah Ryuk:P
<Ryuk> če nebom preveč prehlajen
<sasa84_> oo, mafinčke
<yang_> http://www.torte.si/
<Pepelka13> Torte | Slaščičarna Galerija Grad d.o.o.
<yang_> sasa84_: tut v zvezdi so ok
<sasa84_> zdej pa grem pančat ;)
#ubuntu-si 2014-08-17
<napsy__> dan
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<napsy__> ka dogaja?
<yang_> http://static.elitesecurity.org/uploads/6/6/668437/vozacka.jpg
<napsy__> sm pa ze vidu nekje
<yang_> stara fora
<yang_> http://www.cnet.com/news/win-world-war-z-on-this-mean-green-survival-bike/
<Pepelka13> Win World War Z on this mean green 'survival bike' - CNET
<Pepelka13> »The Motopeds Survival Bike features extra gas storage, super-bright lights, a survival shovel, and a multitool. And, oh yeah, an arsenal of awesome weapons.«
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Re: [rešeno] Težava z nameščanjem posodobitev - boot particija polna  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42006/#p42006
<msev> a recimo če ni ppa-ja za aptik za 13.10
<msev> a lahko build-am from source
<msev> zgradim iz izvorne kode lol :D
<CrazyLemon> lahk tryaš buildanje iz source kode
<msev> lol
<msev> bom Å¡el najprej na bazar
<msev> zgleda ubuntu nima svojega bazarja :D
<CrazyLemon> če ni ppaja za 13.10 ne pomeni da ga ni mogoče zbuildat za 13.10..ali pa :D
<CrazyLemon> !g aptik
<Pepelka13> Aptik - A Tool to Backup/Restore Your Favourite PPAs and Apps in ... http://www.tecmint.com/aptik-a-tool-to-backuprestore-your-favourite-ppas-and-apps-in-ubuntu/
<CrazyLemon> one more vprašanje
<msev> da
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga uporabljaš outdated ubuntu? :)
<msev> Zato k se mi ne da recompilat libchamplaina :D
<msev> pa nalagat je treba app-e na nov ane?
<msev> čeprou enkrat moram res it na LTS da mi ne bo treba pol dolg spet posodabljat :D
<CrazyLemon> no shit :)
<CrazyLemon> in če upgrejdaš ni potrebno nalagat appe
<CrazyLemon> smao pri fresh installu
<msev> a libchamplain mi bo povozu ane
<msev> k mam najnovejšiga rabim za eno aplikacijo
<msev> -i +e
<CrazyLemon> ne vem
<CrazyLemon> v vsakem primeru boš mogu upgrejdat..razn če ti je vseeno za security updates
<msev> zakaj appgrid ne postane default software center, hitrejši in lepši je
<CrazyLemon> zdaj se pa odloči..a boš to naredu čez kak mesec dva
<CrazyLemon> ali zdaj :D
<msev> a mi boš staql ob strani ko bo prišel čas... :D
<msev> -q
<msev> hehe
<CrazyLemon> ne :D
<CrazyLemon> js sm tu sam zato da te porinem v vodo
<CrazyLemon> pol pa se ti odloči a boš plaval
<CrazyLemon> al ne :D
<msev> no bom poizkusu usposobit tist app na netbook in potem ko bo vpeljan bom na laptopu nadgradil na 14.04, ETA 1 teden :)
<msev> +u
<msev> na netbooku pa ne bom posodabljal minta ker je redko povezan na internet
<msev> sam tok se bom povezal da cacham mape
<msev> a kšn od vs tok da na varnost da uporablja tor?
<yang_> od kje ti ideja da je tor varen ?
<yang_> oz. zakaj mmislis da je "varen" ?
<msev> nevem tko pravjo
<yang_> marskej pravjo, ampak a ti ves kako tor deluje ?
<msev> poveže se na neke 3 njihove serverje al neki tazga
<msev> ne vem ubistvu
<yang_> Tor je skupek izhodnih (nodeov) tock, preko katerih gre tvoja internetna povezava ven
<yang_> ampak ti nikoli ne ves kdo upravlja te izhodiscne tocke, lahko so kaksne tudi od spijunskih agencij kjer snifajo promet, tko da nevem ce je to ravno "varno", je pa malenkkost bolj anonimno, da zakrijes svojo lastno povezavo no
<yang_> princip je podoben kot ce bi ti hodil preko sosedovega wifija ven na internet in bi rekel da je to bolj "varno" potem
<msev> aha
<msev> seprav se morš povezat na kšne node od zaupanja vrednega lastnika
<yang_> ja tor tocke so anonimne in javnega spiska mislim da ni, da bi vedel od koga je katera
<yang_> vcasih se je dalo nastaviti IP od izhodne tocke fiksno
<yang_> ne vem kako majo zdaj
<yang_> 10:53 < yang_> ja tor tocke so anonimne in javnega spiska mislim da ni, da bi vedel od koga je katera
<yang_> 10:53 < yang_> vcasih se je dalo nastaviti IP od izhodne tocke fiksno
<yang_> msev_: ^
<yang_> 10:53 < yang_> ne vem kako majo zdaj
<msev_> jp
<yang_> moj vidik je, da lahko anonimizirajo povezavo ampak dalec od tega da bi bile zaradi tega varne, morda celo bolj nevarne ce ti snifajo promet na njih
<msev_> hmm a pol če hočm tole buildat nj grem v src pa napišem make, ker je makefile tm
<yang_> a tor ?
<yang_> verjetno je ze v paketu
<msev_> ne apik
<msev_> aptik
<yang_> ne vem kaj je aptik
<yang_> ponavadi je najprej ./configure sledi make
<msev_> za backup-at ppa
<yang_> poglej kaj pise v datoteki INSTALL
<yang_> po tistih navodilih moras narest
<msev_> ni je pa u readme-ju tut ni navodil
<msev_> aja al pa je clo
<msev_> oops
<msev_> aha piše vse
<yang_> naprej se prebere READMe, potem pa se INSTALL
<msev_> lol nism hotu odpret ker je mela čudno ikono
<msev_> nevem zakaj ni mogla met normalno ikono za txt :D
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] mattithyahu: Re: [rešeno] Retrolink Atari to USB  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42007/#p42007
<sasa84> juhuuu
<sasa84> wassup :D
<CrazyLemon> sup niga
<sasa84> jo biči lemon!
<sasa84> sup
<CrazyLemon> sup
<sasa84> word up lema!
<CrazyLemon> sup whitey
<sasa84> nothin sailor
<sasa84> u
<CrazyLemon> just chillin' ma ballz
<sasa84> yeah sailor, dis is how we doin
<CrazyLemon> do it*
<zdobersek> sup
<CrazyLemon> sup niga
<zdobersek> just chillin
<CrazyLemon> yo ballz?
<CrazyLemon> i digg ya
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 si inštalirala ubuntu in zakaj ne
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: včer sm gledala... tam sm dala legacy os namest uefi, bootala ubuntu in je pršlo kao do neke napake, d se je namizje sam pokazal pol pa blackscreen
<sasa84> pa sem rekla, d bom dns nrdila 2 usbja Å¡e 1x pa d vidmo
<sasa84> zdej druzga Å¡timam
<CrazyLemon> kao do neke napake..useful stuff :)
<sasa84> ne vem kaj se je nek izpisal pa sm kliknla ok...in sam blackscreen :)
<sasa84> v tist tty si lohk pršou...pa sm dala startx in ni blo nč
<sasa84> pa mislm, d ga bom vrjetn na servis pelala... d mi tipkovnca ne svet, je zihr kšna napaka
<sasa84> če mam že lučko na space tipki...bi mogl delat :P
<netkat> sasa84, si bootala uefi z nomodeset?
<napsy__> um
<napsy__> js mam pa ene bluetooth slusalke
<napsy__> pa mi jih linux nikakor noce prepoznat
<napsy__> kake ideje?
<dz0ny> how so
<dz0ny> katere
<dz0ny> a une hover za 20e
<napsy__> dz0ny: http://www.prestigio.com/catalogue/Accessories/Multimedia/Headsets/Headset_PBHS1
<Pepelka13> Headset PBHS1
<Pepelka13> »Headset PBHS1«
<napsy__> nexus 5 jih lepo prepozna in delajo
<dz0ny> A2DP ti podpira bt na pc?
<napsy__> dunno
<napsy__> kok pa vidim?
<dz0ny> The most recent version of Bluez does not support the Headset/Handsfree profiles.
<dz0ny> so nogo
<napsy__> no, pa vseen bi moral prepoznat napravo?
<napsy__> tak se se poparit noce
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> ne bo
<dz0ny> ker ni profila
<dz0ny> BT je ve okol profilov
<napsy__> suxorz :(
<CrazyLemon> http://www.pesem.si/a/objava/prikaz/97558/option
<Pepelka13> Pesem.si - Jupiter! - OPTION -  AppleBreak command Home home home End control Retur
<CrazyLemon> kje vse se najde ubuntu.si :)
<zdobersek> ... tole je pesem?
<CrazyLemon> ja!
<CrazyLemon> odidem se spotit...adijo
<sasa84> netkat: nomodeset? kje to naštimam?
<sasa84> tam mam možnost sam uefi pa legacy os
<Pepelka13>  [Ubuntu.si] MiranR: Re: dostop do datotek po namestitvi novega linuxa  https://www.ubuntu.si/punbb/post/42008/#p42008
<netkat> ne v biosu. tam pusti uefi, pa secure boot dizejblaj? pol k bootas ubuntu, pa si nekje v grubu ga editaj. tipka e in na konc linux vrstice dodaj --nomodeset tko nekako
<netkat> al pa probaj fedoro, men je bootala uefi brez dodatnih parametrov
<sasa84> tnx netkat
<sasa84> grem kr takoj probat, če bo šlo skoz :P
<netkat> drzim pesti:)
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> netkat: ti poročam :D
<sasa84> legacy os lepo pa boota... pa zgleda, d ni blo prej ok, ker je bil usb narjen v ubuntu, zdej pa je bil z windowsi v unetbootin :)
<sasa84> live usb dela :D
<netkat> yey, sam d dela:)
<sasa84> zdej morm Å¡e v gparted Å¡rinkat c particijo... pa zadevo namesttiti, k bom mela cajt :D
<sasa84> zgleda pa d je bil bl problem v ključu kt biosu
<sasa84> enivej... hvala za pomoč netkat... sej mogoče bom mogla to ponucat, k bom nameščala :P
<netkat> ce bos mela legacy boot pol ne
<sasa84> netkat: če dam uefi, mi sploh ne vrže ven možnosti za usb booot...se sam ssd disk pokaže
<zdobersek> sasa84: whassup whassup
<zdobersek> ke se temu chromiumu pipa
<sasa84> jouuu zdobersek my <:O~
<b4d> Danes me je na Izanki prehitel en biciklista na specialki v Ubuntu dresu, nisem vedel da tudi to obstaja, je kdo od tu? :)
<LorD_DDooM> Jaz imam tak dres, pa danes sem šel po tej trasi, tko da čist možno :)
<b4d> no ce si pomahal z desnim prstom enemu v rumeni majici na mtb, e potem sva se vidla :)
<LorD_DDooM> A to tam že čist pri križišču proti Lj? Sem pomahal ja :)
<sasa84> b4d: stoposto je bil LorD_DDooM:D
<sasa84> on je edin z ubuntu dresom kar jih poznamo :D
<CrazyLemon> on je edini z ubuntu dresom period
<CrazyLemon> :D
<LorD_DDooM> Edini dovolj nor za ubuntu dres             /thread
<CrazyLemon> sem čez 2k mejo \o/
 * CrazyLemon odpre navidezni Å¡ampanjec
<LorD_DDooM> o/
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e vsaj 1k moram letos narest
<zdobersek> vlke besede
<CrazyLemon> vlke so tudi noge tko da si lahko privoščim vlke besede!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobersek> noge so bajsaste
<zdobersek> pravis
<CrazyLemon> listen bones..stop dissing my legs
<zdobersek> who you callin' bones ya fatty
<zdobersek> 72kg mam
<zdobersek> ... call me muscles.
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> right :D
<CrazyLemon> i've seen your skinny bones thats why i'm calling you bones
<zdobersek> so you just jelly then?
<CrazyLemon> yes :(
 * CrazyLemon je 8kg težji
<zdobersek> velik pa ...
 * CrazyLemon je 10cm večji
<zdobersek> ?
<CrazyLemon> ??
<zdobersek> kolk si velik?
<CrazyLemon> 188
<zdobersek> 4cm visji
<zdobersek> ... si ti
<CrazyLemon> you skinny little boy
<CrazyLemon> :p
<zdobersek> dve leti nazaj sem prisu pod 68kg
<zdobersek> potem sem lani vidu eno sliko Chrisa Frooma, k je iste teze in visine
<zdobersek> pa sem se mal streznu
<idioterna> jsm pr 190 tezek 95 kil
<yang> http://www.umbrelr.com/30-dogs-absolutely-respect-personal-space-16-hilarious/
<CrazyLemon> sam 190?
<CrazyLemon> a nisi govoru da si večji
<idioterna> ne
<zdobersek> sasa84_: !
<sasa84_> zdobersek: miško
<zdobersek> mhm
<idioterna> o sasa84_
<idioterna> a si kej tekla_
<idioterna> ?
<sasa84_> jou idioterna:)
<idioterna> zakaj te pa na stravi nimam?
<sasa84_> dns sm mela sprehod
<sasa84_> nimam Å¡e strave... oz. je ne uporabam :)
<sasa84_> zjutri pa grem laufat spet :)
<zdobersek> oyea!
<idioterna> sasa84_: a mas androidn telefon
<sasa84_> mhm idioterna
<CrazyLemon> dont do it
<idioterna> dej si stravo gor polej ane
<CrazyLemon> endomondo ftw!
<idioterna> bos vidla kok bo ratu bolj smooth tek
<sasa84_> a na stravi lohk naštimaš, da te opozori k je tolk in tolk km?
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> seveda
<idioterna> vse loh nastimas
<CrazyLemon> tudi na endomondu maš to
<idioterna> ja sam na endomondu te ne mormo followat
<CrazyLemon> pa še muziko lahk predvajaš
<sasa84_> d pač naštimaš "5km" pa te opozori
<CrazyLemon> seveda lahko :>
<idioterna> aja? kako?
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: za endomondo vem d je :)
<CrazyLemon> tako da jo dodaš kot prijateljico na endomondu :)
<sasa84_> endomondo ma, da si npr. naštimaš 5km...pa te opozarja po km pa kdaj je konc
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<idioterna> ja ce hoces da te z zdoberskom followava mors met stravo
<CrazyLemon> pa tempo ti pove pa vse
<CrazyLemon> če pa hočeš da te js pa lord followava pol morš met endomondo
<idioterna> js iz strave ne morm followat endomondo userjov
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa izberi!
<CrazyLemon> :D
 * sasa84_ razmišlja o lordu ...
<sasa84_> :P
<sasa84_> ej CrazyLemon... a nima endomondo tud uno, d ti kao frendi kej govorijo npr. "stara, požuri" ? :)
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ imaš pep talk ja..če ga omogočiš :)
<sasa84_> tebe bi disablala :P
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ itak ga ne uporabljam :)
<Pepelka13>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] The Justice League of Linux: If Distros Were Superheroes Ubuntu Would Be Superman  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_3vJk-qDe_o/justice-league-linux-distros-superheroes
<sasa84_> najbolš d mam stravo in endomondo skup vžgan pa mi vsi krčite pa lajkate :P
<CrazyLemon> najbolš da maš runkeeperja
<CrazyLemon> al pa sport tracker :D
<idioterna> garmin konekt!
<sasa84_> runkeeper ful pohvaljo
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ vse je isti crap..beleži gps položaj pa ti pol izračuna avg. pace pa čas
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84_> mhm :)
<zdobersek> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naOBXOdLiig
<Pepelka13> Sound of Rain : Smoky Mountain Rain in Fog - 8 Hours Long - YouTube
<Pepelka13> »8 hour long video that highlights the sound of rain. Static shot of gentle raining in the fog on the Smoky Mountains. An excellent noise mask and sleep video...«
<zdobersek> wait for the drop
<zdobersek> right guys?
<zdobersek> cause of rain?
<CrazyLemon> mmm..tole bi bilo odlično predvajat ob spanju :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon: lulat bi te :$
<CrazyLemon> sasa84_ naah :)
<CrazyLemon> uživam ko  zunaj dežuje in je odprto okno
<LorD_DDooM> Strava > Endomondo > ostalo
<CrazyLemon> pft
<zdobersek> TrainingPeaks > ostalo
<sasa84_> pol bomo šli pa na stravo, če tko pravta LorD_DDooM in idioterna
<zdobersek> ampak moras bit resen
<zdobersek> s power metrom in vsem
<LorD_DDooM> še chemtrailse ti kaže, da lahk po senci furaš
<CrazyLemon> very useful!
<CrazyLemon> ln :)
<sasa84_> CrazyLemon:  a greš spat??
<sasa84_> kaj pa to?
<zdobersek> http://washington.cbslocal.com/2014/08/13/obama-rejects-als-ice-bucket-challenge-will-donate-to-charity-instead/
<Pepelka13> Obama Rejects ALS Ice Bucket Challenge, Will Donate To Charity Instead « CBS DC
<Pepelka13> »President Barack Obama will not dump a bucket of ice water over his head for the increasingly viral video Ice Bucket Challenge. Instead, Obama has opted to donate $100 to the charity fighting Lou Gehrig’s disease.«
<zdobersek> OBAMA CURES ALS
<sasa84_> sure he does!
<yang> heh
<yang> me prav zanima kolk si jih je dejansko ledeno vodo polil
<sasa84_> važn je namen... pač fora, sej večinoma so še vsi daroval :)
<yang> mislim da je idioterna najboljs odgovoril glede tega contesta
<yang> dz0ny: a lahk nardis un benchmark
<dz0ny> yang: what¸?
<Ryuk> http://i.imgur.com/N4cme29.jpg
<idioterna> canada
<yang> niagara
<yang> enkrat sem bral, da naj bi spodaj nardil tunel
<dz0ny> mislim da pitno vodo crpajo
<dz0ny> nope
<dz0ny> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niagara_Tunnel_Project
<Pepelka13> Niagara Tunnel Project - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<dz0ny> sam hidro
<zdobersek> Jonad!
<zdobersek> dz0nad
<sasa84_> dz0nad :D
<sasa84_> Ryuk: lep fruštk
<Ryuk> ko bi biv moj vsaj
<sasa84_> :\
<dz0ny> i have no op
<yang> http://val202.rtvslo.si/2013/11/clovek-ni-narejen-za-mizo-in-stole/
<Pepelka13> “Človek ni narejen za mizo in stole!” – Val 202
<Pepelka13> »Si predstavljate, da končate študij in se preselite na kmetijo? Tudi Jan in Aljaž si nista. Jan Lajovic je najprej želel postati pravnik, potem profesor, v največje veselje pa mu je bilo delo nogometnega trenerja. Aljaž Plankl, sicer navdušen biolog, pa je zašel v ekonomske vode. Pred dobrim letom sta spremenila način življenja, pustila stare navade in skrbi [...]«
<yang> http://www.sadanduseless.com/2014/01/traditional-russian-wedding-pictures/
<Pepelka13> Traditional Russian Wedding Pictures
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-10
<zdobbie> WAKE UP SHEEPLE
<idioterna> heh
<napsy> jutrio
<zdobbie> jutr.io
<napsy> kwa dogaja?
<zdobbie> revolucija
<zdobbie> pa take fore
<napsy> eh, dolgcas
<idioterna> sej je pocasna
<zdobbie> ker je pocasna
<zdobbie> so metal granit, pa tud ni blo nobenmu vsec
<yang> CrazyLemon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gLDYtH1RH-U
<Pepelka> Shanghai Tower (650 meters) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Today we will show you how to climb on second tallest building in the world. Shanghai Tower, China. Contacts: mail@ontheroofs.com Music: N'to - Trauma (Worak...«
<zdobbie> 650m
<zdobbie> sheesh
<zdobbie> amateurs
<CrazyLemon> tis hot outside
<CrazyLemon> https://www.endomondo.com/teams/17644286/leaderboard
<Pepelka> Obalni kolesarski maraton (Cycling (Sport)) Team | Endomondo
<Pepelka> »DOBRODELNA KOLESARSKA AKCIJA 1KM = 1 CENTKlik na JOIN in že sodeluješ! Med 14. julijem in 27. septembrom zbiramo dobrodelne kilometre. Tudi s tvojo pomočjo želimo prekolesariti 100.000 km in s tem zbrati 1.000«
<CrazyLemon> hitro vsi poglejte..drugi sem!!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<zdobbie> 48 centov
<zdobbie> not bad
<CrazyLemon> i was surprised as you
<yang> hm, drugi med sedmimi, kr lepa uvrstitev
<CrazyLemon> yang ja.. point je v tem da kaže za trenutni teden.. drugače sem 53. :D
<CrazyLemon> ampak ok.. 48 centov sem prispeval!
<yang> bom ti dal naslednjic pol evra ko te vidim
<CrazyLemon> zakaj meni'
<CrazyLemon> ?
<yang> da ne bos v minusu
<yang> a si videl plezanje na stolp
<CrazyLemon> sej nisem v minusu.. pravkar sem se razgibal pa Å¡e 48 centov sm prispeval za dobrodelni namen
<CrazyLemon> thats a ++ for me
<yang> priden
<CrazyLemon> zdaj pa grem ker mi je malo slabo :D
<lynxlynxlynx> 1 cent? to so pa precej poceni zastavili
<lynxlynxlynx> al je mišljeno kot utežna mera?
<yang> Tole vam bo prislo kdaj prav http://izgubljeno-najdeno.si/
<Pepelka> Ste kaj izgubili? Morda našli? Oddajte breplačen oglas! | Izgubljeno-Najdeno.si
<Pepelka> »Ste kaj izgubili? Morda našli? Oddajte breplačen oglas!«
<yang> Neki zanimivih filmov za pogledat :
<yang> (ce jih se niste)
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMm0HsmOTFI
<Pepelka> The Code: Story of Linux documentary (MULTiSUB) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I am thankful for all the views! Thank you all for helping me put this at the top of the search results! Much love! http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0315417 I add...«
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxjElWL8igo
<Pepelka> Revolution OS Linux Documentary 2001 FULL Movie - YouTube
<Pepelka> »To view my CCNA course for FREE please visit the link below... https://www.udemy.com/ccna2015/?couponCode=freeccna Completely free for all youtubers!«
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx jah mogoče pa sponzor je pripravljen plačat samo 1k €
<lynxlynxlynx> to je 100Mm
<yang> CrazyLemon: zasluzis priblzno tolk kot bi minal bitcoine :)
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx 100Mm?
<CrazyLemon> yang ne zaslužim čisto nič
<lynxlynxlynx> 100.000 km
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx ja..sej piše :)
<lynxlynxlynx> a ni to težko dosegljivo?
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx nope
<CrazyLemon> že sedaj je na 32k km
<lynxlynxlynx> nice
<yang> CrazyLemon: kolk si naredil km v celotnem projektu
<yang> in v kolkem casu
<CrazyLemon> yang malo
<CrazyLemon> ~160km
<zdobbie> neki pa je!
<yang> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 27°C @10.08.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 51% severnik 0.1 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:55:49, Kulminacija: 11:08:42, Sončni zahod: 18:21:36
<yang> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 25min 47s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 33.8°C @10.08.2015 9:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 21% vzhodnik 3.2 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:00:15, Kulminacija: 11:11:51, Sončni zahod: 18:23:27
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 23min 12s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> like i said..its hot outside
<yang> zakaj ma tok zamika pri branju podatkov
<yang> 9 utc pomeni 10 CEST
<CrazyLemon> ker je API slow
<CrazyLemon> 9 utc je 11 UTC+2 je CEST
<yang> ok
<zdobersek> isitthough
<CrazyLemon> sure...why not
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> a kdo ve kje se miha potepa?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nekje okrog cerknice
<anny_> dan
<CrazyLemon> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/08/04/truecrypt_decrypted_by_fbi/
<Pepelka> Wait, what? TrueCrypt 'decrypted' by FBI to nail doc-stealing sysadmin • The Register
<Pepelka> »Do the Feds know something we don't about crypto-tool? Or did bloke squeal his password?«
<CrazyLemon> žio anćy!
<yang> Zmeden 86 letni kolesar vozil po pomurski avtocesti po nasprotnem pasu
<anny_> živ!
<anny_> se kuhate?
<CrazyLemon> anny_ but of course!
<zdobbie> nope
<anny_> *confused*
<yang> http://m.slovenskenovice.si/crni-scenarij/doma/na-avtocesti-voznike-presenetil-86-letnik-na-kolesu
<Pepelka> Na avtocesti voznike presenetil 86-letnik na kolesu | Slovenskenovice.si
<Pepelka> »Policisti so kolesarja kmalu ustavili, ga varno odstranili z avtoceste in mu izdali plačilni nalog.«
<zdobersek> SURPRISE MOTHERFUCKERS
<anny_> do katerega leta se sme voziti kolo?
<anny_> po navadni cesti seveda
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: darn
<yang> anny_: dokler te ne zbijejo v jarek
<yang> do smrti
<anny_> kul
<anny_> lepa smrt za kolesarje
 * yang opaza nov sport, povozene kolearje in pobege avtomobilistov in izgubljene kolesarje po avtocesti v tem poletju
<anny_> prevroče je za kakšen drug šport :)
<idioterna> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtf1/v/t1.0-9/11836843_990684464315218_8482117217128347411_n.jpg?oh=de87c2e74180575e8c94b8db563c04c3&oe=568287B2
<anny_> idioterna, v čem je point?
<idioterna> da je bil jezus pacifist
<zdobbie> v zebljickih
<anny_> aaaa....dolga lajtenga
<idioterna> in je po lastnem nacrtu trpel za nas sadizem rimske zakonodaje
<idioterna> ki bi bila ucinkovitejsa, ce ne bi blo treba na roke prbijat
<yang> ta teden se imam namen vozit z biciklom v sluzbo, upam da me nau kaksen avtomobilist zbil pa pobegnil
<idioterna> yang: vesel bot, loh bi se ti obratno zgodil
<zdobbie> yang: loh probas po obzovnici
<zdobbie> NEVERMIND
<zdobbie> NEVERMIND
<zdobbie> THE WAR WAS LOST, THE TREATY SIGNED
<idioterna> si predstavljas da bi ti zbil enga pa pobegnu
<idioterna> nikol vec neb mogu na irc
<CrazyLemon> slax0r pošlji mu mail
<idioterna> tko bi te zafrkaval
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: nimam :)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r mam js
<slax0r> posljes?
<CrazyLemon> miha afna freenode pika si
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ^
<slax0r> tnx
<zdobbie> as mislu
<zdobbie> miha@freenode.si
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie you should be banned for life
<CrazyLemon> from*
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobbie> whose life?
<anny_> spam spam spam
<idioterna> a je vroce zuni?
<idioterna> jsm zdej u kleti in je skos pod 25 stopinj
<anny_> zelo vroče
<napsy> js mam ~24
<idioterna> pa omaro z masinami sem dal ven
<idioterna> mislm, v garazo
<idioterna> tko da je tam vroce, v stanovanju pa v pisarni pa ni vec
<idioterna> razn kolkr laptop pogreje
<idioterna> ni prehudo
<idioterna> suni je pa spalnco na crimson pobarvala
<idioterna> da se nau vidl krvi i guess
<idioterna> o lej yang
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-33845832
<Pepelka> Family in France forgets girl at Drome motorway stop - BBC News
<Pepelka> »A family heading for the south of France drive 150km (93 miles) before realising they left their three-year-old daughter at a motorway picnic area.«
<idioterna> hitr rec "kasni starsi so to"
<CrazyLemon> kasni starsi so to
<idioterna> ma ne ti
<idioterna> gun
<CrazyLemon> aja yang
<zdobbie> yang plz
<anny_> kakšni starši so to?
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-33847249
<Pepelka> Netzpolitik: German treason inquiry dropped amid furore - BBC News
<Pepelka> »Germany's chief prosecutor drops a treason investigation into two journalists at the Netzpolitik website, after a public outcry.«
<slax0r> btw, a kdo ve kako mocan je 3d tisk? bi 3d tiskana plosca debeline 3-5mm ali manj zdrzala kak kilogram pritrjen nanjo?
<CrazyLemon> pritrjen how?
<anny_> verjetno reklamni pano?
<slax0r> ne
<slax0r> rad bi naredil custom radiator grill za water cooling loop, k ije pritrjen na zgornji del ohisja, tako da bi radiator visel dol iz tega dela plastike, in se bojim da ne bo zdrzalo teze
<CrazyLemon> slax0r radiator ima 1 kg??
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t man :)
<slax0r> ma nima 1kg, sam sem raje da zdrzi vec
<CrazyLemon> kako veliko ploščo pa rabiš?
<slax0r> ma pa nekje 500g, +ventilatorji +voda
<CrazyLemon> veliko as in mere
<slax0r> hm, 1600x2800mm
<slax0r> z izrezami na sredini, normalno
<CrazyLemon> hm..zna bit 'bendy'
<slax0r> torej bi blo bolj pametno mal bolj debelo, pa jo privijem na notranji strani?
<CrazyLemon> najboljše da poskusiš pa poveš kako se obnese :D
<slax0r> -.-
<CrazyLemon> slax0r jah čim več jo privij na notranjo stran..ker 28cm je kr alot za plastiko tudi če je 5mm
<slax0r> ja mislu sm dat na vsako stran po 5 sraufov
<CrazyLemon> probaj madona..sej je samo plastika :D
<slax0r> ja, katera drzi krhko kovino polno vode nad periferijo :P
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> stress test that sh1t
<slax0r> hm, pa se toplota bo verjetno vplivana
<zdobbie> .vreme Celje
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (244m): 31°C @10.08.2015 13:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 38% vzhodnik 2.1 m/s pretežno jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:52:21, Kulminacija: 11:05:42, Sončni zahod: 18:19:03
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 26min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Install LibreOffice 5.0 In Ubuntu Or Linux Mint Via PPA  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/ah4VA5l8FLI/install-libreoffice-50-in-ubuntu-or.html
<zdobbie> lol no more http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/10/9125797/haha-lol-or-hehe-facebook
<jabuk1> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<Pepelka> 'Haha' has killed 'lol,' says Facebook | The Verge
<Pepelka> »If you still "lol" at jokes online then you might be in the minority. A new report from Facebook into how users express laughter shows that "haha" and its variants are by far the most common terms...«
<zdobbie> snowden no!
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Use Facebook Chat In Pidgin With Purple-Facebook  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/VyzTgUNYV9o/use-facebook-chat-in-pidgin-with-purple.html
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCgyMkVwS24
<Pepelka> High Speed Crash - Tour of Utah 2015 HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Credit to John Mariuncci Watch HD Cycling LIVE: http://cyclinghub.tv/livestream Site: http://www.CyclingHub.tv Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Cyclinghub1 ...«
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ^ fckin carbon !
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obiARnsKUAo
<Pepelka> awake craniotomy with singing and talking - YouTube
<Pepelka> »I'm a professional opera, concert and choral singer that was diagnosed with a brain tumour (a GBM as it turned out). The neurosurgeon's advice was to do an a...«
<CrazyLemon> lynxlynxlynx holy sh1t.. zgleda kot da se igrajo z njim
<CrazyLemon> kinda scary
<CrazyLemon> ampak i get what are they doing
<lynxlynxlynx> mhm
<yang3> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H_DSErYUZk
<Pepelka> CRISTIANO RONALDO IN DISGUISE - ROC - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Check out ROC Live Life Loud Products @ http://www.ebay.com/roc Watch "The Story of ROC LIVE LIFE LOUD" here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqHbIpSOQUo Cri...«
<yang3> Malo cudno izpade, bolje bi bilo ce se ne bi razkril
<yang3> noben mu ni nic doniral
<zdobbie> baaaaah, tezko je gledat tisto operacijo
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ja in ne.. lažje je gledat ko veš da je sedaj tip v redu
<CrazyLemon> je pa scary k kirurg večkrat reče 'that was me'
<zdobbie> ja ni fino videt, kok mu glas vzema, ko mu kirurg sari po mozganih
<CrazyLemon> ma glas ni panike..ko ni mogu dihat je scary
<CrazyLemon> mene bi razp...l in bi ga nekam poslal.. in nato vljudno prosil da nadaljuje :)
<zdobbie> poj bi ti za nalasc prtisku na zivec, dab ne mogu govorit
<yang> idioterna: jst mam dolgo lajtungo, kaksni starsi so to ?
<idioterna> yang: ja grozni
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/policisti-bodo-zaradi-smrti-sedemletne-kolesarke-kazensko-ovadili-vzdrzevalca-cest.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Policisti bodo zaradi smrti sedemletne kolesarke kazensko ovadili vzdrževalca cest
<Pepelka> »Zaradi smrti sedemletne deklice, ki je zapeljala v jamo na neurejeni bankini, bodo policisti kazensko ovadili odgovorno osebo občinskega podjetja Vodovod in kanalizacija (Vo-ka), ki je zadolženo za vzdrževanje cest. Sumijo jo storitve kaznivega dejanja opustitve nadzorstva v javnem prometu.«
<CrazyLemon> VICTORY!
<jabuk1> http://i.imgur.com/lmmBt.gif
<dz0ny> u to bo spet lov na čarovnice
<dz0ny> beacause
<dz0ny> la slovenie
<dz0ny> .aptf xmlversion.h:
<dz0ny> .aptf xmlversion.h
<jabuk1> /usr/include/libxml2/libxml/xmlversion.h > libxml2-dev
<zdobbie> anyway
<zdobbie> na tistem odseku je konkreten spust
<lynxlynxlynx> jst sm se tkole med maturo skor polomu
<lynxlynxlynx> so popravljal tam pri parku kodeljevo, k'je tud po klancu
<lynxlynxlynx> lih da mi je uspel preskočit
<lynxlynxlynx> filmsko
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-11
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<dz0ny> dan
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxjElWL8igo#t=1h11m45s
<Pepelka> Revolution OS Linux Documentary 2001 FULL Movie - YouTube
<Pepelka> »To view my CCNA course for FREE please visit the link below... https://www.udemy.com/ccna2015/?couponCode=freeccna Completely free for all youtubers!«
<idioterna> 2001.
<yang> ja, vsi majo se CRT monitorje
<yang> Tist je tut hecn, ko vozjo na vozickih Masine z CRT monitorji na Linux install feste
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fxjElWL8igo#t=56m40s
<Pepelka> Revolution OS Linux Documentary 2001 FULL Movie - YouTube
<Pepelka> »To view my CCNA course for FREE please visit the link below... https://www.udemy.com/ccna2015/?couponCode=freeccna Completely free for all youtubers!«
<dz0ny> .yt ten fe better
<jabuk1> Laura Caro & Wendolee-Ten Fe https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lz59S-06oxA
<dz0ny> .yt ten fe make me better
<jabuk1> Alex Adair - Make Me Feel Better (Official Music Video) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=626fsEM1Cts
<dz0ny> https://soundcloud.com/tenfemusic/make-me-better
<Pepelka> Make Me Better by TEN FÉ | Free Listening on SoundCloud
<Pepelka> »listen on spotify: https://open.spotify.com/album/6JkzF6DPq9hSyVUay7fp3xproduced by Ewan Pearson & Andy Savours«
<zdobbie> HREMO DELAT
<speed-> hai
<pitastrudl> hi
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/crna_kronika/2015/08/ambasada_gavioli.aspx
<Pepelka> Poleg droge odkrili tudi orožje | Črna kronika - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Včeraj nekaj čez polnoči so policisti pri izolski diskoteki identificirali 27-letnega Logatčana in 27-letno Novogoričanko in pri njima odkrili vrsto različnih drog.«
<CrazyLemon> kdo bi si mislil.. ambasada gavioli pa droge..
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/za-nesreco-v-mislinji-kriv-pesec/371527
<CrazyLemon> idioterna would you like to comment ^
<Pepelka> Za nesrečo v Mislinji kriv pešec :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Prometna varnost na Celjskem se je poslabšala, ugotavljajo tamkajšnji policisti. Razkrili so tudi krivca za usodno julijsko nesrečo, kjer je umrl pešec.«
<CrazyLemon> kako je lahko pešec kriv
<zdobersek> sej je spisano
<zdobersek> mas polno idiotov, k hodijo po temi brez kresnick
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek ampak kako je lahko pešec kriv..če smo mi z big bad smokey cars deadly?
<zdobersek> CrazyLemon: ker ni vozu kolesa
<speed-> sredi ceste
<speed-> meni se zgodilo 1x da mi je po avtocesti sel prek nek idiot
<speed-> jaz ga sploh nisem videl, te drugi ki so v avtu bili so mi rekli
<speed-> pa valda bi bil on kriv ce bi ga povozil ali kaj?
<CrazyLemon> ti si ga povozil!
<CrazyLemon> oziroma si vozil z neprilagojeno hitrostjo
<speed-> po avtocesti v temi pa da nekoga povozis
<speed-> ja ma nemoj :)
<CrazyLemon> thats the law!
<speed-> nema takega zakona
<speed-> nima kaj clovek hodit po cesti konec :)
<CrazyLemon> speed- torej tudi ne smeš ustavit avto na avtocesti? *cough* lom *cough*
<speed-> itak da ne
<speed-> ves kak je
<speed-> lahko ga... enkrat, mogoce dvakrat ce mas sreco :)
<pitastrudl> mislim da je bila že debata tukaj kako se kazensko obravnava to če povoziš koga na avtocesti
<yang3> heh nabojnik za kalasnikov
<yang3> to da pa jih vecina pobegne po nesreci pa zato k nocjo bit krivi
<zdobbie> kvab zej ti rad kle neke rafale spuscu
<CrazyLemon> yang3 iz kje ti črpaš svoje statistične podatke? pls link us
<yang3> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/za-nesreco-v-mislinji-kriv-pesec/371527
<Pepelka> Za nesrečo v Mislinji kriv pešec :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Pepelka> »Prometna varnost na Celjskem se je poslabšala, ugotavljajo tamkajšnji policisti. Razkrili so tudi krivca za usodno julijsko nesrečo, kjer je umrl pešec.«
<yang3> pa se unih 10 prejsnjih linkov tega mesca
<CrazyLemon> yang3 in vsi so zbežali? in vsi v tem mesecu predstavljajo 'večino' ?
<yang3> narobe sem se izrazil, vecina teh ki pobegnejo, ne vecina udelezenih pri vseh nesrecah
<CrazyLemon> uu..danes je meteorski dež!
<zdobersek> bring yer umbrellas then
<CrazyLemon> .imdb the sugar film
<jabuk1> Ne najdem!
<CrazyLemon> waaaaaat
<CrazyLemon> .imdb that sugar film
<jabuk1> That Sugar Film (2014) 90 min Documentary
<jabuk1> Ocena: 7.3/10 (1,003 glasov) MT: 56/100
<jabuk1> Damon Gameau embarks on an experiment to document the effects of a high sugar diet on a healthy body.
<jabuk1> Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi3652300825/
<jabuk1> Povezava: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3892434/
<idioterna> speed-: meni se je zgodilo da je tip v crni obleki na avtocesti mahal sredi noci, ker je bilo eno vozilo zaleteno spredaj
<idioterna> na sreco sem ga zagledal, ko je prekinil snop nasprotnih luci
<idioterna> mislim
<idioterna> luci nasproti vozecih
<pitastrudl> yo
<pitastrudl> kaj zberem pri inštalaciji ubuntuja "device for boot loader instillation" dev/sda?, piše ime diska, ali naj zberem od ubuntuja particijo dev/sda5
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl disk
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. itak je vseeno.. bootal bo tako ali drugače :)
<pitastrudl> pa ne bo pobrisal drugih particij ali kaj?
<pitastrudl> ker mam win particijo tma
<jabuk1> http://danceswithfat.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/victory.jpg
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kje imaš windows particijo?
<CrazyLemon> to je bootloader.. ne ubuntu
<pitastrudl> dev/sda1 in dev/sda2
<CrazyLemon> to sta particiji.. in ne bootloader ne bo prepisal windowsov
<CrazyLemon> mislim.. mogoče bo! sam js za to še nisem slišal :D
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon no root system is defined please correctr this from the partition
<pitastrudl> zbral sm particijo kjer je ubuntu, pa mi to napiše
<pitastrudl> sam ko grem pod gparted je to vbistvu podparticija sda4
<pitastrudl> v tej podparticiji je pa swap pa ubuntu
<pitastrudl> swap particije mi kr ne pusti zbrisat
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl amm.. tudi če izbereš particijo to nič ne pomeni
<CrazyLemon> dokler ne poveš kaj naj na tej particiji bo
<pitastrudl> že anrejeno
<pitastrudl> mi je uspel
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> čudno..ker je res tako zelo zahtevno :>
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. a kdo ve ob kateri uri bo že viden meteorski dež?
<CrazyLemon> https://slo-tech.com/novice/t650283
<Pepelka> Danes in jutri glejte meteorski roj perzeidov @ Slo-Tech
<Pepelka> »Danes pono&#269;i in zlasti v no&#269;i na &#269;etrtek uprite o&#269;i v nebo ter si kaj za&#382;elite, saj bo nebo polno utrinkov. Zemlja prav te dni leti skozi pra&#x161;en rep 26 kilometrov velikega kometa Swift-Tuttle, ki se vle&#269;e ve&#269; kot milijon kilometrov. Pra&#x161;ne delce, ki zaidejo v atmosfero, med izgorevanjem vidimo kot utrinke, ki jih je lahko na vrhuncu tudi do 100 na uro. Swift-Tuttle so odkrili leta 1862 in ima obhodno do
<CrazyLemon> wat.. pepelka celo zna prebrat slo-tech link
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/tehnologija/racunalnistvo/2015/08/templeos.aspx
<Pepelka> TempleOS – operacijski sistem, ki ga je naročil Bog | Računalništvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »Terry A. Davis je porabil deset let življenja za programiranje lastnega krščanskega operacijskega sistema, TempleOS. Zakaj je to naredil? Ker mu je tako domnevno ukazal Bog.«
<CrazyLemon> holy c!
<yang> hehe
<zdobbie> HE HE
<pitastrudl> HE HE HE
<pitastrudl> kak lepš dela ubuntu
<zdobbie> a koristis Unity?
<CrazyLemon> kak?
<zdobbie> kak je, ja
<pitastrudl> da, unity
<pitastrudl> bom kr ostal, dela vredu zaenkrat :D
<pitastrudl> čeprav naj bi biu ful šit
<zdobbie> ^ this guy knows
<pitastrudl> :-D
<zdobbie> .yt this guy fucks
<jabuk1> Silicon Valley - This Guy Fucks https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uMEE7eaaUA
<CrazyLemon> SV!
<zdobbie> iiii
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92aKaMA8Arw
<Pepelka> Life as a Little Person - Review - Comedy Central - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> LOL!
<Pepelka> »Forrest revamps his home and office to simulate what it's like to be a little person. Watch more Review: http://on.cc.com/1J1itWh«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ^
<zdobbie> mehquit
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Want To Make It Easier For You To Install The Latest Nvidia Linux Driver  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/AwRxvg2GPb8/ubuntu-easy-install-latest-nvidia-linux-drivers
<Sky[x]> cer
<Sky[x]> kdo kle?
<Sky[x]> lp
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-12
<napsy> jutro
<dz0ny> dan
<zdobbie> kdo je dal revolucijo na pavzo?
<napsy> it segfaulted
<zdobbie> ce sem v go-ju spisu
<napsy> pa ti je ratal segfaultat, ccc ...
<zdobbie> alas, t'is my doing
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk1> zdobbie: pong
<CrazyLemon> tis hot outside
<zdobersek> .vreme Celje
<zdobersek> .vreme Capodistria
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.7°C @12.08.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 54% severozahodnik 3.6 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:02:42, Kulminacija: 11:11:34, Sončni zahod: 18:20:26
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 17min 44s, Luna je v ščipu
<jabuk1> ARSO: Celje (241.7m): 27.7°C @12.08.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 51% zahodnik 3.3 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 03:54:52, Kulminacija: 11:05:25, Sončni zahod: 18:15:58
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 21min 06s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk1> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 29.5°C @12.08.2015 9:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 60% severozahodnik 3.2 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:03:20, Kulminacija: 11:12:07, Sončni zahod: 18:20:55
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 17min 35s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ^
<zdobbie> .vreme Trieste
<jabuk1> Province of Trieste, Italy: 28.89°C http://us.rd.yahoo.com/dailynews/rss/weather/Trieste__IT/*http://weather.yahoo.com/forecast/ITXX0080_f.html
<zdobbie> ^
<CrazyLemon> trieste sux
<CrazyLemon> METEOROLOŠKI PODATKI iz ekološke postaje Koper
<CrazyLemon> Temperatura zraka na 2 m 12.8.2015 ob 10:00 uri je 31,7°C
<CrazyLemon> ^
<CrazyLemon> 10 uri! 10! ena nula! deset!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtGpNL-7yzQ
<Pepelka> Maybach 62S Failed towed away too heavy - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Crane is not able to raise Maybach and export to the police parking lot - PLEASE SUBSCRIBE MY CHANNEL - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCMWf... - PLEASE LIK...«
<CrazyLemon> the lesson learned..buy big cars and you can park where ever you want :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: a nimate burje?
<dz0ny> pr nas skoz piha
<pitastrudl> dons je fajn vreme
<pitastrudl> ni tok vroče
<pitastrudl> piha ga prijetno
<pitastrudl> fajn za zuni bit
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny danes ne
<CrazyLemon> je Å¡lo hitro kp - izola - kp
<CrazyLemon> v ponedeljek je pa pihala prasica ja..v prsa
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o9pmw2ckQSU
<Pepelka> SPACE - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Chris Boardman and master driving instructor Blaine Walsh explain how to safely overtake cyclists, referring to rule 163 of the Highway Code.«
<CrazyLemon> yang nekaj zate
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobersek> THE FINAL FRONTIER
<CrazyLemon> http://www.zurnal24.si/zupan-popovic-v-akcijo-proti-skuterjem-in-kolesarjem-semedela-promenada-prepoved-akcija-clanek-254840
<Pepelka> Župan Popovič v akcijo proti skuterjem in kolesarjem - zurnal24
<Pepelka> »Koprska občina na čelu z županom Borisom Popovičem ima dovolj prekrškarjev med vozniki mopedov in kolesarjev, ki so semedelsko promenado, namenjeno izključno pešcem, izkoriščali zase. V akciji kršitelje lovil tudi Popovič.«
<CrazyLemon> tam pri krožnem..je podvoz
<CrazyLemon> in so dali ležeče policaje
<CrazyLemon> na začetku in na koncu
<CrazyLemon> pa je namenjeno samo kolesarjem pa mopedistom
<dz0ny> ja sej gerš dol s kolesa pa peš :>
<dz0ny> a te niso tega naučil v OŠ :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ne smeš peš po kolesarski :D
<dz0ny> http://www.uvtp.gov.si/fileadmin/uvtp.gov.si/pageuploads/.pdf/Osnutek_kripto_strategije_RS.pdf
<zdobersek> NIH
<CrazyLemon> secret pdf directory!
<dz0ny> zdobersek: tle je govora o produktih
<dz0ny> ne tehnologiji
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobersek> mja, sej tud lastnih produktov ni treba delat
<zdobersek> k je ze dost izpopolnjenih na trgu
<zdobersek> i.e. no need to backdoor our own
<dz0ny> psst :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Download Torrents And YouTube Videos With FrostWire  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/nouJfMWyJbY/download-torrents-and-youtube-videos.html
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Firefox 40 Improves Video Playback, Scrolling on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/u4G60BGhgXg/firefox-40-features-better-video-playback-linux
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Install Facebook (And Others) Emoticons In Pidgin [Quick Tip]  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/4zq4Hc-vrVI/how-to-install-facebook-and-others.html
<CrazyLemon> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=si.zadrga.dars
<Pepelka> DarsTraffic – Android-Apps auf Google Play
<CrazyLemon> meh..sam avtoceste
<idioterna> s kulesam itak posot prides
<idioterna> ne rabs tega
<CrazyLemon> ampak moram najprej prit do parkirišča
<CrazyLemon> in kar je Å¡e bl pomembno.. domov!
<idioterna> hm?
<idioterna> sej mas bicikl
<idioterna> kaj ti je pa tezko
<CrazyLemon> ja..ampak se ne vozim z biciklom po tej cesti kjer živim :)
<pitastrudl> o najs CrazyLemon
<pitastrudl> končn en dobr app za promet
<pitastrudl> drgač sm si z taskerjem naredu webview za promet.si
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl meh je.. samo za AC
<CrazyLemon> najraje bi si naredu widget ki kaže te števce prometa
<CrazyLemon> za območje kjer si trenutno
<CrazyLemon> sam se mi res ne da :)
<pitastrudl> heh
<yang3> zdele morm se 10 km prekolesart
<CrazyLemon> oh noes
<CrazyLemon> that much?!?
<yang3> jp
<idioterna> slis se k da ne bo zmogu
<dz0ny> http://video.weibo.com/show?fid=1034:f2df4e43a94dc5caa90960ecf2b89c44
<dz0ny> big bada boom
<Pepelka> 秒拍视频
<Pepelka> »#天津爆炸#跟世界末日来了一样«
<idioterna> a toj ta tinian explosion
<idioterna> vsec mi je kko tipu ni jasn shockwave
<idioterna> a misl da na youtube
<idioterna> pardon
<idioterna> na weibo gleda eksplozijo
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny whats happening? :D
<CrazyLemon> http://www.siol.net/novice/svet/2015/08/kitajska_eksplozija.aspx
<dz0ny> idioterna: men je zanimiv k je infra zvok tolk mocan da ga celo navaden mikrofon posname
<Pepelka> Na severu Kitajske odjeknile močne eksplozije (video) | Svet - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V severnem kitajskem mestu Tianjin je pozno zvečer po lokalnem času večkrat močno eksplodiralo. Po do zdaj znanih podatkih je do nesreče prišlo v skladišču goriva, ranjenih naj bi bilo več sto ljudi.«
<dz0ny> https://twitter.com/thelastnext
<Pepelka> William Locke (@thelastnext) | Twitter
<Pepelka> »Die neuesten Tweets von William Locke (@thelastnext). Master of Journalism in HKU from 2014. Reporter & Editor in China Radio International from 2012-2014. I'm practicing to be a video & photography journalist. Hong Kong«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSjif0gcufM
<Pepelka> Caught on camera Massive gas station nuke like explosion Tianjin, China 12 8 2015 - YouTube
<Pepelka> »风行照相机海量火球加油站爆炸天津，中国 12 8 2015«
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: razneslo ladjo z eksplozivno, ravno zraven pomola za pretovarjanje goriva in kemikalij
<CrazyLemon> it was quite a kaboom
<zdobbie> sup lads
<zdobbie> https://i.imgur.com/Ttqfj9C.png THEY'RE ILLUSIONS
<CrazyLemon> a se je že začel meteorski dež?
<idioterna> vceraj, ja
<CrazyLemon> mislim..danes
<CrazyLemon> zunaj
<idioterna> sej je skos
<CrazyLemon> kako skos..js nič nisem vidu
<idioterna> zdej letimo skoz ta del vesolja
<CrazyLemon> no potem moram otroka vn peljat da prečekirata.. težita že dva dni :D
<idioterna> a tvoja otroka
<CrazyLemon> dont be silly
 * CrazyLemon is aka stranger danger
<CrazyLemon> ne vem čigava sta.. niti me ne zanima!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> se mi je zdel da je sasa pozabla kej povedat ja
<idioterna> nezasciten sajbr.
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon> sej kmalu bom začel hodit po šolah
<CrazyLemon> in govoril bom o nevarnostnih nezaščitenega sajbra
<CrazyLemon> nevarnostih*
<idioterna> js grem 1. septembra v solo
<idioterna> pokazat kaj sm naredu
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a nista že v šoli?
<idioterna> ne
<CrazyLemon> hm.. velika sta pol za svoja leta
<idioterna> tamau je sele 5
<zdobersek> masta po fotru
<CrazyLemon> idioterna a Å¡ola je tudi waldorfska?
<zdobbie> SOLA ZIVLJENJA
<dz0ny> huh 1000s injured, 400 missing, 80 confirmed dead http://qz.com/478289/video-a-massive-explosion-rocks-the-chinese-city-of-tianjin/
<Pepelka> Video: A massive explosion rocks the Chinese city of Tianjin - Quartz
<Pepelka> »The shock wave from the explosion was felt many kilometers away.«
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny pretty low count
<CrazyLemon> sj si vidu kako je počilo
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: me je kr mal strah
<CrazyLemon> idioterna česa?
<CrazyLemon> nič ni videt zunaj je bela cesta
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: valdorfske sole
<CrazyLemon> idioterna pa sej sta bila v waldorfskem vrtcu.. ni nič drugače :D
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> fucking hippies :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj kruh znata narest!
<idioterna> to pa
<CrazyLemon> bl slab je tole dež
<zdobbie> ?
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> dissapointquit
<yang> sem prekolesaru, bicikl je treba nastelat
<CrazyLemon> [19:33:28] * yang3 has quit (Quit: Page closed) [22:47:49] <+yang>: sem prekolesaru, bicikl je treba nastelat
<CrazyLemon> 3h14m za 10km
<CrazyLemon> world record?
<yang> ja skor, ce ne bi se neki delal vmes
<pitastrudl> tine a hreva u hrapo
<yang> heh
<CrazyLemon> https://www.bing.com/search?q=zastonjska+namestitev+windows+10&FORM=AWRE
<Pepelka> zastonjska namestitev windows 10 - Bing
<CrazyLemon> dejte preverit prvi link :D
<CrazyLemon> ln
<lynxlynxlynx> pitastrudl: vau, kje s'pa to slišu? :D
<lynxlynxlynx> dž hre dž
<pitastrudl> ne k hre dž
<pitastrudl> unc unc unc
<pitastrudl> .apt keepass2 mono-complete
<pitastrudl> .apt keepass2
<jabuk1> keepass2-doc {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk1> keepass2 {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<pitastrudl> kako da preverm katero verizjo keepassa je v aptu
<pitastrudl> apt-cache show i guess
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-13
<zdobbie> GUTEN MORGEN BND
<zdobbie> MOVE BITCH GET OUT THE WAY https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr-xBtVU4lg
<Pepelka> 2m Wedge-Tailed Eagle takes down Drone. Watch it Punch it out of the sky - Australia (Eagle is Fine) - YouTube
<Pepelka> »To use this video in a commercial player or in broadcasts, please email licensing@storyful.com As seen on The herald sun, abc america **Eagle was fine - she ...«
<napsy> jutro
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<napsy> jap jap
<dz0ny> .aptf ffi.h
<jabuk1> /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/ffi.h > lib64ffi-dev [not amd64],
<jabuk1> 	
<jabuk1> 	
<jabuk1> 	libffi-dev [not i386]
<jabuk1> /usr/include/i386-linux-gnu/ffi.h > lib32ffi-dev [not i386],
<jabuk1> 	
<jabuk1> 	
<jabuk1> 	libffi-dev [not amd64]
<jabuk1> /usr/include/ecl/ffi.h > ecl
<zdobersek> did you mean: ffs.h
<idioterna> https://www.strava.com/activities/367873509
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Doma-H-Domov near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<zdobersek> nekipaje
<idioterna> za silo bo
<CrazyLemon> bog ne daj da bi tale javor zaprli za promet.. idioterna ne bi več vedel kam se vozit :D
<idioterna> sej ne grem z avtom
<CrazyLemon> aja..kolo ni del prometa prav imaš
<CrazyLemon> bog ne daj da bi tale javor zaprli/poravnali s tlemi.. idioterna ne bi več vedel kam se vozit :D*
<idioterna> http://coschedule.s3.amazonaws.com/2143/e2/8e46d0f14511e4965845687230f7c1/cycling-meme-traffic-laws.jpg
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič sem naredu tipičen jure 'move'
<CrazyLemon> oz včeraj
<CrazyLemon> tovornjak je bil v majhnem krožnem in se ustavil ob izhodu..avto je bil za njim - vmes pa cca. 1m prehod
<CrazyLemon> tovornjak je videl da nima prostora v ulici kjer je zavil in je dal v rikverc
<CrazyLemon> js pa vmes!
<CrazyLemon> kot strela!
<idioterna> ja kva pa cs
<idioterna> tam gres k je frej
<idioterna> sej drugje ne mors
<idioterna> sam pazt mors da gledas tut kaj se izza tovornaka dogaja
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sej js sm bil za tovornjakom
<CrazyLemon> ampak ja..vem kaj želiš povedat
<CrazyLemon> sej pol sm pomislu da mogoče ni bilo najbl pametno it tako hitro mimo :)
<zdobersek> ampak ziher je zgledal kul!
<zdobersek> zarad takih momentov se pa hodi na kolo.
<idioterna> hm jsm dons tut kr sibal
<zdobbie> I always ride so fast
<zdobbie> got nothing in my path
<zdobbie> that's why people gaa-aa-aasp
<zdobbie> mmm-hmm
<zdobbie> that's why people gaa-aa-aasp
<zdobbie> mmm-hmm
<slax0r> jutro
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie very cool!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRLYL306Ly0
<Pepelka> Turbine - How To Use - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Learn how get the most out of your Turbine sports breathing device with this instructional video. Learn more at http://www.theturbine.com/«
<CrazyLemon> kdo ima majhen nos da kupimo skupaj tale turbine?
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> mnja
<idioterna> js mam kr krompir
<CrazyLemon> js tudi..včeraj sem kupil 5kg
<CrazyLemon> ker je zmanjkalo domačega :/
<idioterna> aja ne na sred ksihta mislm
<CrazyLemon> aja ne..js mam zato avto pa prtljažnik da spravim krompir not :p
<zdobbie> me ivl http://i.imgur.com/5fbE4vw.jpg
<CrazyLemon> old
<yang> CrazyLemon: to mors dat v prkolco za bicikl
<CrazyLemon> yang kam pa naj dam psa?!?
<yang> zadaj
<yang> za krompir
<yang> da bo pazil
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://img3.cache.netease.com/photo/0001/2015-08-13/B0TJT9L100AP0001.jpg
<dz0ny> in za ostale kolesarje
<dz0ny> carmgeddon :>
<zdobersek> JUSTICE
<dz0ny> http://news.163.com/special/tianjinbaozhapic/
<Pepelka> ������������ը-��������
<zdobersek> Pepelka: say what
<zdobersek> so many questions
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm vidu ja
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tole pa je nenavadna slika http://img.rtvslo.si/_up/upload/2015/08/13/65236293_k1.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ker so eni dejansko ostali celi :D
<idioterna> vids yang, kaj ostane za vami
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Power Management Tool `TLP` 0.8 Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/M0MVN0b30Q0/power-management-tool-tlp-08-released.html
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: New Official Proprietary GPU Drivers Ubuntu PPA Released  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/E5vC-pUvMLE/new-official-proprietary-gpu-drivers.html
<idioterna> tale je tut za yanga
<idioterna> https://imgur.com/a/pI8Nm?gallery
<Pepelka> 'Rat Pack'- Stuart McMillen - Album on Imgur
<Pepelka> »You'll never see drug addiction in the same way after reading this comic.«
<yang3> http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot-vs-restricted-boot/statement/
<Pepelka> Stand up for your freedom to install free software — Free Software Foundation — working together for free software
<zdobbie> dz0ny: kko v Goju assignas ascii char v byte
<zdobbie> b[0] = 'A' ne sfolga
<zdobbie> b[0] = 65 ni problema
<dz0ny> []byte("a")
<zdobbie> to je string
<dz0ny> slice it
<zdobbie> mislim, assignu bi rad v obstojeci slice
<zdobbie> http://pastebin.com/97V0pixU
<Pepelka> func (r MyReader) Read(b []byte) (int, error) { i := 0 for ; i < len(b); i++ - Pastebin.com
<dz0ny> http://golang.org/pkg/strconv/#Atoi
<Pepelka> strconv - The Go Programming Language
<dz0ny> b[0] = strconv.Atoi("A")
<zdobbie> nope
<zdobbie> https://tour.golang.org/methods/11 drgac
<Pepelka> A Tour of Go
<zdobbie> b[i] = 'A'
<zdobbie> zej dela
<dz0ny> lol
<zdobbie> prej ni ...
<dz0ny> ja "" != ''
<dz0ny> '' je byte
<speed-> jezes kaj je te to
<zdobbie> dz0ny: vem, ti si sel "" castat in konvertat
<zdobbie> speed-: my thoughts exactly
<dz0ny> http://play.golang.org/p/E5cjxjpbX6
<Pepelka> The Go Playground
<zdobbie> go range yourself
<dz0ny> :>
<speed-> za kaj se to sploh nuca tale go
<speed-> bleh koda je gnila v 3pm :)
<zdobbie> OH SNAP
<dz0ny> https://github.com/minimaxir/big-list-of-naughty-strings
<Pepelka> minimaxir/big-list-of-naughty-strings · GitHub
<Pepelka> »big-list-of-naughty-strings - The Big List of Naughty Strings is a list of strings which have a high probability of causing issues when used as user-input data.«
<dz0ny> https://groups.google.com/forum/m/#!topic/golang-nuts/FIRSDBehb3g
<Pepelka> Google Groups
<Pepelka> »Mit Google Groups können Sie Online-Foren und E-Mail-basierte Gruppen erstellen, sich daran beteiligen und interessante Diskussionen mit anderen Mitgliedern führen.«
<dz0ny> Experiences using Go as a Teaching Language with Young Programmers
<dz0ny> :)
<Pepelka>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Hamachi Linux GUI `Haguichi` 1.3.0 Released With New UI  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/54zSFMBPYAI/hamachi-linux-gui-haguichi-130-released.html
<dz0ny> speed-: thats why you should use go https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZh8uCInEfw
<Pepelka> Audrey Lim - How a complete beginner learned Go as her first backend language in 5 weeks - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Go can be seen as a language that is too difficult for beginner programmers. The resources and documentation for the language seem too technically advanced f...«
<CrazyLemon> [i]b ? what in the world
<zdobersek> [i] what?
<CrazyLemon> zdobersek exactly.. your code makes no sense
<CrazyLemon> :P
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. čez 30min samsung galaxy event
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: pointer arithmetics
<zdobbie> sicer v go-ju tega ni, but alas!
<dz0ny> khm var c = &a * &b
<zdobbie> umm no
<zdobbie> b[5] = b + 5 = [5]b
<zdobbie> invalid operation: &b + &x (operator + not defined on pointer)
<zdobbie> :'/
<zdobbie> but how can I shoot meself in the foot
<CrazyLemon> by taking a shooting device, pointing at your feet then just cock it and pull it
<dz0ny> .yt omc how bizarre
<jabuk1> OMC - How Bizarre https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2cMG33mWVY
<yang3> https://lessigforpresident.com/
<Pepelka> Lessig 2016 | Referendum For Citizen Equality
<Pepelka> »We need a government that works — one not corrupted by the influence of money, one capable of representing us. We don’t have that government now because the system is rigged. Here is my plan to fix it«
<idioterna> a to je lawrence lessig?
<zdobersek> AYE AYE
<idioterna> hm
<idioterna> sam dvomm da bojo americani stekal kaj hoce povedat
<idioterna> k long words uporabla al kva
<zdobbie> Sanders - Lessig 2016
<Sky[x]> lp
<zdobbie> .yt bella ciao
<jabuk1> Bella Ciao - ORIGINALE https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4CI3lhyNKfo
<yang> idioterna: kul kandidat je, sam realno gledano nima sans prot republikancem al pa demokratom
<yang> dejansko uni dobijo 97% glasov
<zdobersek> inb4 Trump goes independent
<idioterna> lessig je kompliciran kandidat
<Sky[x]> kdo ze delal s soap ki podpira push? :>
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6FdTDkv9h7I
<Pepelka> Vive wireless controller juggling in Job Simulator - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Alex Schwartz of Owlchemy Labs juggles in Job Simulator using the HTC Vive and wireless controllers. For more information about Job Simulator, visit http://j...«
<Sky[x]> vau update sem dobil na adroid 10MB :>
<pitastrudl> Sky[x] bolš k nč ane
<upd> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CKedCicWsAAQ8-e.jpg:large
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-14
<siska> burn
<pitastrudl> baby
<upd> wat
<jabuk1> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<zdobbie> kdo tu pravi da jst plezat ne znam?!
<zdobbie> kek https://twitter.com/GammaCounter/status/631976272109903873
<Pepelka> Alan auf Twitter: "Evidence of potato-eating cavemen may be Paleo's epic existential crisis. http://t.co/lwPQqrhf3z via @Adampasick"
<napsy> jutro
<dz0ny> idioterna later dep manager pa je tole https://github.com/idioterna/breda/blob/master/breda.yaml
<Pepelka> breda/breda.yaml at master · idioterna/breda · GitHub
<Pepelka> »i took a branch off breda and planted it and now it has come to this«
<idioterna> dz0ny: google appengine ma to
<napsy> http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/florida/whistle.html
<Pepelka> FLO RIDA LYRICS - Whistle
<Pepelka> »Lyrics to "Whistle" song by FLO RIDA: Can you blow my whistle baby, whistle baby Let me know Girl I'm gonna show you how to do it And we s...«
<napsy> tha fsck
<napsy> jutroCan you blow my whistle baby, whistle baby
<idioterna> i aint blowing any whistles
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CMWLASUUkAALeAf.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ISS
<napsy> wot iz dat?
<CrazyLemon> kdaj bo ISS najbolj viden
<napsy> aja
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: cist v cool uncle mode :>
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ja..in čist happy da danes gresta domov :D
<CrazyLemon> če grem kam vn za 10min tamali vedno pravi.. ma ne vem kako je to padlo dol..js sm samo 'bla bla' :D
<yang> napsy: najboljsa Florida je od benda September
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v89lMRnV_-8     holy las vegas lights
<Pepelka> LIVALL: the FIRST SMART cycling helmet that provide you safety and joy - YouTube
<Pepelka> »http://igg.me/at/LIVALL LIVALL on Indiegogo Now Best product. Best price Cycling is fun, extremely fun! When cycling...A helmet that can take phone calls? A ...«
<napsy> m'kay
<napsy> kr kul
<CrazyLemon> http://securityaffairs.co/wordpress/39325/security/openssh-7-0-fixes-four-flaws-and-other-issues.html
<Pepelka> OpenSSH 7.0 Fixes Four Flaws and other issuesSecurity Affairs
<Pepelka> »Share it please ...«
<msev> breda lol
<pitastrudl> lol
<pitastrudl> .apt openssh-server
<jabuk1> openssh-server-udeb {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<jabuk1> openssh-server {precise (12.04LTS), trusty (14.04LTS), utopic, vivid, wily}
<pitastrudl> .apt-show-versions openssh-server
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<msev> kko ugotovim kok je npr. install-size zoneminder-ja, predn ga inštaliram?
<CrazyLemon> msev apt-cache show zoneminder
<CrazyLemon> mogoče tam kaj piše
<msev> a tko iz kšne spletne strani pa ni mogoče :)
<msev> recimo tuki https://launchpad.net/~iconnor/+archive/ubuntu/zoneminder
<Pepelka> ZoneMinder : Isaac Connor
<CrazyLemon> msev !g ubuntu package zoneminder
<Pepelka> Ubuntu – Package Search Results -- zoneminder http://packages.ubuntu.com/zoneminder
<CrazyLemon> čisto spodaj imaš package size
<CrazyLemon> in pa installed size
<pitastrudl> predlogi za kak poceni vps okoli 2-3€ ?
<yang> online.net
<yang> http://www.online.net/en/dedicated-server/dedibox-scg2
<Pepelka> Dedibox® SC gen2 - Online.net
<Pepelka> »A real Dell dedicated server The best quality/price ratio ! Support + 200Mbit/s unmetered bandwidth«
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl nano vps :D
<CrazyLemon> a ne..nanovz je :D
<CrazyLemon> imaš pa tudi megavz
<pitastrudl> vidim ja
<pitastrudl> gledam trenutno tudi runabove pa ovh
 * CrazyLemon uporablja megavz
<pitastrudl> in kak je?
<pitastrudl> support? uptime?
<CrazyLemon> supporta nimaš..hence the price :)
<pitastrudl> as in support, če je kaj narobe z servicom oz network
<pitastrudl> itd
<CrazyLemon> sicer odpreš lahko ticket.. če je res nekaj narobe s samim containerjem ampak če bi rad rihtal servise na vps potem pa boš plačal :)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl kakorkdaj :)
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<CrazyLemon> na moji lokaciji v nemčiji
<CrazyLemon> se zna zgodit kak ddos napad
<pitastrudl> damn
<CrazyLemon> kar pomeni da ni mogoče dostopati do strežnika cca 12h
<CrazyLemon> ampak se tudi zgodi da je recimo en mesec online brez težav :)
<CrazyLemon> js če bi spet izbiral bi izbral ali .se ali .fr strežnik
<CrazyLemon> https://www.evobilling.com/announcements.php
<Pepelka> Announcements - EvoBurst Solutions
<CrazyLemon> tukaj lahko preveriš kaj se je dogajalo
<CrazyLemon> in kako pogosto
<pitastrudl> mhm
<yang> pitastrudl: online.net ima premium BW in 24/7 support
<yang> das malenkost vec, pa imas dedicated server in se ne ubadas s problemi majhnih provajderjev
<CrazyLemon> "malenkost".. 11x več :D
<yang> CrazyLemon: a nis odprl linka ?
<CrazyLemon> yang sem.. zato pa pravim da je 11x več
<yang> 6 eur je 11x vec ?
<CrazyLemon> yang pri megavz je to cena na leto
<pitastrudl> hm
<yang> za 50 centov na mesec ne more biti nek presezek v storitvi
<yang> pitastrudl: na Megavz je 5 GB diska, na online pa 500GB
<pitastrudl> pač gledam za vps da gor hostam quassel instanco pa znc
<pitastrudl> sam plac me skrbi malo
<yang> pa IPv4 NAT je na MegaVZ, tega bi se jaz izognil kt hudic kriza
<yang> najverjetneje MegaVZ laufa nekdo kar od doma
<CrazyLemon> yang nea bluzi
<pitastrudl> haha
<CrazyLemon> v data centrih je vsa infrastruktura
<CrazyLemon> https://www.petabyet.com/search/MegaVZ/?limit=100
<Pepelka> PetaByet.com - Search
<CrazyLemon> df -h
<CrazyLemon> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ^
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> kje so cifre :D
<CrazyLemon> /dev/simfs      7,0G  596M  6,5G   9% /
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ^
<CrazyLemon> tukaj js laufam znc
<CrazyLemon> quassel pa ti tudi ne zasede ne vem koliko placa :)
<CrazyLemon>  free -m
<CrazyLemon>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<CrazyLemon> Mem:          1024         20       1003          2          0         15
<CrazyLemon> -/+ buffers/cache:          4       1019
<CrazyLemon> Swap:         1024          0       1023
<yang> To je verjetn edini hosting provajder k uporablja se IPv4 NAT
<CrazyLemon> in kot vidiš skoraj nič rama ne porabiš
<pitastrudl> kva mam js to pol nek memory leak al kaj haha
<yang> pitastrudl: a ti ves kaj pomeni IPv4 NAT ?
<pitastrudl> na aws ec2 mi je uporablem ran tko okol 800mb
<pitastrudl> yang nažalost ne
<pitastrudl> lahk pa pogledam
<pitastrudl> :P
<CrazyLemon> yang povej nam kaj pomeni
<yang> pitastrudl: to pomeni, da ce bos imel kaksno spletno stran ali pa karkoli na javnem delu interneta, bos moral uporabljati nestandardne porte (torej precej neuporabno)
<pitastrudl> aha
<yang> bnc pa bo dobil enak naslov kot preostalih 500 uporabnikov
<CrazyLemon> yang to ne bo držalo.. ker obstaja proxy skript in lahko uporabiš normalno domeno za dostop do svojega dela vps :)
<CrazyLemon> če želiš met domeno seveda
<CrazyLemon> yang bnc ne bo dobil enak naslov ker vsak dobi svoj ipv6 /64
<yang> CrazyLemon: govorim o IPv4 NATu
<yang> ne mesaj jabolk in hrusk
<CrazyLemon> yang kje sem mešal jabolka in hruške
<slax0r> DO ftw
<CrazyLemon> slax0r za znc? overkill :)
<slax0r> laufas irssi :P
<CrazyLemon> slax0r še vedno overkill :D mislim.. čemu bi zapravljal toliko denarja.. to je kot da bi šel na tuš hosting da bi laufal irc proxy :D
<yang> pitastrudl: ce bos dostopal na IRC preko IPv4 potem bos imel enak naslov kot XXX uporabnikov (in je moznost tudi da bo obstajal ban), ce pa bos dostopal preko IPv6 (in bo IRC omrezje to omogocalo) pa bos imel svoj naslov, freenode omogoca IPv6
<pitastrudl> rip
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: pa das kako stran se gor itd
<yang> kaj pa irccloud.com tisto je brezplacno verjetno
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sej pravim.. če boš samo znc laufal potem je overkill.. za drugo pa se sam odločiš kako pomembna ti je dosegljivost etc :)
<CrazyLemon> bw and so on
<slax0r> meh, js mam na DO 10$ masinco
<slax0r> laufam irssi pa par spletnih
<slax0r> se mi ne zdi overkill
<slax0r> ker sem pripravljen na vecjo porabo, in ko enkrat pride do tega mi ni treba vsega sranja selit itd.
<pitastrudl> kaj se da v top-u sortat mem usage po vrstnem redu
<CrazyLemon> slax0r no sej..to je druga stvar :)
<slax0r> pitastrudl: htop daj gor
<slax0r> btw, ma mogoce kdo podoben problem
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/0h5Zyto.png
<speed-> kaki problem mas? :)
<pitastrudl> quassel porablja neki memorija sam nevem
<pitastrudl> nevem kak mam lahk 800mb zasedenga lol
<slax0r> na jesse mam chromium, vedno ga normalno ugasnem, ko pa rebootam pa ponovno odprem chromium mi pravi da ni bil pravilno koncan in hoce odpret stare tabe o.O
<slax0r> speed-: oo
<slax0r> kaj pa ti okrog govoris da me ne poznas? :D
<speed-> a?
<speed-> komu kaj?
<slax0r> sodelavec mi je zadnjic rekel da je govoril z tabo pa me nisi hotel poznat :P
<speed-> keri sodelavec?
<slax0r> saso sabotin
<speed-> eh
<speed-> tudi ne poznam
<slax0r> hehe :D
<speed-> to je z drugim se meno
<speed-> moj soimenjak
<speed-> :D
<speed-> pa malo na zmesnjavo postarov tudi moj sosed :)
<slax0r> je rekel da se je z tabo, pa da v avstriji delas :P
<speed-> nej
<speed-> moj sosed je
<slax0r> aja :D
<speed-> to je bila dobra finta
<speed-> kda sva na faxi skup sedela
<speed-> pa pride asistent pa od njega vzeme dokumente pa od mene
<speed-> pa mindfuck
<speed-> :)
<speed-> na izipiti :)
<slax0r> hehe :D
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/tNsp5ZS.png
<pitastrudl> kaj lahk pogledam kok quassel dejasnko žre spomina
<CrazyLemon> !g ps_mem
<Pepelka> pixelb/ps_mem · GitHub https://github.com/pixelb/ps_mem/
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ^
<dz0ny> pmap -x `pidof gnome-session` | grep total | awk '{print $3}' | awk '{s+=$1}END{print s}' | awk '{print $1"00"}' | numfmt --to=iec --from=iec --suffix=B
<dz0ny> pmap -x `pidof quassel` | grep total | awk '{print $3}' | awk '{s+=$1}END{print s}' | awk '{print $1"00"}' | numfmt --to=iec --from=iec --suffix=B
<pitastrudl> wat^
<pitastrudl> ty CrazyLemon , works
<dz0ny> tole vse threade sešteje
<pitastrudl> arguments missing mi napiše
<dz0ny> bash
<dz0ny> toe je isto kot un py
<dz0ny> just oneliner :>
<CrazyLemon> 888.5 MiB +  89.3 MiB = 977.8 MiB	chrome (16)
<CrazyLemon> vs
<CrazyLemon> 1,3GB
<pitastrudl> sam da ne dela
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny ^
<pitastrudl> :(
<pitastrudl> pmap: argument missing
<CrazyLemon> Σ	943408k
<CrazyLemon> tole pa pravi chrome
<CrazyLemon> torje dz0ny ..keep your oneliner :P
<dz0ny> ja k tud kernel cache pokaze :>
<dz0ny> mene vse zanima
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ta skripta pokaže 200mb
<pitastrudl> ostalih 600mb pa ne
<dz0ny> lol
<pitastrudl> lol
<dz0ny> dej si weechat namest
<slax0r> oh god no
<dz0ny> pa boš bl happy
<CrazyLemon> dej uporabljal normalen client..kot je xchat
<CrazyLemon> oziroma hexchat
<CrazyLemon> pa je :D
<slax0r> zakaj rabis nek fuckface app za irc ce pa mas irssi? :)
<pitastrudl> wat
<jabuk1> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<dz0ny> it's the same as weechat ^^
<dz0ny> weechat + glowingbear
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl zakaj sploh rabiš irc?!? just quit man..just quit
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> yeah man
<pitastrudl> ill just cut my cat cable
<pitastrudl> rip interwebs
<speed-> mirc od 1995 !
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> BitchX
<CrazyLemon> BitchPls
<dz0ny> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e malo pa bo! Å¡e malo!
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk1> Popoldne bo sončno in vroče,  le izjemoma lahko nastane kakšna nevihta.
<jabuk1> Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 30 do 36 stopinj.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo delno jasno s spremenljivo oblačnostjo. Popoldne in proti večeru bodo nastale krajevne plohe in nevihte. Ponekod bo pihal jugozahodni veter.
<jabuk1> Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 14 do 19, ob morju okoli 22, najvišje dnevne od 27 do 32, na vzhodu do 34  stopinj C.
<jabuk1> OPOZORILO
<jabuk1> V petek bo toplotna obremenitev še vedno velika. V soboto bo vročina od zahoda popuščala, velika toplotna obremenitev bo le še v vzhodni Sloveniji.
<pitastrudl> ok
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk1> V nedeljo in ponedeljek bo spremenljivo do pretežno oblačno. Pojavljale se bodo krajevne plohe in nevihte. Vročina bo še naprej popuščala.
<CrazyLemon> ^
<zdobbie> well well well https://www.reddit.com/r/GlobalOffensive/comments/3gvwbx/a_letter_to_efrag_from_slovenians/cu20odv
<Pepelka> justskills1 comments on A letter to E-Frag from Slovenians
<Pepelka> »slovenia team is garbage -all +cah +victimsadder +aljek +wortex +boyka«
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: revolution is your solution?
<pitastrudl> wat
<jabuk1> http://a.kym-cdn.com/assets/blank-b3f96f160b75b1b49b426754ba188fe8.gif
<pitastrudl> kek
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> zdobbie igraš csgo? :D
<zdobbie> gledam
<zdobbie> nimam cajta
<pitastrudl> ok
<zdobbie> pa ne bi se mi dal pol za reprezentanco dulit igre /s
<zdobbie> mislim, nimam cajta igrat
<pitastrudl> js mam mal preveč tega preigranga
<zdobbie> si v igri tud pitastrudl ? al mas ksn drugacen nick? si kandidat za reprezentanco?
<pitastrudl> mam tak nick ja
<pitastrudl> lahko bi bil če bi igral bolj redno, imel več časa, pa malo boljši računalnik :D
<pitastrudl> pač te k so igral za reprezentanco smo jih zmagali enkrat na LANu, so pa nas tudi oni zmagali ko smo prvič šli na lan z ekipo
<pitastrudl> oni majo izgovor da niso dovolj igral skupaj, pa take
<pitastrudl> vglavnem dost sumljivo je da so zgubil
<pitastrudl> ker niso spet tako slabi
<pitastrudl> problem je tudi da izbire reprezentance je bolj težka ker ta ko ima vse te veze za tekmovanja je malce zbirčen
<zdobbie> sej sem prebral thread
<pitastrudl> mhm
<zdobbie> prjatle noter vlece
<pitastrudl> sej to
<pitastrudl> pa nič rezultatov
<pitastrudl> servay pa saavey sta ful dobra, n1nnx pa ni neki
<zdobbie> sej so povozl Malto!
<zdobbie> :>
<pitastrudl> a so zmagal?
<pitastrudl> lol
<zdobbie> 2 : 0
<pitastrudl> aha
<pitastrudl> ja dobr pol
<dz0ny> rofl http://ex-yu.theoverpowered.si/
<Pepelka> TheOverpowered
<zdobbie> dz0ny: as zraven?
<zdobbie> pitastrudl: kdaj je gamingparadise?
<pitastrudl> nevem, baje je to Å¡lo v kurac
<pitastrudl> al neki
<zdobbie> qualifierje so se sfural
<zdobbie> sam jim je stroma zmanjkal prvi dan :>
<pitastrudl> mja
<pitastrudl> vsi te slovenski lan so po češk narejeni
<pitastrudl> vedno problemi
<dz0ny> zdobbie: ne
<zdobbie> .gif shame
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/rAaVNaQysigo0/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> .gif shame got
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/bg4QBeU8y9ljW/giphy.gif
<dz0ny> drink vodka win dotka
<jabuk1> http://cf.chucklesnetwork.agj.co/items/5/5/9/6/0/one-does-not-simply-declare-victory-but-i-just-did.jpg
<dz0ny> me with rusky
<zdobbie> RUSH MID
<zdobbie> NOOBZ
<zdobbie> shhiiii-
<zdobbie> nje https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CMXNBtbW8AAG5r5.jpg
<zdobbie> oz.
<zdobbie> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CMXNBtbW8AAG5r5.jpg nje
<pitastrudl> hh
<msev> thanks limona mjhn je ta zoneminder .)
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/pred-gardalandom-za-las-usli-tragediji-na-parkiriscu-zagorel-avtomobil-z-rocnimi-bombami.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - Pred Gardalandom za las ušli tragediji, na parkirišču gorel avtomobil, v njem ducat ročnih bomb
<Pepelka> »Na parkirišču pred Gardalandom je zagorel avtomobil, v katerem so ob posredovanju odkrili ducat ročnih granat in naboje. Le sreča je bila, da bombe niso eksplodirale, policija pa je ugotovila, da je lastnik avtomobila nevarne kose orožja našel med družinskim počitnikovanjem v Dolomitih.«
<pitastrudl> oh damn
<yang2> a so kaksni usenet provajderji brezplacni (poleg google?)
<yang2> iscem neko arhivsko zadevo
<Pepelka>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu NVIDIA Graphics Drivers PPA Is Ready For Action  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/5gkjMaSdfAo/ubuntu-nvidia-graphics-drivers-ppa-is-ready-for-action
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<yang2> v lj je padalo 5 minut
<pitastrudl> nice
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon:  as se ti vozu skoz Markovec
<pitastrudl> glih ko se odpravlam v lj je nesreča pr vrhniki
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope!
<CrazyLemon> lepše mi je cruzeat zravn obale
<CrazyLemon> kot pa it čez predor
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie why u ask
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl pojdi vn pri logatcu pa je
<pitastrudl> aha ok
<pitastrudl> ty
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl promet.si is your friend :)
<pitastrudl> sej mam crazylemonproment.si
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> hec hec
<pitastrudl> :P
<CrazyLemon> FREEDOM!
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl https://github.com/erming/shout
<Pepelka> erming/shout · GitHub
<Pepelka> »shout - Shout — The self-hosted web IRC client«
<dz0ny> lol for rly
<dz0ny> mi mu predlagamo neki kar dela
<dz0ny> ti pa ta en fancy web app
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ne dela tale fancy web app? :D
<CrazyLemon> js mu samo ponujam nekaj kar zgleda kr ok :D
<CrazyLemon> pa ker tole ostane tudi na ircu ko zapreš browser!
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: comme ca http://www.24ur.com/novice/crna-kronika/kolesar-zapeljal-v-predor-in-padel-na-cestisce.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Kolesar zapeljal v predor Markovec in padel na cestišče
<Pepelka> »Kolesar se je zapeljal kar v predor Markovec, nato pa v njem padel. Imel je neverjetno srečo, da ni končal pod kolesi avtomobilov.«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ach so
<CrazyLemon> ja.. cestišče je totalno fcked up tam
<yang> krejziji na obali
<yang> to je zdej popularno ratalo s kolesom na avtocesto
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: a za kolesarje?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie jp.. kot da bi bili vrezani kanalčki
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ampak tam tko ni dovoljeno kolesarjem
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie so? to ne pomeni da mora cesta suxat
<CrazyLemon> in fyi.. izolski maraton je potekal po hitri cesti.. toliko o tem kaj je in ni dovoljeno :D
<CrazyLemon> space station flyover in 4-5 minutes!!
<CrazyLemon> hremo gledat!
<yang> it's all fake
<CrazyLemon> čez cca 5min bo nad nami
<idioterna> sej skos nad nami leta
<idioterna> ni je lih tezko vidt
<CrazyLemon> ja.. but i've missed it
<CrazyLemon> i guess
<CrazyLemon> sj men se zdi da sva jo z necakom vceraj vidla
<CrazyLemon> razn ce ni bilo letalo..sam je precej pocasi letelo za letalo
<CrazyLemon> hitro*
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon ne hvala, bom kr na quasse lostal
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl your loss..literally :D
<pitastrudl> nah
<pitastrudl> Å¡e vedno se lahk tipkamo na ircu, tko da izgube ni
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl you just lost against life! life 1  pitastrudl 0!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<pitastrudl> nuuuuuu
<pitastrudl> (╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: and what weechat does?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny cries alot?
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FdHq3WfJgs
<Pepelka> DEF CON 23 - Chris Rock - I Will Kill You - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Have you ever wanted to kill someone? Do you want to get rid of your partner, your boss or your arch nemesis? Perhaps you want to enjoy your life insurance p...«
<upd> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DHojqGtK7ug&feature=share wtf
<Pepelka> Accidente grave de cilclistas (Matt Brammeier) en tour de Utah 2015 HD - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Grave accidente con 3 ciclistas afectados en el tour de Utah. Uno de los ciclistas, Matt Brammeier, sufre un golpe grave contra un vehículo. Los otros dos ci...«
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-15
<zdobbie> good day sires!
<CrazyLemon> Oblasti so do zdaj potrdile le, da so bili v skladišču kalcijev karbid, kalijev nitrat in natrijev nitrit. A obstajajo tudi poročila, da je bilo skladišču tudi okoli 700 ton natrijevega cianida, pa tudi amonijev nitrat.
<CrazyLemon> karbid + water = kaboom
<zdobbie> karter*
<zdobbie> ocitno so pozabl v sod dat
<CrazyLemon> sej je bilo v velikem sodu.. imenovanem skladišče :D
<slax0r> karbid + water = gas under high pressure in a closed environment + spark = kaboom :P
<CrazyLemon> unrelated details!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<slax0r> related! stfu!
<CrazyLemon> I will stfu! but not because you said so but because i'm hungry!
<slax0r> I WIN
<jabuk1> http://t.qkme.me/3qlspk.jpg
<CrazyLemon> .vreme portorož
<jabuk1> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 28.9°C @15.08.2015 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 50% severozahodnik 3.7 m/s
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:07:00, Kulminacija: 11:11:37, Sončni zahod: 18:16:14
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 09min 13s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> kva zj
<CrazyLemon> nč ne bo
<CrazyLemon> till mañana
<CrazyLemon> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/17510489/geary_ftw.png
<CrazyLemon> prijavim telekomu da slika Å¡teka
<CrazyLemon> oni pa mi zmanjšajo hitrost za 2mbps
<zdobbie> 'fuck that guy!'
<zdobbie> telekomcast
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja sej je prvo da ti zmanjsajo hitrost, so vec dodelili za IPTV :)
<CrazyLemon> yang več? makes no sense
<zdobbie_> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie_> aha!
<CrazyLemon> nothing here :S
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/search-sources.png
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/site-sources.png
<CrazyLemon> statsi tvojega alter ega?
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/11231691_920973184627720_7915671928440712619_n.jpg?oh=bd88429cef279df226008c12d5d3aef3&oe=563BBCAF
<idioterna> statsi unga stefanec pri bobovniku subtitled videota
<idioterna> kr dobr seo title je zgleda
<idioterna> k ga vsi najdejo
<idioterna> kr cheap dinozavri
<CrazyLemon> jp..still frozen
<idioterna> http://24.media.tumblr.com/1fac2161bafb62c5ebce2b0dc9a2e565/tumblr_mumlng3yu81rphtnfo1_1280.jpg
<idioterna> tko je blo ko je bil alkohol prepovedan
<CrazyLemon> meh...apu froze
<zdobbie_> heeheehee
<CrazyLemon> fan2:          1448 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)
<CrazyLemon> SYSTIN:         +45.0°C
<CrazyLemon> CPUTIN:         +43.5°C
<CrazyLemon> it must be dirty
<CrazyLemon> ker temperatura ne pada pod 40
<idioterna> pihn mau
<CrazyLemon> pustu ga bom da mal chilla
<yang> Pizzo sem narocu
<idioterna> men so pa palacinke pa kompot skuhal
<yang> to je bolj zdravo
<idioterna> nc od tega ni zdravo
<yang> sem mislu da bom zdrzal sam na sadju danes, pa je lakota prehuda
<yang> sicer pa mail order pice nisem narocil ze kaksno leto dni
<CrazyLemon> mail order?
<CrazyLemon> a z ženo dobiš še pico gratis?
<CrazyLemon> kaj bo za večerjo?
<yang> sem ze pojedel vecerjo
<zdobbie> sljadoled
<idioterna> jsm ze porabu te kalorije na biciklu
<zdobbie> :/ http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/08/most-funded-european-kickstarter-project-ever-still-hasnt-shipped-yet/
<Pepelka> Most-funded European Kickstarter project ever still hasn’t shipped yet | Ars Technica
<Pepelka> »"I ask you, have you ever under taken a project of this size or this complexity?"«
<idioterna> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/ttip-controversy-secret-trade-deal-can-only-be-read-secure-in-reading-room-in-brussels-10456206.html
<Pepelka> TTIP controversy: Secret trade deal can only be read in secure 'reading room' in Brussels - Europe - World - The Independent
<Pepelka> »The European Commission is making the secret Transatlantic Trade and Investment Partnership (TTIP) trade deal even more secret, introducing a new rule that means politicians can only view the text in a secure 'reading room' in Brussels.«
<zdobbie> BY FUCKEN MEMBERS OF PARLIAMENTS
<CrazyLemon> sljadoled je bil za kosilo
<idioterna> evo sm kr pisal trade commissionerki
<idioterna> da kaj se grejo to
<zdobbie> zakaj moramo mi cakat na wikileaks?
<idioterna> ja sej to sm pisu
<idioterna> da nej nardi da je negotiation online realtime
<idioterna> I find it thoroughly unacceptable for the European Commission to negotiate agreements in any other way than a completely transparent, available on-line, as real-time as practically possible, and with a very clear notion of political accountability within the democratic process.
<idioterna> Any legislature that does otherwise cannot be taken seriously and is not in the public interest almost by definition. Please make sure you publish all the details of all agreements online - it is impossible to support the EU project (which I hold dear) without these basic properties. Thank you!
<zdobbie> but plz no flash plugin
<zdobbie> dej pol se Zveru pis
<idioterna> kaj nej pa njemu pisem?
<zdobbie> nek ne bluzi
<idioterna> kaj pa bluzi?
<idioterna> urlpls
<zdobbie> salabajske vabi v Slovenijo http://www.siol.net/novice/gospodarstvo/2015/08/ttip_stefan_gehrold.aspx
<Pepelka> Tudi brez TTIP bodo slaba podjetja propadla | Gospodarstvo - Planet Siol.net
<Pepelka> »V zgodovini prostotrgovinskih sporazumov ni nikakršnih empiričnih dokazov, da bi kadarkoli na dolgi rok izgubljali delovna mesta, trdi Stefan Gehrold z inštituta Konrada Adenauerja.«
<zdobbie> koga loh tozim, ce mi bo TTIP v skodo?
<CrazyLemon> eu?
<msev> kko pogledam če je ttyUSB0 član dialout-a
<msev> a pač ls
<msev> ls -l /dev/ttyUSB0 ?
<zdobbie> muybe
<lynxlynxlynx> tako boš videl, če ma skupina dialout dostop, ja
<idioterna> zdobbie: aha sm zdej se na drugm chanu zvedu
<idioterna> da je zver proti
<idioterna> da bi ble reci transparentne
<idioterna> > "at an Amazon warehouse in PA, during hot summers the company would station paramedics outside to carry away fainting employees, instead of paying for A/C"
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> no one wanted to carry me when i fainted.. so Amazon here i come?
<idioterna> mhm
<idioterna> drone te bo odnesu
<idioterna> pardon
<idioterna> trot.
<CrazyLemon> that would be awesome
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<yang> nej se malo pade, da se shladi
<idioterna> men je sicer vroce, ampak zato k sm lihkar telovadu
<idioterna> kok je temperatura tle pa ne vem tocn
<zdobbie> idioterna: seveda je
<yang> jst mam 28 noter
<yang> pa se zejen sem po pici za popizdit
<idioterna> 25 je tle
 * CrazyLemon naštimal klimo na 26
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon irl http://i.imgur.com/1b6DSeJ.png
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ahaha
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a veš kaj..da še nikoli nisem kupil sedeža :D
<idioterna> dobr je zic pomeru
<CrazyLemon> no..posebej :D
<idioterna> looks like it fits
<CrazyLemon> yang sej bo padalo zdaj do torka
<idioterna> o kul
<idioterna> bom koncno spet mal kolesaru
<CrazyLemon> ja..v sredo bo prijetno in primerno za kolesarjenje ja
<CrazyLemon> a ne..v torek
<CrazyLemon> v sredo bodo spet nevihte
<idioterna> ne, jutr
<idioterna> dons so oblubl nevihte
<idioterna> pa ni blo vse skp nc
<idioterna> k sm se obleku je ze nehal padat
<CrazyLemon> jutri bodo
<idioterna> ok
<idioterna> ampak ce ne bodo te bom kregal
<CrazyLemon> tis a deal
<CrazyLemon> tis raining¨!
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/slovenija/video-sekunde-ki-resujejo-zivljenja.html
<Pepelka> 24ur.com - VIDEO: Sekunde, ki rešujejo življenja
<Pepelka> »Ne minute, štejejo sekunde. Ko se zgodi nesreča, je odzivni čas reševalcev pogosto ključni dejavnik, ki odloča o življenju in smrti. Poglejte si ekskluzivne posnetke dela urgentnih reševalcev pri nesrečah - od klica na pomoč do oskrbe v bolnišnici.«
<CrazyLemon> no poglejte si
<CrazyLemon> po 8:35
<CrazyLemon> sam najbolj ne Å¡tekam zakaj grejo vedno po najbolj prometni cesti
#ubuntu-si 2015-08-16
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> kek https://medium.com/@octskyward/why-is-bitcoin-forking-d647312d22c1?1
<Pepelka> Why is Bitcoin forking? — Medium
<Pepelka> »A tale of differing visions«
<zdobbie> well of course
<idioterna> hehe
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ti wannabe trontelj
<zdobbie> aparature umerkej
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie wat?
<CrazyLemon> sej je nevihta
<idioterna> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=5b2_1439494462
<Pepelka> LiveLeak.com - Passenger killed in crash when driving wrong direction
<Pepelka> »Passenger in white car has been killed when the driver entered the highway in wrong direction. Three people critically wounded.Here you can see how important is to keep distance - the driver of th«
<idioterna> dobr da ni bil biciklist
<idioterna> bi blo zihr 10 mrtvih
<yang> aja zato k biciklisti ne poznajo CPP pa se po avtocestah vozjo mislis ?
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk1> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: 27.0°C
<jabuk1> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 26.6°C
<jabuk1> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 27.0°C
<idioterna> yang: ja, pa k so ful nevarni
<idioterna> yang: avtoceste so itak protiustavne
<CrazyLemon> lol
<yang> http://hairlossprotocol101.com/video/?hop=liwer&suid=sDrdDfyCr6LkmvuoExh9ZBvh1i4
<Pepelka> Hair Loss Protocol
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ^ dat wat
<idioterna> yang: kva pa je to
<yang> zgleda da je scam
<yang> sem pogledal video do konca
<yang> Jared Gates
<yang> Dr. Blount
<yang> REbuild hair programme
<idioterna> ja halo
<idioterna> valda da je scam
<idioterna> why wouldn't it be
<idioterna> pomembn je kaj je v glavi
<idioterna> ne kaj je na njej
<yang> no ampak s to knjigo
<yang> ti baje zrastejo lasje v enmu mescu
<yang> treba je sam do PDF-ja pridt
<yang> http://rebuildhairprogram.org/
<Pepelka> The Rebuild Hair Program Review - Does It Really Work?
<Pepelka> »The Hair Loss Protocol by Jared Gates that claims to regrow your hair quickly and naturally. Is it a Scam? Our review will answer all your questions.«
<idioterna> yang: ti si ful naivn
<yang> https://ia601500.us.archive.org/16/items/GaryNullHairLossProtocolRevealedInThisReview.html/gary%20null%20Hair%20Loss%20Protocol%20Revealed%20In%20This%20Review.html.pdf
<zdobbie> m'hair!
<idioterna> ne vem zakaj se sploh sekiras
<idioterna> yang: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXOK-ZVJMaU
<Pepelka> Patrick Stewart interview - Parkinson - BBC - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Patrick Stewart reveals all on the subject of baldness, particularly how it has affected his future and relationships. Free video clip from the classic BBC t...«
<yang> idioterna: hehe
<idioterna> the hair only defines people who have nothing else
<yang> to ne velja samo za lase, ampak za celoten look
<yang> zadnjic srecam sosolca iz srednje sole, las ni imel vec, je bil delno plesast ze v srednji soli, zato pa je mel 10 let dolgo brado :)
<yang> tko je zgledal kot ZZtop
<zdobbie> a pol je bil defined by hair?
<yang> nihce ga ni zarad las zezal v srednji soli
<yang> ker je bil kr pojava
<yang> grem jst kosilat
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie well yea..its raining
<zdobbie> not here it isn't
<CrazyLemon> well obviously you are in the wrong place
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/tvkoper/videos/10153063152833008/
<Pepelka> TV Koper Capodistria | Facebook
<Pepelka> »Šmarje so tista vas, mimo katere se še posebej v teh poletnih mesecih valijo dolge kolone vozil na poti proti Hrvaški. A vas, ki jo vidite s ceste, v...«
<CrazyLemon> ta gospa ki reže kruh.. to sm učil pri simbiozi uporabljat računalnik :D
<idioterna> a, se je naucila kruh rezat pol
<idioterna> si ji https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KESyoPHt2kw pokazal?
<Pepelka> Kruh hočem rezat - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Moj edini cilj u življenju je da režem kruh, upam d sočustvujete z mano.«
<CrazyLemon> idioterna nope..žal niti računalnika ni obvladala tako da ji niti noža nisem upal dat v roke
<yang> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK2f1DlHV3o very funny
<Pepelka> Michael Parkinson 2003 - Robin Williams - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Robin Williams on the Parkinson show in 2003 he was in town for his new film " One Hour Photo " .. Great interview Parky doesn't really get many Q' s in with...«
<yang> dz bo dz
<yang> CrazyLemon: ti bi lahk cestn davk zaracunavu pr smarjah
<yang> mizo ven postavis
<yang> pa rampo
<yang> pa kasiras
<idioterna> mitnino misls
<yang> ja
<yang> sej to je blo vcas legalno, no ponekod je se vedno
<yang> idioterna: zakaj se teb zdijo avtoceste protiustavne ?
<idioterna> ja a ni ocitno?
<idioterna> cesta je frej za vse!
<idioterna> avtoceste so pa sam za bogatase
<yang> odvisno od drzave
<yang> v nemciji so za vse
<idioterna> aja?
<yang> pr nas so pa polne lukenj, pa se placat jih mormo
<idioterna> gres loh tut s vozom?
<idioterna> z oslovsko vprego?
<idioterna> pomoje pa ne
<idioterna> to si ti neki narobe slisu
<yang> ja v turciji gres lahko na avtocesto tut z vozom ja, sem bil prica temu
<idioterna> ja sej to je fajn
<idioterna> tam se majo demokracijo
<yang> pa tam ljudje tecejo iz enga na drug pas cez
<yang> ce je cez vas
<yang> tud talnih oznak na cestiscu ponekdo zmanjka
<yang> to je bla najbolj adrenalinska voznja kar sem jih mel, po turciji vozit
<yang> pa se volan sem imel postrani
<zdobbie> ziher pa vsaj ceste niso ble luknjaste
<idioterna> sej ti ni treba vozit 250 skos
<idioterna> loh gres tut 40, ce so koze na cesti
<yang> http://jp.si/Turcija1.jpg tole je dost pomagal, da ni blo nesrece
<idioterna> o lej
<idioterna> ta je yangov prjatu ocitno
<idioterna> http://www.bbc.com/sport/0/tennis/33951245
<Pepelka> BBC Sport - Rogers Cup: Novak Djokovic complains over 'cannabis smell'
<Pepelka> »World number one Novak Djokovic complains he can smell cannabis on court during his Rogers Cup win over Jeremy Chardy.«
<jabuk1> http://www.quickmeme.com/img/ea/ea4671998341d9fbb6f7815394b49cb2890a50ac80b62802fb021c147c068d8e.jpg
<siska> "Someone is smoking weed, I can smell it, I'm getting dizzy."
<siska> aaahhahahaaaa
<siska> pa sej ne mors vrjet :D
<zdobbie> yang: kaj je tist?
<yang> zdobbie: pocket Qu'ran
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie uporabljaš chain catcher?
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: foil ga ma by default
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie of course it does
<zdobbie> ni standard rocica, ampak funkcionira
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: http://road.cc/content/image/83905-scott-foil-chain-catcher
<Pepelka> Scott Foil - chain catcher | road.cc
<Pepelka> »road.cc - the website for pedal powered people. Road cycling news, Bike reviews, Commuting, Leisure riding, Sportives and more«
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie looks ineffective
<CrazyLemon> a niso boljši tisti ki dejansko 'obdržijo' verigo na najmanjšem zobniku ?
<zdobbie> sej ta jo tud
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie meni zgleda kot da ta samo obdrži verigo da ne pade na okvir
<CrazyLemon> ne obdrži jo pa na zobniku
<CrazyLemon> coz it looks like a hook
<zdobbie> but it's not
<zdobbie> cist normalno funkcionira, ampak je pac najmanjsi mozen
<CrazyLemon> size doesnt matter zdobbie !
<CrazyLemon> js bi tudi nekaj majhnega pa da funkcionira :/
<zdobbie> veriga ti ne bo skocla prek, ker jo do tja kletka ne spusti, poj pa loh gre sam se dol, ampak ne drugam kokr na tamajhn zobnik
<yang> to je bla najbolj adrenalinska voznja kar sem jih mel, po turciji vozit
<yang> ups
<CrazyLemon> js bi nekaj takega http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/si/en/deda-elementi-dog-fang-chain-catcher-/rp-prod84217
<Pepelka> Deda Elementi Dog Fang (Kettenfänger) | Chain Reaction Cycles
<zdobbie> bi bi bi
<yang> Kaksen format mora imeti README file da ga apache prikaze v direktoriju ?
<yang> da se izpise vsebina spodaj
<Sky[x]> lp
<yang> README.html verjetno
<Sky[x]> sploh te ne razumem kaj hoces vprasati :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10205800811633367&set=a.1096142517652.166434.1049277581&type=1&theater
<Pepelka> Eylon Porat - Handy-Uploads | Facebook
<Pepelka> »An Israeli dad developed a system where his kids needs to work out if they want to use the computer. .. the computer locks up and in order to use it they...«
<zdobbie> what kind of a problem do they need to work out?
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<zdobbie> kewlish
<CrazyLemon> happy now?
<zdobbie> .gif mediocre
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/XZl0IaD6nyHgk/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> oh ye of little faith
<zdobbie> .gif mad max mediocre
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/B2BAMSBeA9kGc/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> .gif immortan joe mediocre
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/JrSvpT69E4bzq/giphy.gif
<zdobbie> anyways
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: k http://i.imgur.com/nNthiEJ.gifv
<idioterna> not really impressed
<zdobbie> but still just slightly impressed
<idioterna> at least slightly
<zdobbie> where slightly ⟶ 1/∞
<idioterna> infinitezimalno, drzi
<zdobbie> velike besede za majhne vrednosti
<sasa84> juhuuuu
<yang> Danes so mi lustne punce od Chupa Chups podarile liziko
<yang> Zdajle se je bom lotil
<yang> zivjo sasa84
<yang> sasa84: ce mas 25 min. casa https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XK2f1DlHV3o
<Pepelka> Michael Parkinson 2003 - Robin Williams - YouTube
<Pepelka> »Robin Williams on the Parkinson show in 2003 he was in town for his new film " One Hour Photo " .. Great interview Parky doesn't really get many Q' s in with...«
<Sky[x]> dober vecer :)
<Sky[x]> kva dogaja kej? :
<Sky[x]> :)
<pitastrudl> čer
<CrazyLemon> buhdej
<sasa84> čafči
<CrazyLemon> ćafćy*
<pitastrudl> dons sm Å¡ou z prevozi, mi je namesto ok napisala "ocky"
<CrazyLemon> was she hot?
<idioterna> o sasa84
<idioterna> how rude
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/warm-summer-night-rain-javor.jpg
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/wet-is-awesome.jpg
<idioterna> https://www.strava.com/activities/370668209
<Pepelka> Bike Ride Profile | Perfect Hour: Warm Rain, Black Javor near Ljubljana Polje | Times and Records | Strava
<CrazyLemon> babe pač!
<Sky[x]> pitastrudl: jst sem sel enkrt s prevoz.org in sel z enim parckom, ona noseca, pa en hud bmw
<Sky[x]> in res stat tko zamujala 40min :>
<Sky[x]> sem mislu da sta m ze zaj...
<Sky[x]> na konc sta bla full faca :)
<pitastrudl> heh
<pitastrudl> enkrat je bla neka velika zamuda
<pitastrudl> je bil tipo pol tut kr vredu
<Sky[x]> :D
<pitastrudl> dvakrat se mi je zgodilo da so mi skenslal tik predn sm pršu na plac da me pobere
<pitastrudl> drgač pa večkrat tko kake par ur prej
<pitastrudl> kar je blo dobr
<Sky[x]> pitastrudl: kdaj hodis dol/gor te lohk mejbi jaz zategnem
<pitastrudl> enkrat sm nekomu poslal sms tko uro prej če ma kej placa, pa mi kr zateži prek smsa zakaj tok pozn pošiljam lol
<pitastrudl> Sky[x] uhm, večinoma petki/nedelje
<Sky[x]> sam jst grm v petk sele dol ravno kontra kar ti rabis :(
<pitastrudl> Å¡koda
<pitastrudl> :(
<Sky[x]> ce bos kdaj kontra rabil povej :)
<Sky[x]> ne grem vsak vikend sam zdjle polet kar dostkrat :)
<pitastrudl> bolj redko ampak velja :D
<Sky[x]> ql
<Sky[x]> pismo scalo pa python se morm naucit mal vsaj osnove :>
<Sky[x]> da bom lahko kj sploh delov se grrr
<Sky[x]> kdo ze kej delal s scalo?
<pitastrudl> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-15
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1srEv7OZh4
<Seniorita> Sveznajuća Stena - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Fejsbuk https://www.facebook.com/zvoganjanim/?fref=ts Donacije https://www.patreon.com/user?u=2642508&ty=h«
<zdobbie_> moral bi se it rekreirat
<zdobbie_> probejmo
<CrazyLemon> gl
<matjaz> Bolt spet zlat
<CrazyLemon> 100m?
<matjaz> yup
<matjaz> od leta 2007 izgubil samo enkrat
<matjaz> takrat je bil DQ :D
<msev-> sup
<msev-> ker link sm že učer sred noči prlepu
<upd> http://mkchromecast.com/?utm_source=omgubuntu
<Seniorita> mkchromecast
<Seniorita> »This is a program to cast your macOS X, or Linux audio to your Google Cast devices.«
<upd> lahko noč
<msev-> ln
<CrazyLemon> oh shit
<CrazyLemon> nism tega hotu :D
<CrazyLemon> aaaaaa
<CrazyLemon> ah..ok ni Å¡lo v master
<zdobbie> twas quite k
<CrazyLemon> just 1 k?
<CrazyLemon> see what i did there?
<zdobbie> what I see is not necessary what I appreciate
<zdobbie> 60k tyvm
<zdobbie> 2h tyvm
<CrazyLemon> its k
<CrazyLemon> upam da ne bo jutri gužve na cesti..da lahko tudi js odpeljem svoji 2 uri
<CrazyLemon> pa Å¡e upam da bodo bidoni na zalogi
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  kaj veš, če je tuš danes odprt
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl odprt je
<CrazyLemon> vprašanje pa do kdaj
<zdobbie> nedeljski cajt ponavadi
<pitastrudl> ja, na njihovi strani je kao do osmih
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> !g odpiralni časi planet tuš koper
<Seniorita> O planetu | Planet TUÅ  Koper http://koper.planet-tus.si/sl/o_planetu
<pitastrudl> aja ne
<pitastrudl> 15.8.2016: 9:00 - 15:00
<CrazyLemon> yup
<pitastrudl> kul
<pitastrudl> sm bil na mokri mački, folka na pune
<CrazyLemon> no shit :)
<zdobbie> fucking teenagers and their sex codes
<CrazyLemon> ne vem kaj naj naredim za kosilo.. mislu sm pico sam nimam kvaas
<CrazyLemon> kak predlog'
<zdobbie> pica palacinke
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Ubuntu Fan Launches Proposal To Get a ZTE Ubuntu Phone Made  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/Df26VHX3ovE/ubuntu-phone-zte-csx-vote
<msev-> kaj nj bi blo to pica palacinke
<msev-> aja palacinke polnjene s sirom paradižnikom pa šunko
<msev-> :D
<msev-> dons sm bil na modelarskem letalskem mitingu v lescah
<msev-> ful dobr je blo ene pin-up punce so plesale :D
<msev-> zle po kosilu treba nazaj pogledat skor vse sm vidu kr sm hotu razn enga ful ogromnga corsaira žal ne
<msev-> upam da ga bom ujel
<lynxlynxlynx> CrazyLemon: probi s pecilnim praškom, če maš :)
<CrazyLemon> lynx to sm bral da je nadomestilo za kvas ja
<CrazyLemon> sam se mi zdi da je pol testo preveč 'packed'
<lynxlynxlynx> ne bi rekel, da je nadomestilo, rahlja pa
<lynxlynxlynx> bolj za peciva
<CrazyLemon> po moje bom dal sodo bikarbono
<zdobbie> bold move Lemon
<lynxlynxlynx> sej je najbrž podobna osnova
<lynxlynxlynx> jap
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie go bald or die trying
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: u old people
<msev-> lol
<msev-> dons mate ful dobre statemente
<zdobbie> just a regular Monday
<CrazyLemon> what he said ^
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa najdu sm kvas!
<CrazyLemon> \o/
<CrazyLemon> in zunaj je effin hot
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 26.1°C @15.08.2016 11:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 72% severozahodnik 2.4 m/s (8.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:07:17, Kulminacija: 11:10:56, Sončni zahod: 18:14:34
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 07min 17s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> meh
<CrazyLemon> .vreme letališče portorož
<jabuk> ARSO: Letališče Portorož (2m): 27.7°C @15.08.2016 11:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 59% severozahodnik 3.3 m/s (11.9 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 04:07:54, Kulminacija: 11:11:23, Sončni zahod: 18:14:51
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 06min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: as su po kvas na bencinsko?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie don't be silly
<CrazyLemon> v predalu je bil
<CrazyLemon> skrit
<zdobbie> a ti doma ne zaupajo operirat s kvasom?
<CrazyLemon> po incidentu leta 2013 ..not really :(
<msev-> hahahaha
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Firefox 49 for Linux Will Let You Watch Netflix Without Plugins  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/NuaZ-5VMa5w/firefox-49-linux-netflix-google-widevine-cdm
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: GNOME Turns 19 Years Old Today  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/AKO5er3pA5M/gnome-turns-19-birthday
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Alternative System Monitor Applet For LXDE, Xfce, And MATE: Multiload-ng  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/tVJJurTlKS4/alternative-system-monitor-applet-for.html
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Cp5qVwUVUAAtB1b.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> ma kdo IP za discovery channel za siol? :)
<CrazyLemon> nvm
<msev-> ne
<msev-> a hackaš
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3061-1: OpenSSH vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3061-1/
<msev-> a gremo surgat borci
<idioterna> hmmm
<idioterna> msev-: jsm na udbi
<idioterna> msev-: pomoc bom rabu!
<msev-> sorry idioterna :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Canonical Show Off Converged Terminal App Design  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/46_0VEEJXZU/converged-terminal-app-designs-unveiled
<yang> hahaha bedasti americani
<yang> !g youtube attempted murder at the rio 2016 olympics!
<Seniorita> Attempted murder at the Rio 2016 Olympics! - YouTube https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T8WSIXn9Srk
<idioterna> msev-: resu me je CrazyLemon !
<idioterna> yang: ne stekam
<idioterna> yang: zakaj so americani bedasti?
 * CrazyLemon saved the day
 * CrazyLemon in action @ https://www.twitch.tv/cherryhood/v/83802511 
<Seniorita> Twitch
<CrazyLemon> no..2 checkpointa sm vzel thats all :D
<upd> http://thehackernews.com/2016/08/nsa-hacking-tools.html
<Seniorita> NSA's Hacking Group Hacked! Bunch of Private Hacking Tools Leaked Online
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-16
<dz0ny> lol CrazyLemon #46
<msev-> v kermu repotu :D
<zdobbie> a nisem jst mel tega taska?
<dz0ny> ja je obupal nad teboj
<msev-> aha vidm tm ja
<msev-> dz0ny, zakaj si uno mojo zadevo čist zaprl :D
<msev-> od zdobbieja je bla pa loh tok cajta odprta :D
<zdobbie> senior privilege
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny jah..kaj je boljše kot testing features in production..nič! :)
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: you can always send another PR for that
<speed-> hai
<slax0r> ohaider
<speed-> haider ist tot!
<speed-> si vido ti to mein dojče skillz!
<speed-> natürlich
<napsy> lp
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> sem slisal da prides na boljso stran arbeitat
<speed-> baje
<speed-> cakam odgovor
<speed-> :)
<speed-> sem bil v sredo na razgovori
<speed-> pa pravo sef ka vse ok samo lastniki morejo potrditi
<speed-> tak ka upam da mi cimprej javi
<slax0r> bom se jaz mogel tja :D
<speed-> pa pomoznosti nej z kaksno finto pridi vutro :D
<speed-> ge si ti zaj?
<speed-> ta zgradba kak so tej notri je fakin neverjetno dobra :)
<slax0r> acl gmbh
<slax0r> je ja, pa fajn blizi avtoceste
<slax0r> si takoj tam
<speed-> ja to je precik kul
<slax0r> edino zjutraj je tam guzva za znoreti
<speed-> pa ni treba nemsko nic
<speed-> moj edini pogoj :D
<slax0r> sieg heil
<slax0r> pa to
<speed-> to samo ce me pita kdo ce znam
<speed-> very schleht
<speed-> pa znajo kak je situacija :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> saj to se naucis cez cas
<speed-> tezka bo
<speed-> jaz sem 10 let nemscine skos dal haha
<slax0r> :D
<speed-> saj mogoce se me kaj prime
<speed-> samo pomojem bi se mogel odselit nekam v vuko jebino
<speed-> kje nebi nasel nobenga ki ve anglesko ali pa balkansko to pa je skoraj nemogoce :)
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=njCDZWTI-xg
<Seniorita> NASA Video : Earth From Space Real Footage - Video From The International Space Station ISS - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Beautiful video of Earth as seen from the International Space Station. This is HD footage captured by NASA HDEV cameras on board the ISS. PRE-RECORDED FOOTAG...«
<slax0r> woah
<CrazyLemon> idioterna mogoče zanimivo zate ki dosti slikaš na svojih vožnjah https://www.relive.cc/
<Seniorita> Relive.cc
<Seniorita> »Relive and share your cycling adventures. With Relive, you can turn your ride into a legendary movie.«
<yang> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/t31.0-8/13730871_1227405557290932_190632290089223533_o.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogerg: RE: Kaj namestiti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43848#Comment_43848
<msev-> kva pol a ma kšn kle kšno moje starosti za predstavt :P..da vidmo če irc še kr deluje na ta način k smo ga uporabljal na začetku haha :D
<napsy> msev-: kolk pa si star?
<msev-> 28
<msev-> napsy zj gleda v svoj katalog :D
<msev-> :P
<msev-> mal sm zabediran zj
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Policisti v Litvi uporabljajo LibreOffice  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43849#Comment_43849
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Kaj namestiti  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43850#Comment_43850
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] andrej_benedicic: RE: Policisti v Litvi uporabljajo LibreOffice  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43851#Comment_43851
<msev-> ej tale omega2
<msev-> k je kickstarter zj
<msev-> kko to laufa linux če ma tok mal placa
<napsy> kolk pa ma placa?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: Povezava dveh računalnikov prek LAN omrežja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6516/povezava-dveh-racunalnikov-prek-lan-omrezja
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Policisti v Litvi uporabljajo LibreOffice  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43852#Comment_43852
<msev-> napsy 16mb kao
<CrazyLemon> 16mb is alot
<CrazyLemon> še tvoj router nima več! (probably)
<msev-> The Omega2's firmware is a custom Linux distribution based off of OpenWrt
<CrazyLemon> no vidiš
<msev-> 32mb je plus verzija
<msev-> pa Å¡e sd-kard slot
<msev-> za 9usd
<CrazyLemon> for fat people? that kind of plus size?
<msev-> supersize
<msev->  
<msev-> Select this reward
<msev-> Pledge $9 or more
<msev-> Omega2 Plus
<speed-> no pa openwrt je kaj
<speed-> 8mb ?
<speed-> :)
<msev-> Å¡e en tedn mam cajta
<msev-> da se odločm, kao node-red laufa
<msev-> tko da fajn
<speed-> to na routerjih tak sparajo kak so nekoc na nintendoju haha
<msev-> namest arduinotov pa to bi blo lahko
<msev-> pa Å¡e build in wifi ma
<CrazyLemon> speed- čist odvisno od naprave.. ampak ja buildajo tudi za 8mb
<msev-> sam nevem zj kko programiraš a rabš nujno expansion dock da programiraš
<msev-> a pač sam en usb2serial adapter gor prklopm pa loh programiram
<msev-> to suxa
<msev-> zgleda rabš ta dock oz si morš sam shackat
<msev-> sux ballz
<msev-> a loh še kšn od vs prever -> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/onion/omega2-5-iot-computer-with-wi-fi-powered-by-linux
<Seniorita> Omega2: $5 Linux Computer with Wi-Fi, Made for IoT by Onion — Kickstarter
<Seniorita> »World's smallest Linux server, with Wi-Fi built-in. Building for the Internet of Things doesn't get easier than this!«
<napsy> 16 mb is enough
<slax0r> for pr0n?
<napsy> 1mb za kernel
<napsy> ostalo pa so lahka appi
<zdobbie> node.js
<zdobbie> guy fieri included
<slax0r> pff, router, i7 masina z 64gb rama pod mizo...got to handle teh interwebz!
<slax0r> msev-: 20$ je z dockom..
<msev-> slax0r, suxa
<msev-> za ta dnar si orangepi loh kupm
<slax0r> pa kaj bos z tem?
<msev-> k ma quadcore
<slax0r> jup...
<msev-> ja sj
<slax0r> 580mhz cpu
<msev-> rajš pol orange pi
<slax0r> 128mb mem, 32mb storage
<msev-> razn če bi pač lahko na kšn pocen način programirov te 5usd ones
<slax0r> za router?
<slax0r> fuck that
<msev-> da bi drugač shacksov
<slax0r> wrt54gl
<msev-> ne za rutr
<slax0r> + dd-wrt
<msev-> ne za rutr
<msev-> za iot fore
<msev-> kšne displeje k se povezujejo z netom
<msev-> al pa kšne senzorje, al  pa kontroler za namakanje al pa kj tazga
<slax0r> hm
<slax0r> orangepi bi moral ze plex normalno laufat
<msev-> ja sj orangepi je zakon
<msev-> sam zj o omega2 govorimo :D
<msev-> a mislš slaxor da bi z cp2102 serial usb adaptorjem to lahko programiral?
<slax0r> fuck me if I know
<CrazyLemon> or don't
<CrazyLemon> pls don't
<slax0r> since I don't know, I don't care
<msev-> lol
<msev-> brez skrbi
<msev-> i won't do it slax0r
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogerg: RE: Povezava dveh računalnikov prek LAN omrežja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43853#Comment_43853
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Oranchelo is a Flat Icon Theme for the Linux Desktop  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/_JZQG_4tsuY/oranchelo-flat-icon-theme-linux-desktop
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Policisti v Litvi uporabljajo LibreOffice  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43854#Comment_43854
<yang> http://i.imgur.com/HRYf6HD.mp4
<Seniorita> Imgur
<slax0r> ni to ze like...old af?
<idioterna> je ja
<idioterna> pa ne vidm kaj je tok groznga na tem poosnetku
<idioterna> it's not like she's landing under sniper fire or anything
<yang> ISS sem poslusal prej
<yang> http://www.issfanclub.com/frequencies
<Seniorita> ISS Frequencies | ISS Fan Club
<yang> Zdaj letijo cez SLO
<idioterna> ISS je un cistilni servis?
<idioterna> kaj se pa pogovarjajo?
<idioterna> "fata u blok cetirinaest, nestala mi vileda"
<yang> ja "Radim za Isusa"
<msev-> lol
<msev-> gor je bil raspberry pi na ISS
<msev-> so otroci sprogramiral ene eksperimente
<msev-> uni astronavti so pa sprobaval
<idioterna> pa ni blo nc pozara?
<idioterna> zakaj je treba pa pol mobitele ugasat na avijonih!
<msev-> to je kr neki za avione
<msev-> itak majo oni prenos podatkov na drugih frekvencah
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Turtl: Secure, Open Source Evernote Alternative  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/tkHgR2SExNY/turtl-secure-open-source-evernote.html
<msev-> kva bo lep terminal v unity8
<msev-> pismo tale turtl je dobr
<msev-> dobra želva
<CrazyLemon> čist hud..tots for realz
<msev-> https://getchip.com/pages/chip
<msev-> tole zgleda zanimiv ma wifi in 4gb storagea
<msev-> tale onion se loh skrije
<CrazyLemon> ja..hide onion garlic is attacking
<msev-> njam garlic
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Canonical Strikes Deal To Bring Ubuntu Core to Intel Gateways  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/0oxSGUYdvfs/canonical-advantech-iot-partnership
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/svet/domnevno-najdeni-nacisticni-vlak-z-zlatom-zaceli-odkopavati/400478
<Seniorita> Domnevno najdeni nacistični vlak z zlatom začeli odkopavati :: Prvi interaktivni multimedijski portal, MMC RTV Slovenija
<Seniorita> »Zgodovinarja Piotr Koper in Andreas Richter, ki sta z georadarjem na jugozahodu Poljske domnevno odkrila nacistični vlak poln zlata in diamantov, sta z ekipo začela preiskovati tunel.«
<zdobbie> coolio http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/16/12503776/mr-robot-season-3-renewal-rami-malek-usa
<Seniorita> Mr. Robot gets renewed for a third season | The Verge
<Seniorita> »You haven't seen the last of Rami Malek brooding underneath a hoodie in the glow of a computer screen. USA's Mr. Robot has just been renewed for a third season, Deadline reports. The series is...«
<upd> kwaj fora te serije
<upd> 2 dela pogledal čist depresivna :d
<matjaz> 1337 h4xXx0r
<matjaz> včer sem začel gledat John Adams od HBOja (2008)
<matjaz> isto huda
<matjaz> .imdb john adams
<jabuk1> John Adams |16 Mar 2008 71 min| Biography, Drama, History
<jabuk1> The life of one of the USA's Founding Fathers, its second President, and his role in the nation's first 50 years.
<jabuk1> IMDB:8.7/10 (19,631 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0472027
<matjaz> ^
<upd> al si bom pogledal
<upd> zdej pa tole gledam
<upd> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt3230854/?ref_=nv_sr_1
<Seniorita> The Expanse (TV Series 2015– ) - IMDb
<Seniorita> »Created by Mark Fergus, Hawk Ostby. With Thomas Jane, Steven Strait, Cas Anvar, Dominique Tipper. A police detective in the asteroid belt, the first officer of an interplanetary ice freighter and an earth-bound United Nations executive slowly discover a vast conspiracy that threatens the Earth's rebellious colony on the asteroid belt.«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Add 22 Instagram Effects to GIMP With This Plugins Pack  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bWH9GfUNe_w/instagram-filter-effects-gimp-plugin
<idioterna> jsm vceri gledu imitation game
<idioterna> dobr film, ni pa neki technical
<idioterna> dobri igralci
<upd> a toj un k dobi idejo ko uno punco gleda
<upd> taj dober ja
<idioterna> k mu una punca pove
<idioterna> da message zmer zacne z istimi petimi crkami
<upd> jup
<upd> A Beautiful Mind je tud dober
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič me je en audi skoraj zbil..tokrat pa se je najdu en pamtn lastnik jeepa (KP ZJ 21X -) ki mu ni uspelo prehitet me na manjšem spustu..pa se je odločil da ne bo bremzal ampak da bo raje počakal da js bremzam da me on lahko prehiti
<CrazyLemon> in ko sm potrkal na čeladu v smislu (koji ti je k...) pa se je hotu pokazat kot hud pa je ful zabremzal da me prestraši
<CrazyLemon> or smth
<zdobbie> tvoja napaka
<zdobbie> zakaj si pa bremzu
<CrazyLemon> zato ker če ne bi bremzal bi me zrinu s ceste
<CrazyLemon> kljub temu da sm bremzal me je prehitel za 0.5m
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Humble Indie Bundle 17 Goes Live With 7 Linux Games  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/RZjqhMNpxHo/humble-indie-bundle-17-linux-games
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l_RUjLHzeyU
<Seniorita> Turtlebot Demo for IDF '16 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »The Turtlebot Robot Demo is run by ROS on Ubuntu using the Joule board and Realsense camera.«
<CrazyLemon> stupid bot
<zdobbie> you can call it "bot" for short
<matjaz> fakin olimpijske ej
<matjaz> že tretjič danes mam u izi solzne oči
<zdobbie> ... zakaj?
<zdobbie> what's the love story?
<matjaz> http://www.stuff.co.nz/sport/olympics/83248381/rio-olympics-2016-nikki-hamblin-abbey-dagostino-epitomise-the-olympic-spirit
<Seniorita> Rio Olympics 2016: Nikki Hamblin, Abbey D'Agostino epitomise the Olympic spirit | Stuff.co.nz
<Seniorita> »The Kiwi and the American fell together. Then they lifted each other up, injured, to finish.«
<matjaz> pa Vasilij!
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> don't cry..be happy!
<CrazyLemon> :)9
<CrazyLemon> :))*
<matjaz> I'M NOT CRYING!
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJ-r0SD6gXU   <--awesome trailer
<Seniorita> [Insurgency] Fan Trailer - YouTube
<Seniorita> »[Please watch in HD] My attempt at an unofficial Insurgency gameplay trailer. I put a lot of time into recording suitable clips that shows atmosphere of Insu...«
<CrazyLemon> said a weeping man
<CrazyLemon> :>
<matjaz> .yt read all about it
<jabuk1> Emeli Sandé - Read All About It (pt III) [Lyrics On Screen] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaAVByGaON0
<matjaz> LETS ALL CRY TOGETHER!
<matjaz> .yt omega rio 2016 commercial
<jabuk1> OMEGA – Recording Olympic Dreams Since 1932 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qMpj8ly4mA
<matjaz> ^
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: a so ze na unreal engineu?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nope..tisto je zdaj side project
<CrazyLemon> trenutno večinoma delajo na day of infamy
<CrazyLemon> sj imajo še kr neki časa za insurgency 2.0..release je naslednje leto
<zdobbie> said every dev ever
<CrazyLemon> this is not webkit
<zdobbie> where releases go every 6 months
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: ZTE Rejects Ubuntu Phone Proposal, Says Buyers Don’t Want Non-Android Devices  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/N16BJviwKmQ/zte-rejects-ubuntu-phone-proposal-says-buyers-dont-want-non-android-devices
<msev-> kaj je blo z vasilijem
<msev-> a mu je ratal
<msev-> Vasilij Žbogar je olimpijski podprvak!
<msev-> o najs bravo
<yang> evo zdej pa nastopajo najhitrejse kolesarke
<yang> 64kmh
<yang> a je sploh tak velodrom al kako se rece pri nas
<yang> nekaj taktizirajo
<yang> vsak bi moral posebi it
<yang> ne da taktizirajo
<yang> pa potem kdor je pac hitrejsi
<yang> majo pa lepa kolesa
<msev-> pomoje ni tega pr nas
<yang> http://novomesto-velodrome.siol.net/
<Seniorita> Velodrom Novo mesto
<idioterna> je velodrom pr nas ja
<idioterna> v kranju je najblizji ljubljani
<yang> Tale Laura Trott GBR je kar lusnma
<yang> lusna
<idioterna> prov ne stekam te
<yang> Velodrom v NM je brez strehe
<idioterna> kako loh olimpijska tekmovalka ni lustna?
<yang> komot
<yang> a teb je kr vsaka lustna
<yang> tut une k kladivo mecejo
<yang> Pa take k majo vec bicepsev k tipi
<yang> idioterna: ti vozis 60kmh po ravnem ?
<yang> tej dosezejo 65kmh pa so svetovni prvaki
<yang> samo to je bicikel brez prestav
<idioterna> yang: max po ravnem mam 66 ja
<idioterna> s prestavami
<yang> te k kajake vozijo na sprint, majo take misice k tipi k bildajo
<yang> tole velodrom taktiziranje je bedarija
<yang> moral bi se spomniti drugacna pravila
<yang> eni je sedez odpadel
<yang> pa vseeno dobila zlato
<yang> najboljsi je ta k vozi motor za dvigovanje tempa
<yang> 6,7 kg morjo bit tezka kolesa
<yang> msev-: gledas prenos
<idioterna> a to so "yang's random facts"
<yang> probam komentirati live prenose
<msev-> ne yang
<idioterna> live prenose?
<idioterna> aja vi sport gledate
<idioterna> nc, grem ga js rajs delat
<idioterna> ajde
<yang> addict
<yang> Jao kaka oslarija ta velodrom
<yang> 3x razveljavljena tekma
<yang> namesto da bi vsak posamicno tekmoval
<yang> in da bi stel najboljsi cas
<upd> hm
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk1> Zvečer bodo še krajevne plohe in posamezne nevihte, ponoči bo delno jasno. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 12 do 19 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo spremenljivo do pretežno oblačno s krajevnimi padavinami, deloma nevihtami, le v južni polovici Slovenije bo dopoldne še delno jasno. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 21 do 25, na Primorskem okoli 29 stopinj C.
<idioterna> i like being an addict
<upd> to what ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3062-1: OpenJDK 7 vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3062-1/
<idioterna> an addict
<idioterna> svojo druzinsko dolznost sm opravu
<upd> ql
<idioterna> drugac yang verjetn misl sports addict, ampak tut to ni svoh
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-17
<idioterna> pomaga pr ful stvareh
<upd> jup
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: Računalnik včasih ugasne, spet drugič dela dobro  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6517/racunalnik-vcasih-ugasne-spet-drugic-dela-dobro
<slax0r> pff, no login with google?
<zdobbie> u gellato_
<zdobbie> ?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Povezava dveh računalnikov prek LAN omrežja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43855#Comment_43855
<slax0r> yo peepz wid da DO dropplet
<slax0r> a vam zaracunavajo davek?
<napsy> hum dunno
<dz0ny> ironija je da moraš povedat da je slovenija v eu ne v afriki :D
<slax0r> bi se dalo pogledat v invoice?
<slax0r> bi se ti dalo*
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] dragan75: RE: Računalnik včasih ugasne, spet drugič dela dobro  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43856#Comment_43856
<slax0r> dz0ny: fora je, ker frend placuje davek, jaz pa ne
<napsy> men ni blo treba nic nastavlat
<napsy> se ne spomnem da bi blo kdaj treba
<slax0r> jaz tudi ne
<dz0ny> slax0r: nc ni
<dz0ny> nc omembe davka
<dz0ny> placujes v € al $
<idioterna> kaj je DO dropplet?
<napsy> digital ocean
<idioterna> aja
<slax0r> dz0ny: jaz v $
<slax0r> pa kolega ma tut racun v $
<slax0r> shit's weird yo
<slax0r> dz0ny: napsy kak pa placujeta?
<slax0r> kreditna, ali nakazilo z paypal?
<slax0r> ce kreditna, katera?
<dz0ny> mastercard
<dz0ny> kartice majo en kup meta zadaj ena od njih je privzeta valuta
<dz0ny> tko da vcasih te dajo v davcno glede na naslov imetnika, vcasih tisto vrednost
<slax0r> cudno
<slax0r> jaz placujem z discover
<slax0r> nimam davka
<slax0r> kolega z MC in ma davek
<slax0r> sma ugotovila da bo verjetno zaradi kartice
<zdobbie> ping
<jabuk1> zdobbie: pong
<slax0r> pong
<zdobbie> this gon b gud https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/post-politics/wp/2016/08/17/trump-reshuffles-staff-in-his-own-image/?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_pp-trumpstaff-310am%3Ahomepage%2Fstory
<Seniorita> Trump reshuffles staff in his own image - The Washington Post
<Seniorita> »He's elevating two longtime associates who have encouraged his combative populism.«
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: kolk je velik insurgency?
<slax0r> very much
<zdobbie> ^ prolly true
<zdobbie> gg SteamOS
<zdobbie> vklopim wireless misko prek hardware switcha
<zdobbie> the thing reboots
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie 4-5GB
<CrazyLemon> du -sh /media/canttouchthis/Steam/steamapps/common/insurgency2/
<CrazyLemon> 12G	/media/canttouchthis/Steam/steamapps/common/insurgency2/
<CrazyLemon> odštej še day of infamy mod
<zdobbie> DoI confirmed bloat
<CrazyLemon> a si kupu steam machine? .)
<CrazyLemon> :)*
 * dz0ny has nvdia shield
<dz0ny> nemogoče streljat z gamepadom
<CrazyLemon> yikes
<CrazyLemon> nvidia shield as in gamepad + weird lookin tablet thingie ali console?
<zdobbie> or just the gamepad?
<CrazyLemon> well thats not nvidia shield then..thats just nvidia gamepad!
<zdobbie> doesn't boot
<zdobbie> GG SteamOS
<zdobbie> thanks GabeN
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/BondiHipsters/videos/1170474016348237/
<Seniorita> Bondi Hipsters - Chronik | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Bondi Hipsters, Bondi, NSW. Gefällt 183.595 Mal · 21.420 Personen sprechen darüber. Dom and Adrian are two hipsters from Bondi Beach Australia, who have...«
<CrazyLemon> so awesome
<zdobbie> zomg it booted
<CrazyLemon> kuntfunder :D
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: console
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> 4.2GB
<zdobbie> large enough
<CrazyLemon> a je jabuk kaj napisal da je zunaj nov WP?!
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Računalnik včasih ugasne, spet drugič dela dobro  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43857#Comment_43857
<CrazyLemon> nope..ffs
<zdobbie> dz0ny: mas za entertainment, al kej zanimivega po GPUju poganjas?
<yang> Če se kdo rad po zraku vozi http://www.ebay.de/itm/mydays-Gutschein-Hubschrauber-Rundflug-Klagenfurt-/182155244945?hash=item2a694c7591:g:vYgAAOSwmtJXTrkS
<Seniorita> mydays Gutschein - Hubschrauber-Rundflug Klagenfurt | eBay
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Računalnik včasih ugasne, spet drugič dela dobro  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43858#Comment_43858
<dz0ny> zdobbie: go ma binding za compute api prek vulkana
<dz0ny> sam se nisem nc pocel
<dz0ny> je pa plan :)
<zdobbie> gg insurgeniuscy
<zdobbie> have a 4.2GB download AND ALSO HAVE THIS 400MB UPDATE
<CrazyLemon> so...you are complaining against updates? who needs them bugfixes amirite?!
<zdobbie> why not just _not write bugs_???
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XCYK6-RTRsc
<Seniorita> Hipster Cafe Level 9000 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Dom and Adrian have opened the most hipster cafe in the world, serving the most hipster coffees in the world. Clip from Soul Mates - available for free on iv...«
<dz0ny> drgac pa netflix gledam na shieldu :)
<yang> ali ma netflix kaksne Evropske TV LIVE programe ?
<dz0ny> netflix ni live
<yang> a je kaksen service z LIVE programi
<yang> preko interneta
<dz0ny> mas pa ogromno bbc,nova programov
<yang> Evo Eurosport subscription sem skenslal
<CrazyLemon> zakwaj?!?
<yang> Rabil pa bi neke Evropske TV kanale, placljive z LIVE streami
<CrazyLemon> live streami česa? sexa?
<yang> CrazyLemon: bolj kaksni news pa dokumentarni programi
<CrazyLemon> live dokumentarni programi.. ti si pa zahteven
<yang> mislim za news mora biti live, za dokumentarce ne
<CrazyLemon> torej..to kar ponuja vsak ISP provider? tv2go, tvin, etc
<yang> recimo ja
<yang> samo me zanima ce je kaksen tak ponudnik da se ne rabim narocati na to storitev preko ISPja
<yang> ker precej redko gledam TV
<yang> in ne bi placeval dodatno nekih 10 eur
<CrazyLemon> sej ne rabiš tv naročnino za to storitev?
<yang> dz0ny: a nis ti neki omenil, da naj bi z oktobrom pri RTVSLO imeli nek bolj open streaming ?
<CrazyLemon> za 5.3km mi gugl pravi 23min
<yang> CrazyLemon: za TV kanale je pri nas doplacilo, jaz imam samo internet paket, brez dodatkov
<CrazyLemon> yang to niso tv kanali ker ne rabiš naročnine za tv
<yang> hm
<yang> imajo tej feedi url-je ali je mozno samo preko web browserja gledat
<yang> mislim jih lahko nastimas da bi gledal z vlc
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: s kolesam?
<yang> Dostop do Amis MobiaTV aplikacije je trenutno omogočen vsem naročnikom storitve Amis Televizija.
<yang> Za popolno delovanje in neomejen dostop je potrebno aktivirati napravo znotraj Mojega računa.
<yang> Vsak uporabnik ima možnost prenosa registracijske kode na 5 različnih naprav.
<yang> Ob morebitnih težavah nam to sporočite na e-poštni naslov: mobiatv@amis.net.
<yang> torej je samo za narocnike TV paketa
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie avtom
<CrazyLemon> yang a nimaš ti tv2ja?
<msev-> A bi kdo z mano naroču tole https://getchip.com/pages/chip da bi si delil poštnino
<CrazyLemon> msev- evo ti chip https://imgur.com/a/C6wqE
<Seniorita> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<Seniorita> »Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet.«
<CrazyLemon> running irc!
<CrazyLemon> pa tale wall charger je US only
<yang> nimam
<speed-> zanimivo lol
<speed-> samo koliko morejo tega naredit da se jim splaca za 9$ prodajat :)
<yang> msev-: ali ni bolje RPI 3 ?
<yang> pa z razliko od postnine ravno toliko prakticno za RPI placas ?
<yang> Jaz se zdaj nisem dobil ohisja za PINE64
<yang> CrazyLemon: 18 eur je doplacila za TV programe, mesecno tukaj
<yang> CrazyLemon: TV2 si mislil kot Å port TV kanal ?
<CrazyLemon> yang tv2 sm mislu kot t2 :)
<yang> bom pogledu
<dz0ny> netflix ma dost dokumentarcev za 10$
<CrazyLemon> ampak nima live streama!
<slax0r> netflix, more like suckflix
<yang> CrazyLemon: lahko T-2 TV2GO gledas tudi npr. v VLCju ? al moras obvezno samo v browserju, namrec zanima me kako bi spravil signal na TV
<slax0r> smart tv + browser na tv?
<yang> ce je http, rtsp stream znan potem lahko gledam na TVju etc.
<yang> ce pa je encodan samo v browser potem pa tezje
<CrazyLemon> yang ne bi vedel nimam t-2ja
<CrazyLemon> imam siol in lahko gledam tako prek tvina ali pa vlcja
<CrazyLemon> .sc haux the war
<jabuk1> The War(4 minute) https://soundcloud.com/hauxofficial/the-war ♥313 ▶724
<CrazyLemon> noice ^
<napsy> .vreme
<napsy> .vreme ljubljana
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 20.6°C @17.08.2016 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 75% severovzhodnik 0.5 m/s (1.8 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:05:34, Kulminacija: 11:07:26, Sončni zahod: 18:09:17
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 03min 43s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 26.1°C @17.08.2016 8:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 64% severozahodnik 2.3 m/s (8.3 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:09:45, Kulminacija: 11:10:32, Sončni zahod: 18:11:19
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 14ur 01min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<msev-> yang, kko rpi3 je 40 eur
<msev-> tale chip je pa 9 usd
<msev-> speed-, a boš ti z mano kupu enga
<msev-> ali več :D
<yang> Lejla Fazlić@WEB_CHAT
<yang> 14:22
<yang> Mobilna aplikacija je vključena v T3 Mega/Giga/Tera T4/Stat/Mega/Giga/Tera paketih
<msev-> yang edin če si mislu na rpi0 sam ni primerljivo ker rpi0 nima svojga flash storage, chip pa ma 4gb, pa rpi0 nima wifi ta ga pa ma
<CrazyLemon> vključena..a je mogoče dostopati do nje z doplačilom?
<CrazyLemon> https://xorcatt.wordpress.com/2016/08/16/equationgroup-tool-leak-extrabacon-demo/
<Seniorita> EquationGroup Tool Leak – ExtraBacon Demo – XORcat
<Seniorita> »Hi there, You may have heard that recently (15/08/2016) a group known as Shadow Brokers released what are said to be a bunch of exploits and tools written and used by the NSA. Two tar were released…«
<CrazyLemon> fun ^
<yang> tako je , moras biti narocnik enega izmed paketov...
<msev-> a bi kdo kšn orange pi naroču?
<msev-> Å¡e skupaj z mano
<yang> kok je postnina za chip
<msev-> nevem mi morjo še sporočit, če je 5usd pol sm za
<yang> jaz sem dal skor vec za postnino za PINE64, kukr sem dal za napravo samo
<msev-> če je pa več kukr sam chip pol pa bv
<msev-> recimo za un onion omega2 je poštnina sam 5usd
<yang> taprav gorenc torej
<msev-> sj to že veš :D
<yang> hehehe
<yang> ma skoda k nimam kej s tem chipom, se ta PINE64 cakam da posljejo ohisje, da se ga lotim...
<yang> drugace bi narocil
<yang> mam kle ene par teh embeded napravic, ko sploh v funkciji niso...
<msev-> učer so rekl da bojo rabl 72 ur da mi povejo kok bo poštnine :D
<dz0ny> .imdb nice guys
<jabuk1> Nice Guys |N/A N/A| N/A
<jabuk1> N/A
<jabuk1> IMDB:N/A/10 (N/A glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 N/A reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0255418
<msev-> ka pa maš yang, loh mi kej pocen prodaš :D
<dz0ny> .imdb The Nice Guys
<jabuk1> The Nice Guys |20 May 2016 116 min| Action, Comedy, Crime
<jabuk1> A mismatched pair of private eyes investigate the apparent suicide of a porn star in 1970s Los Angeles.
<jabuk1> IMDB:7.7/10 (46,762 glasov) | Tomato: 7.6/10 243 reviews (users: 3.9/5 44194 reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3799694
<msev-> lol
<msev-> kašn opis
<msev-> ka pa ostali geeki
<yang> moram mailat na PINE64 support, da vidm kje je to ohisje
<yang> bbl
<msev-> zihr rabte sbc-je
<CrazyLemon> nice guys is aight
<msev-> yang a nemorš kupt enga od rpi
<msev-> a ni isti form-factor
<msev-> CrazyLemon, dj ti kup :D
<msev-> da si nardiš portable computer za na bike :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- torej..telefon?
<msev-> sm vedu da boš to napisal
<msev-> :D
<msev-> pa sm iskal counter v glavi sam sm obupal
<CrazyLemon> as you should
<msev-> edn je fajn napisal na slotechu
<msev-> malina, češnja, banana...kdaj pride na vrsto odojek? :D
<napsy> bleh, odojki
<napsy> kok lahka to jeste
<dz0ny> .yt grimes medieval warfare
<jabuk1> Grimes - Medieval Warfare (From Suicide Squad: The Album) [Official Audio] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXor30_XZMY
<speed-> napsy kaj pa jim fali
<napsy> men to ni dobr
<speed-> sicer jaz rajsi staro svinjo jem :p
<napsy> ne maram takega mesa
<CrazyLemon> 'takega' ?
<msev-> haha
<CrazyLemon> ne maraš okusnega mesa?
<msev-> napsy a ti sam pšance pa ribe ješ
<CrazyLemon> a si..bog ne daj..vegan?!?!
<msev-> :-O
 * msev- hides
<msev-> ej a heatsink na cpu-ju pomaga kj shladit
<msev-> a mora bit nujn uporabljen v povezavi z ventilatorjem
<CrazyLemon> shladit ne..pomaga pa pri odvajanju toplote
<msev-> ta stavk je kontradiktorn
<msev-> če odvajaš toploto z nekega predmeta pomeni da ga hladiš
<msev-> sj rabm sam tko za 5 stopinj shladit ta orangepi
<msev-> k zj mi se segreje na 55 stopinj če še laufam mycroft
<msev-> pa nevm se mi zdi to že kr neki
<dz0ny> not rly
<msev-> k rata številka za temperaturo iz zelene v rdečo :D
<dz0ny> 65 je še kr delujoče
<CrazyLemon> ni čisto nič "kontradiktorn" :)
<slax0r> odvisno za kaj
<slax0r> 65 za amd cpu je ze dokaj hot
<slax0r> aja pi
<slax0r> msev-: drugace pa, hladilno rebro pomaga pri dvajanju toplote ja, ker poveca povrsino procesorja
<slax0r> tudi brez ventilatorja
<slax0r> s/dvajanju/odvajanju*
<msev-> za orange pi
<slax0r> nima veze za kaj, hladilno rebro bo naceloma pripomoglo pri hlajenju
<msev-> baje bakren je najbolš
<msev-> k ma vrjetn boljšo toplotno prevodnost k aluminij
<CrazyLemon> ne bo držalo..ampak je zihr najcenejši!
<slax0r> kaj da ne bo drzalo?
<msev-> ka pa vem cgani kradejo baker
<msev-> tko da nevem če je najcenejši
<CrazyLemon> slax0r da je baker najboljši
<slax0r> aja
<slax0r> mislim da drugega, boljsega, materiala se za CPU coolerje ne uporablja
<CrazyLemon> nope
<slax0r> srebro je sicer boljse, samo se nisem zasledil srebrnega coolerja :)
<CrazyLemon> verjetno 2 much €€
<slax0r> 2much4whatUget
<slax0r> msev-: drugace mam pa en water loop kit doma ki ga ne potrebujem vec
<slax0r> samo cevi moras kupit
<slax0r> ^^
<msev-> noice
<msev-> to je un za zalivat rožce v hiši ane
<msev-> to ni un hardcore sprinkler system?
<slax0r> troll much?
<msev-> no i'm serious, troll je bil nenameren
<msev-> aja ne že vem kaj je to
<msev-> lol
<msev-> pač vodno hlajenje procesorja
<msev-> najs
<msev-> svaka čast
<msev-> mal sm bil zatopljen preveč
<msev-> slax0r, čist sm za-loliral
<slax0r> ^^
<slax0r> sem glih zadnjic gledal v masino in tuhtal ce bi spet dal vodno gor
<msev-> a pol zj delaš loh najtežje izračune gor :P
<msev-> kšno 4k video obdelavo pa to
<msev-> :D
<slax0r> nima veze kaj delas gor
<slax0r> dokler procesorju ne dvignes voltaze bo temperatura enaka
<slax0r> pa ce obdelujes 4k ali 16k video
<slax0r> predpostavljeno da je poraba CPUja enaka seveda
<CrazyLemon> 16k is a hoax!
<slax0r> is not
<CrazyLemon> is is
<slax0r> isn't isn't
<CrazyLemon> is it is it
<idioterna> no.
<msev-> A mi zna kdo povedat kok je razlika v porablenem storageu med android 5 in android 6. For the love of god i cant find it on google
<idioterna> negligible
<msev-> Ares tko like 100mb or so?
<msev-> Ker to kr je zlowdan je 400mb
<msev-> A pol tok a vec a mn?
<idioterna> ene reci se overwritajo
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogerg: RE: Povezava dveh računalnikov prek LAN omrežja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43859#Comment_43859
<yang> Jao, kaj sem se lotil zdaj
<yang> z GUIX eksperimentirat
<yang> zgleda tko kot une early linux distribucije iz 1990ih
<yang> nedodelan package manager, polno stvari je treba rocno vpisovati
<yang> https://www.gnu.org/software/guix/manual/html_node/Using-the-Configuration-System.html#Using-the-Configuration-System
<Seniorita> GNU Guix Reference Manual: Using the Configuration System
<Seniorita> »GNU Guix Reference Manual: Using the Configuration System«
<idioterna> yang: kok neizobrazen si
<yang> brez skrbi da bi vse nastufiral ce bi moral, ne da pa se mi jajcat za brezveze
<idioterna> aha to je po tvoje "jajcanje za brezveze"
<CrazyLemon> https://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gnupg-announce/2016q3/000395.html
<Seniorita> [Announce] Security fixes for Libgcrypt and GnuPG 1.4 [CVE-2016-6316]
<CrazyLemon> 18 year old bug!
<CrazyLemon> almost as old as zdobbie
<speed-> An attacker who obtains 4640 bits from the RNG can
<speed-> trivially predict the next 160 bits of output
<zdobbie> with age and character comes class, be it bug or hacker
<speed-> pff
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie did you just give me a compliment? so nice of you
<sabljar> kaj to pomeni, da CPU podpira 2 threads per core?
<sabljar> ali je to samo delna optimizacija paralelnosti?
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: These Linux Apps Tell You When Your Fave Channels Are Live on Twitch  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/pRmpNVyuzbE/notification-twitch-channels-go-live-linux-desktop
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Računalnik včasih ugasne, spet drugič dela dobro  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43860#Comment_43860
<CrazyLemon> pomeni da lahko proces izvede dve navodili na jedro
<zdobbie> jedro pa med dvema nitima v istem jedru deli pomnilnik
<zdobbie> i.e. CPU caches
<zdobbie> nisem pa ziher, ce vse levele
<CrazyLemon> pa niti so odličen marketinški trik kjer včasih prikažejo kot da računalnik ima več jeder kot jih dejansko ima! ampak to večinoma ker folk v marketingu ne loči jedr pa niti :)
<Gregor3000> hitro vprašanje: teamviewer - ali je to varna zadeva ali ne?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3063-1: Fontconfig vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3063-1/
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 a ni bil pred kratkim en fiasko glede teamviewerja?
<CrazyLemon> ali je bil en drug RD sw?
<Gregor3000> pa sej to me skrbi. oni iz proxsign bi radi da si ga namestim, da mi lahko pogledajo kako in kaj.
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: Računalnik včasih ugasne, spet drugič dela dobro  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43861#Comment_43861
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 bodi bliz ethernet kabla in glej kaj počnejo
<CrazyLemon> če bo kaj fishy..ethernet kabl vn in to je to :D
<Gregor3000> eh ni zgleda ne prinese nič dobrega: http://arstechnica.com/security/2016/06/teamviewer-users-are-being-hacked-in-bulk-and-we-still-dont-know-how/
<Seniorita> TeamViewer users are being hacked in bulk, and we still don’t know how | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »Service blames password reuse for attacks used to drain financial accounts.«
<CrazyLemon> Gregor3000 sj ne rabiš met aktiven teamviewer..zalaufaš ga takrat ko bo tist iz proxsigna hotu in po tistem disejblaš/odstraniš
<Gregor3000> ja sej kot kaže bom to moral naredit. me zanima kaj bojo ugotovili. ker se obnaša res nenavadno. ne vem tudi zakaj rabi porte odprte. mislim vse to se meni zdi brezveze oz. nepotrebno. NLB klik ne rabi nič od tega pa vseeeno deluje ok. dokaj v redu.
<zdobbie> da vidim, kaj ta NUC shendla ...
<zdobbie> spljoh ni svoh
<CrazyLemon> a shendla insurgency @ 60fps?
<zdobbie> nay :|
<zdobbie> ~40
<zdobbie> but that's more than nuff to handle you
<Gregor3000> še lag nardiš pa si na konju
<Gregor3000> :-)
<yang> https://www.defectivebydesign.org/blog/lawsuit_could_be_beginning_end_drm
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie screenshots pls
<zdobbie> can't
<CrazyLemon> riight
<CrazyLemon> a je not i5 ali i7?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a ti imaš odprt screen na jabuk1 kjer spremljaš sporočila/errorje? če maš čas..a vržeš uč če je bil kak error/sporočilo včeraj za wordpress
<yang> msev-: podobno se je slisalo vceraj https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:SSTV_sunset_audio.ogg
<Seniorita> File:SSTV sunset audio.ogg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<yang> msev-: bi blo za probat sprejem naslednjic http://www.rtl-sdr.com/receiving-sstv-with-rtl-sdr/
<Seniorita> Receiving SSTV with RTL-SDR - rtl-sdr.com
<Seniorita> »Over on the Radio Antics blog fellow RTL-SDR enthusiast Andrew has been using the RTL-SDR to receive Slow Scan Television (SSTV) amateur signals. SSTV is a method ham radio enthusiasts use to send small images to one another. The images often contain their ham call sign overlaid on the image. Andrew was able to receive …«
<lynxlynxlynx> https://www.1ka.si/a/102450
<Seniorita> Motivi za participacijo v prostoprogramskih skupnostih - EnKlikAnketa - 1KA spletne ankete
<zdobbie> kam spada slogging na tem kanalu?
<zdobbie> pod Ubuntu?
<idioterna> kaj pa je slogging?
<idioterna> Å¡loganje?
<zdobbie> "(by extension) To work slowly and deliberately (overcoming significant boredom)."
<idioterna> aja
<lynxlynxlynx> heh
<matjaz> Prispevanje in sodelovanje mi je pomembno, ker ...
<matjaz> … iščem partnersko zvezo.
<matjaz> wat?
<matjaz> :D
<zdobbie> ja
<zdobbie> lih do tja prsu
<idioterna> jsm obkluku da ne, ampak ce ne bi ze bil v partnerski zvezi
<zdobbie> FLOSS-weds
<idioterna> bi to zihr bla dodatna motivacija
<idioterna> kje bi pa dobil boljso punco kokr v open source communityju?
<idioterna> no, razn mogoce v cycling communityju, k je tut se kr open
<CrazyLemon> </sex_joke>
<idioterna> twas no joke
<CrazyLemon>  <matjaz>: Prispevanje in sodelovanje mi je pomembno, ker ...
<CrazyLemon> [21:00:57] <matjaz>: … iščem partnersko zvezo.
<CrazyLemon> očitno ta ki je sestavu anketo ni bil na #ubuntu-si!
<CrazyLemon> </sausage_party_joke>
<yang> idioterna: you just want to be married with yourself
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: bila
<yang> jst ne vem kje so vecji cudaki kot v open source cycling communitiju :)
<CrazyLemon> ping
<jabuk1> CrazyLemon: pong
<CrazyLemon> yang tko kot tvoj buddy RMS?
<zdobbie> yang: Trump voting population
<yang> zdobbie: hehe
<yang> CrazyLemon: ja pretty much on je s samim sabo porocen, ker se najbolj sam s sabo strinja
<idioterna> yang: kako se pa sam s sabo porocis
<idioterna> and even worse
<idioterna> kako se locis?
<CrazyLemon> pa ni omenjen ubuntu.si v anketi?!?!
<yang> v vegasu se lahk tut z iphonom porocis, google it
<idioterna> ja sam od iphone se uizi locis
<idioterna> vrzes s tromostovja, pa si done
<idioterna> kaj pa ce si sam s sabo porocen?
<idioterna> mors pa sebe vrzt v reko?
<CrazyLemon> you die inside
<matjaz> !g vegas iphone marriage
<Seniorita> Man marries iPhone: Video shows ceremony in Las Vegas | BGR http://bgr.com/2016/06/29/man-marries-iphone-video/
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ta ki je sestavila*
<matjaz> pa obviously ne ja :)
<zdobbie> hnnnnnggg https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLO4X6UI8OY
<Seniorita> ARRIVAL – International Trailer (HD) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Taking place after alien crafts land around the world, an expert linguist is recruited by the military to determine whether they come in peace or are a threa...«
<CrazyLemon> dež!
<upd> https://steemit.com/introduceyourself/@enric/this-is-my-story-of-how-i-took-492000-euros-from-68-bank-loans-and-started-a-radical-movement
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Niber: RE: proXSign  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43862#Comment_43862
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk1> Zvečer bodo marsikje še krajevne padavine, ki bodo ponoči večinoma ponehale. Do jutra se bo ponekod delno zjasnilo, nastalo bo nekaj megle. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 13 do 19 stopinj.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo spremenljivo do pretežno oblačno. Predvsem sredi dneva in popoldne bodo spet nastajale krajevne plohe in nevihte. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 22 do 25, na Primorskem do 28 stopinj C.
<idioterna> ful je nice vreme
<idioterna> morm jit kej s kolesom
<upd> a zdele
<idioterna> ja zdele ni slab cajt za jit
<idioterna> toplo pa mokro je, idealno
<idioterna> mislm, idealno ce mas tapravo opremo
<idioterna> dobro luc pa taprave cunje
<idioterna> pa gume k dobr primejo v takm
<upd> posebaj gume
<upd> pa še avtov nimaš
<upd> edin srne morš pazit
<upd> če greš iz mesta
<idioterna> po hosti grem ja
<idioterna> mi je ze pred nosom cez cesto skocu srnak ja
<idioterna> sam sej mam celado
<idioterna> ga loh headbuttnem stran
<idioterna> sam roge bi si mogu se gor nalept
<upd> pol bi pa srne za tabo letele
<idioterna> to pa ze itak
<upd> :d
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/srna.jpg
<upd> heh
<idioterna> ok to je s cist prevec wide angle kamero
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/lean.jpg je bols i guess
<idioterna> k je s telefonom
<upd> jup
<upd> kolk te gume zdržijo
<idioterna> cesa?
<idioterna> kilometrov?
<upd> tko če je za po makedamu
<idioterna> ene 5-10kkm
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ne to pa bl ne
<idioterna> mislm pod 10km/h gres loh po cemr hocs
<upd> am ja
<upd> no sj ga ni velik
<upd> sam so Å¡e lukne
<upd> pa to sranje
<upd> pa pesek
<upd> sam vsen s tem greš lažje
<idioterna> kupis ciklokros
<idioterna> pa mas oboje loh
<upd> zdej imam enega gorskega
<upd> ne morš nič s tistim
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/lumberjack-nago.jpg
<idioterna> mam cestne pa krampaste gume
<idioterna> sam morm menjat, mogu bi se ene feltne kupt pa
<idioterna> premal kolesarm da bi se mi zdel pametn
<upd> aja
<upd> bom pogledal
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-18
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] Rogerg: RE: [rešeno] Skupna raba datotek prek LAN omrežja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43863#Comment_43863
<zdobbie_> ping
<jabuk1> zdobbie_: pong
<zdobbie_> H O I
<slax0r> speed-: cestitam :D
<zdobbie> gratz
<zdobbie> http://i.imgur.com/BWJsK4s.gifv
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] gregor3000: RE: [rešeno] Skupna raba datotek prek LAN omrežja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43864#Comment_43864
<CrazyLemon> 737 je kr glasn fucker
<slax0r> no shizzle
<CrazyLemon> for realzzle
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: pa sej je :OLD:
<idioterna> kaj sele un s taprvimi motorji
<idioterna> k majo ful manjsi bypass
<idioterna> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/ef/Lufthansa_737-130_D-ABED.jpg
<CrazyLemon> je old ja..sam tale norveški čist vsakič ko gre 'mimo' se kr konkretno sliši in takoj veš kateri je
<idioterna> teli so bli dvakrat bl glasni
<CrazyLemon> Boeing 737-8FZ
<CrazyLemon> https://planefinder.net/images/5983902:Photo:1206973.jpg tale je bil"
<CrazyLemon> !*
<idioterna> kul
<slax0r> planetfinder my ass, that's a plane!
<idioterna> jes' corav?
<slax0r> ffs, pares
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> http://domenkozar.tumblr.com/post/149035945221/odgovor-vladars-glede-sigen-ca-in-sigov-ca
<Seniorita> Zapisi Domna — Odgovor @vladaRS glede SIGEN-CA in SIGOV-CA...
<Seniorita> »Danes je @vladaRS objavila pojasnilo Ministrstva za javno upravo, da si morajo OSX in Linux uporabniki sami ročno namestiti korensko potrdilo, če hočejo dostopati do državne infrastrukture.Za začetek...«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Rhythmbox 3.4 Released With New Web Remote Plugin  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/hd8imvU9Lns/rhythmbox-3-4-web-remote-plugin
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: Rclone Synchronizes Files Between Multiple Cloud Storage Services (Command Line)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/bPZG5eY3HuA/rclone-synchronizes-files-between.html
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: 1-Up: You Can Now Update 8BitDo Gamepad Firmware on Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/4kPB-QXDuuw/update-8bitdo-firmware-linux
<CrazyLemon> js ne razumem teh fckin turistov
<CrazyLemon> naredijo zastoj samo zato ker vsak 5. avto pusti 50-100m pred sabo placa
<CrazyLemon> zakaj za vraga mona neumna
<pitastrudl> so ziher italijani, če bi blo kaj manj placa bi imel verižne nesreče po celi obali
<pitastrudl> treba bit previden :^)
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ma niso sam italijani..tudi nemci so taki
<CrazyLemon> najprej en čas se komaj premikaš...300m naprej pa se že pelješ 50km/h
<CrazyLemon> http://hexus.net/tech/news/cpu/95914-amd-provides-first-glance-zen-summit-ridge-performance/
<Seniorita> AMD provides a first glance at Zen Summit Ridge performance - CPU - News - HEXUS.net
<Seniorita> »Demonstrates that it beats a comparable recent Intel i7 chip in multi-threaded tasks.«
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/vodja-krscanske-skupine-dejal-da-so-poplave-bozja-kazen-za-istospolne-a-voda-je-zalila-tudi-njegovo-hiso.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Vodja krščanske skupine dejal, da so poplave božja kazen za istospolne, a voda je zalila tudi njegovo hišo
<Seniorita> »Kontroverzni vodja ameriške krščanske skupine Tony Perkins je ob poplavah v Louisiani dejal, da je tragedija skoraj biblijskih razsežnosti božja kazen za istospolne. Nato so ga opomnili, da je tudi sam svoj dom zapustil v kanuju. Nerodno, kajne?«
<CrazyLemon> ahahahahaha
<CrazyLemon> E P I C
<CrazyLemon> mislim..reply..ne poplave!
<zdobbie> when summers are too damn hot http://www.finance.si/8848135/Tudi-ministrica-Gyoerkoes-Znidarjeva-bi-imela-vodni-top?cctest&
<Seniorita> Tudi ministrica Györkös Žnidarjeva bi imela vodni top
<Seniorita> »Ministrstvo za notranje zadeve šest let po prejšnjem neuspelem poskusu nakupa vodnega topa skuša znova z javnim naročilom za nakup vodnega topa«
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk1> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 24.8°C @18.08.2016 14:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 74% zahodnik 5 m/s (18.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:10:59, Kulminacija: 11:10:19, Sončni zahod: 18:09:40
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 58min 41s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> its kinda awesome..except the wind
<zdobbie> does the wind go like this?
<zdobbie> wwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooooooooooooooossssssssssss
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie it does.. men se zdi da je celada kriva za to
<CrazyLemon> pa slušalke sam še emplify (?) that sound
<zdobbie> pro tip: it's not
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie i have to disagree
<CrazyLemon> i think it makes a huge difference
<zdobbie> it's actually quite OK one of us is wrong and I am right
<CrazyLemon> so..i am right
<CrazyLemon> thats how i read that
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie nabavu bidon?
 * CrazyLemon gre tretjič v izolo po bidon
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: narocu sem jih
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie pri cultu?
<zdobbie> 4 sem ubodu, bom mel za naslednji dve leti
<zdobbie> bike24
<zdobbie> se par cot zraven
<CrazyLemon> Å¡opoholik
<zdobbie> es lo que es
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie http://www.cat-ears.com/
<Seniorita> cat-ears
<zdobbie> nag se pa nam vozu!
<CrazyLemon> see..it makes a huge difference
<zdobbie> FWIW sem pricakoval tiste uhlje za maskare
<zdobbie> and I'd wear _that_ over this
<CrazyLemon> i dare you to wear that over these!
<zdobbie> buy them for me!
<CrazyLemon> haha
<CrazyLemon> a bi kdo prispeval da kupimo zdobbie cat ears?! halloween edition?!?!
<CrazyLemon> kako se že pinga cel chat?1
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: se en pogoj
<zdobbie> da ti zvozis na Roglo
<zdobbie> s kolesam
<CrazyLemon> kje je rogla? mogoče sm tam že bil
<CrazyLemon> evo folk
<CrazyLemon> https://www.amazon.com/Awesome-Ears-Helmet-Gear-Tail/dp/B008WDSIWY
<Seniorita> Amazon.com: Awesome Ears Helmet Gear - Cat Ears w/Tail: Automotive
<CrazyLemon> 13 USD!
<Seniorita> »Buy Awesome Ears Helmet Gear - Cat Ears w/Tail: Helmet Accessories - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases«
<CrazyLemon> thats like..0.5usd/person
<zdobbie> nbenga repa
<CrazyLemon> jah mačka ma rep ...
<CrazyLemon> z repom boš sam še bl aerodinamičen
<zdobbie> but I am not a cat
<CrazyLemon> ker se zrak ne bo vrtinču za tabo
<zdobbie> .yt on all levels but physical
<jabuk1> On all levels except physical, I am a wolf https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtH7l-dhHZQ
<zdobbie> ^ not like this
<CrazyLemon> nič..grem na kolo
<CrazyLemon> lejtr
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: yeah, nemci so tut taki
<pitastrudl> tm pr vinakoper je tut skos kolona
<zdobbie> bo citroncek vse porocu, ko pride dam
<dz0ny> .yt gangsta kahleni
<jabuk1> A Cover of ~ Gansta by Kahleni https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_0xHc7T9s_0
<dz0ny> .yt gangsta kehleni
<jabuk1> Kehlani - The Way feat. Chance The Rapper [Official Video] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E1xYcXsGp0
<dz0ny> no  luck
<dz0ny> spotify:track:1W7zkKgRv9mrLbfdQ8XyH3
<dz0ny> .yt i started a joke feat becky hanson
<jabuk1> ConfidentialMX – I Started A Joke ft. Becky Hanson (From Suicide Squad: The Album) [Official Audio] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Td6R3TmEbcA
<idioterna> https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/powershell-is-open-sourced-and-is-available-on-linux/
<Seniorita> PowerShell is open sourced and is available on Linux | Blog | Microsoft Azure
<Seniorita> »Today’s customers live in a multi-platform, multi-cloud, multi-OS world – that’s just reality. This world brings new challenges and customers need tools to make everything work together.«
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sej tisto pri vinakopru je vir vseh težav... :)
<CrazyLemon> tretjič šel po bidon in očitno bom še enkrat mogu it
<CrazyLemon> note to self.. ne it na kolo če nisi mel proper kosilo
<CrazyLemon> note to self 2.. banana ni proper kosilo
<CrazyLemon> vseeno dva PRja \o/
<zdobbie__> duuuuhh
<zdobbie__> bananas are for scale, not lunch
<CrazyLemon> no sj sm pojedel tretjino sendviča
<CrazyLemon> ampak očitno tudi to ni dovolj!
<CrazyLemon> i'd kill for proper čevapi pa prebranac :)
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, ne noooooo
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, proper kosilA*
<CrazyLemon> mr nazi..yes sir nazi sir
<CrazyLemon> a mi boš zdaj prinesu čevape pa prebrAnAc? :D
<matjaz> NOPE
<matjaz> naj ti bo to kazen
<CrazyLemon> za kazen samo čevapi brez dodatkov? :(
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlqr8fBxBYo
<Seniorita> Pljačka u Poreču:Kavu su mi naplatili više jer sam stranac! | Socijalni eksperiment - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Leon Žilavi napravio je socijlani eksperiment u kojem je glumio stranca u kafiću. Upravo zbog toga je platio drugačiju cijenu kave od svojje prijateljice koj...«
<dz0ny> mislim da je tle fora v prjatlci
<dz0ny> :)
<zdobbie__> ^ sexist
<matjaz> https://twitter.com/progrium/status/766341604428828672
<Seniorita> Jeff Lindsay auf Twitter: ""I watched TED talks before they were cool." "You mean before they were uncool?" "Before they were uncool, they were cool. Before that.""
<matjaz> :)
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: drugič pojej tri  banane
<zdobbie__> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<idioterna> zdobbie__: who
<idioterna> konobaru?
<zdobbie__> dz0ny !
<zdobbie__> oz
<zdobbie__> why not both?
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3064-1: GnuPG vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3064-1/
<zdobbie__> https://gfycat.com/ScratchyInconsequentialBoilweevil
<Seniorita> Hop on! GIF | Create, Discover and Share on Gfycat
<Seniorita> »Watch Hop on! GIF by gimp439 on Gfycat. Discover more olympics GIFs, womenofwrestling GIFs, wrestling GIFs on Gfycat.«
<zdobbie__> http://i.imgur.com/rAX0Suq.gifv
<idioterna> legit
<zdobbie__> http://i.imgur.com/ZCrrGuJ.gifv
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3066-1: PostgreSQL vulnerabilities  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3066-1/
<CrazyLemon> .yt gianni kosta sirius
<jabuk1> Gianni Kosta feat. Belle - Sirius https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRyurdcxSGg
<CrazyLemon> nice tunes ^
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu Security] USN-3065-1: Libgcrypt vulnerability  http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-3065-1/
<matjaz> .yt alan parsons sirius
<jabuk1> The Alan Parsons Project - SIRIUS https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mp0ZISBYidI
<matjaz> ^
<matjaz> edini pravi Sirius
<matjaz> '96 Bulls!
<zdobbie__> .yt dance yrself clean
<CrazyLemon> more sirius than my sirius?
<jabuk1> LCD Soundsystem - Dance Yrself Clean https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoA0cTC228M
<matjaz> .yt 96 bulls intro
<jabuk1> Chicago Bulls Introduction 1996 NBA Finals Game 6 vs Seattle Supersonics https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKsG-4hg8d0
<matjaz> to!
<zdobbie__> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-Z9lTUu3e8
<zdobbie__> TO
<Seniorita> Trump adviser on Trump losing: 'Says who?' - YouTube
<CrazyLemon> pipen, rodman, jordan...the dream team
<zdobbie__> parallel to ubuntu.si translation team 2012
<CrazyLemon> 12? hm..čist možno ja
<CrazyLemon> za 12.04 smo kr velik naredili
<matjaz> kdaj ste/so se sploh lotil prevajanja? pri keri verziji?
<CrazyLemon> js? pojma nimam
<CrazyLemon> Member since:
<CrazyLemon> 2007-09-16
<CrazyLemon> torej..7.10? :D
<matjaz> nooice
<matjaz> mam eno pripombo drgač
<matjaz> Ubuntu je bil prvi distro, ki sem ga probal
<matjaz> pa dal sem na slovenščino
<matjaz> ne vem kera verzija
<CrazyLemon> Created on:
<CrazyLemon> 2006-05-30
<matjaz> med inštalacijo prek apt-get ko te vpraša za potrditev namestitve paketov je d/N
<CrazyLemon> torj enkrat mid 06 so začeli
<matjaz> sprejme pa samo y/N
<matjaz> ne vem če še vedno, včasih je blo tako :)
<CrazyLemon> ja..to pač nekdo ki ne ve prevajat naredO
<CrazyLemon> dvomim :)
<matjaz> :D
<lynxlynxlynx>  ne ve prevajat naredO
<CrazyLemon> ja
<CrazyLemon> nekdo ki ve prevajat tega ne bi naredO
<zdobbie__> k3k
<CrazyLemon> ok..now i feel guilty ker sm sladoled pojedu ampak je pa pasal!
<matjaz> čak sej mam v dnevni .si gor!
<matjaz> grem pogledat
<CrazyLemon> matjaz all in all se mi zdi da je kr zadovoljiva kakovost prevodov :)
<CrazyLemon> matjaz lahk pogledaš sam v zadnjih verzijah tega ni
<CrazyLemon> Ali želite nadaljevati? [Y/n]
<matjaz> :thumbsup:
<matjaz> ne sej, nisem še opazil večjih prevajalskih napak
<matjaz> nisem sicer gledal podrobno ampak ja
<CrazyLemon> sicer nazadnje tak neumn niz je bil v tanovem 'programskem središču' kjer je pisalo plačljivo..ampak je bilo mišljeno kot neprosto
<CrazyLemon> ampak js..sm predvidevam da če ni free..je pa za plačat :p
<zdobbie__> that's why you use Facebook
<CrazyLemon> for the nonfree stuff?
<zdobbie__> non-free, but not payable
<matjaz> free as in free doom
<CrazyLemon> so which is it? can i take it and walk away without paying?
<matjaz> a ni to Luther reku?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz naah..luther je reku 'nigga pls'
<matjaz> a ne
<matjaz> comment #1
<matjaz> scott-herom
<CrazyLemon> "First"?
<matjaz> heron*
<matjaz> !g gil scott-heron
<Seniorita> Gil Scott-Heron - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gil_Scott-Heron
<matjaz> ^ dis nigga
<matjaz> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8B6DVdCzwy0
<Seniorita> Gil Scott-Heron - Comment #1 - YouTube
<Seniorita> »One of my most favorite Gil Scott-Heron poems...It speaks for itself. Track #4 from "Small Talk at 125th and Lenox" (1970)«
<matjaz> tekst je vrhunski
<yang> A je kdo ze resil anketo od Katje Gucek ?
<lynxlynxlynx> pomoje že precej ljudi, ker je kar dobro razširila
<upd> ko je to
 * CrazyLemon jo je razširil
<CrazyLemon> :$
<CrazyLemon> anketo..ne katjo :p
<msev-> http://www.gearbest.com/tv-box-mini-pc/pp_401685.html?wid=21&utm_source=mail_api&utm_medium=mail&utm_campaign=regular.0816&eo=3lcixjbze78gw40a&email=b2t8bWFya3NldjFAZ21haWwuY29tfDc5NDc=
<Seniorita> SCISHION V88 TV Box Rockchip 3229 Quad Core-23.97 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com
<Seniorita> »I like this. Do you think I should buy it?«
<msev-> kva mislte
<msev-> a se da na kšn način castat na android tv box
<msev-> da emulira chromecast
<Matthai> Večer... a kdo ve tole: https://slo-tech.com/forum/t680245#crta
<Seniorita> USB kamera z mikrofonom in zvočniki? @ Slo-Tech
<msev-> ja
<msev-> vem za tako z mikrofonom
<msev-> brez zvočnikov
<upd> :D
<msev-> za čist pocen
<msev-> ps3 eye kamera
<upd> vrjetno hoče imet da je vse na usb
<upd> na 1 usb
<msev-> aja vrjetn zato hoče k ma samo en usb
<msev-> Matthai, http://www.dx.com/p/usb-2-0-300k-pixel-webcam-with-microphone-and-speaker-for-pc-laptop-59366 tole sam je bogo
<Seniorita> USB 2.0 300K Pixel Webcam with Microphone and Speaker for PC/Laptop - Free Shipping - DealExtreme
<Seniorita> »I like this from DX. Find the cool gadgets at a incredibly low price with worldwide free shipping here.«
<Matthai> ja, samo 1 usb port imam
<Matthai> na dotični napravici
<Matthai> hehe, izgleda pa hardcore :-)
<Matthai> huh -  Item is temporarily sold out.
<upd> http://www.gizfever.com/webcam-with-speaker-microphone-p-525.html ta ima samo usb
<Seniorita> Purchase Gadgets - Gifts - Watches - Electronics @ GizFever.com
<upd> če jo kje dobiš
<upd> vga vrjetno ne gre več
<upd> .napoved
<jabuk1> Zvečer in ponoči bo spremenljivo, ponekod tudi pretežno oblačno. Še se bodo pojavljale krajevne plohe in nevihte, na jugozahodu lahko do jutra. Predvsem v bližini morja bodo možni močnejši nalivi. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 13 do 18, ob morju 20 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo zjutraj in dopoldne še pretežno oblačno in večinoma suho, nato se bo oblačnost trgala. Sredi dneva in popoldne bodo nastajale krajevne plohe, sprva bo možna še kakšna nevihta. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 22 do 26, na Primorskem do 29 stopinj C.
<upd> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-19
<slax0r> jutro
<zdobbie> so what
<slax0r> so bite me
<msev-> zdobbie bolš da je napisal bite me kukr fuck me if i know
<msev-> :D
<msev-> haha
<msev-> slax0r, jutro
<idioterna> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1356420867720294&set=a.541149935914062.133003.100000571821572&type=3
<Seniorita> Nader Al-Sarras - Meanwhile in a Berlin metro.... The text... | Facebook
<Seniorita> »Meanwhile in a Berlin metro.... The text on the bag reads:"This text has no other purpose than to terrify those who are afraid of the Arabic language."«
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Prevent The Super Key From Opening Dash On Top Of Fullscreen Windows (Ubuntu /w Unity Only)  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/CurVez3Uuog/how-to-prevent-super-key-from-opening.html
<CrazyLemon> so awesome ^
<idioterna> kaj to
<CrazyLemon> tale python skript ki ti disejbla super key ko imaš fullscreen okno..like games
<CrazyLemon> sam ne dela če je chrome v fullscreenu ..meh
<CrazyLemon> a dela
<idioterna> aja dunno
<idioterna> js mam kde, nimam takih tezav
<CrazyLemon> zato ker kde ni super :)
<slax0r> msev-: o/
<zdobbie> GET REKT LMAO
<zdobbie> HiDPI resolution mam na Yogi
<zdobbie> in Chrome 52 ne jebe 5%
<CrazyLemon> kaj bi rad da ti čestita ko ga odpreš?!
<CrazyLemon> :>
<zdobbie> at least
<dz0ny> to ma sam unity neke cudne pobleme
<CrazyLemon> ampak zdobbie uporablja debian ne ubuntu ...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/svet/placali-vec-samo-zato-ker-so-turisti.html
<Seniorita> 24ur.com - Več plačali samo zato, ker so turisti
<Seniorita> »Kako dalmatinska priloga, torej krompir in blitva, postane pohištvo, belo vino pa belo jamranje? S slabimi prevodi na jedilnikih, ki na hrvaški obali sploh niso tako redki. Turistov res to niti ne moti preveč, dokler vedo, za kaj gre, a je vseeno izjemno šlampasto. Veliko bolj bi verjetno turiste razjezilo, če bi vedeli, da včasih plačajo več samo zato, ker so turisti.«
<zdobbie> & gnome shell
<CrazyLemon> "sorry out of cock" :D
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> zakaj bi pa disejblal super key?
<slax0r> super key is super
<CrazyLemon> ker je Y zravn super keya
<CrazyLemon> in namest da ležiš se znajdeš v dashu
<slax0r> bullshit
<slax0r> Y is nowhere near super key
<slax0r> :P
<slax0r> in seriously, kako lahko tako zgresis da namesto z/y pritisnes super key? :P
<idioterna> small fat fingers.
<CrazyLemon> slax0r lej..ti pa tvoji slow paced gejmi ne razumete kako je to ko si sredi heavy firea
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: lej, ti pa tvoji point & click gejmi ne razumete kako je ko mas 6 weapon groupov + heat + ammo za manage-at sredi heavy fire-a
<CrazyLemon> slax0r očitno še nisi igral FPS! lots of heat and ammo!
<slax0r> sam dobrih 10 let CS in AA ^^
<CrazyLemon> thats for sissies
<CrazyLemon> real men play insurgency!
<slax0r> real men play with pussy
<slax0r> :D
<idioterna> mmm, men se zmer prsti disijo
<slax0r> ^
<slax0r> guys, it finally happened!
<slax0r> to smo vedno potrebovali!
<slax0r> https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/powershell-is-open-sourced-and-is-available-on-linux/
<Seniorita> PowerShell is open sourced and is available on Linux | Blog | Microsoft Azure
<Seniorita> »Today’s customers live in a multi-platform, multi-cloud, multi-OS world – that’s just reality. This world brings new challenges and customers need tools to make everything work together.«
<slax0r> sploh ne vem kako sem lahko linuxal brez powershell!
<slax0r> aj gate powa nao!
<idioterna> men je kul
<CrazyLemon> whats so kul about it
<idioterna> paradigm shift je
<idioterna> to je pomembn
<CrazyLemon> but not really
<CrazyLemon> common joe-u je vseeno za powershell
<CrazyLemon> and common joe matters
<zdobbie> and Joan too
<zdobbie> surge danes zvecer?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne..ker si že zadnjič zahinavil
<idioterna> ja js loh na udbo pridem mal
<zdobbie> se instaliran nisem mel!
<CrazyLemon> pa udba sux :p
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: dem ballz
<jabuka> URGENT! WordPress 4.6 “Pepper” - https://wordpress.org/news/2016/08/pepper/
<jabuka> Published: Tue Aug 16 2016 21:06:46 GMT+0200 (CEST)
<Seniorita> WordPress 4.6 “Pepper”
<Seniorita> »Version 4.6 of WordPress, named “Pepper” in honor of jazz baritone saxophonist Park Frederick “Pepper” Adams III, is available for download or update in your WordPress dashboard. New features in 4.…«
<CrazyLemon> what?!?!
<CrazyLemon> its like..3 days late!?
<CrazyLemon> aja! wrong chan..of course :D
<zdobbie> ?
<CrazyLemon> a nisi vidu ti tega sporočila?
<CrazyLemon> aja..sj je vidno vsem
<zdobbie> mhm
<slax0r> urgent?
<slax0r> wordpress?
<slax0r> phahaha
<CrazyLemon> naah..just a copy/paste da testiram če dela bot.say
<CrazyLemon> also https://twitter.com/maemst/status/766334568941096960
<Seniorita> Matthias Stürmer auf Twitter: "Great #OpenSource news from Bern, CH: city parliament votes clearly for CHF 843k PoC to move away from @Microsoft to @Linux @libreoffice etc"
<speed-> hellow
<yang> msev-: http://sdrsharp.com/
<Seniorita> SDR# | Software Defined Radio in C#
<Seniorita> »Software Defined Radio Application for Windows«
<speed-> roi - radio on internet?
<speed-> slax0r podpisal sem
<speed-> uradno prodal duso :p
<Matthai> eno trapasto vprašanje... kje bi dobil Walking Dead sezono 07 in kasnejše?
<napsy> the torrentigh
<napsy> torrentih
<speed-> na vsaki torrent strani? :)
<Matthai> em, kateri? nekako nisem našel nič pametnega
<Matthai> nekako ne poznam torrent scene...
<speed-> thepiratebay.org ?
<Matthai> sem že nekaj iskal, pa n isem uspel najti... trenutno imajo database maintenance sicer
<speed-> lol to pa je novo na piratebay
<speed-> USE A VPN! Downloading torrents is a federal crime
<speed-> haha
<CrazyLemon> Matthai torrentleech?
<speed-> tam nucas acc :p
<CrazyLemon> res je :)
<CrazyLemon> hence the availability of the service :D
<speed-> malo so mi tecni ker se vedno vse zapakirano
<speed-> ko da smo leta 99
<speed-> te pa vzemes nekaj dol kompletne sezone pa moras vse razpakirat...
<speed->  :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Latest Steam Client Update Now Rolling Out, This Is What’s New  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/G7uscT9vscc/latest-steam-client-update-controller-fixes
<slax0r> speed-: sem slisal :)
<slax0r> kolko so ti dali ce lahko vprasam>
<slax0r> ?
<lynxlynxlynx> http://i.imgur.com/5RDIonS.jpg
<dz0ny> speed-: ja to je kao ker se torrenti kvarjo :D
<speed-> slax0r 2.6
<speed-> dobra startnina
<speed-> :)
<slax0r> senior?
<slax0r> speed-: ^
<speed-> ne
<speed-> navaden peon
<speed-> :D
<idioterna> kera firma to
<CrazyLemon> haider inc.
<speed-> scoop and spoon
<slax0r> speed-: za navadnega peona je ok, ce so te pa za seniora vzeli potem so te pa malo nasomarili
<speed-> ne
<speed-> saj pa se nic nisem pokazal
<speed-> pa na razpisu so meli napisano da majo seniour 3-3.5
<speed-> v pon zacnem pa 1mesec mam probo kao
<slax0r> ja, to je standard
<slax0r> pol tak dobro placajo seniorja
<speed-> pa zanimive pogodbe majo to ti avstrijci
<speed-> notri take zadeve da v slo ni variante da pride v pogodbo lol
<speed-> najbolj mi je zmagala ta da kao ce zajebejo pa mi prevec nakazejo in 3 mesece ne ugotovijo, je tisto uradno moje lol
<slax0r> jup
<slax0r> ce ti kaj prevec nakazejo, samo tiho
<speed-> naj samo dajo eno nulo vec
<speed-> :p
<slax0r> te pozovi, ka v prekmurji spraznimo vse kleti ^^
<speed-> ja heh
<speed-> mislin ka je v prekmurji vec zalog
<speed-> kak bi ena nula lahko kupila :D
<slax0r> hahhaha :D
<slax0r> verjetno :D
<Seniorita>  [Web Upd8] Andrew: How To Completely Disable Mouse Acceleration In Linux  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/webupd8/~3/9E1CO8qLVh4/how-to-completely-disable-mouse.html
<speed-> samo letos bo slaba letina
<speed-> mene tudi ze stric pital ka mo pili drugo leto :D
<slax0r> pa letos ja ni blo nekaj dosti toce, ali?
<idioterna> https://twitter.com/IgorPribac/status/766624121480511488
<Seniorita> Igor Pribac auf Twitter: "Burkini - Firenški imam objavi tole fotko na svojem fb računu. V 1 d prejme 2K všečkov. Nato mu zaprejo fb račun. https://t.co/hBLxse3zS8"
<idioterna> dobr da v italiji burkini ni banan
<speed-> pa toca je zjebala
<speed-> pa tam aprila ali kdaj tisti minus
<speed-> nam je celi lugas zmrzno :)
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: it's not
<zdobbie> smart doesn't need sleep
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie well i do accept PRs on that branch
<CrazyLemon> smarty pants
<CrazyLemon> cessne so tudi glasne
<zdobbie> has*
<CrazyLemon> gaddemit!
<CrazyLemon> ne bom več spammal..razn če  zdobbie ne najde še kak typo
<zdobbie> what kind of monster ne deva presledka za comment #
<CrazyLemon> sej je presledek #24presledekZan
<zdobbie> "#we should sleep 20s"
<zdobbie> also, "sleep for* 20s"
<CrazyLemon> thats a feature
<CrazyLemon> če opaziš da vsak komentar ki se začne na we
<CrazyLemon> se začne #we
<CrazyLemon> in ne "# we"
<CrazyLemon> coz we all know there is no we in ubuntu-si! </rhyme>
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/v8ixz63r1cgx.jpg
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] StankoC: Asus USB-N10 Nano - WiFi  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6518/asus-usb-n10-nano-wifi
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] StankoC: RE: Wifi povezava se prekinja  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43865#Comment_43865
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: Asus USB-N10 Nano - WiFi  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43866#Comment_43866
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/13934676_10153975572432424_6853281366086223015_n.jpg?oh=5d4ec88784f8d34204f5b2f1cb3ae634&oe=581956F4
<CrazyLemon> lol
<idioterna> skoda k je shopped
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<CrazyLemon>  The original said:"I wish I only got two minutes for hooking".
 * CrazyLemon is gonna go play some insurgency
<CrazyLemon> če kdo želi joinat..ping me on ircž
<CrazyLemon> irc*
<idioterna> a
<idioterna> a bos na udbi?
<idioterna> apparently not
<idioterna> no, grem js na udbo en hunt solo
<idioterna> pa joinejte ce vam sede
<idioterna> whee, peak night outpost
<CrazyLemon> ne razumem kako ti je zabavno igrat z boti :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie msev- pitastrudl matjaz dz0ny gre kdo insurgency?
<matjaz> glih robota sm začel gledat
<pitastrudl> glih deadpoola sm nehal gledat
<pitastrudl> mudi se mi v tuš
<pitastrudl> bbl
<CrazyLemon> matjaz meh je
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja actual 15 fps mam
<idioterna> ne morm pvp tko
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: offline si?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny a greš na udbo ali public?
<CrazyLemon> idioterna so? to ni low
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ja pa je
<idioterna> mislm, nism konkurencn no
<CrazyLemon> idioterna sej tko ali tko ne bi bil konkurencn :D
<idioterna> eh pa ja
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Geary User? Here’s A Question For You…  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/phBhqJTj6Hg/geary-user-heres-question
<idioterna> z dobro gajbo sm zmer bil konkurencn
<CrazyLemon> no dz0ny naj odloči kje bo igral
<dz0ny> bom pocaku da se odlocte igrat
<CrazyLemon> torej..vsak igra tisto kar želi :D
<idioterna> ja js igram ze 20 minut
<idioterna> skonekti na udba.org pass hehe
<zdobbie> kaj te zaj
<zdobbie> NUCa moram napeljat do ekrana
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e en izgovor..what a surprise
<CrazyLemon> idioterna js mam ves čas 20fps
<zdobbie> ??? se jst mam na NUCu vec
<zdobbie> must be the APU
<idioterna> zmagu sm
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie so you are saying a 5 year old APU can't compete with a brand spanking new intel ?!?!
<CrazyLemon> da faq is going on in this world
<idioterna> dz0ny: na udba.org smo
<CrazyLemon> on igra cs
<pitastrudl> :o
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny mumble bi si mogu zrihtat..tko te lahko opozorimo ce je kak enemy za tabo
<zdobbie> fun enough
<CrazyLemon> it was aight
<CrazyLemon> not as fun as a public server tho
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> pozabu vpn izkljucit
<CrazyLemon> se mi je zdelo da bo neki takega :)
<CrazyLemon> pron ali vpn
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-20
<zdobbie> “You're living in poverty, your schools are no good, you have no jobs. Fifty-eight percent of your youth is unemployed. What the hell do you have to lose?” Trump said. “And at the end of four years, I guarantee you that I will get over 95 percent of the African-American vote. I promise you. Because I will produce.”
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: Asus USB-N10 Nano - WiFi  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43867#Comment_43867
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] StankoC: RE: Asus USB-N10 Nano - WiFi  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43868#Comment_43868
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] CrazyLemon: RE: [rešeno] Asus USB-N10 Nano - WiFi  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43869#Comment_43869
<pitastrudl> .vreme bohinj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Bohinjska Češnjica (596.3m): 25.6°C @20.08.2016 10:40 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 61%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:11:07, Kulminacija: 11:09:01, Sončni zahod: 18:06:55
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 55min 48s, Luna je v ščipu
<pitastrudl> .vreme bohinjsko jezero
<jabuk1> ARSO: Vogel (1535m): 13°C @20.08.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 86%   pretežno jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:11:29, Kulminacija: 11:09:25, Sončni zahod: 18:07:20
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 55min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> .vreme stara fužina
<jabuk1> ARSO: Bohinjska Češnjica (596.3m): 25.6°C @20.08.2016 10:40 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 61%
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:11:20, Kulminacija: 11:09:13, Sončni zahod: 18:07:05
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 55min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> .vreme ribčev laz
<jabuk1> ARSO: Vogel (1535m): 13°C @20.08.2016 6:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 86%   pretežno jasno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:11:23, Kulminacija: 11:09:14, Sončni zahod: 18:07:05
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 55min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> bohinjska češnjica bo kr kul
<pitastrudl> nevem če bi šel na bohinj jutri
<pitastrudl> no sej zdej je že pozno k je tok cajt
<matjaz> v bohinj* :)
<matjaz> ob nedeljah je itak polno
<pitastrudl> res je
<zdobbie> my team when we start Buhriz checkpoint http://i.imgur.com/p3Vj9ft.jpg
<idioterna> take shelter indoors, eh?
<CrazyLemon> better than taking shelter outdoors
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl koliko dni pa ti potrebuješ da prideš v bohinj?
<zdobbie> sam potika se naokol
<zdobbie> kdo bo pa OCaml pisu??
<CrazyLemon> teh internetz
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/that-time-of-month-again.jpg
<CrazyLemon> koliko jih ti znucaš madona :)
<CrazyLemon> pa pucaš jih tudi bl mal :D
<idioterna> zakaj bi pa ketne pucu
<idioterna> ce jo morm enkrat na mesec zamenat
<zdobbie> jst sem ze pa mislu, da nc vec ne vozis
<zdobbie> ne limas strava linkov, niti fotk ne delas
<idioterna> aja jah mal sm se navelicu fotkat
<idioterna> sej un javor shot se vedno nardim vsakic k grem tam mim
<idioterna> sam bi si mogu vzet ene pol ure
<idioterna> pa zbrat spet vse
<idioterna> https://bou.si/pic/batch/javor
<idioterna> bom pozim spet kej
<zdobbie> jaysus
<yangX> lahko bi naredu fotografsko razstavo "Poglej z Javorja"
<yangX> Pogled
<yangX> sam bi rabu dost placa, da bi razobesil 150 slik
<idioterna> sej loh dam na internet, tam je dost placa
<zdobbie> but internet's for porn
<CrazyLemon> and internet has a short attention span
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/nago-35k.png
<idioterna> evo porn
<CrazyLemon> april to august..to ni en mesec ...
<idioterna> ne, tri je
 * CrazyLemon prešteje na prste.. 
<CrazyLemon> ne..ni tri
<CrazyLemon> fingers dont lie
<idioterna> visemanje
<idioterna> konc prejsnga mesca je blo se 0.5%
<idioterna> zdej je pa ze 1% notch not padu
<idioterna> nism pa avgusta se nc uploadal
<idioterna> pa je blo kr dost kilometrov
<idioterna> pa ne vem kako nej gume belezim, k mam dva seta
<idioterna> pa jih menjam glede na to kam grem s kolesom
<idioterna> kaj bo sele k si bom se en wheelset kupu
<idioterna> ce bi vsak mesec menju ketno bi jih do zdej ze 30 zamenjal :)
<idioterna> pa mel 100.000 km
<idioterna> pa suni bi bla jezna
<idioterna> se pa ful pozna razlika kje vozis
<idioterna> ce se izognes strmim klancom ketna komot zdrzi vec kot 5000km
<CrazyLemon> [14:07:50] <idioterna>: ce jo morm enkrat na mesec zamenat
<CrazyLemon> [14:21:37] <idioterna>: ce bi vsak mesec menju ketno bi jih do zdej ze 30 zamenjal :)
<idioterna> sem se pogovarjal z enim iz ljutomera prav da ma 10.000 km
<CrazyLemon> so confusing
<idioterna> sej spucam ketne no
<idioterna> halo
<idioterna> sam pac zdele je nisem, ker sem jo dol dal
<CrazyLemon> nič ti ne verjamem..nič! tist k laže o ketnah laže o lajfu!
<idioterna> a ti jo spucas predn jo vrzes v kanto
<CrazyLemon> js jo spucam pred vsako vožnjo
<CrazyLemon> pa nalubeam
<idioterna> really?
<CrazyLemon> coz i dry lube
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> ja, sej res
<CrazyLemon> ja
<idioterna> ti se tut ne vozis po dezju
<idioterna> to si pol lahko picajzl :)
<CrazyLemon> i prefer not to :)
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/cx.jpg
<idioterna> js grem tkole :)
<CrazyLemon> ne pa ne..ker bi hitro padu če bi mel take gume!
<idioterna> ja sej to sm sam za fotko tko namazu gume
<idioterna> z jedilnim nozem
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa zadnjič sm vidu enga tudi tko..'masivnega' tipa kot si sam
<CrazyLemon> pa je mel enak stil vožnje kot ti
<idioterna> stil?
<idioterna> kasn stil pa je to
<CrazyLemon> ja.."who cares about the rules" stil :p
<idioterna> what rules
<CrazyLemon> prometna pravila
<idioterna> a to un k te je povozt hotu z mercedezom
<CrazyLemon> ne ne..ta je bil na kolesu
<CrazyLemon> un idiot je bil v jeepu
<idioterna> aja no sej ce je na kolesu pol ni panike
<idioterna> pol ne veljajo predpisi zanj
<CrazyLemon> ta je kr zavil pred avto..brez da bi nakazal kam gre
<idioterna> pol je sam "SURVIVE"
<idioterna> ja in?
<idioterna> a je avto moral zavirat?
<CrazyLemon> je ja
<idioterna> aha, vids, napaka.
<idioterna> js tega nikol ne nardim
<CrazyLemon> ni Å¡el dovolj hitro? :D
<CrazyLemon> kolesar ne avto
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> mislm js tut skocim pred avto
<idioterna> amapk grem hitreje od avta.
<CrazyLemon> js ko skočim pred avto...ponavadi grem počasi
<idioterna> tko da to ni problem, razn kadar se mi zlomi vilca pa faceplantam na asfalt pred njim
<idioterna> tist mors pa pol znat ksn ninja move
<idioterna> da te ne povozjo
<CrazyLemon> zadnjič skoraj v križišče šel ko je bila rdeča..ker pač je sam eno križišče s semaforjem v kopru in nism navajen it s kolesom čez taka križišča :D
<CrazyLemon> oziroma tudi v izoli ni nobenega takega križišča
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: do bohinja rabis ziher 2uri minimum
<pitastrudl> pa ce bi sel zdaj bi bil tam dokaj pozno
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ob 14-15 bi bil gor..lih za kosilo! :)
<idioterna> do bohinja js rabm 2 uri pa pol
<idioterna> s kolesom
<pitastrudl> iz lj ja
<pitastrudl> ne iz kopra
<pitastrudl> :p
<idioterna> iz kopra je manj, k je blizje
<pitastrudl> :D
<idioterna> pa se veter mas v hrbet
<zdobbie> pa Vrsic
<CrazyLemon> vršič?
<CrazyLemon> a ti bi Å¡e en krog naredu do kranjske pa nazaj v bohinj?
<idioterna> ja sej to je cist bliz
<idioterna> pa se cez mangart gres loh po poti
<idioterna> k je lustna cesta
<CrazyLemon> na italijanski strani ni najbl luštna
<CrazyLemon> je pa luštn spust po dolini trente
<idioterna> mislm da se temu rece vzpon, ce bi rad iz kopra prsu v bohinj :)
<CrazyLemon> jah čez mangart ne boš pršu v bohinj :) thats for sure!
<idioterna> 255 km je ce gres po trenti gor
<idioterna> iz kopra do bohinja
<idioterna> 257 pa ce gres cez mangart
<idioterna> pardon, 275
<idioterna> to pa valda zmores v dveh urah!
<idioterna> 300km ce gres prek kozine
<idioterna> da ne vozis po italiji tukej okol trsta
<CrazyLemon> #1 https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CqTyqcnWAAE9D2_.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> #2 https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CqTysAmWgAQv3Cw.jpg:large
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> #2 nsfw
<zdobbie> what
<idioterna> kaj je pa nsfw
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: plz elaborate
<CrazyLemon> idioterna the devil is nsfw if you work in a catholic churck
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie elaborate what?
<zdobbie> nsfw
<CrazyLemon> church*
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie see ^
<zdobbie> weak!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: but nobody here does
<CrazyLemon> idioterna but this is being logged and is available to the universe.. so ... yea i'm not going to hell just because i didn't write nsfw!
<idioterna> no, you're going to hell for completely unrelated reasons :)
<CrazyLemon> thats fine with me :)
<CrazyLemon> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CqUBEhgWYAA3hJQ.jpg:large
<idioterna> a so srbi zmagal
<matjaz> ne Å¡e
<matjaz> jutri je tekma
<yangX> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/08/18/amd_zen_latest/
<Seniorita> The calm before the storm: AMD's Zen bears down on Intel CPUs • The Register
<Seniorita> »More details confirmed ahead of 2017 desktop, server launch – and don't mention ARM«
<CrazyLemon> old
<CrazyLemon> also..la vuelta has started?
<CrazyLemon> yup
<msev-> la vuelta :D
<msev-> ooo
<msev-> spet bomo gledal
<dz0ny> .sc never be like you flume
<jabuk1> Never Be Like You (Flume Cover)(5 minut) https://soundcloud.com/crywolf/never-be-like-you-flume-cover ♥26,476 ▶662,288
<dz0ny> .sc never be like you flume kai martin
<jabuk1> Never Be Like You (Flume Cover)(5 minut) https://soundcloud.com/crywolf/never-be-like-you-flume-cover ♥26,476 ▶662,288
<dz0ny> .yt never be like you flume kai martin
<jabuk1> Flume - Never Be Like You feat. Kai (Martin Solveig Remix) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7I5zEmr_5Q
<CrazyLemon> .imdb now you see me 2
<jabuk1> Now You See Me 2 |10 Jun 2016 129 min| Action, Adventure, Comedy
<jabuk1> The Four Horsemen resurface and are forcibly recruited by a tech genius to pull off their most impossible heist yet.
<jabuk1> IMDB:6.9/10 (40,659 glasov) | Tomato: N/A/10 N/A reviews (users: N/A/5 44947 reviews)
<jabuk1> Povezava: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt3110958
<CrazyLemon> .yt now you see me 2
<jabuk1> NOW YOU SEE ME 2 - OFFICIAL INTERNATIONAL TRAILER [HD] https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AuEjHzOIgBE
<dz0ny> .yt Flume - You Know feat. Allan Kingdom & Raekwon
<jabuk1> Flume - You Know feat. Allan Kingdom & Raekwon https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLf84LPzlVc
<CrazyLemon> flume night? :)
<CrazyLemon> 0.4s!
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3l2htBOnAtM&feature=youtu.be
<Seniorita> Asian Dad: What's 9 + 10? - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Youtube needs this full video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQu2VCzwvBw«
<zdobbie> "Ves pogovor na kanalu se beleži in je javno dostopen" why's this chan so NSA-friendly
<Matthai> ja, to tudi mene malo moti :-)
<CrazyLemon> zakaj te to moti? a misliš da noben od 30ih oseb na tem kanalu nima backloga ki ga lahko kamorkoli uploada/pošlje? :)
<CrazyLemon> oziroma tako kot Seniorita beleži na določeno stran na internetu :)
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: 3 Firefox Add-ons Every Ubuntu User Needs  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/p1NOXFnd9j0/3-firefox-add-ons-every-ubuntu-user-needs
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] R33D3M33R: RE: [rešeno] Asus USB-N10 Nano - WiFi  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/comment/43870#Comment_43870
#ubuntu-si 2016-08-21
<yangX> https://www.tacomaworld.com/attachments/image-jpg.1139119/
<yangX> .vreme lj
<jabuk1> ARSO: Ljubljana (299m): 19°C @21.08.2016 4:00 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 94% vzhodnik 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h) oblačno
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:10:31, Kulminacija: 11:06:22, Sončni zahod: 18:02:14
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 51min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<zdobbie> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/halifax-gratitude-at-work-facebook-video-1.3729458
<Seniorita> Halifax's gratitude on display in Facebook video - Nova Scotia - CBC News
<Seniorita> »A social experiment by a Halifax company found almost 100 per cent of people said thank you when the door was held for them.«
<Seniorita>  [Ubuntu.si] ladolubuntu: Skype  https://www.ubuntu.si/forum/discussion/6519/skype
<zdobbie> http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/08/when-were-happy-we-actively-sabotage-our-good-moods-with-grim-tasks/
<Seniorita> When we’re happy, we actively sabotage our good moods with grim tasks | Ars Technica
<Seniorita> »With the chance of long-term gains, humans may not take the obvious, hedonistic path.«
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/nba/videos/10154277525668463/?hc_ref=NEWSFEED
<Seniorita> NBA - Chronik | Facebook
<Seniorita> »NBA. Gefällt 31.194.490 Mal · 2.833.640 Personen sprechen darüber. http://www.nba.com«
<CrazyLemon> so badass
<matjaz> https://be5invis.github.io/Iosevka/
<Seniorita> Iosevka
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<msev-> A se da system.d service naštimat tko da zalaufa samo 1x na dan ob določenem času, vmes pa idla. In kok porab resourceov če nek system.d service samo neko preprosto python skripto tkole enkrat na dan zalaufa?
<matjaz> če sam pišeš skripto jo napiši tako da zalaufa enkrat na dan, drgač pa cron uporabi
<CrazyLemon> ali pa systemd timer
<matjaz> ^
<CrazyLemon> glede idleanja pa kaj to pomeni zate idle? da skripta laufa pa nič ne počne ali da sploh ne laufa?
<CrazyLemon> .napoved
<jabuk1> Popoldne bo spremenljivo oblačno, nastajale bodo krajevne plohe in posamezne nevihte. Zapihal bo severovzhodnik, na Primorskem proti večeru šibka burja. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 20 do 24, na Primorskem do 28 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> Zvečer in ponoči se bo dež od zahoda spet okrepil, ob morju bo še grmelo. Ponekod v severni Sloveniji bo prehodno zapihal okrepljen severni veter, okrepila se bo tudi burja na Primorskem. Do jutri zjutraj bo dež od severozahoda ponehal, začelo se bo jasniti. Najnižje jutranje temperature bodo od 7 do 14, ob morju okoli 17 stopinj C.
<jabuk1> Jutri bo delno jasno z občasno povečano oblačnostjo, ki jo bo več v vzhodni polovici države. Tam bodo popoldne posamezne kratkotrajne plohe. Ponekod bo še pihal severni veter, burja na Primorskem pa bo slabela in popoldne prehodno ponehala. Najvišje dnevne temperature bodo od 22 do 27 stopinj C.
<CrazyLemon> .obeti
<jabuk1> V torek bo pretežno jasno, le na vzhodu občasno zmerno oblačno. Ponekod bo še pihal severovzhodni veter, na Primorskem šibka burja. V sredo bo pretežno jasno. Jutro bo sveže, morda ponekod megleno.
<CrazyLemon> ffs..kje so te plohe pa nevihte
<matjaz> .vreme radovljica
<jabuk1> ARSO: Letališče Lesce (515m): 22.6°C @21.08.2016 10:30 UTC.
<jabuk1> Vlažnost: 70% južni veter 1.4 m/s (5.0 km/h)
<jabuk1> Sončni vzhod: 04:11:23, Kulminacija: 11:07:51, Sončni zahod: 18:04:20
<jabuk1> Dan je dolg: 13ur 52min 57s, Luna je v ščipu
<matjaz> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3750914/I-won-t-Lord-Wedding-rings-1million-Sir-Ian-Mckellen-tells-Facebook-billionaire.html
<Seniorita> Napster founder Sean Parker offered Sir Ian Mckellen £1m to dress as Gandalf for his wedding | Daily Mail Online
<Seniorita> »Sir Ian, 77, was made the lucrative offer to officiate the wedding of Silicon Valley tycoon Sean Parker at his Tolkien-themed wedding in June 2013 to singer Alexandra Lenas, in in Big Sur, California.«
<matjaz> wat
<CrazyLemon> http://indiatoday.intoday.in/technology/story/are-you-a-criminal-now-users-may-get-3-yr-in-jail-for-viewing-torrent-site-blocked-url-in-india/1/745181.html
<Seniorita> Are you a criminal now? Users may get 3-yr in jail for viewing torrent site, blocked URL in India : News, News - India Today
<Seniorita> »Just accessing information under a blocked URL will land you in jail and leave your bank account poorer by Rs 3 lakh.«
<CrazyLemon> wat
<slax0r> ello
<slax0r> dz0ny: around?
<slax0r> 17hrs idle...jupi
<msev-> idle v tem primeru mi pomen da nč ne počne
<msev-> oz ne
<msev-> da sploh ne laufa. tko
<msev-> a pol systemd timer al cron?
<slax0r> wut?
<pitastrudl> wat
<matjaz> fak
<msev-> Emmm let me rephrase
<zdobbie> matjaz: to bo najbrz ze naslednjo sezono vpeljan v Silicon Valley
<CrazyLemon> both..use both!
<zdobbie> whynotboth.jpg
<msev-> Ta skripta bi zelel da se zalaufa samo enkrat na dan umes pa nc ne pocne
<msev-> Spet sm zafrknu
<matjaz> zdobbie, could be, Urlich is gettin' married confirmed!
<zdobbie> Erlich
<msev-> (Ta skripta bi zelel da se zalaufa samo enkrat na dan umes sploh ne laufa
<CrazyLemon> umes pa nc ne pocne meni pomeni da je zalaufana in pa idlea
<matjaz> yes, ma bad
<zdobbie> msev-: int main() { while (true) { do_stuff(); sleep(24 * 60 * 60 - 1); } return 0; }
<msev-> Ja zmotu sm se spet
<CrazyLemon> not python code ^
<msev-> Zgleda C ane
<CrazyLemon> also..zelo pomembno je kdaj zalaufaš skript
<msev-> Al pa ne
<CrazyLemon> i'm disappointed zdobbie
<msev-> Ja pac zu3 bi tole mel
<msev-> Gledam te systemd timerje zgleda straightforward
<CrazyLemon> a je to nov bmw? zu3?
<zdobbie> jah se bos pa enkrat ob petih vstal!
<zdobbie> pa pognal skripto
<msev-> Haha
<zdobbie> a zvonik v lokalni cerkvi programiras?
<msev-> Bom si tak velik rdec gumb postavu
<msev-> Ne zdobbie nism js yang
<msev-> :P
<msev-> Cron je bl nezanesljiv k systemd timer?
<CrazyLemon> wat
<CrazyLemon> tko kot je zdobbie bl nezanesljiv k zdobersek je cron bl nezanesljiv k systemd timer
<CrazyLemon> if that even makes any sense at all
<speed-> mene cron se ni zajebal v 15+ letih :D
<speed-> za systemd timer pa se nisem niti cul :)
<CrazyLemon> its the new great thing made by systemd team!
<speed-> dunno prvic cujem
<speed-> bsd ma to?
<speed-> :D
<speed-> ok prvo kar google najde je: Why don't the people who hate systemd use BSD instead? : linux
<speed-> tak da zgleda da ne :)
<zdobbie> this system.d timer
<msev-> A pol cron isto dela ce se pi reboota zarad power outagea?
<speed-> ja
<msev-> No kul pol bom vrjetn kr oldfashioned way
<msev-> A je treba cron systemd service nastimat?
<zdobbie> kaj pa mas proti systemdju!?!??!?!?
<zdobbie> YOU SHALL BE REPORTED TO THE SYSTEMD POLICE
<zdobbie> Binary note already added to the system log.
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Every Simplenote App Is Now Open-Source  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/di8HWVU49J8/automattic-open-source-simplenote-linux-app
<idioterna> jsm se lih dons naucu
<slax0r> msev-: systemd timer je replacement za cron
<slax0r> ne vem ce si resil to kaj ali ne
<slax0r> naj bi omogocal lazji management, control, itd
<CrazyLemon> msev- evo idioterna se je lih naucu..ti bo on vse porihtal sam dej mu ssh access
<slax0r> ker je 0 8 * * * /run/this/shit.sh
<slax0r> prevec kompleksno
<slax0r> za nekatere
<zdobbie> but it ain't gunna be free
<slax0r> and systemd sucks monkey ass balls
<zdobbie> Harambe's balls?
<slax0r> y not
<zdobbie> HE DED
<zdobbie> that's why
<slax0r> so?
<zdobbie> ja najbrz so ga kremiral
<slax0r> se pa hitro predas
<zdobbie> can't argue with a necrophiliac cross-species dust sucker
<slax0r> anyhoo, je dz0ny mogoce ze tukaj?
<slax0r> nope
<idioterna> cron je tezje avtomatizirat
<idioterna> hitro rata messy
<msev-> Pol systemd timers priporocate
<msev-> Oz pac 2 tabora se zgleda kreseta tukaj
<zdobbie> ne
<CrazyLemon> js nobenga ne kresem
<CrazyLemon> sam da se ve
<zdobbie> en tabor hoce ostat relevanten
<CrazyLemon> nobenga tukaj*
<msev-> a žene tut ne CrazyLemon
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> lol no
<jabuk1> https://i.imgur.com/BiSkH5D.png
<zdobbie> ksna zena
<idioterna> msev-: kar ti je lazje uporabi
<msev-> jap, indeed :)
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk1> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk1> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> oh man
<idioterna> so ming is attacking earth again?
<idioterna> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MS4_Z84-rRE
<Seniorita> Flash - Queen (Official Music Video) - YouTube
<Seniorita> »From the original soundtrack of the movie "Flash Gordon" Flash a-ah Savior of the Universe Flash He save everyone of us Flash He's a miracle Flash King of th...«
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Kdenlive Video Editor Snags Big Update, Improves Stability  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/dKN5VXYidas/kdenlive-16-08-0-released-pre-rendering
<msev-> a kdo ve na kok barov polnejo jeklenke s plinom
<msev-> propanske
<msev-> sj bom guglov zle sam tko če slučajn kdo ve
<msev-> :D
<zdobbie> TOO DAMN HIGH
<zdobbie> and I'm just sitting here, serving out all the memes
<zdobbie> MaaS
<zdobbie> pa sem si mislu it prah pobrisat po mizi
<msev-> https://hybridpotatocannon.blogspot.si/
<Seniorita> Howitzer Hybrid Potato Cannon
<slax0r> zgleda da dz0nyja danes ne bo
<slax0r> uporablja kdo mogoce njegov gobu?
<CrazyLemon> i used to
<CrazyLemon> kaj te matra slax0r
<yangX> Danes sem se peljal za enim k je mel na avtu nalepko "Road cycling is for pussies"
<zdobbie> najbrz MTBjevc
<yangX> ja
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: gobu -GOPATH $(pwd) && echo $GOPATH
<slax0r> ne vrne $(pwd)
<slax0r> ampak /home/user/go
<CrazyLemon> ./gobu-linux-amd64 -GOPATH $(pwd) && echo $GOPATH
<CrazyLemon> flag provided but not defined: -GOPATH
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ^
<CrazyLemon> če grem v gobu shell
<CrazyLemon> pa pwd pa gopath vrne ..pwd in gopath
<sky[x]> lp
<zdobbie> this is fine. http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/presidential-races/292126-michele-bachmann-advising-trump-on-foreign-policy
<Seniorita> Michele Bachmann: I'm advising Trump on foreign policy | TheHill
<Seniorita> »The former Minnesota lawmaker is already advising Trump on Evangelical issues.«
<msev-> sudo systemctl status nodered.service
<msev-> kko že ustavm
<msev-> k "sudo systemctl nodered.service stop" ne dela
<msev-> aha sam narobn vrstn red vrjetn
<msev-> yup
<msev-> matjaz, kam si mi zanč reku da nj dam te user systemd service?
<msev-> a tole /usr/local/systemd/system/
<msev-> ~/.config/systemd/user/
<msev-> aha tole
<msev-> kje že najdem systemd service
<msev-> razne od paketov
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: http://laravel.io/bin/qQNMr
<Seniorita> Laravel.io - The Laravel Community Portal
<slax0r> gobu je symlink na gobu-linux-amd64
<slax0r> old af gobu da ti javlja da ni definiran flag?
<msev-> ok zj sm dal tega v .config/systemd/user
<msev-> msev@orangepipc:~/.config/systemd/user$ sudo systemctl enable mycroft.service
<msev-> [sudo] password for msev:
<msev-> Failed to execute operation: No such file or directory
<msev-> msev@orangepipc:~/.config/systemd/user$ ls
<msev-> mycroft.service
<msev-> zakaj nemorm lol
<speed-> mycroft.service enable ?
<msev-> aja lol
<msev-> zmerm napačn vrstn red uporabm
<msev-> ne rata
<msev-> ni blo to
<msev-> nezastopm niti s tabom mi noče prikazat tega fajla
<msev-> mycroft.service
<msev-> naredu sm ga pa s "touch mycroft.service"
<msev-> pa pol notr skopirov tekst
<msev-> pa shranu
<msev-> blage zakaj noče
<zdobbie> like what up
<zdobbie> I got a Nutella jar that needs emptying
<msev-> aha ratal mi je
<msev-> celo pot sm mogu napisat
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/RVNnKkXA drat o double drat
<Seniorita> - Pastebin.com
<zdobbie> que paso?
<msev-> ma nevem
<msev-> mogoče sm failov k sm v napačni mapi enablov in je pol symlinkal
<msev-> nope
<CrazyLemon> slax0r kr old ja
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a ti veš kaj je fora zakaj ne dela :D
<CrazyLemon> vedno je systemctl whatchawannado kater.service
<msev-> enablan je sam startat noče
<CrazyLemon> msev- kaj pravi status
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/k881HASa
<Seniorita> - Pastebin.com
<msev-> a mislš da bi mogu definirat kot deamo
<msev-> deamon
<CrazyLemon> jah če je tvoj mycroft daemon ga definiraj kot daemon
<msev-> nevem kaj je lol
<msev-> sam tko se mi zdi ker piše main process exited
<msev-> tuki v outputu
<matjaz> msev-, če si ga dal v .config, pol morš uporabt systemctl --user
<matjaz> also, man systemctl
<CrazyLemon> slax0r https://paste.ubuntu.com/23076253/
<Seniorita> Ubuntu Pastebin
<CrazyLemon> works for me i guess
<msev-> a pol sudo systemctl --user start mycroft.service?
<msev-> a že pr enablu?
<matjaz> brez sudo
<matjaz> MAN SYSTEMCTL
<CrazyLemon> MAN SYSTEMCTL
<CrazyLemon> MAN: ukaz ni bil najden
<CrazyLemon> YOU ARE LYING TO HIM!
<CrazyLemon> STOP LYING !
<matjaz> :)
<msev-> ja
<msev-> pač
<msev-> nevem kaj nj pogledam
<msev-> :D
<matjaz> preberi vse
<msev-> bom probov neki druzga
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> !g systemd config directory
<Seniorita> systemd - ArchWiki https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/systemd
<CrazyLemon> ^
<matjaz> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/User
<matjaz> ^^
<msev-> systemctl --user enable servic
<msev-> če nau to delal
<msev-> bom pa dal tm v etc ane?
<matjaz> lejga spet bi rad root vmešal tja kamor ni treba
<CrazyLemon> but everything is easier with #
<msev-> msev@orangepipc:~/.config/systemd/user$ systemctl --user enable ~/.config/systemd/user/mycroft.service
<msev-> Failed to execute operation: Invalid argument
<CrazyLemon> what in the world
<CrazyLemon> a si ti sploh prebral kaj tam piše?
<CrazyLemon> All the user services will be placed in ~/.config/systemd/user/. If you want to run services on first login, execute systemctl --user enable service for any service you want to be autostarted.
<msev-> ja
<msev-> a nism to naredu
<msev-> s to komando
<matjaz> ne
<msev-> nerazumem kaj je narobe v komandi
<msev-> aja že vem
<msev-> a --user
<msev-> morm zamenat z --msev ?
<idioterna> jao
<matjaz> !g systemd user arch wiki
<Seniorita> systemd/User - ArchWiki https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/User
<matjaz> ^^^
<idioterna> service ni file
<CrazyLemon> narobe je to da napamet počneš..DVAKRAT PREBERI
<idioterna> systemctl --user enable mycroft
<idioterna> ffs
<msev-> a sam tko, tnx idioterna da vidmo če je res
<msev-> ne ni ne dela
<zdobbie> lies and deception
<zdobbie> i.e. just another Sunday
<idioterna> ne dela?
<idioterna> a napise 'haha!'
<msev-> nope
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> kaj pa?
<CrazyLemon> "hihi" ?
<msev-> Failed to execute operation: Invalid argument
<msev-> dons me extra trollate :D
<msev-> If you want to run services on first login, execute systemctl --user enable service
<zdobbie> "hue hue" ?
<msev-> sj sm napisal to
<zdobbie> sounds like "hue hue"
<zdobbie> reads*
<msev-> system ctl --user enable blabla
<CrazyLemon> in kje vse imaš ta mycroft.service?
<msev-> nevem originalno tuki na temu pathu k je copypastan
<msev-> ~/.config/systemd/user/mycroft.service
<CrazyLemon> find /etc/systemd/ -iname mycroft*
<msev-> nč ne pokaže
<msev-> newline samo
<CrazyLemon> find /lib/systemd/ -iname mycroft*
<msev-> tut nč
<msev-> sj ga ni naredu sam mycroft
<matjaz> dej raj pokaži kaj si dal v service fajl
<zdobbie> top secrets!
<msev-> http://pastebin.com/QBxyiiEy
<Seniorita> [Unit] Description=Mycroft Service [Service] ExecStart=/home/msev/librarie - Pastebin.com
<matjaz> a maš msev.target definiran?
<msev-> dunno
<msev-> prolly not
<msev-> u said i need to do it dat way :D
<matjaz> pol dej default.target
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: kaj te muč
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny marsikaj..be more specific ?
<msev-> Å¡e kr ne dela matjaz
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: gobu
<CrazyLemon> Alias=
<CrazyLemon> A space-separated list of additional names this unit shall be installed under.
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny slax0r je men težave z gobu..not me
<dz0ny> ah
<dz0ny> hes gone
<matjaz> msev-, kaj ti pa status pokaže?
<msev-> ja zj not found pa failed
<msev-> k sm ga disablov
<idioterna> system ctl ?
<idioterna> al systemctl
<CrazyLemon> systemd-analyze --user verify mycroft.service
<idioterna> k to ni isto
<msev-> Unknown operation 'verify'.
<dz0ny> magnetdl.com top
<msev-> zj sm dal še enkrat na start način
<msev-> msev@orangepipc:~/.config/systemd/user$ sudo systemctl enable ~/.config/systemd/user/mycroft.service
<msev-> Created symlink from /etc/systemd/system/mycroft.service to /home/msev/.config/systemd/user/mycroft.service.
<msev-> Created symlink from /etc/systemd/system/default.target.wants/mycroft.service to /home/msev/.config/systemd/user/mycroft.service.
<dz0ny> kaj pa je v /home/msev/libraries/mycroft-core-release-v0.7.7/mycroft.sh
<msev-> ja ta datoteka k je v poti
<msev-> in je chmod +x-ana
<dz0ny> pa service type mora bit verjetno forking
<msev-> in manual dela da jo startnem
<dz0ny> mhm
<dz0ny> sam D je bitchy kako se process naprej forka
<msev-> ja pomoje tut to sm na začetku napisal
<msev-> k sm predlagal deamon
<msev-> kao
<dz0ny> bash je fork
<dz0ny> daemon zihr ne
<msev-> aja
<dz0ny> dej prlimi nekam ta mycroft.sh
<msev-> no pač mislu sm da gre v nek drug proces
<msev-> https://github.com/MycroftAI/mycroft-core/blob/master/mycroft.sh
<Seniorita> mycroft-core/mycroft.sh at master · MycroftAI/mycroft-core · GitHub
<Seniorita> »mycroft-core - Mycroft Core, the Mycroft Artificial Intelligence platform.«
<zdobbie> all I'm saying is
<zdobbie> there's bigger problems in Sinjar
<CrazyLemon> systemd-analyze --user verify mycroft.service
<CrazyLemon> mycroft.service: Command bla bla
<CrazyLemon> tko da ne vem kako tebi 'verify' je unknown operation
<msev-> ja nevem
<msev-> tko je blo
<CrazyLemon> js vem..pebkac! :)
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie a greš surgeat al kwa?!
<zdobbie> najprej bom sel shiteat
<CrazyLemon> good..coz you shite quite a lot in insurgency
<CrazyLemon> .gif oh snap
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/26hit9ptxXpScWbRe/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> .gif no he didn't
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/26ufoy2yCLDnQ4sta/giphy.gif
<CrazyLemon> .gif yes he did
<CrazyLemon> .gif mic drop
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/11S09gORVcFKfe/giphy.gif
<jabuk1> http://media.giphy.com/media/R3FSRO8Z9D0lO/giphy.gif
<msev-> dz0ny, kaj pravš pol na tist
<zdobbie> shite on you
<msev-> mycroft.sh
<matjaz> mycroft.shite
<msev-> indeed
<msev-> :D
<Seniorita>  [OMG! Ubuntu!] Joey-Elijah Sneddon: Instagraph Updated With Direct Messages, Pull-to-Refresh  http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/GDVD-zD5IPM/instagraph-update-bug-fixes-features
<msev-> a pol type ni taprav?
<CrazyLemon> zdaj je eden ali zletel s ceste ali pa ruknu v avto
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: a to surgate z avti
<CrazyLemon> idioterna ne..to bo v insurgency 2.0 ko bo engine supportal avte
<CrazyLemon> nč..nevihta zgleda da bo..tko da grem surgeat
<CrazyLemon> če kdo želi joinat..ping me here ---> ./
<CrazyLemon> evo..gasilci pa rešilci so tu
<yangX> A naute gledal kako bodo Srbijanci nabil Americane v kosarki ?
<CrazyLemon> ne
<idioterna> yangX: sport gledajo sam narkomani
<yangX> zakaj pol ne gledas ?
<idioterna> k nism narkoman
<yangX> Ja sej je bols da igrice igras, bos kej drucga pol pocel ko bos odrastu
<idioterna> a fuzbal gledu
<yangX> bols da se fokusiras na igrco da te ne ubijejo
<idioterna> nism niti zalaufu se
<yangX> Zakaj mislis da sport gledajo narkomani ?
<idioterna> zakaj pa ti misls da so americani neumni?
<yangX> zato k ne igram ameriskih igric
<idioterna> zgleda da so slovenci se kr zabiti
<zdobbie> ne igras ameriskih igric => (???) => americani so neumni
<CrazyLemon> ??? == profit?
<zdobbie> whose?
<CrazyLemon>  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<CrazyLemon> trumps?
<CrazyLemon> KOPER
<CrazyLemon> Prometna nesreča na Šmarski cesti, ena oseba poškodovana.
<yangX> se že ravsajo
<yangX> pr kosarki
<yangX> Mora da uđe lopta
<yangX> Mislim, da so Srbi izgubil, 16 tock vodijo Americani
<idioterna> tenks k si nam povedu!
<CrazyLemon> sj veš da če bi nas to vsaj malo zanimalo bi gledali tekmo ..tko da keep it to yourself
<idioterna> ne ne sej je uredu da pove
<idioterna> mene ful zanima
<idioterna> zarad horoskopov pa tega.
<idioterna> pa numerologije
<idioterna> iz koncnga rezultata se da recimo zracunat ker caj bom mogu zjutri skuhat da bo vesolje popolno
<msev-> dobr je tale basket
<msev-> lol kok jih šolajo američani
<msev-> srbi so čist statični
<CrazyLemon> thats such a false statement!
<idioterna> sej bojo doping teste failal
<yangX> msev-: tej crnci so vsi v NBA klubih pa miljonarji, Srbski igralci pa igrajo v tujih klubih
<msev-> pa so tut miljonarji
<msev-> :D
<msev-> bl jim zato ratuje k so črnci :D
<idioterna> a majo temo na igriscu
<yangX> mocno sonce je v Riu
<matjaz> USA basketaši nimajo dopinga
<yangX> matjaz: nimajo doping testov ?
<matjaz> yup
<yangX> idioterna: velodrom tekma je bila ena izmed bolj bednih 3x so jo prekinli
<yangX> nevem kaka pravila majo to
<msev-> te črnci so že bol atletski po defaultu
<msev-> :
<yangX> pol je enmu se sedez odpadel
<msev-> :D
<msev-> isto v teku nimajo belci za burek
<yangX> ja
<yangX> sej si vidu finaliste tekace
<yangX> sami temni
<yangX> tam v Ameriki ti senkajo faks ce si dober sportnik, to ful podpirajo
<matjaz> ja črnci pa v hokeju nimajo za burek, pa kaj?
<idioterna> yangX: mislm da so najbl bedni tisti k gledajo sport
<idioterna> skos majo probleme
<idioterna> pa jamrajo
<yangX> idioterna: ja sej zato jaz gledam sport 1x na dve leti
<idioterna> enkrat jim ne dela systemd, enkrat jih moti da je avstralija na evroviziji
<idioterna> skos je kej
<idioterna> normalni ldje pa zacuda nimamo tezav
<matjaz> razn to, da se ketna strga
<yangX> aja nisem si mislil da se normalni ljudje ubadajo z systemd
<yangX> dobr da si povedu
<idioterna> sej tut z evrovizijo se ne
<yangX> ja sej je kul, sam ti si tak tip, da morjo vsi isto pocet kt ti da so normalni
<idioterna> nah
<idioterna> men je sam vazn da niste narkomani
<idioterna> no, loh ste tut
<msev-> haha idioterna :D
<msev-> a mene je evrovizija motla kj :D
<idioterna> nimam pojma
<idioterna> men je uresnic vseen kaj drugi delajo
<idioterna> mal se norca delam iz yanga
<idioterna> k ma skos probleme z ljudmi k so drugacni od njega
<idioterna> nc, grem gume zamenat k mam jutr dolgo pot
<idioterna> bbl
<yangX> no srecno pot, pazi se kamionarjev
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> kamionarji niso nevarni
<idioterna> se itak po avtocestah vozjo
<yangX> ja kako je lahko evrovizija, ce avstralija nastopa ?
<yangX> bi moral ime spremenit
<yangX> worldvision
<idioterna> ja, zato da tebe ne bi motil
<yangX> ej tej americani vse zadanejk
<yangX> ej tej americani vse zadanejo
<yangX> ta studio moderna
<yangX> je pa zakupil ves prime time za reklame
<yangX> verjetn bodo kr dost dormeotov prodal
<yangX> mogoce bi se jst mogu kacga kupit
<yangX> al pa vsaj brivnik za nosne dlačice
<idioterna> ja kr
<idioterna> ne vem kko prezvis brez tega
<idioterna> aja vem
<idioterna> sport gledas!
<idioterna> pa gre
<yangX> brw idioterna te reklame so narjene za butaste americane, pa sinhronizirane za butaste slovence
<idioterna> kruha in iger, pa si happy
<CrazyLemon> kje je mleko?
<yangX> ja se dobro da zraven stadiona zivim
<CrazyLemon> proper nevihta!
<idioterna> yangX: js mal sumim da si ti prej zivel v trnovem pol si se pa preselil tja ko so zacel stadion gradit
<idioterna> k si tak sportni navdusenc
<CrazyLemon> quiting time
<yangX> Danas nema bureka
<yangX> LN
<msev-> lol čist vsi igralci USA so zadel na tekmi
<zdobbie> NO, no ... right there .... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTvpU7ahimw
<Seniorita> Carpenter shenanigans! - YouTube
<Seniorita> »Tomfoolery«
<msev-> a pol jutr nadaljujemo s systemd-jem :D
<msev-> hehe
<msev-> haha Crazylemon je rage quitov
<msev-> :D
<idioterna> msev-: #systemd obstaja
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-14
<jabuk> M 1.4 > 14.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @14/08/2017 02:57:09  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.23+N,+14.56+E
<b4d> hi
<metalcamp_> o/
<dz0ny> kje v si/eu nabavt baterijo za dell prenosnika
<dz0ny> fakin slo servis je clueless
<dz0ny> nemci mi nočjo dostavit
<dz0ny> angleži tud ne
<dz0ny> k da so baterija radiokativne
<matjaz> baterije ne smejo več na letala
<matjaz> tko da srečno
<matjaz> http://www.iata.org/html_email/car1001654/lithium_batteries.pdf
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny kako clueless če so servis?
<dz0ny> ne morjo dobi :)
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny koga si kontaktiral?
<CrazyLemon> kateri servis?
<CrazyLemon> matjaz kako pa pošiljajo laptope? ladijski promet?
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: oba
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny acord?
<dz0ny> fmc
<dz0ny> pro-servis
<dz0ny> sm naročil pri kitajcih
<dz0ny> oni vse dostavjo
<CrazyLemon> acord je kul :)
<CrazyLemon> https://blockchain.info/tx/2248452e2122ff2d446565462cac276bbc8420c5874695a9b5c8e3bca8afa2b2
<jabuk> Bitcoin Transaction 2248452e2122ff2d446565462cac276bbc8420c5874695a9b5c8e3bca8afa2b2
<zdobbie> r u jellatto
<CrazyLemon> i am
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3627.97, low: 3338.62, high: 3640.10, bid: 3622.00, ask: 3627.97
<matjaz> CrazyLemon, samo baterije
<matjaz> te v telefonih, laptopih, etc. so dovoljene
<matjaz> powerbanki niso
<matjaz> sej ne da so prepovedane, samo nikomur se ne da ubadat s pravilno pakungo
<matjaz> pa raje ne pošiljajo po luftu
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3615.50, low: 3351.00, high: 3681.56, bid: 3615.00, ask: 3615.50
<zdobbie> ----
<CrazyLemon> its going down
<CrazyLemon> sell sell sell
<zdobbie> Japane
<CrazyLemon> also
<zdobbie> je pa bil prej prek 3700
<CrazyLemon> zakaj mi media keys ne devajo
<CrazyLemon> [18:06:51] <+jabuk>: Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3615.50, low: 3351.00, high: 3681.56, bid: 3615.00, ask: 3615.50
<CrazyLemon> why u lie
<zdobbie> NeverwouldIever
<zdobbie> this thing will go higher than bitcoin https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLxWsYx8dbo
<CrazyLemon> oh..u're sharing cool stuff with us..thats smth new
<CrazyLemon> na jetra mi gre to snemanje iz menze ffs
<idioterna> zmanjsal so potenciometer od menze
<idioterna> haha
<idioterna> "there's a lot of background noise on your phone"
<CrazyLemon> mhm
<zdobbie> .yt mi2 odhajas
<jabuk> Mi2 - Odhajaš https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H8tdLOQZaws
<CrazyLemon> uu..center
<matjaz> fakin awesome
<CrazyLemon> yup
<CrazyLemon> sam Å¡e second engine da spravijo nazaj :D
<CrazyLemon> to bi bio res awesome
<CrazyLemon> bilo*
<CrazyLemon> https://hardware.slashdot.org/story/17/08/14/1538256/andy-rubins-essential-is-now-valued-at-over-a-billion-dollars-without-shipping-a-single-phone
<jabuk> Andy Rubin's Essential Is Now Valued at Over a Billion Dollars Without Shipping a Single Phone - Slashdot
<jabuk> An anonymous reader shares a report: Essential, the new phone startup from Android founder Andy Rubin, is now a unicorn, according to reports from over the weekend. If you're not up to date on the parlance of Silicon Valley, a unicorn is a company that's valued at over $1 billion dollars, which is n...
<zdobbie> a so ICO naredl?
<zdobbie> also, kdo se slashdot bere?
<CrazyLemon> o/
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie mogoče so to naročila za telefon
<CrazyLemon> 700USD
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> o e1e
<idioterna> teb sm dolzn seznam
<idioterna> moment
<CrazyLemon> still nothing? da faq dude..whats taking so long
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: distractions
<CrazyLemon> idioterna še vedno nič? a buildaš from scratch ta hw? :D
<CrazyLemon> poor e1e
<e1e> hehe nothing new...
<e1e> sm navajena čakat...
<CrazyLemon> http://www.24ur.com/novice/znanost-in-tehnologija/slovenska-dijaka-ki-rada-vdirata-v-racunalnike-razvila-napravo-za-zascito-podatkov-sva-hekerja-ampak-na-pravi-strani.html
<jabuk> 24ur.com - Dijaka, ki rada vdirata v računalnike, razvila napravo za zaščito podatkov: 'Sva hekerja, ampak na pravi strani'
<jabuk> Izurjenih hekerjev ne ustavijo niti dobro zavarovana gesla, zato sta Elija Hlastan in Žiga Dojčbauer, dijaka velenjske elektro in računalniške šole, razvila napravo za zaščito podatkov, fogy tech. Sta predstavnika belih klobukov, torej tistih heke...
<CrazyLemon> c'mon
<CrazyLemon> a sta vpn inštalirala na rPi?
<CrazyLemon> :=
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> e1e ne čakaj na maj (enkrat takrat bo jure prilepu seznam)
<CrazyLemon> :D
<idioterna> e1e: ma ful reci hkrati delam
<e1e> hehe, tist bi blo pa res mal predolg...
<e1e> idioterna a zato nisi tulk učinkovit?
<e1e> baje če delaš več stvari hkrati traja dlje, da vse končaš, kot pa če bi vsako posamezno delu ;)
<idioterna> e1e: a rabis cel gepl
<idioterna> al samo tist kar gre not
<e1e> cel kaj?
<e1e> idioterna celo "Å¡katlo"
<idioterna> ok ja
<idioterna> bom dal zraven se ohisje
<e1e> če to misliš
<CrazyLemon> še vedno nič?
<CrazyLemon> distractions distractions
<idioterna> e1e: https://bou.si/rest/e1emasina.png
<idioterna> sestavim ti zastonj, ce hoces tako masino
<CrazyLemon> hocem...kdaj jo lahko pričakujem?!
<idioterna> CrazyLemon: ti znas sam sestavt
<e1e> hmm.. ne znam tak dobr nemš, kaj sta prvi 2 stvari?
<idioterna> prva je procesor pa hladilnik, druga je maticna plosca za ta procesor pa ta ram
<idioterna> pol je ram pa 250 giga ssd pa napajalnik pa ohisje
<idioterna> in to je zadost da bi mogl delat ce vstekas monitor pa tipkovnico
<idioterna> pa misko mogoce tut rabs
<e1e> potem vidim, da je 16GB rama, 250GB ssd (sam tulk za shranjevat podatke?)
<idioterna> ja to je zelo hiter ssd
<idioterna> v masini je prostora se za 3 tamale pa 3 tasredne diske, ce rabis ful
<e1e> ja skor bi še rabla en disk... tega na laptopu mam že pol nafilanga...
<idioterna> kolk je pa velik?
<idioterna> pa a rabis tut misko pa tipkovnco
<e1e> 1TB
<e1e> ne, miško, tipkovnico, pa monitor zaenkrat mam
<idioterna> ok 1tb je mal drag
<idioterna> mislm, najvec placa za najmanj dnarja dobis pr 4tb
<idioterna> ok 2tb je tut ugodn
<idioterna> to je zdej 800 z davkom oz
<idioterna> 668 brez
<idioterna> a mas ksno fermo da to narocis?
<idioterna> e1e: ok mam 2tb disk zravn, a kr narocim?
<idioterna> al bos se kej premisljevala?
<e1e> bom še mal premisla, če ti je ok
<idioterna> sure
<idioterna> mislm mogoce kej ne bo vec auf lager
<idioterna> sam se pac zamenja za podobne komponente
<idioterna> itak je ful izbire za vecino
<e1e> auf lager?
<idioterna> na zalogi
<idioterna> "v skladiscu" dobesedno
<e1e> aha
<e1e> kakšna je pa razlika med amd ryzen in intel kaby lake?
<idioterna> ryzen ma vec corov pa cenejsi je
<idioterna> kaby lake je hitrejsi pa drazji pa ma manj corov
<idioterna> ce si rekla da delas velik reci hkrati je ryzen imo bolj primeren
<e1e> ok, kako pa je z grafično?
<idioterna> builtin je
<idioterna> aja
<idioterna> wait
<idioterna> dobro vprasanje
<idioterna> ryzen 7 nima
<idioterna> se sreca da si rekla
<idioterna> no, kaby lake ma builtin graficno
<e1e> kakšna pa je to?
<idioterna> e1e: zadost dobra za karkol na desktopu
<idioterna> razn za ksne nove igrce spilat
<e1e> aha
<e1e> kaj pa optično enoto za dvdje?
<idioterna> aja ja doda se
<idioterna> to je 10 ojro
<idioterna> ce ti prav pride
<idioterna> js je nism rabu ze tolk dolg da sm tut pozabu
<e1e> mislim, da občasno še vedno pride prav
<e1e> kakšne ma pa kej druge priključke?
<idioterna> tale ma 2xusb3 pa 2xusb2 spredej pa za slusalke in mikrofon lukne
<idioterna> zadej ma pa se ene usb3 pa mrezo pa elektriko pa navadne usb za mis + tipkovnico
<e1e> to pomeni, da se moreš preko kabla povezat na net
<idioterna> ja
<idioterna> a ti bi wireless?
<idioterna> k to se tut dobi, sam mors povedat :)
<e1e> včasih sm mela desktop v sobi, ko je bil net prek telefona, zdej je pa prek kabelske, tak da morm najdit nek drug plac, če bom hotla met kabl povezan...
<e1e> mam neko anteno na usb, ko se lahko pol poveže wireless, sam tist mislim, da ne doseže take hitrosti povezave
<idioterna> ja, kabl je najhitrejs
<idioterna> pa najbl zanesljivo dela
<idioterna> v splosnem vsaj no
<e1e> ja sm js tud to ugotovila, sploh ni fajn če maš oboje delujoče, pol se pa wifi nanov poveže, pa te vrže iz žične povezave...
<e1e> ok, hvala idioterna zaenkrat, bom mal premisla, pa se odločla čez par dni
<e1e> zdej pa čas za spanje, ln
<idioterna> srecno
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-15
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 19.km  V od BIZELJSKEGA @15/08/2017 09:17:12  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.04+N,+15.94+E
<sasa84> eloooow
<sasa84> fantje, a lahko eno mehanično vprašanje?
<sasa84> idioterna: ti bi vedu :P
<idioterna> sasa84: ja povej ane
<idioterna> najbols da kr napises
<sasa84> uu, zakon, da si tukej
<sasa84> poslušej...
<sasa84> mam nove gume tanke... 28*1.5/8x1.3/8
<sasa84> a bo zračnica na kateri je oznaka 28/47-622/635 ok?
<sasa84> verjetno bi mogla bit ožja (po filingu)
<idioterna> mmmm
<idioterna> te nove gume so pomoje neprimerne
<idioterna> 28 x 1 5/8 x 1 3/8 je posebna guma za posebno feltno in ti bo vn skocila iz feltne za 28
<idioterna> 28" treking bicikl
<idioterna> ti pomoje rabs gumo k je 28x1.5
<idioterna> 700x30C al pa 700x40C
<sasa84> jaz sem šla do čerina pa mu pobedala kakšen bicikl mam...pa mi je to dal
<idioterna> povedala si al pokazala
<CrazyLemon> pobedala je
<sasa84> tud pokazala... ker imajo še vedno moški model tud
<idioterna> weird, da bi ti dal take gume
<idioterna> sasa84: 47 zracnca je ful siroka
<idioterna> pomoje hoces ozjo zracnco
<idioterna> za uno gumo
<sasa84> sej sem kar nazaj dala staro zračnco pa staro gumo...
<sasa84> bom Å¡la magar jutr do unga, k ma servis v postojni za bicikle pa da mi menja
<sasa84> mal se mi ne da vozt k čerinu v lj :D
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84> tud k sm zračnco ven potegnila iz gume...se mi je zdela nek preširoka za moj nov plašč
<sasa84> zto sem vprašala...k vi mal bl poznate :)
<sasa84> ampak...je bla pa dobra vaja
<sasa84> sem se vsaj mal na grobo navadla gumo zamenat
<sasa84> najbolš bi blo, da še zadnjo ven pa not hehe :P
<idioterna> amm
<idioterna> ja mislm
<idioterna> js priporocam schwalbe marathon plus
<idioterna> nikol mi se ni nobena taka pocla
<CrazyLemon> dokler imaš foldable plašč pol se nisi nič navadla
<CrazyLemon> ko boš mel wired plašč..takrat se navadiš
<CrazyLemon> :D
<CrazyLemon> mela*
<sasa84> navadn plašč...k pr starih kolesih
<sasa84> plašč k ga daš not na obeh straneh pa šlauf :P
<CrazyLemon> wired plašč is a bitch :)
<CrazyLemon> vsaj ene 5 zračnic sm pinchal med menjavo :) v enem dnevu :)
<CrazyLemon> je pa tudi res da sm mel shitty kaj-je-že-tisto-orodje-za-plašče
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/MalwareTechBlog/status/897180606005694464
<jabuk> MalwareTech on Twitter: "Things to do during defcon:Attend partiesVisit red rock canyonGo shootingBe indicted by the FBIRent supercars"
<sasa84> CrazyLemon: to bo druga runda...ko bo specialka :P
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3431.35, low: 3351.02, high: 3749.00, bid: 3430.74, ask: 3431.35
<zdobbie> blop
<CrazyLemon> sell
<CrazyLemon> nao
<zdobbie> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P54sP0Nlngg
<jabuk> Charlottesville: Race and Terror – VICE News Tonight on HBO - YouTube
<jabuk> On Saturday hundreds of white nationalists, alt-righters, and neo-Nazis traveled to Charlottesville, Virginia to participate in the “Unite the Right” rally. ...
<dretnx> kakšen babel-node master?
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bicikel.com/novice/17350/brazilski_ribci_z_novimi_kolesi.html
<jabuk> Brazilski ribči z novimi kolesi | Novice | Bicikel.com	
<jabuk> V nedeljo je v Braziliji razburkano morje presenetilo tovorno ladjo, ki je, med drugim, s krova izgubila tudi kontejner napolnjen z novimi Scottovimi kolesi.
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3467.91, low: 3250.11, high: 3749.00, bid: 3465.01, ask: 3467.91
<pitastrudl> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.dinglisch.android.taskerm&hl=en_GB
<pitastrudl> on sale today
<jabuk> Tasker – Android Apps on Google Play
<jabuk> Automate everything from settings to photos, SMS to speech. ADC2 prize winner.
<CrazyLemon> so?!
<CrazyLemon> .yt stateless bloodstream
<jabuk> Stateless - Bloodstream (with lyrics) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V3b1CDLsiGU
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> yellow
<e1e> men jabuk piše v yellow, tvoj nick je pa purple ;)
<zdobbie> aawwwww
<CrazyLemon> e1e same here.. mislim jabuk pa tvoj nick purple
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie je tak..turkizen
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  buy it
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl no
<CrazyLemon> si mi najdu kupca za PC? in zakaj ne?
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/NASAClimate/status/897501766182359040
<jabuk> NASA Climate on Twitter: "July 2017 statistically tied with July 2016 as warmest in 137 years of modern record-keeping, according to @NASAGISS https://t.co/2wFGAZvakZ"
<e1e> lani ni blo tak vroče, vsaj pr nas ne...
<CrazyLemon> ma meni se zdi da je bilo neki takega kot letos
<e1e> pr nas ni blo 40°C lani...
<CrazyLemon> tudi pri nas ne
<CrazyLemon> ampak število dni nad 30° je bilo tam tam
<CrazyLemon> i think :)
<e1e> men se ni zdel tulk lani, se ne spomnem nobenga dneva, kjer se nebi ohladil ponoč, pa tud dežja se mi zdi, da je blo mal več
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon: yes
<pitastrudl> ker nisem iskal
<pitastrudl> :D
<CrazyLemon> ^ this guy
<CrazyLemon> so rude
<CrazyLemon> ln
<LorD_DDooM> Na ubuntu.si pod Povezave imam možnost naložiti samo LTS verzije, ne pa tudi 6 mesečne. Za 17.04 torrent moram iti na zrcalni strežnik ali najti povezavo med novicami. Je to namerno tako?
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-16
<zdobbie> https://i.redd.it/fo7ip0dpw0gz.jpg
<napsy_> lp
<zdobbie> ponedeljkast dan
<metalcamp_> o/
<metalcamp_> indeed
<speed-> hellow!
<b4d> hai
<speed-> kak smo
<b4d> pa evo gre
<b4d> podopustniska depresija
<speed-> evo
<speed-> jaz sem na istem!
<speed-> od vceraj ze jocem
<speed-> zakaj si nisem vzel se te 3 dni :)
<b4d> ja jest sem ze ponedeljek delal
<b4d> pa ni nic lazje
<speed-> jaz pa od malo prej :D
<speed-> pa ze bi ovi radi da delam nekaj lol
<speed-> optimisti!
<b4d> hehe
<b4d> tako tako
<b4d> jest se komaj uvajam zdej
<b4d> malo gledam kaj se je dogajalo pa tako
<b4d> pa kaksno malenkost zrihtam
<b4d> ampak danes bo treba ze zares zagrabit
<speed-> jaz sem prisel pa vido
<speed-> da niso naredili nic
<speed-> in resno cist nic
<speed-> :D
<speed-> tak da se nimam kaj uvajat haha
<b4d> :D
<zdobbie> https://pravokator.si
<jabuk> Pravokator.si
<jabuk> Zapisi in dokumenti iz področja prava, človekovih pravic in tehnologije.
<b4d> JU v sluzbi ljudstva :/
<speed-> got 6. del je leakan btw :D
<jabuk> M 1.6 > 14.km JV od REKE (RIJEKA, HRVAÅ KA) @16/08/2017 12:17:52  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.25+N,+14.58+E
<dz0ny> 7 misliš?
<metalcamp_> 6
<metalcamp_> Death Is the Enemy
<metalcamp_> v ponedeljek je bil Eastwatch
<dz0ny> ah
<b4d> speed-: a je kvaliteta ok?
<speed-> je ja
<speed-> nisem gledal ampak pise da je
<b4d> vidim da je ze na partisu
<speed-> HBo je leakal
<speed-> :D
<speed-> sami so krivi
<b4d> sem videl tam nekje v Spaniji :D
<b4d> ampak sem se izogibal komentarjem
<b4d> da mi ne spoilajo zadeve
<b4d> ampak zdej ce je ze cel del, zakaj ne
<speed-> ja zaj bi se nekdo mogel leakat 7. del
<speed-> ne pa da moremo cakat, ko zivali :D
<b4d> ja sej to me skrbi :/
<b4d> no zdej dva tedna
<b4d> potem pa kako leto verjetno na zadnjo sezono
<speed-> mja
<speed-> te pa bo se beden konec
<speed-> vse bolj bi rad da white walkeri zmagajo pa vse gre v kurac
<speed-> pa naj bo te tak finish :D
<b4d> ah itak od kar ni po knjigah, premalo umirajo :D
<b4d> Jamie apnea champion
<dz0ny> well sansa dies
 * speed- slaps dz0ny around a bit with a large trout
<speed-> u feget
<speed-> :D
<dz0ny> old and married to tom :)
<b4d> :D
<dz0ny> speed-: well, you got what you wished for :D
<zdobbie> yes, I am now here
<zdobbie> guess it is a GoT day
<matjaz> zdobbie, another leak?
<zdobbie> [y]
<matjaz> fuck 'em, I'm waiting
<zdobbie> ja
<zdobbie> bodmo fer pa spiratizirejmo sele v ponedeljek
<CrazyLemon> so nice of you
<CrazyLemon> x-mailer: Microsoft Windows Live Mail 16.4.3528.331
<CrazyLemon> s takim podjetjem imeti stik.. jao jao
<dz0ny> na paypal lahko dodaš kr slovenski iban
<b4d> omemba iban mi triggera fintech obsesijo, v zadnjem casu sem nabavil curve, n26 in revolut karitce :D
<dz0ny> lol
<dz0ny> pa si prjavu vse davcni :)
<dz0ny> da ne bos tajkun pol
<b4d> samo n26 je racun, tako da tega sem :D
<dz0ny> revolut je tud racun
<b4d> ja teh 200 eur ko gre cez verjamem da me bodo zaprli
<b4d> ni ce ne aktiviras
<dz0ny> well ni vazno
<b4d> vsaj nazadnje ni blo treba
<dz0ny> tru sam kako si pa pol nakazes?
<dz0ny> e si dubu kartico pa ti pise na njen debit
<dz0ny> in ne prepaid
<dz0ny> pol mors prjavit
<b4d>  oboje pise :D
<b4d> ne vem, kolikor sem bral ga moras prijavit samo ce aktiviras IBAN znotraj aplikacije
<CrazyLemon> hm..a mi bodo odobrili dobropis za te rame ali mi jih bodo zamenjali?
<CrazyLemon> js bi raje dobropis :)
<dz0ny> zamenjali :)
<CrazyLemon> tudi meni se zdi da bo neki takega ja :)
<b4d> zamenjava > dobropis > vrnejo denar, nekako tako imajo postavljene prioritete, nase so kontra :d
<zdobbie> vase?
<dz0ny> nase
<dz0ny> http://i.imgur.com/Z3n5xIN.png
<b4d> ja stranke bi ponavadi denar, ce ne gre potem dobropis, ce ne gre, potem zamenjavo :D
<b4d> ker je slednja najpocasnejsa
<idioterna> dz0ny: kdo je to?
<zdobbie> nek handball team
<idioterna> aja
<dz0ny> krim
<idioterna> a rokomet
<zdobbie> k nogomet, ampak za roke
<dz0ny> rokomet ja
<idioterna> tam zadi en neki stema
<zdobbie> a so pro-russia?
<dz0ny> pro mercator so
<zdobbie> to si zdej ruska banka lastnini
<zdobbie> literally pro-russia
<dz0ny> kva pol, bo Å¡e putin za zeta?
<zdobbie> trenerja
<zdobbie> sparring partner
<CrazyLemon> b4d delaš na servisu? :D
<zdobbie> ja, to mene zanima
<CrazyLemon> mene bl zanima kaj dobavitelj pravi :D
<zdobbie> kje moram robo kupvat
<b4d> CrazyLemon: nah, samo osebne izkusnje z njimi :D
<CrazyLemon> b4d moje so pa mešane izkušnje.. ni vedno denar #1 bl zamenjava
<b4d> CrazyLemon: ce imajo na zalogi ja, ampak vecinoma potem cakas
<b4d> zdej ce ima kdo drug pri nas isto stvar imas raje denar pa gres tja
<b4d> sicer nimas kaj kot sedet in cakat da menjajo
<CrazyLemon> b4d v vsakem primeru čakam :D
<b4d> :D
<CrazyLemon> čakal sm en teden da so prvič naročili ram
<CrazyLemon> predvidevam da bom zdaj vsaj 2 čakal na to da dobim odgovor/zamenjavo :)
<b4d> damn
<b4d> in potem se cudijo ko iz nemcije folk naroca :D
<CrazyLemon> b4d sej tudi trgovine narocajo iz nemcije :D
<CrazyLemon> zato pa bom toliko čakal IMO
<CrazyLemon> :D
<b4d> zato pa posrednika odstranis pa direkt :D
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3520.89, low: 3250.11, high: 3579.85, bid: 3520.15, ask: 3520.89
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<zdobbie> iza ledja!
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<CrazyLemon> tis fckin hot
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 28.6°C @16.08.2017 17:30 UTC.
<CrazyLemon> stupid summer
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62% zahodnik 2.3 m/s (8.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:08:12, Kulminacija: 13:10:47, Sončni zahod: 20:13:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 05min 11s, Luna je v ščipu
<e1e> hello
<idioterna> o
<dz0ny> CrazyLemon: http://i.imgur.com/x54bFIb.gifv
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny sm že vidu ta recept
<CrazyLemon> preveč sestavin :D
<dz0ny> poznaš kaj pol z manj sestavin' :D
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny navadno testo za pico? :D
<CrazyLemon> nič..moram switchat nazaj na APU
<CrazyLemon> bbs
<CrazyLemon> back... on apu :/
<zdobbie> n-n-n-noice
<CrazyLemon> i feel his pain
<CrazyLemon> ln
<jabuk> M 1.9 > 10.km  J od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @16/08/2017 22:37:41  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.19+N,+13.14+E
<jabuk> M 1.8 > 12.km JV od HUMINA (GEMONA DEL FRIULI, ITALI @16/08/2017 22:37:43  https://maps.google.com/?q=46.2+N,+13.24+E
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-18
<jabuk> M 1.1 > 8.km  Z od POSTOJNE @18/08/2017 04:59:08  https://maps.google.com/?q=45.78+N,+14.12+E
<b4d> hai
<zdobbie> fuh-fuh-fuh-FRIDAY
<b4d> se 7h :F
<napsy_> lp
<speed-> jutro
<metalcamp_> yo
<metalcamp_> sup
<speed-> pa nic
<speed-> malo sem prisel se pokazat
<idioterna> https://bou.si/rest/prekerci.jpg
<b4d> information overload :D
<matjaz> Å DDP!!!
<zdobbie> cega
<matjaz> Å E DOBR DAJ PETK
<zdobbie> pa ja
<speed-> idioterna ta desna zmaga
<speed-> s.p. da gres kelnarit
<speed-> juhej!
<speed-> da jim se dopusta nebo treba dat :p
<speed-> drugace pa a
<idioterna> ja sej to je cel point slikce
<speed-> PETEK samo se ni kul
<speed-> 1ura pa te bo komaj kul :D
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/9GAGTweets/status/898435110344679424
<jabuk> 9GAG Tweets on Twitter: "That was fast https://t.co/CdNeIbbvag"
<CrazyLemon> ugh..just..ugh
<idioterna> why ugh
<CrazyLemon> gives me shivers
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3t5CxKxlTOA
<jabuk> Essential Phone review - YouTube
<jabuk> The Essential Phone is here: a new phone from the inventor of Android, Andy Rubin. Can an edge-to-edge screen and new system for magnetic modules take on the...
<pitastrudl> mixed feelings
<pitastrudl> pac audio jack is must tbh
<pitastrudl> "essential"
<pitastrudl> kek
<zdobbie> I have an X
<zdobbie> I have a GT
<zdobbie> uuuhhhhhhhh
<zdobbie> G T X
<CrazyLemon> 1080 ti?
<zdobbie> alas
<zdobbie> ne vem tocno
<zdobbie> vem, da ni 1080
<zdobbie> ne vem, kaj tocno je
<CrazyLemon> riiiiiiight
<CrazyLemon> save your excuses for the game :)
<zdobbie> but I have no excuses for the game
<zdobbie> is perfect
<CrazyLemon> its lacking
<CrazyLemon> skillz
<zdobbie> zakvaj pol vedno pove, da sem MVP
<CrazyLemon> vedno..niga pls
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e na APUju i pwn u
<zdobbie> da vidm
<zdobbie> aha
<zdobbie> 1060
<zdobbie> k ti
<CrazyLemon> kot dz0ny ne kot js
<zdobbie> kaj pa mas ti?
<CrazyLemon> 1050 ti
<zdobbie> kristus je to vlko
<zdobbie> pa CD so zraven dal!
<zdobbie> z driverji
<zdobbie> pa Chromeom
<zdobbie> pa Google Toolbarjem
<zdobbie> => worth
<CrazyLemon> chrome zravn?
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<CrazyLemon> http://siol.net/digisvet/vtisi/noa-element-h10le-desetjedrski-zmogljivi-sosed-z-nepremagljivim-jamstvom-447385
<jabuk> Noa Element H10le: desetjedrski zmogljivi sosed z nepremagljivim jamstvom - siol.net
<jabuk> Kako na zasičenem trgu pametnih telefonov, kjer prevladujejo veliki (približno trije) na eni in poceni kitajski proizvajalci na drugi strani, najti svoje mes...
<CrazyLemon> best buy by EISA
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-19
<pitastrudl> morgen
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon jaz tudi razmislam za 1050ti
<pitastrudl> cheap but good
<pitastrudl> bom vzel od gigabyte OC verzijo
<zdobbie> gigalul
<zdobbie> da vidimo ...
<zdobbie> ... nic ne vidimo
<zdobbie> vidimo
<zdobbie> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<upd> https://www.tradingview.com/x/P8DH4gE8/ ay ay
<upd> bitcoin cash
<dz0ny> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 3408.99, low: 3383.67, high: 3725.00, bid: 3394.56, ask: 3408.99
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl to mam js
<CrazyLemon> od gigabyte oc verzijo
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon nice
<pitastrudl> ta naj bi mela najvecji base clock od vseh verzij
<pitastrudl> kero si pa vzel?
<pitastrudl> sta dve, ena je 20€ drazja
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl tisto na mimovrste
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl vem ja..zato sm tudi vzel
<CrazyLemon> for the clock
<pitastrudl> ayyy
<CrazyLemon> https://www.mimovrste.com/graficne-kartice-nvidia/gigabyte-graficna-kartica-gtx-1050-ti-oc-4gb-gddr5-pci-e-30
<jabuk> Gigabytegrafična kartica GTX 1050 Ti OC, 4GB GDDR5, PCI-E 3.0| mimovrste=)
<jabuk> Grafična kartica Gigabyte GTX 1050 Ti OC se ponaša s procesorjem NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti, katere takt deluje s frekvenco 1316 MHz, takt pomnilnika pa s frekvenco 7008 MHz. Družbo mu dela grafični pomnilnik GDDR5 s kapaciteto 4 GB.
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl mogu bi komentar popravit :p
<pitastrudl> http://i.imgur.com/OMSqSK5.png
<pitastrudl> found u
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> na funtech je ena G1 verzija
<pitastrudl> nevem kaj naj bi to pomenilo
<pitastrudl> sam ma vecji clock
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> pa je 20€ drazja
<pitastrudl> sam nevem ce je worth it
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl refresh
<pitastrudl> nice
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl sej tale clock ni tak kot pise na mimovrste
<pitastrudl> aja
<pitastrudl> wtf
<CrazyLemon> https://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-N105TWF2OC-4GD#kf
<jabuk> GeForce® GTX 1050 Ti Windforce OC 4G | Graphics Card - GIGABYTE
<jabuk> FeaturesPowered by GeForce® GTX 1050 TiIntegrated with 4GB GDDR5128bit memoryWINDFORCE 2X with Blade Fan DesignProtection Back PlateCoreBoost: 1468 MHz/ Base: 1354 MHz in OC ModeBoost: 1442 MHz/ Base: 1328 MHz in Gaming
<CrazyLemon> tole glej
<pitastrudl> https://www.funtech.si/si/vsi-oddelki/komp/graficne-kartice/nvidia-geforce/gtx-1050-ti/50029/
<jabuk> Funtech - GIGABYTE GTX 1050 Ti G1 Gaming, 4GB GDDR5, PCI-E 3.0 GV-N105TG1 GAMING-4GD
<jabuk> Sodobna spletna trgovina s široko ter ugodno izbiro računalniške,avdio-video, foto, avtoakustike, POS opreme in ostaleelektronike.
<pitastrudl> tale
<pitastrudl> i see
<pitastrudl> so mal vecji clocki
<CrazyLemon> hmmm..tale je mal višji clock ja
<CrazyLemon> 3x hdmi..noice
<CrazyLemon> hm čaki..sej tudi js imam 3x hdmi :D
<CrazyLemon> hm ne nimam
<CrazyLemon> wtf
<pitastrudl> lol :D
<CrazyLemon> Dual-link DVI-D *1
<CrazyLemon> HDMI-2.0b*3 (Max Resolution: 4096x2160 @60 Hz)
<CrazyLemon> Display Port-1.4 *1 (Max Resolution: 7680x4320 @60 Hz)
<pitastrudl> vsi pravjo da ma AMD bolši price per perf
<pitastrudl> sam da majo vbistvu samo večji memory pa počasnejši freq
<zdobbie> someone's gellatto
<CrazyLemon> g502 or deathadder elite ?
<zdobbie> doesn't matter, won't make u better
<CrazyLemon> of course not..i'm already awesome
<CrazyLemon> and humble
<pitastrudl> g502 ma stranske gumbe mal in a wierd way
<pitastrudl> mogoče check g402
<pitastrudl> also its big
<pitastrudl> the g502 one
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl ampak mi je kul tist infinite scroll feature
<CrazyLemon> mi je pa DA veliko lepši
<CrazyLemon> pa ni gamerish
<pitastrudl> sem mel g500s k je mel ta infinte scroll feature
<pitastrudl> just a gimmick tbh
<CrazyLemon> k
<pitastrudl> če si dober si lahk mapaš tipke na miški za pgup/down
<pitastrudl> more elegant imo
<CrazyLemon> to j meh
<CrazyLemon> http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2017/08/17/nutella-stolen-theft-germany/
<jabuk> 20 Tons Of Nutella Stolen From Truck In Germany « CBS Chicago
<jabuk> According to reports, over 20 tons of Nutella and chocolate eggs were stolen from a refrigerated trailer in the town of Neustadt.
<CrazyLemon> kje je jure?!
<zdobbie> transportira
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kateri film si nazadnje gledal
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie kateri dober film si nazadnje gledal*
<zdobbie> o jebenti
<zdobbie> the big short
<zdobbie> margin call
<zdobbie> to gledam periodicno
<zdobbie> in the loop je v cakanju
<zdobbie> swiss army man
<CrazyLemon> why are you watching old movies? you nostalgic or smth?
<zdobbie> children of men
<msev-> damn pozabu sm kko nardim selection večih vrstic v sublimeu, mam v službi napisan v enmu readmeju
<msev-> sam zj nevem
<msev-> da bi block indentirov
<CrazyLemon> nič torej..spet bom mogu en lame film gledat
<CrazyLemon> so meh
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny whats on your playlist :)
<lynxlynx> msev-: pa ne da ne gre z miško?
<msev-> ja ne znam :D
<msev-> a je kšna fora
<msev-> tko k kopiram iz firefoxa se mi ohran indent iz foruma
<msev-> nevem kaj je fora :D
<zdobbie> prepis
<lynxlynx> mogoče je pa program zanič
<msev-> uspel mi je :D
<zdobbie> cherish it
<msev-> thanks zdobbs but I dunno how to use the power :D
<pitastrudl> /op pitastrudl
<pitastrudl> do it msev-
<pitastrudl> before it's too late
<msev-> a bova oba pol :P
<msev-> ne pol boš sam ti ane :D
<msev-> na kr bot
<msev-> nemorm
<pitastrudl> nene
<pitastrudl> bova oba
<pitastrudl> a ne morš
<msev-> nemorm te op-at :D
<pitastrudl> restartaj irc client
<pitastrudl> :D
<msev-> :D
<msev-> ok
<msev-> You're not a channel operator nope sorry pitastrudl
<msev-> you are screwed :D
<pitastrudl> kek :D
<idioterna> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2017/08/16/nutella-alert-gang-makes-with20-tonnes-chocolate-spread/
<jabuk> Nutella alert after gang makes off with 20 tonnes of chocolate spread
<jabuk> German police have warned anyone tempted by large quantities of chocolate spread to report it, and for chocoholics to be on their guard after a gang made off with 20 tonnes of Nutella.
<pitastrudl> idioterna je že limona postala to
<pitastrudl> 2h ago
<pitastrudl> ali je content drugi?
<pitastrudl> any news or what
<msev-> wow so much nutella
<msev-> to je zihr bil limona
<msev-> al kdo je že tuki nutella fanatik :D
<idioterna> nism js majkemi
<CrazyLemon> they all say that
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ffs
<CrazyLemon> nič ne bo
<msev-> dz0ny, a mi pomagaš pliz - echo "MQTT | iconName=utilities-terminal-symbolic bash="mosquitto_pub -t 'test/topic' -m 'helloWorld'" terminal=false"
<msev-> zakaj je to narobe :D
<CrazyLemon> coz of them quotes
<CrazyLemon> escape the quotes
<CrazyLemon> escape them now
<msev-> MQTT_PUB=$(mosquitto_pub -t 'test/topic' -m 'helloWorld')
<msev-> echo "MQTT | iconName=utilities-terminal-symbolic bash=$MQTT_PUB terminal=true"
<msev-> aj tko bolš?
<CrazyLemon> you tell me
<msev-> nop doesnt work :D
<CrazyLemon> keep trying..you'll learn to read sooner or later
<CrazyLemon> my guess is later
<msev-> google time :D
<msev-> ratal mi je CrazyLemon res je blo samo v pravilni uporabi "" :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- le kdo bi si mislu
<msev-> :P
<CrazyLemon> ln
#ubuntu-si 2017-08-20
<msev-> amm
<pitastrudl> errr
<msev-> pitastrudl djva nardit en miselni poizkus
<zdobbie> "let's try thinking"
<pitastrudl> oh no
<pitastrudl> but that needs effort
<pitastrudl> msev- kaj pa
<msev-> recimo da kupm neko arm zadevo k stane 50usd pa ma priklop za en usb3 pa en usb2 disk :D...pa da si dam kšne pomembne fajle (ala fotke) iz osebnih računalnikov pol zraven še na une2 diska, bojo sigurn podatki bolj varni kukr če bojo samo na osebnih računalnikih :D
<pitastrudl> lol
<msev-> kao DIY NAS :D
<pitastrudl> mislim da če maš stvari samo na enem placu ne bojo varni
<CrazyLemon> fact of the day "if its on ARM its safer"
<zdobbie> DI-why indeed
<msev-> da bo un usb3 primarn tko za streamat zadeve tut un usb2 bo pa samo za backup
<CrazyLemon> evo zdobbie z APUjem brez težav v #5
<CrazyLemon> prvi Å¡tirje pa so vsi meli 35+ kills ..tko da no biggie
<msev-> sj poveča varnost podatkov to ane
<msev-> ker maš pač na večih diskih
<CrazyLemon> sure..why not
<msev-> dobr :D pa Å¡e streamam lahko
<CrazyLemon> sam težava je..da je vse na isti lokaciji.. slax0r does not approve
<msev-> ja to vem, Å¡e eno uno subscription varianto bi mogu ubrat :D
<msev-> da bi bla popolna varnost haha
<pitastrudl> crashplan
<pitastrudl> al pa kak gdrive/dropbox če nimaš velik podatkov
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/amy.hugill.31/posts/10209425106012764
<jabuk> Amy Hugill - Poor George didn't stand a chance! | Facebook
<jabuk> Poor George didn't stand a chance!
<msev-> če mi nek program da output test/topic 1
<msev-> js pa hočm prikazat samo 1 kot output kako to nardim
<msev-> dz0ny, neki rabm tvoj support k poznaš argos
<msev-> echo "String| iconName=utilities-terminal-symbolic bash='mosquitto_sub -v -t "test/topic"' terminal=false refresh=true"
<msev-> tale program mosquitto_sub -v -t "test/topic"   če ga zalaufaš v terminalu konstantno laufa
<msev-> in prikazuje topic pa vrednost k jo z mqttjam publishaš
<msev-> če naštimaš da retaina value uno zadevo k publishaš
<msev-> zj pa tm k je String kao ime tega bi jz rd prikazoval vrednost tega kar dobim nazaj k publisham mqtt message
<msev-> kako to nardim
<zdobbie> CrazyLemon: ktera dirka je to?
<zdobbie> in wtf je tist na zacetku z lezecimi policaji?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie british GP
<CrazyLemon> in ne vem kaj je s tistimi lezecimi policaji :D
<CrazyLemon> so pa zanimivi :D
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 22.0°C
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<msev-> dz0ny, as kle :D
<msev-> MQTT_TEST=$(mosquitto_sub -t "test/topic")  echo "$MQTT_TEST| iconName=utilities-terminal-symbolic terminal=false refresh=true"
<msev-> kaje je tuki narobe :D
<CrazyLemon> you tell us
<msev-> ne tuki pa ne znam pogruntat
<CrazyLemon> https://www.facebook.com/ponudba/posts/1211510602314713
<jabuk> Ponudba dneva - 🍴🥄🔪24 Delni jedilni pribor 🔪🥄🍴🚫REDNA CENA... | Facebook
<jabuk> 🍴🥄🔪24 Delni jedilni pribor 🔪🥄🍴🚫REDNA CENA 59,90€🚫✨ZDAJ SUPER CENA 19,90€!!✨🇨🇭Švicarski znamka Royalty line🇨🇭✔PLAČILO OB DOSTAVI✔🔴Poštnina 4€Za...
<CrazyLemon> holy sh1t
<CrazyLemon> čisto vsak post vsebuje osebne podatke
<CrazyLemon> :D
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> živjo
<e1e> kako kaj?
<CrazyLemon> v redu.. mal mi je dolgčas :)
<CrazyLemon> pa ti?
<e1e> podobno... ;)
<CrazyLemon> pol pa pejmo igrat igrice da preženemo dolgčas :)
<zdobbie> a rabste pomoc
<e1e> a že kero novo, al se kr iste, kot ste jih?
<CrazyLemon> Å¡e kr isto e1e
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie množina? me, myself and i you mean?
<zdobbie> "pejmo", ste rekl
<zdobbie> starejse vikam
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie no pripravi svoj gtx
<zdobbie> da pa oni o seb govorijo v tretji osebi, vkljucno z vikanjem, je pa kr whoa
<CrazyLemon> čez 10min najdeva strežnik pa bova videla kdo bo mel več točk
<zdobbie> si ze mizo pospravljam
<zdobbie> pa na wc se grem
<msev-> CrazyLemon, a ti veš kko nardit :D
<CrazyLemon> msev- kaj je narobe s tistim kot je bilo prej
<zdobbie> ... kaj sploh igrava?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie insurgency
<CrazyLemon> to je vse kar mam inštalirano na APU boxu
<zdobbie> doi je ze passé?
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie ne
<CrazyLemon> sam kr dosti več GB za dolpotegnit
<CrazyLemon> in takrat ko sm testiral grafično
<CrazyLemon> sm se odloču za insurgency ker je 'sam' 4GB
<CrazyLemon> no skoraj 5 če se ne motim
<CrazyLemon> anyway
<CrazyLemon> zalaufaj game da te lahko povabim v party
<msev-> CrazyLemon, ne dela tko zgleda k da se obes sistem
<msev-> :D
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie hopefully..next time you'll be better
<CrazyLemon> you can't be worse
<zdobbie> ok ok
<zdobbie> zdej mam vsaj dost dobro graficno, da normalno delajo scopei k so kej boljsi ko red dot
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie prej niso?
<CrazyLemon> wfm
<CrazyLemon> on APU!
<zdobbie> ne :>
<zdobbie> ne vem, ze kej v Mesi ni podprt
<CrazyLemon> kaj se pa pokaže ko maš druge scopee?
<CrazyLemon> Sandra Auer, ki jo najbolje poznamo kot hčerko nekdanjega televizijskega voditelja Stojana Auerja in udeleženko resničnostnega šova Big Brother Slavnih, je velika ljubiteljica masaž. Nanjo vplivajo zelo pozitivno, a so ji hkrati vedno znova povzročale stres. Natančneje, stresno je bilo naročanje nanje. Da se je lahko prepustila sproščanju, je namreč morala že več dni vnaprej razmišljati o uri in kraju, potem pa je na vrsto prišlo
<CrazyLemon>  še mnogo usklajevanj, sploh če se je dan, ko naj bi si privoščila masažo, razvil v povsem drugo smer.
<CrazyLemon> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<zdobbie> mhm
<msev-> dons sm prvič man page sam od sebe uporabu
<msev-> -C
<msev->            Disconnect and exit the program immediately after the given count of messages have been received. This may be useful in shell scripts where on a single status value is required, for example.
<msev->            Combine with -R to print only the first set of fresh messages (i.e. that does not have the retained flag set), or with -T to filter which topics are processed.
<upd_> :d
<msev-> in sm najdu ta -C to bo zihr ključno :D
<msev-> super uspel mi je
<msev-> http://imgur.com/a/sViJq
<jabuk> Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
<jabuk> Post with 0 views.
<msev-> trenutno zgleda tkole
<msev-> une vrednosti so samo dummy
<msev-> edin problem je da morm na gumb prtisnt fizično da refresha vrednost temperature
<msev-> nevem kko bi to naredu avtomatsko
<msev-> a se da nardit sintakso bash ukaza tko da laufa dotični ukaz vsak tolk časa
<msev-> watch -n1  command
<msev-> fuck i'm on a roll today
<msev-> watch -n5 -x mosquitto_sub -t 'test/topic' -C 1
<msev-> nope ne uspemi tole
<upd_> mogoce je pomembno -n5 in -n 5
<lynxlynxlynx> pa pazi, da watch ne poje parametrov za komarja
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-13
<slax0r> jutro
<slax0r> nekakva milina danas ovdje
<idioterna> ja k gune babe ni
<idioterna> kko ji je ze ime
<idioterna> msev?
<slax0r> mozno
<metalcamp> jutro
<msev-> kko me ni :D
<msev-> ma ne vmes so drame
<msev-> k jih mam sam s sabo al bi jo ignoriral al ne :D
<msev-> slabo je no...zakaj ti govori neke lepe stvari pa te drži za roke pa nevem kaj
<msev-> pol pa te ignora na dopustu
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> a ni to ponavljajoc se problem v tvojih vezah?
<slax0r> what did I start...
<idioterna> msev-: z muho se bos mogu zaplest
<idioterna> ce bi rad mel tako partnerko k skos okol tebe leta
<sasa84> lol :)
<slax0r> o sasa84
<sasa84> hejhou slax0r :)
<slax0r> nekam tiha si danes ;)
<speed-> hail
<zdobbie> zakaj si tak
<speed-> gdo?
<zdobbie> pa ovaj
<zdobbie> ti
<sasa84> mijauuuuuuuuuuuu
<CrazyLemon> sup pussycat
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, dej poglej novičko
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 a ni mal..stara tvoja novička :P
<CrazyLemon> drugač pa.. looks good to me
<CrazyLemon> a omgubuntu je vir tudi slik ?
<CrazyLemon> pa dej raje napiši Vir: <a href="povezava">omgubuntu</a>
<sasa84> a ta bo tud spamal? :P
<CrazyLemon> ne spammajo vec :)
<CrazyLemon> https://www.reddit.com/r/insurgency/comments/96z9lm/hi_were_new_world_interactive_developers_of/
<jabuk> Hi! We’re New World Interactive, Developers of Insurgency: Sandstorm. Which Just Finished it’s First Beta, Ask Us Anything! : insurgency
<jabuk> r/insurgency: /r/Insurgency - The community-based subreddit for Insurgency and Insurgency: Sandstorm, a series of online tactical FPS games available on Steam made by New World Interactive.
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, drugače je vse k pr novički?
<e1e> hello
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 jp
<CrazyLemon> žio e1e
<CrazyLemon> evo če kdo nima še insurgency
<CrazyLemon> https://store.steampowered.com/app/222880/Insurgency/
<jabuk> Insurgency on Steam
<CrazyLemon> tis free for the next 48hrs
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<e1e> CrazyLemon za to moreš že steam met prvo...
<CrazyLemon> e1e sej steam je tudi brezplačen :p
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl stop liking sh1t on facebook! :>
<e1e> CrazyLemon ja, sam registrirat se moreš, to je že preveč :p
<e1e> CrazyLemon kje sploh vidiš katere igre so za linux?
<CrazyLemon> https://store.steampowered.com/linux
<jabuk> SteamOS + Linux on Steam
<CrazyLemon> e1e ^
<e1e> hvala CrazyLemon
<e1e> zaenkrat nič posebnega našla
<sasa84> hvala CrazyLemon :)
<sasa84> bom zloudala da vidim :D
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 kaj da vidš..ni to zate ti si punca.. baje :P
<sasa84> pf
<sasa84> te bom prerešetala k nč!
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 only in your dreams gurl
<CrazyLemon> NEVIHTA
<dz0ny> bliska
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-14
<napsy> lp
<b4d> jutro
<slax0r> https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/08/elon-musk-considering-using-saudi-oil-money-to-buy-out-tesla/
<jabuk> Elon Musk’s mystery Tesla buyout funder is Saudi Arabia | Ars Technica
<jabuk> The Saudis have been seeking to fund a Tesla buyout since early 2017, Musk says.
<zdobbie> https://www.businessinsider.com/azealia-banks-claims-to-be-at-elon-musks-house-as-he-sought-investors-2018-8
<jabuk> Azealia Banks claims to be at Elon Musk's house as he sought investors - Business Insider
<jabuk> The rapper Azealia Banks said that she watched Tesla CEO Elon Musk "scrounging for investors" after tweeting about plans to take Tesla private last week and that he did not "have any funding secured."
<napsy> oh snap
<sasa84> kurja juhca :D
<slax0r> ew
<speed-> bi kupo kdo mogoce
<speed-> 2 karti za frequency
<speed-> 2x vip + camp
<slax0r> kaki frequency?
<speed-> https://www.frequency.at/
<jabuk> FM4 Frequency Festival | 16. - 19. August 2018 - FM4 Frequency Festival
<speed-> moji dedeki umrl pa nemreva iti :(
<speed-> no ce slucajno kdo nuca sem drugace dal na ticketswap
<speed-> te remuvam :)
<sasa84> ooo, moje sožalje speed-
<sasa84> :(
<slax0r> sozalje speed- :/
<zdobbie> sozalje
<speed-> hvala
<slax0r> speed-: vprasam se na firmi ce kdo rabi?
<speed-> pitaj
<speed-> https://www.ticketswap.com/listing/fm4-frequency-festival-2018/2486485/64f94ca0e4
<jabuk> FM4 Frequency Festival 2018 (Festivalpass VIP) - 2 tickets for sale by Gregor Gjerek – TicketSwap
<jabuk> TicketSwap is the safest way to buy and sell e-tickets. Prices are always fair, because the selling price cannot exceed 20% above the original price.
<speed-> dobi po nakupni ceni :D
<slax0r> sem dal na slack, ti javim ce bo kaj
<sasa84> ah ja ...
<sasa84> e1e, o7
<e1e> hej sasa84
<e1e> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
<e1e> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 19°C @14.08.2018 12:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 93% jugozahodnik 3.5 m/s (12.6 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:57:40, Kulminacija: 13:05:03, Sončni zahod: 20:12:26
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 14min 46s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> oh kako je lepo pri vas
<CrazyLemon> :)
<sasa84> .vreme rakek
<jabuk> Neznana lokacija
<sasa84> .vreme babno polje
<jabuk> ARSO: Babno Polje (756m): 20.5°C @14.08.2018 12:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 75%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:01:55, Kulminacija: 13:07:55, Sončni zahod: 20:13:56
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 12min 01s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> damn, sam za dz0ny dela :\
<e1e> o CrazyLemon
<sasa84> .vreme cerknica
<jabuk> ARSO: Nova vas - Bloke (718m): 19.5°C @14.08.2018 12:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 77%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:02:12, Kulminacija: 13:08:33, Sončni zahod: 20:14:54
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 12min 42s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 26.2°C @14.08.2018 12:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 64% zahodnik 3.8 m/s (13.7 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:05:25, Kulminacija: 13:11:12, Sončni zahod: 20:16:59
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 11min 34s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> ^ tis hot
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 23.4°C @14.08.2018 12:40 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 62%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:02:35, Kulminacija: 13:09:12, Sončni zahod: 20:15:50
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 13min 16s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> o e1e :)
<sasa84> a bo dns kšn dež? a je za na bicikl?
<CrazyLemon> dvomim da bo
<e1e> CrazyLemon super je ja, tak fajn lije
<CrazyLemon> vsaj pri nas ne :)
<e1e> CrazyLemon pr nas že od 5 zjutri dežuje
<CrazyLemon> e1e pri nas je celo noč prijetno deževalo.. sedaj pa spet sonce pa 30°
<e1e> no vmes je blo kakšne 2 ure mir, zdej se je pa spet ulilo
<CrazyLemon> fajn..i'm jealous :D
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: lies ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 26.2°C @14.08.2018 12:30 UTC.
<CrazyLemon> ce bi mi delal ipv4 bi ti že pokazal slax0r !
<CrazyLemon> uglavnem ja..v senci je 26.. ampak js bl verjamem avtu ki ni 2m nad tlemi pa v senci :D
<CrazyLemon> maan.. ipv6 has a long way to go.. github je ipv4 only
<slax0r> a rabis 4to6 tunnel? :D
<CrazyLemon> mhm :D
<CrazyLemon> also.. a kdo ve zakaj me vrže outlook v spam če pošljem mail prek thunderbirda
<CrazyLemon> ko pa pošljem prek telefona pa je vse okie dokie
<slax0r> because, u'z a spammer bruh
<CrazyLemon> men se zdi da je neki zaradi encodinga
<CrazyLemon> ker ko preverim outlook ful čudno zgleda ime in priimek
<CrazyLemon> anyway.. router reboot da dobim ta preklet v4 nazaj
<e1e> danes kar dol meče net :(
<e1e> pa tale irc tud dolg rabi, da to ugotovi, pa se ponovno poveže
<slax0r> limun je router resetiral...on je kriv
<slax0r> how rude :O
<CrazyLemon> he's a prick isnt he
<e1e> ma ta telemach ma včasih svoje fore...
<slax0r> telesmeh
<slax0r> vcasih hujsi kot silol
<e1e> haha
<slax0r> he mad bro
<e1e> konec dežja, prvič danes posijalo sonce :)
<zdobbie> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5310.40, low: 5150.00, high: 5576.00, bid: 5305.07, ask: 5310.58
<zdobbie> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 224.43663525 (0.04239133 BTC)
<zdobbie> u
<zdobbie> u
<CrazyLemon> HODL
<pitastrudl> CrazyLemon:  kaj sem lajku :D
<CrazyLemon> pitastrudl dobro jutro
<CrazyLemon> moj post na ubuntu.si :>
<pitastrudl> :D
<pitastrudl> <3
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, a moj lajk pa ni nč vreden?!
<slax0r> sasa84: \o/
<slax0r> si kolesarila danes?
<sasa84> ne, dež slax0r :\
<slax0r> a se ni razjasnilo popoldan?
<sasa84> pri nas je bil pop 2x še dež
<sasa84> tko da....jutri
<sasa84> morgen, pa ne malo morgen :P
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> si pridna, ne kot jaz, sem cist zanemaril kolo letos
<sasa84> jaz sem bila tudi lansko leto bolj pridna...
<sasa84> maja je bil sam dež, pa junij tud ni blo bohvi kaj... pol julija s tem kolenom, da sem bla 3 tedne out
<sasa84> pol pa še kakšne stvari maš za delat
<sasa84> pa prec mine teden
<sasa84> slax0r, zdaj pa grem pančkat
<sasa84> pridden bodi pa se tipkamo jutri ;)
<sasa84> salut!
<slax0r> no, pa fajn spi
<slax0r> <- vedno priden
<slax0r> o/
<sasa84> bodi srečen bambino, naj ti barčica plava ... (.yt helena blagne) :P
<slax0r> kek
<slax0r> :D
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-15
<sasa84> jou jou jou
<sasa84> TriangleSausage, nice name
<sasa84> :P
<slax0r> sasa84: mas ti tudi rada trikotno klobaso?
<sasa84> slax0r, trikotna klobasa my fav
<slax0r> \o/
<sasa84> mucki, čafči
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/Nokiamobile/status/1029663079209099264
<jabuk> Twitter
<CrazyLemon> thats how we roll
<CrazyLemon> https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/latest-news/should-you-cycle-with-earphones-in-297887
<jabuk> Should you cycle with earphones in? - Cycling Weekly
<jabuk> Listening to music while riding is controversial but the evidence regarding safety cuts both ways and a favourite tune can boost performance
<CrazyLemon> According to Dr Costas Karageorghis of Brunel University, one of the world’s foremost experts in sport psychology, music is effectively a legal performance-enhancing drug.
<CrazyLemon> ^
<Lurker69> kje lahka v celju dobim album za fotografije, v stilu 1960-1970ih?
<idioterna> tfc?
<CrazyLemon> Lurker69 v stilu 70ih? torej.. z zvokom? :D
 * CrazyLemon ima huge, debel, leather like album iz 70-80ih, z zvokom!
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 24.8°C @15.08.2018 14:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 53%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:50, Kulminacija: 13:09:02, Sončni zahod: 20:14:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 10min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme cerknica
<jabuk> ARSO: Nova vas - Bloke (718m): 21.3°C @15.08.2018 14:50 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 56%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:26, Kulminacija: 13:08:22, Sončni zahod: 20:13:18
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 09min 52s, Luna je v ščipu
<sasa84> .vreme logatec
<jabuk> ARSO: Logatec (486m): 24°C @15.08.2018 15:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 51%
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:03:50, Kulminacija: 13:09:02, Sončni zahod: 20:14:14
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 10min 24s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 26.7°C
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 26.7°C
<idioterna> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 26.7°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 26.7°C
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-16
<andrej> heh
<andrej> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 24.0°C
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 26.2°C
<andrej> .vreme maribor
<jabuk> ARSO: Maribor - Tabor (275m): 17.2°C @16.08.2018 1:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 74% severozahodnik 1.2 m/s (4.3 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:57:59, Kulminacija: 13:03:10, Sončni zahod: 20:08:22
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 10min 23s, Luna je v ščipu
<napsy> jutro
<slax0r> jutro
<sasa84> jou jou
<metalcamp> jutro
<speed-> \o
<zdobbie> feels monday-y
<slax0r> to pa zato ker vceraj niste delali
<speed-> a ti si?
<slax0r> nekaj malega
<speed-> priden
<slax0r> kaj bi pa naj... mali zbolel, tak da smo ze zjutraj bli v rakicanu
<slax0r> popoldan so mi pa tak vsi zaspali
<speed-> sau bi na spricer
<speed-> :D
<slax0r> eh
<slax0r> :D
<sasa84> a kdo od vaju dejansko pije Å¡pricer?
<slax0r> jaz sem
<slax0r> dokler jih nisem prevec spil
<slax0r> zdaj pa belega vina ne prenesem
<sasa84> men Å¡pricer ni nikol Å¡el.... raj mam deci vina v enem kozarcu, pa deci v drugem :D
<sasa84> če se moram odločit...potem rdeče vino :)
<speed-> ja
<speed-> rdece vino s slatino
<speed-> pa je spet spricer
<speed-> :D
<speed-> sasa84 ves kak je
<speed-> spijes deci
<speed-> ampak ko to spijes 5x
<speed-> te je ze malo na knap
<speed-> ce pa pijes spricer pa ga komot spijes malo vec :D
<sasa84> limbo tu, limbo tam, skočimo na drugo stran :P
<sasa84> a ni bil to en komad?
<sasa84> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOqHmEi2Wp4
<jabuk> Miki Å arac - Limbo Dance - YouTube
<sasa84> :D :D :D
<jabuk> Miki Å arac - Limbo Dance
<CrazyLemon> .btc eur
<jabuk> Vrednost BTC v EUR: last: 5636.46, low: 5483.25, high: 5850.00, bid: 5626.77, ask: 5634.66
<CrazyLemon> .eth eur
<jabuk> Vrednost Ethereum v EUR: 256.504436939 (0.04559091 BTC)
<speed-> 2k do decembra
<speed-> !!
<sasa84> speed-, pf :P
<sasa84> *mijav*
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/na-vrhu.jpg
<CrazyLemon> iii
<zdobbie> uuu
<sasa84> iii, lep kužek idioterna
<sasa84> psička :)
<idioterna> mhm
<sasa84> tale naš kanal ma pa ogromen naval the spemčkov :P
<CrazyLemon> who you callin' a bitch?!?
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, ti si že v kakšni službi?
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 is bitcoin price watching a job?!? bitcoin is life!
<sasa84> ole šanso sem že zamudila :P
<sasa84> dns ob pol sedmih zvečer grem na en razgovor
<sasa84> sej vem, ura je čudna... sam ni "tista stvar" :D
<sasa84> držte talke, da bo kej dobrga
<sasa84> talke... tačke :)
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> ob 6ih zvečer na razgovor?
<sasa84> dobr typo :D
<CrazyLemon> a je prek skypea? :D
<sasa84> nope
<sasa84> ^^
<sasa84> :D
<CrazyLemon> tis weird girl.. kje lahk pridemo pogledat joške? :D
<sasa84> p0rnhub
<CrazyLemon> makes sense..lots of money there
<sasa84> imam že 4 leta tam kanal
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> sam plačat je treba CrazyLemon ...
<sasa84> minil so časi, da sem ti levo zastonj kazala
<CrazyLemon> sasa84 lej..zakaj bi plačal če je zastonj!
<CrazyLemon> :D
<sasa84> CrazyLemon, to j eprvovrstni POV
<slax0r> limun je zastonj videl, jaz pa morem placevat? :O
<slax0r> is it because I'm black?!
<sasa84> desno se plačuje slax0r
<CrazyLemon> tis because you worked in .at
<sasa84> lol
<slax0r> makes sense
<sasa84> slax0r ma pare, CrazyLemon nima
<CrazyLemon> but now that you work in .si..you get a free boobie, i get a free boobie
<CrazyLemon> everyone gets a free boobie!
<sasa84> vedno je treba upoštevat pravico ubogih
<slax0r> slax0r ma kurac, ne pa pare :D
<sasa84> Å¡e jezus jih blagruje ...
<slax0r> v prenesenem pomenu in v dejanskem pomenu
<sasa84> (uboge)
<CrazyLemon> slax0r a ti že gradiš?
<sasa84> reče se še
<sasa84> :)
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: danes bi moral iti na marles se zmenit dokoncno se za opremo da bi zaceli lahko delat bajto
<slax0r> slight change of plan, sem pelal mulca in babo v bolnico
<sasa84> uuu, a bo montažna?
<slax0r> sasa84: da
<sasa84> ??? kaj pa je narobe??
<sasa84> a je kej hudga?
<slax0r> mali je fasal herpes virus in ima polna usta izposcajev, aft, itd in smo sli na ciscenje pa so ga zadrzali
<sasa84> kle en od nas naprej bo delal pa od lumarja
<sasa84> auč :\
<slax0r> izpuscajev*
<sasa84> ja bogi
<sasa84> to pa more bit zoprno
<sasa84> a pol dns slax0r kuha? :D
<slax0r> mja... ne more jest
<slax0r> in je na infuziji
<slax0r> pa cistijo mu konstantno da se ne zagnoji
<sasa84> :( rrevež
<sasa84> 8 let ma a ne?
<slax0r> ne bom kuhal, drugace pa vem sam tudi kuhat :p
<slax0r> 3...
<sasa84> 3 ... bogi, ko ga še prepričat ne morš, da se ne praska
<sasa84> slax0r, bograč! v kotličku!
<sasa84> prideva s CrazyLemon in njegovo kio!
<slax0r> ali pa cevke za infuzijo vlacit
<slax0r> sem bograc tudi ze kuhal :)
<slax0r> ta pravi, sa bambijem
<sasa84> bambi ...
<slax0r> what? :p
<sasa84> https://gph.is/28Z6V9U
<jabuk> Bambi GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY
<jabuk> Discover & share this Disney GIF with everyone you know. GIPHY is how you search, share, discover, and create GIFs.
<slax0r> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/39213641_251682462129159_7158635877319573504_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=42bf64227389aa62232587ab24019c93&oe=5C058EDC
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/cO3iKMc.jpg
<sasa84> nja ...
<CrazyLemon> slax0r koliko časa potrebuje marles da sestavi hišo?
<slax0r> na parceli?
<slax0r> par dni
<CrazyLemon> slax0r ne..preden pride do parcele :D
<slax0r> to pa ne vem
<slax0r> mesec dva 100%
<zdobbie> tak dolgo rabjo iz MB prek mure?
<zdobbie> za kolk brodov pa majo materiala?
<slax0r> njihov problem :)
<CrazyLemon> https://twitter.com/mikko/status/1029747607395098625
<jabuk> Twitter
<CrazyLemon> https://ec.europa.eu/eusurvey/runner/2018-summertime-arrangements?surveylanguage=EN
<sasa84> Is there an option for having DST only every 3rd year or if the year is a prime except on wednesdays, the timezone database people are massochists and live for that kind of stuff.
<sasa84> :D
<slax0r> :D
<slax0r> kar skupaj sta odsla... interesting
<slax0r> le kaj pocneta
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> mogoče ji je šel pomagat pri pripravi na razgovor :>
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: mogoce bo tudi ta priprava na p0rnhub
<slax0r> https://i.imgur.com/ASFendx.jpg
<CrazyLemon> predlaga kdo kak dobr stol za tam..cca 200€
<CrazyLemon> https://www.amazon.de/Robas-Lund-Gamingstuhl-Schreibtischstuhl-62501SR4/dp/B0056YNWVO        <- smth like this
<jabuk> Robas Lund, DX Racer 1, Gamingstuhl, Schreibtischstuhl, Bürostuhl, schwarz/rot, 78 x 124-134 x 52 cm, 62501SR4: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt
<jabuk> Robas Lund, DX Racer 1, Gamingstuhl, Schreibtischstuhl, Bürostuhl, schwarz/rot, 78 x 124-134 x 52 cm, 62501SR4 günstig auf Amazon.de: Kostenlose Lieferung an den Aufstellort sowie kostenlose Rückgabe für qualifizierte Artikel
<zdobbie> tole recimo https://amzn.to/2OG4OYW
<jabuk> Robas Lund, DX Racer 1, Gamingstuhl, Schreibtischstuhl, Bürostuhl, schwarz/rot, 78 x 124-134 x 52 cm, 62501SR4: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt
<jabuk> Robas Lund, DX Racer 1, Gamingstuhl, Schreibtischstuhl, Bürostuhl, schwarz/rot, 78 x 124-134 x 52 cm, 62501SR4 günstig auf Amazon.de: Kostenlose Lieferung an den Aufstellort sowie kostenlose Rückgabe für qualifizierte Artikel
<CrazyLemon> zdobbie looks good
<CrazyLemon> tnx
<CrazyLemon> but seriously..ne poznam znamke ne vem če je v redu
<CrazyLemon> ne bi rad dal 200€ zato da mi po enem letu gre X mehanizem v maloro!
<e1e> Hello
<CrazyLemon> hello e1e
<slax0r> ehlo
<e1e> kako ste kaj?
<slax0r> piva nimam...
<slax0r> piva mi je zmanjkalo :O
<slax0r> kriminal
<CrazyLemon> tragedija!
<slax0r> res...
<CrazyLemon> js sm pa ugotovil da je malt limona ful dober :P
<slax0r> ew
<CrazyLemon> boljši kot je trenutno malt ananas.. kateri je bil pred 'kreativno' prenovo veliko boljši
<CrazyLemon> e1e what is your poison.. :D
<e1e> a prenavljal so jih?
<CrazyLemon> e1e ja..prej je bil tak http://trgovina.davidovhram.si/29-home_default/pivo-lasko-malt-ananas-05l-plocevinka.jpg
<CrazyLemon> hm.. zdaj pa ne najdem nove podobe
<e1e> CrazyLemon trenutno sam topla voda, kak se je ohladil od prejšnega četrtka zvečer
<CrazyLemon> https://trgovina.mercator.si/market/img/cache/products/5757/product_medium_image/00571755.jpg
<CrazyLemon> ^ malt limona.. zelo dober
<CrazyLemon> .vreme celje
<jabuk> ARSO: Celje (244m): 20°C @16.08.2018 18:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 79% jugozahodnik 0.6 m/s (2.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:00:12, Kulminacija: 13:04:41, Sončni zahod: 20:09:10
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 08min 58s, Luna je v ščipu
<idioterna> .morje
<jabuk> Postaja Debeli Rtič (Zora) - Jadransko morje: Temperatura ni na voljo
<jabuk> Postaja Koper - kapitanija - Jadransko morje: 23.5°C
<jabuk> Postaja Tržaški zaliv (Zarja) - Jadransko morje: 26.6°C
<jabuk> Postaja OB Piran (NIB) - Jadransko morje: 25.9°C
<CrazyLemon> https://scontent-lax3-1.cdninstagram.com/vp/c65ac8d1a46d1de2217b5b34a6dbc8cf/5BCBB9C0/t51.2885-15/e15/s480x480/35520451_142619493279367_6209889279649251328_n.jpg?efg=eyJ1cmxnZW4iOiJ1cmxnZW5fZnJvbV9pZyJ9
<CrazyLemon> evo ga... "nova podoba"
<idioterna> ni svoh juhca
<CrazyLemon> "Laško Malt se vrača! Hruški in ananasu smo odvzeli sladkor in dodali sadje"
<e1e> js sem nazadnje pila tako (podobno) pijačo ko je bil banditos ice al neki takega lol
<e1e> kmal ko je prišu ven
<e1e> ne vem če še obstaja
<CrazyLemon> lol
<CrazyLemon> banditos ice je /bila/ alkoholna pijača če se prav spomnim :D
<e1e> ni blo velik alkohola, če je bil
<e1e> je že predolg od tega
<CrazyLemon> ni bilo veliko ne..je pa bil
<e1e> te cukrane stvari me pa ne zanimajo najbolj
<CrazyLemon> no cukr no energy e1e
<e1e> kak za koga
<e1e> se da tud kje drugje dobit cuker ;)
<slax0r> ...
<e1e> pa tud pivo ti odstopim slax0r ;)
<slax0r> zdaj ni vec treba
<slax0r> hvala vseeno
<e1e> np
<slax0r> a sasa se je kar na razgovoru
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: mas live feed?
<slax0r> s/feed/stream
<CrazyLemon> slax0r če maš kojne..mam link..
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> slax0r sej ni tok zanimivo..lots of religious topics .. god is mentioned a lot
<CrazyLemon> :D
<slax0r> .... :D
<slax0r> a je v sklopu "oh my god ... harder!" ?
<CrazyLemon> slax0r no comment.. also lots of "holy f..."
<CrazyLemon> and no.. f... is not for 'father' :D
<slax0r> holy f... thou arth in heaven
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 26.8°C @16.08.2018 19:30 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 47% vzhodnik 1.1 m/s (4.0 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:07:53, Kulminacija: 13:10:50, Sončni zahod: 20:13:47
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 05min 55s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> mhm..vroče je
<e1e> ah kak faj toplo Å¡e imate :)
<CrazyLemon> fajn? samo če nimaš namena spati ob odprtem oknu :D
 * CrazyLemon prižge klimo
<slax0r> .vreme murska sobota
<jabuk> ARSO: Murska Sobota (188m): 17.4°C @16.08.2018 20:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 89% severovzhodnik 0.79 m/s (2.8 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 05:55:41, Kulminacija: 13:01:07, Sončni zahod: 20:06:32
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 14ur 10min 51s, Luna je v ščipu
<slax0r> perfection
<e1e> ah če js odprem vse okne zdaj, me že zebe lol
<slax0r> 17 cez noc, 25 cez dan
<CrazyLemon> sounds perfect to me!
<slax0r> se cist normalno zivi
<slax0r> ne pa ko je 30 cez noc
<slax0r> da se si kozo slacim
<CrazyLemon> v takih primerih... klima pomaga :D
<CrazyLemon> tko je bilo pri nas (no ne cisto 30) cca. 3 tedne
<CrazyLemon> brez klime..bi crknu
<slax0r> mja...
<pitastrudl> na obali bit brez klime je pekel
<pitastrudl> nemors brez tbh
<pitastrudl> razen ce bi mel res dobro izolacijo pa Å¡e to ponavad ni
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-17
<slax0r> jutro
<pitastrudl> morgen
<lynxlynxlynx> jutro
<napsy> lp
<zdobbie> whuddup
<pitastrudl> making eggs and dumping databases
<slax0r> yiss
<pitastrudl> ima kdo slučajno doma cd od "avtocesta izumov?" al pa celo iso?
<metalcamp> jutro
<CrazyLemon> a ima kdo mogoče xiaomi mi box?
<CrazyLemon> dz0ny tvoje mnenje ^
<napsy> ma kdo priporocila kaj si ogledat v avstrijski koroski?
<zdobbie> slax0r: speed-: metalcamp: cestitke ob prazniku
<zdobbie> in pa, you're welcome
<CrazyLemon> lol :D
<speed-> haha
<speed-> in hvala ja
<speed-> prekmurje republika !!!
<speed-> drugo leto se bomo odcepili
<speed-> na okroglo obleticno
<speed-> obletnico*
<CrazyLemon> .radar
<jabuk> Radarska slika padavin: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/radar_anim.gif
<jabuk> Satelitska slika oblačnosti: http://www.arso.gov.si/vreme/napovedi%20in%20podatki/satelit.jpg
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-18
<sasa84> mijau!
<slax0r> o/
<slax0r> razgovor uspesen?
<sasa84> slax0r, ne sprašuj kje smbla :\
<sasa84> sem bla
<sasa84> dejansko je bil to amway za facebook prodajo :P
 * sasa84 se prime za glavo
<slax0r> amway?
<idioterna> ja mrezni marketing
<idioterna> isto k herbalife
<slax0r> aja
<idioterna> sasa84: a si danes doma?
<idioterna> al v lj?
<idioterna> mogoce bi sel cez rakitno
<sasa84> idioterna, na žalost ne ... naša ulca ma dns piknik :D
<idioterna> prov, bom su pa sam na krim :)
<idioterna> ceprov
<idioterna> mogoce pa loh na piknik pridem?
<idioterna> a bo kej dobrga za jest
<slax0r> piknik? omw!
<idioterna> ce me kdo vprasa kdo sm pa recem da sm od sase diler
<sasa84> haha :D
<sasa84> vratovina, čevapi, perutniške :D
<sasa84> perutniče
<sasa84> ah
<sasa84> :\
<sasa84> anyway... aviacija :D
<sasa84> idioterna, ta z dilerjem bi bla dobra
<sasa84> pa da mal moke prneseš al pa kej tazga
<sasa84> kilo al pa dve :P
<sasa84> sej jo bm za palačinke ponucala
<sasa84> miške, zdej moram šibat
<sasa84> se še tipkamo zvečer
<CrazyLemon> https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/gnome-shell/issues/140
<jabuk> icon network not showing in gnome-shell (#140) · Issues · GNOME / gnome-shell · GitLab
<jabuk> The icon for the network isn't showing in gnome-shell, also in the user-menu there is a blank space for the network ![gnome-network](/uploads/733f3312692594e05ae27fb0ff94aeb1/gnome-network.png) set-up: opensuse Tumbleweed Gnome 3.28 output of nmcli:...
<CrazyLemon> "znak {0} v geslu ni dovoljen!"
<CrazyLemon> bob :)
<idioterna> https://m.twitch.tv/twitchdefrags
<idioterna> so mi rekl da morm oment da je treba unmutat, ce ne je mal brezveze
<jabuk> TwitchDefrags Twitch
<CrazyLemon> https://blogs.gnome.org/hughsie/2018/08/17/nvme-firmware-i-need-your-data/
#ubuntu-si 2018-08-19
<CrazyLemon> vnešeni so bili nedovoljeni znaki!
<CrazyLemon> tale bob..priceless
<slax0r> :D
<CrazyLemon> Pešec na vozišču ovira promet na pomurski avtocesti med Vučjo vsjo in Mursko Soboto proti Lendavi.
<CrazyLemon> se je speed zgubu???
<CrazyLemon> http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2018/01/02/why-bitcoin-is-stupid/
<jabuk> Why Bitcoin is Stupid
<jabuk> Well, shit. I’ve been watching this situation for a few years, and assuming it would just blow over so we wouldn’t have to talk about it here in this place
 * sasa84 požgečka CrazyLemon 
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/pecar.jpg
<CrazyLemon> oh..baby specialka.. kok kjut!
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooold
<CrazyLemon> slax0r true
<CrazyLemon> .vreme koper
<jabuk> ARSO: Koper Kapitanija (4m): 32.4°C @19.08.2018 10:00 UTC.
<jabuk> Vlažnost: 34% severovzhodnik 3.4 m/s (12.2 km/h)
<jabuk> Sončni vzhod: 06:11:34, Kulminacija: 13:10:13, Sončni zahod: 20:08:52
<jabuk> Dan je dolg: 13ur 57min 18s, Luna je v ščipu
<CrazyLemon> http://www.rtvslo.si/crna-kronika/ker-so-pozabili-dokumente-14-000-evrov-kazni-za-mlade-kubanske-plesalce/463561
 * sasa84 povoha slax0r "še živ?"
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-12
<speed-> \o
<CrazyLemon> /o
<zdobbie> ō
<CrazyLemon> senõr
<CrazyLemon> the fuck is going on with this network
<idioterna> worksforme
<andrej> heh
<sasa84> jou jou
<idioterna> o
<idioterna> sup sasa84
<idioterna> ti si v dravlah zdej v sluzbi?
<idioterna> js ful ke hodm zadne case :)
<sasa84> idioterna: ne, črnuče :)
<sasa84> v draavlah žvim:D
<idioterna> aha aha
<idioterna> a se s kulesam vozs :—
<idioterna> ;) even
<idioterna> no uglavnm na kunaverjevi mamo zdej sestanke skos
<sasa84> ne, rabm avto ... ni Å¡ans bicikl
<sasa84> bi mogla met drugačn šiht
<idioterna> a nimate tusa :)
<sasa84> s kolesom se pa vozm
<idioterna> sm vidu na stravi ja
<sasa84> pa svojo vrečko mam za v trgovino, clo za sadje
<sasa84> hodim po domača jajčka in mleko na kmetijo
<sasa84> ha!
<idioterna> pridna :)
<sasa84> iz podeželja moram prit v mesto, da mam domač mlek :P
<idioterna> sam verjetn si skos u sluzbi ane
<idioterna> jsm bl sred dneva v dravlah
<idioterna> evo ns
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/ghetto.jpg
<sasa84> ja, vsaj do 16 sem
<sasa84> paelektro bicikl :P
<idioterna> sasa84: ja
<idioterna> za 30km baterije ma
<idioterna> ce nc ne pomagas
<idioterna> sam js pomagam :)
<sasa84> idioterna: kaj se s tabo dogaja...bicikl na Å¡trom :P
<idioterna> nc
<idioterna> sluzben je!
<sasa84> aaaaa
<sasa84> pol pa kul
<sasa84> to je tko k avto... kaater avto je najhitrej na makadamu... služben :P
<idioterna> https://bou.si/ii/errands.jpg
<idioterna> tkole mal
<idioterna> testiram
<sasa84> ej idioterna, kupla sem si garmina za na bicikl!
<idioterna> sm vidu na stravi :)
<idioterna> sm mal pokudosal
<sasa84> :D
<sasa84> akcija je bla pa sem ga vzela
<idioterna> kr f
<idioterna> fajn ti gre
<sasa84> ja, zdej se mal igračkam
<sasa84> pa vidla sem, da je ful ok...naštimaš km pa smer in ti zračuna
<sasa84> to sm zdej odkrila...pol ure nazaj
<sasa84> Å¡ibam spat
<sasa84> nočko
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-13
<CrazyLemon> a še kdo prejema spam od pokojninske družbe A d.d.?
<slax0r> nope.. nism se dost star
<zdobbie> samo seniorji
<CrazyLemon> mogoče pa je res čas da grem v pokoj
<CrazyLemon> a koga zanima https://www.avtera.si/pametni-zaetni-komplet-dlink-dch100kt/
<CrazyLemon> DEŽ
<zdobbie> .yt miran alisic dez
<CrazyLemon> .bot is long gone mate
<zdobbie> to so bli cajti
<CrazyLemon> yup
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-14
<napsy> lp
<idioterna> o
<slax0r> jutro
<msevo> jou
<msevo> ful mal nas je
<msevo> a ma kdo od vs samsung galaxy watch
<napsy> js sm jo 1x v roki drzal :)
<idioterna> msevo: https://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/watches.png
<idioterna> jsm kr perpetually in the brief, glorious period
<msevo> tut js večino cajta :), sam kdaj bi blo pa zanimiv mal pogeekat...ni še idealne pametne ure...če bi recimo te samsungove laufale kšne wear aplikacije (za home automation, mqtt) pa če bi ble povezane z google assistantom bi ble top
<msevo> al pa z mycroftom sam to je že bl sciencefiction :)
<idioterna> pogeeka se tko da si rpi naselotejpas na roko
<msevo> maš point
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-15
<CrazyLemon> http://www.bolha.com/uporabnik/jakapirnat
<CrazyLemon> tale pa dobi ogromno poslovnih daril
<CrazyLemon> where do i sign up for a job like that
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-16
<slax0r> CrazyLemon: https://www.ess.gov.si/iskalci_zaposlitve/prosta_delovna_mesta
<CrazyLemon> slax0r nope ..ni takih poslovnih daril
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-17
<CrazyLemon> a koga zanima https://imgur.com/EGtcN5F
#ubuntu-si 2019-08-18
<CrazyLemon> http://slo-android.si/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=18501
